#ubuntu-release 2011-01-24
<pitti_> good morning
<pitti_> cjwatson, slangasek: do you still see any need for cocoplum's publish-queue cronjob? you can just download the unapproved stuff straight from LP, after all
<cjwatson> if you want to delete it, please fix ubuntu-release-bot in lp:ubuntu-archive-tools first. :-)
<cjwatson> it doesn't know how to work with queue listings from LP
<pitti_> ah, that was my question really; thanks
<pitti_> brb
<pitti> yay, non-overflown CDs
<cjwatson> overflowed :-)
<cjwatson> our marvellously regular English language
<pitti> gah, English is hard
<cjwatson> (mind you, I think an exact analogue of that pair of irregular verbs exists in German with very similar confusion)
<pitti> oh, that was "fly", not "flow"
<cjwatson> yeah, fliegen vs. fliessen
<cjwatson> so is libreoffice-filter-binfilter off the CDs now?
<pitti> cjwatson: no, not yet; doko will do the change in bzr, but it won't land for a2
<pitti> I killed an amd64 langpack, and due to the pending seed cleanup we got enough extra space
<cjwatson> so we'll actually end up 8MB inside?
<pitti> as padding for a3
<cjwatson> I guess 8MB will last us about a week or so
<pitti> *chuckle*
<pitti> cjwatson: the 3.5 MB ghostscript growth was apparently justified (discussed with Till)
<pitti> I hope there's something we can do about the 10 MB libreoffice-core growth, though
<pitti> T minus one week until we get a LibO maintainer \o/
<pitti> so, that ubuntu live smoke test went well here
 * jdstrand pokes at NEW
 * jdstrand is done
<pitti> Riddell: any idea what we could take off the current Kubuntu alternates (amd64 5 MB oversized) and desktops (i386 1 MB, amd64 17 MB)? there are no more langpacks to chop off
<Riddell> pitti: I only just uploaded the seeds to change openoffice to libreoffice, so the size could well change tomorrow
<pitti> Riddell: that should only buy 1 MB or so; does it pull in more bits than it should? /me checks
<pitti> no JRE or -base
<pitti> Riddell: I don't think it's a serious blocker to be oversized for a2 (most folks install from USB anyway), but I guess discussing early can't hurt
<Riddell> kdebase-workspace 4.6 upload on wednesday will drop a KDM theme which will be a few MB
<pitti> python-qt4 (Δ 3.0 MB - 4.7.4-0ubuntu1: 2.9 MB   4.8.1-0ubuntu3: 6.0 MB)
<Riddell> if we need space after that oxygen-icon-theme-complete can go on i386 (already not on amd64)
<pitti> Riddell: ^ that might be worth checking? it's the only changed package whose size diff sticks out (and hasn't already been verified yet)
<pitti> Riddell: btw, the -writer recommends to libreoffice-filter-binfilter will be dropped after a2, that'll buy 8.4 MB
<pitti> s/buy/get back/
<pitti> Riddell: oh, curent CD has libwebkitgtk-1.0-0 (6.9 MB) -- that looks like a bug?
<Riddell> python-qt4 is build for both python 2.6 and 2.7, that's what adds the extra
<pitti> ah, right
<Riddell> are we aiming to drop one of those at some point?
<pitti> Riddell: i don't think dropping 2.6 support for natty is planned right now
<pitti> it'd certainly buy some 10 MB on the CD
<Riddell> libwebkitgtk-1.0-0                  | webkit                          | libproxy0 (Recommends)
<pitti> right, just found the same
<pitti> that sounds wrong
<pitti> Riddell: I'll drop it to suggests, ok?
<Riddell> yes please
<pitti> Riddell: ok, done
<seb128> pitti, hum, but that's nothing new and libproxy should recommends it
<Riddell> gstreamer0.10-plugins-base brings in gvfs which brings in a load of gnomey stuff onto the kubuntu CD
<pitti> Riddell: so that will fix both i386 and amd64 alternate
<Riddell> I could drop the gstreamer0.10-plugins-base recommends on gvfs to a suggest
<seb128> Riddell, we are on sync with debian for it could you talk to slomo rather about doing that in debian?
<pitti> Riddell: please forward that to Debian, as we are currently in sync
<pitti> slomo is on IRC, perhaps you can coordinate with him?
<pitti> ah
<Riddell> asking
<pitti> but otherwise this sounds fine
#ubuntu-release 2011-01-25
<pitti> Good morning
<pitti> ok, kubuntu should be installable again in about an hour, I pre-promoted libhupnp0 (see bug 682404)
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 682404 in hupnp (Ubuntu Natty) (and 1 other project) "MIR hupnp (affects: 1) (heat: 12)" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/682404
<pitti> cjwatson: we ceased the powerpc+ps3 port, right? ok if I remove the obsolete images from daily? they are apparently being carried forward
<smoser> wait. am i reading this wrong: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NattyReleaseSchedule
<smoser> alpha 2 is February 3rd , no ?
<smoser> pitti, ?
<pitti> smoser: right, already updated the annoucement; sorry about the confusion
<smoser> dude!
<smoser> thats scary
<smoser> :)
<pitti> smoser: anyway, at least the CDs/archive are in pretty good shape now :)
<pitti> ara: lucid amd64 alternate unavailability is tracked in bug 607657 FYI
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 607657 in debian-installer (Ubuntu Lucid) (and 3 other projects) "Lucid point release installer must support LTS backported Kernels (affects: 2) (heat: 26)" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/607657
<ara> pitti, thanks for the heads up
<ara> pitti, I guess you mean lucid i386
<pitti> ara: right
<ara> pitti, cool, thanks
<cjwatson> pitti: yes, that's fine
<cjwatson> pitti: I'll fix up 607657
<pitti> cjwatson: thanks
<FeetAndCloth> !time
<ubot4> Information about using and setting your computer's clock on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuTime - See https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/NTP.html for information on usage of the Network Time Protocol (NTP)
<FeetAndCloth> how long before 11.04
<FeetAndCloth> how much time must we wait till 11.04
<cjwatson> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/NattyReleaseSchedule
<FeetAndCloth> april is too far away
<persia> FeetAndCloth, #ubuntu is probably a better channel in general for that sort of question, but you want https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NattyReleaseSchedule
<FeetAndCloth> April 28th
<FeetAndCloth> that is too long. i can't wait
<FeetAndCloth> i won't have a life by then
<FeetAndCloth> every year i enjoyed the ubuntu releases
<FeetAndCloth> but now this year may be my last to enjoy anything
<FeetAndCloth> 1 year is the maximum time i have. so that is  why i am afraid
<FeetAndCloth> according to the chart a release quality iteration is way far away. :(
<cjwatson> I doubt we could release significantly earlier even if we wanted to; there's a lot to fix in natty right now
<FeetAndCloth> i don't think my doctors will be able to help me anymore than they have. i am sorry, i understand
<FeetAndCloth> you never would know how good you been treated and had it until you are facing the end
<FeetAndCloth> this OS was really kind to me
<doko_> cjwatson, pitti: do you know why ttf-sil-gentium was demoted?
<pitti> doko_: apparently because nothing kept it in main any more since intrepid
<doko_> pitti: openoffice.org wasn't in main?
<doko_> the binary
<pitti> it was still until karmic
<pitti> aparently in lucid it got demoted
<pitti> I'll re-promote ttf-sil-gentium then, current metapackage needs it
<pitti> ttf-sil-gentium-basic would need an MIR, or get dropped
<doko_> well, it's a split out
<doko_> pitti: I'm fine to demote libreoffice again
<pitti> something else wants it in main, though
<FeetAndCloth> i been reading about things. the earth has energy fields along its surface. i think i might try to go to a location so that i maybe be helped.
<pitti> FeetAndCloth: pretty please, not in this channel
<doko_> Riddell: I would like to start a test rebuild, but I fear that anything KDE related wil ftbfs due to component-mismatches. could you fix these today?
<pitti> doko_: it should be installable again now, with the hupnp quickfix
<pitti> (just promoted the two library binaries, but not the source and the -dev)
<doko_> pitti: the -dev package?
<pitti> doko_: see bug 682404
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 682404 in hupnp (Ubuntu Natty) (and 1 other project) "MIR hupnp (affects: 1) (heat: 12)" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/682404
<Riddell> doko_: I can upload the 4.6.0 kde4libs later today which drops the hupnp build-depends
<doko_> Riddell: hmm, how much will this break? ;-) and would that be only kde4libs?
<doko_> pitti, Riddell: well if it gets demoted anyway, then please lets promote it for the test build again, and delay the kde4libs upload until the test-rebuild is started
<pitti> ok
<pitti> cjwatson: wrt. the d-i/lucid issue, the problem happened on i386; amd64 built fine
<pitti> cjwatson: (as you said you'd do an amd64 test build)
<cjwatson> pitti: yes, but that was due to bugs cancelling out
<pitti> heh
<cjwatson> amd64 *CDs* built fine because amd64 *debian-installer* wasn't shipping the right things in its maverick-* images, which meant it avoided the bug in kernel ABI checking
<cjwatson> it's necessary to fix both the kernel ABI checking bug (done) and the fact that amd64 d-i was shipping the wrong things
<cjwatson> the new d-i upload does the latter
<FeetAndCloth> for a fact transgendered, homos, and the other one are getting more attention these days. well i haven gotten none
<FeetAndCloth> i can't stand it
<FeetAndCloth> boo hoo you get a free ride based on YOUR NATURAL COMPLETELY OK
<FeetAndCloth> oh really
<FeetAndCloth> well gee you sure have raised a real issue here
<FeetAndCloth> it isn't that it is all about me. it has never been about me
<FeetAndCloth> but apparently all you need is teh right sexuality or or unique transgender going on
<FeetAndCloth> and you made it
<FeetAndCloth> BNO
<FeetAndCloth> IT IS NOT FAIR
<FeetAndCloth> this special treatment is beyond the other civil rights
<FeetAndCloth> worse, i really rather know someone who is none of those types
<FeetAndCloth> but the straights and others would be sure that i make those freinds first
<FeetAndCloth> fuck u
<FeetAndCloth> it is insulting beyond belief
<FeetAndCloth> and i don't even have to say waht i have said here to experience it
<Laney> !ops
<ubot4> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, bilalakhtar, Jordan_U, or rww!
<FeetAndCloth> there is no equality
<Laney> oops
<FeetAndCloth> THERE IS NO EQUALITY
<FeetAndCloth> we have all been lied to
<FeetAndCloth> you will regret this
<FeetAndCloth> every banning will become a bullet in the sides of the people you know in the life i never hd
<FeetAndCloth> HAD
<FeetAndCloth> but good job
<FeetAndCloth> i bet you will do just fine after. once you forget me
<persia> FeetAndCloth, Please respect the topic of this channel: discussion is intended to be limited to issues related to the coordination of the Ubuntu release.  Excess traffic makes this more difficult to achieve.
<FeetAndCloth> persia the code of cock
<FeetAndCloth> conduct
<FeetAndCloth> allows no room
<FeetAndCloth> unless of course you submitt to everything
<FeetAndCloth> it is A MASSACRE
<FeetAndCloth> no body needs to get hurt
<FeetAndCloth> but someone needs some love. that can't be given
<FeetAndCloth> unless you have some special status
<FeetAndCloth> who is calling
<FeetAndCloth> bazhang i can't message you
<FeetAndCloth> whoa now
<FeetAndCloth> no sudden moves
<nigelb> Interesting.
<cjwatson> sorry I was late
<nigelb> :)
<nigelb> cjwatson: He quit about seconds after I pinged you.
<nigelb> s/He/He/\She
<cjwatson> yeah, I know
<cjwatson> s/he's been morphing nicks and coming into Ubuntu channels repeatedly for a few days, but with the same username
<nigelb> In that case I guess you could just ban by username.
<nigelb> Not sure how exactly to do that.
<cjwatson> which is what I did
<nigelb> oh, right.  Doh.
<cjwatson> 12:28 -!- mode/#ubuntu-release [+b *!lub_dub_s@2.213.104.93.static.giga-dns.com] by cjwatson
<cjwatson> anyway, back to coding
<doko_> pitti: could you have a look at xdg-utils, requiring now libfile-mimeinfo-perl. it's on the CD, so adds some more packages. libfile-mimeinfo-perl wasn't updated for some time however
<fifffersif> whoever the girl was that messaged me. do so again. if you do not believe me
<fifffersif> nigelb	oh, right.  Doh.	12:34
<fifffersif> cjwatson	12:28 -!- mode/#ubuntu-release [+b *!lub_dub_s@2.213.104.93.static.giga-dns.com] by cjwatson
<fifffersif> i want to talk like normal people talk
<fifffersif> in the PM on IRC. we can be nice to each other
<cjwatson> please take it somewhere else; this is not a chit-chat channel
<fifffersif> maybe even talk about ubuntu release
<cjwatson> we're here to do a specific job
<fifffersif> no you aren't
<fifffersif> you have many sub-objectives
<fifffersif> just one common objective
<fifffersif> deliver on that
<fifffersif> i want you to
<cjwatson> I'm not going to warn you again
<fifffersif> but recognize that i am not chit chatting. i only wanted her to pm me
<fifffersif> cjwatson that isn't parallel with me needing a warning
<cjwatson> you are flooding this channel with off-topic material, when we are trying to use it for on-topic work
<fifffersif> you are flooding my internet with stupid incredulity .
<pitti> doko_: yep, will do
#ubuntu-release 2011-01-26
<pitti> doko_: I filed a MIR for libfile-mimeinfo-perl, I think we should keep it
 * jdstrand starts perusing https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/PackageArchive#Consistency
<jdstrand> cjwatson: hi. I'm looking at http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/testing/ and am wondering what are producing those reports. I've looked in the ubuntu-archive-tools and bin on lillypilly (grepping for 'probs'), but don't see it. I'm not in group ubuntu-archive on lillypilly, so can't see the cronjob
<jdstrand> cjwatson: more to the point, I am trying to figure out how to use all the reports to fix stuff (and though looking at the scripts would help)
 * jdstrand notices https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ArchiveAdministration#Useful%20web%20pages
<cjwatson> ~lp_archive/testing/
<jdstrand> cjwatson: nm, I think I can figure it out based on that page
<cjwatson> (on cocoplum)
<jdstrand> ah
<jdstrand> cool
<cjwatson> it doesn't give you a lot of drill-down information; IME it's best to set up a chdist configuration for the arch in question and then use 'chdist apt-get natty-armel install <foo>' (then Ctrl-C) to see what the problem is
<cjwatson> you may not be able to get it to zero, there are a few long-term problems there like usb-creator
<jdstrand> cjwatson: are these things that you would typically fix yourself, do you poke people, file bugs, or some combination?
<cjwatson> combination
<cjwatson> with my archive admin hat on, I mostly look for ones that are due to archive inconsistencies (stale builds, things stuck in NEW, wrong components, etc.)
<jdstrand> ok
<jdstrand> cjwatson: is it safe to say that http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/testing/* are things in main and restricted and not universe and multiverse?
<cjwatson> jdstrand: yes
<jdstrand> fyi, talked to the desktop team about vala 0.10 and they are going to have a meeting about it within the next few days. sounds like it will be resolved before alpha 2
<jdstrand> (vala 0.10 is nbs, but several things need to be ported to use 0.12)
<jdstrand> cjwatson: so if a no change rebuild FTBFS, I'm thinking if the fix is obvious fix it, otherwise file a bug?
<jdstrand> cjwatson: this happened on some universe packages in an effort to clear out the rdepends for some NBS
<seb128> jdstrand, seems reasonable, not sure you need to file a bug or if things just get picked from regular archive rebuild tests
<cjwatson> sounds reasonable
<jdstrand> ok. I just was thinking I didn't want to spend all kinds of time on it, and it sounds like I should not
<jdstrand> seb128, cjwatson: thanks
<seb128> jdstrand, you should perhaps not bother with universe builds so early in the cycle
<seb128> not sure if you try to clean nbs there? but starting with the CD ones seems reasonable
<cjwatson> right - this is "archive admin on point for alpha-2 prep", so things on CDs should take priority
<jdstrand> seb128: right-- I was doing the CD ones, and then there were just a couple of universe, so I said 'why not?'
<jdstrand> I think I answered my question :)
<seb128> ;-)
<jdstrand> (all pertaining to evolution-data-server)
<seb128> jdstrand, what about? libgdata7 rdepends?
<jdstrand> seb128: well, I hadn't gotten to that yet. I was talking about libebook, etc
<seb128> it's a control bug which still list it, it seems, cyphermox said he would check
<seb128> k
<jdstrand> do we make dvd isos for all milestones?
<Laney> can I ask someone to pretty please accept haskell-utf8-string binaries? They were in the archive before (lucid)
<cjwatson> jdstrand: if it's possible (it isn't always)
#ubuntu-release 2011-01-27
<jdstrand> fyi, filed bug #708697 for inscape dependency on NBS binaries
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 708697 in inkscape (Ubuntu) "FTBFS with latest poppler (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/708697
<jdstrand> fyi bug #708715
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 708715 in libindicate-qt (Ubuntu) "libindicate-qt4 FTBFS with new libindicate (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/708715
<jdstrand> I guess I should milestone those
<jdstrand> cjwatson: re milestones, what derivatives do we care about? all? ubuntu and kubuntu? all in ~ubuntu-core-dev/ubuntu-seeds (ie ubuntu, edubuntu, kubuntu, and netbook)?
<jdstrand> cjwatson: oh, and hi :)
<cjwatson> jdstrand: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NattyNarwhal/ReleaseManifest primarily, but anything that community folks are prepared to support is worth helping
<cjwatson> actually that seems like a reasonably complete list
<jdstrand> thanks
<jdstrand> cjwatson: I don't see a seed file for wubi-- do the ubuntu bits generally just fall under the desktop seed? ie, are there extra things for wubi in the archive that aren't expressed in the germinate seeds?
<jdstrand> I don't see anything about wubi in the structure.dot either...
<cjwatson> wubi wouldn't make sense in the seeds
<cjwatson> it's a different installer application
<cjwatson> (which uses ubiquity as part of its operation, but the other bits are in Windows)
<jdstrand> ok, that is what I was thinking but not expressing
<jdstrand> cjwatson: is there bits in the archive outside of the desktop seed that I need to look out for to make sure wubi is ok?
<jdstrand> I'd like to say something like "the desktop cd is ok, then wubi must be too"
<cjwatson> you can't do that, no
<cjwatson> the binaries live on http://people.canonical.com/~evand/wubi/natty/
<cjwatson> but the way we tell that it's OK is to listen for test reports on http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/
<cjwatson> I mean, as far as seeds and such go, Wubi installs an Ubuntu desktop
<cjwatson> so package-wise, yes, if the desktop CD is consistent then Wubi is too.  That doesn't necessarily mean it will work :)
<jdstrand> I will fully admit I don't really know how wubi works
<jdstrand> ok
<jdstrand> as the archive admin on point, then that is all I really need :)
<cjwatson> it's a Windows application which asks a few questions, prepares loopback / and swap filesystems as files inside your Windows NTFS partition, then reboots into a preseeded ubiquity installation of (in this case) the Ubuntu desktop CD
<cjwatson> there are a bunch of installer and boot loader customisations here and there to make this work
<jdstrand> cool
<jdstrand> fyi bug #708795
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 708795 in gexiv2 (Ubuntu Natty) (and 1 other project) "gexiv2 FTBFS with new libexiv2 (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/708795
<jdstrand> fyi, so I think NBS should be in ok shape for alpha-2 images. shotwell and koffice I coordinated with maintainers. inkscape already is being acted on, and libindicate-qt4 and gexiv2 have milestoned bugs
<jdstrand> obviously I will continue to keep on eye on it
 * jdstrand looks at the kernel in there now
<jdstrand> (and a do a bunch of no change rebuilds)
<jdstrand> s/a do/I did/
<jdstrand> cjwatson: I will probably ask you later today or tomorrow about that kernel in the NBS report (ABI bump from 37-12 to 38-1). It isn't finished building yet on all archs, so I prefer to wait.
<jdstrand> cjwatson: hopefully I'm not bugging you too much! :0
<jdstrand> :)
<cjwatson> that's fine, actually I'll probably just sort that out tomorrow morning if that's ok
<cjwatson> needs an installer rebuild, seed bump, and then a round of NBS
<jdstrand> cjwatson: that is totally fine by me. I just want to make sure I am aware of the issues surrounding d-i and seeds
#ubuntu-release 2011-01-28
<ara> pitti, hallo!
<pitti> hey ara, wie gehts?
<ara> pitti, gut, danke :)
<ara> pitti, one question about 10.04.2 images
<ara> pitti, are they already building from -updates?
<pitti> ara: no, still -proposed; it would be good to get some testing with those, to be able to verify eglibc
<pitti> ara: I poked hard at -proposed to get as much verified as possible
 * pitti looks at http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/pending-sru.html
<pitti> casper, consolekit, dovecot, eglibc, grub2, samba, upstart
<pitti> those are the ones that we need to verify still
<ara> pitti, :(
<pitti> doing some testing on the current images would allow us to move casper, eglibc, grub2, and upstart to -update
<ara> pitti, we need to start testing full cert for 10.04.2 as soon as possible
<pitti> s
<pitti> ara: I thought you could do that with the current ones?
<pitti> above 4 packages affect new installs as well, so if they work for them, they would be safe
<ara> pitti, we would prefer to do cert against -updates, as we need to make sure that we are not testing stuff that won't be in the final CDs
<pitti> chicken-egg problem hten
<ara> yes
<pitti> ara: well, we don't need a full cert run for those
<pitti> just some test installs on any hardware
<pitti> these aren't very hardware specific
<ara> pitti, yes, but we agreed with skaet that we would run full cert against 10.04.2 on all the hw that was certified for 10.04
<pitti> right
<pitti> and we should
<ara> pitti, I will try to find people to verify those 4
<pitti> ara: that'd be great
<ara> pitti, would it be possible to build the CDs from -updates once debian-installer is verified?
<ara> we would run out of time if we can't start today
<pitti> yes, definitively; once we know that the current CDs with -proposed work, we'll move base-files and d-i to -updates
<pitti> ara: as for certification, the kernel is in -updates and is frozen now
<pitti> ara: so with the current set of proposed packages I don't think that it'd hurt too much to do cert on those
<pitti> I already killed all packages which won't make it to -updates in the next days
<ara> pitti, OK, good, so if we try a installation of the current CDs, would that work?
<pitti> they are meant to work, yes
<ara> so you are not building from -updates until all those 6 are verified?
<cjwatson> pitti: d-i has an explicit bug to verify as well as the regular updates
<cjwatson> (DVDs should support installation using the maverick kernel)
<cjwatson> so that does need actual testing
<pitti> right, but that must be done using the -proposed builds
<pitti> otherwise, chicken/egg
<cjwatson> yes
<cjwatson> I just mean it needs to be added to your list of packages from pending-sru that need verification
<pitti> ara: I think we can switch over earlier, but I'd like to at least get d-i and eglibc into -updates (former requires testing proposed CDs, latter might affect certification)
<pitti> ara: the rest can follow later, I think
<cjwatson> I'd rather not switch until everything on the CDs has been verified
<pitti> then we should do cert on the -proposed ones
<pitti> I need to run out for ~ 2 hours for some errands
<ara> pitti, see you later!, thanks!
<apw> cjwatson, presumably a2 freeze is tuesday as normal ?
<cjwatson> yeah, afaik
<jdstrand> fyi, all main NBS should now either have a bug, is actively being worked on or is waiting on powerpc
<jdstrand> s# or # and/or #
<jdstrand> re NBS> excepting the kernel of course (previously discussed)
<jdstrand> aha
<jdstrand> libgdata7 can be removed... for some reason the report said e-d-s needs it, but e-d-s built with libgdata11 on all archs
<jdstrand> (removed now)
#ubuntu-release 2012-01-23
<GridCube> how can i submit a bug report if im behind a proxy?
<GridCube> ubuntu-bug doesnt seem to understand the >export html_proxy variable
<cjwatson> http_proxy
<cjwatson> anyway this is the release coordination channel; please ask somewhere else?
<GridCube> ok
<GridCube> sorry
<micahg> GridCube: you want #ubuntu-bugs for help with filing reports
<GridCube> mmkay thanks
 * cjwatson removes a million old-style ruby packages or so
<cjwatson> looks like I'd fallen behind a bit on process-removals
<stgraber> cjwatson: oh, that's why Nagios has been complaining my mirror partition was 92% full for a few days/weeks, thanks for fixing that ;)
<cjwatson> hah, dunno how much difference this will make ...
<cjwatson> jamespage: do you think you could merge debian-science?  it drops a few old dependencies that I'd like to have out of the way before processing some queued removals
#ubuntu-release 2012-01-24
<jamespage> cjwatson, ack - doing it now
<jamespage> cjwatson: done
<cjwatson> jamespage: thanks
 * cjwatson finally figures out why armhf wasn't showing up on the transition tracker
<cjwatson> it had to be present in the first transition in the list, which generates the monitor cache
<scott-work_> cjwatson: i just saw the update in the live-dvd blueprint, THANK YOU VERY MUCH! :-)
<cjwatson> hope it works :)
<scott-work_> doh, i wrote this in an unintended channel
<scott-work_> but :)
#ubuntu-release 2012-01-26
<jdstrand> I am going to turn off the publisher in a few minutes so I can get all of the mozilla rapid release in one go
 * slangasek nods
<jdstrand> ok offline
<jdstrand> (publisher offline that is)
<jdstrand> fyi, the copies are pretty slow-- I added a comment to the crontab
#ubuntu-release 2012-01-27
<jdstrand> man that took a while. first of 2 jobs done. I am going to let the publisher have a run then do the 2nd job
<jdstrand> ok, publisher started and I disabled the cronjob again
<jdstrand> ok, publisher run finished, starting command 2 of 2. it will take about 3 hours
<jdstrand> publisher back online
 * jdstrand heads out
<tumbleweed> Laney: probably not around tonight (up to my ears in scaleconf)
<pitti> jdstrand: ah, saw your publisher comment too late -- that explains a bit :)
<pitti> jdstrand: I just released the corresponding langpacks, they need to go along with the firefox bits
<Laney> tumbleweed: I thought that said scalaconf and got excited
<Laney> also ack
<tumbleweed> hah
<highvoltage> that actually deserved an appluase :)
<jdstrand> pitti: which langpacks did I miss? I did all the langpacks in -proposed and saw when I copied firefox that it had several as well
<pitti> jdstrand: hm, I didn't see any of them, but maybe that was also just a victim of the publisher delay
<pitti> jdstrand: at least "6 hours ago" corresponds to the time when I moved them over
<jdstrand> pitti: probably-- I did maverick + langpacks, ran the publisher then lucid + langpacks. when I ran the publisher in between I think it took an hour and a half
<jdstrand> you came on about 1 and 15 minutes after I reenabled the publisher
<pitti> jdstrand: so, maybe we just both copied them over then
<pitti> (which doesn't hurt)
 * jdstrand nods
<jdstrand> it takes a while to copy those :)
<pitti> yeah, some 10 minutes
<jdstrand> oh-- how do you do it?
<pitti> sru-release --pattern lucid language-pack-
<jdstrand> hmm, I used copy-package on each individually. that was painful
<pitti> urgh, yes
 * jdstrand jots down sru-release
<pitti> jdstrand: that's in ubuntu-archive-tools; there's also an sru-release script on cocoplum, but it's deprecated
<pitti> we just need it for kernels and big SRUs these days, which make sru-release LP-timeout
<jdstrand> cool. I learned something :)
<cjwatson> I'm going to try http://paste.ubuntu.com/818818/ next time I have occasion to do this kind of thing
 * jdstrand notes sru-release is not mentioned on ArchiveAdministration. I've made note of it and will document once I've used it once
<jdstrand> (if no onw else does before me)
<jdstrand> well, I'm off tody so I better get out of here. have a nice day :)
<Riddell> why does backport-helper.py not find bug 922601 ?
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 922601 in oneiric-backports "Please backport 0.9.0~rc4-0ubuntu1 from precise to oneiric (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/922601
<cjwatson> no package name
<Riddell> mm
<cjwatson>     PACKAGE_RE = re.compile(r'Please backport ([a-z0-9][-a-z0-9+.]+)', re.I)
<Riddell> yeah I saw I needed to add a "Please" :)
<cjwatson> also ubuntu-archive not subscribed
<Laney> I don't see a backporters ack
<cjwatson> and that
<Riddell> Laney: does the script enforce that? (don't worry I'm going to get scottk to check it over)
<Laney> no, it just sounded like you were processing it without one
<Laney> well, s/no/I don't know/
<cjwatson> I don't think so, though arguably it should
<Riddell> it's still not being picked up by backport-helper.py :(
<Laney> Wouldn't be that hard to check that ubuntu-archive was subscribed by a backporter, as a first approximation. Otherwise, iterating bug_activity collections isn't the nicest thing.
<micahg> Riddell: you still need approval from the backports team
<Riddell> micahg: what sort?  something that stops the backport-helper.py script seeing the bug?
<micahg> Riddell: BTW, is the current version in oneiric broke?
<micahg> Riddell: to backport anything
<Riddell> micahg: but I'm trying to understand what stops the script seeing it
<Riddell> micahg: it's not broke but upstream wants a way to point people with problems to a newer version
<micahg> it shouldn't see it if a backporter hasn't approved it
<Riddell> micahg: that's not what I'm asking, I'm asking what is the technical change that a member of ~ubuntu-backporters needs to do to get the script to see it
<Riddell> just a comment?
<micahg> I think a backporter setting to IN PROGRESS
<ScottK> Point me at the bug and I'll approve it.
<Riddell> ScottK: bug 922601
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 922601 in oneiric-backports "Please backport networkmanagement 0.9.0~rc4-0ubuntu1 from precise to oneiric (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/922601
<Laney> it searches for bugs which are In Progress
<ScottK> Done
<Laney> (and that the archive is subscribed to)
<Laney> backport-helper.py:202
<Laney> Riddell: ^^^
<Riddell> Laney: ah hah, thanks
<Laney> and it actually /does/ walk the history to find out who to credit the backport too
<Riddell> hmm now I'm getting no output from ./mass-sync.py --flush-backports  should I?
<cjwatson> yes
<cjwatson> you probably forgot to run mass-sync on the output of backport-helper
<Riddell> cjwatson: hmm it didn't like that either http://paste.kde.org/194042/
<cjwatson> dunno sorry
<cjwatson> meeting
<cjwatson> oh maybe you need to set your cocoplum username
<cjwatson> ideally configure it in ~/.ssh/config
<cjwatson> or set UBUNTU_ARCHIVE_HOST in the environment if you don't normally ssh to "cocoplum.canonical.com" - see synclib.py
<cjwatson> this annoyance will go away once we convert to backportpackage ...
<Riddell> awesome thanks
<cjwatson> Could somebody process multipath-tools through NEW for me, please?  I have a dmraid upload pending which will require it
<cjwatson> the new kpartx-udeb binary wants to go to main
#ubuntu-release 2012-01-28
<slangasek> cjwatson: accepted, finally
<cjwatson> slangasek: ta
#ubuntu-release 2013-01-21
<infinity> tumbleweed: Can you refrain from marking SRU tasks as "Fix Committed" when you upload?  We use that to track when they're actually accepted into proposed.
<infinity> tumbleweed: Use In Progress instead, perhaps.
<micahg> infinity: hrm, that used to be standard to show it was uploaded
<stgraber> the standard is different for SRUs
<micahg> stgraber: that was for SRUs AFAIK
<stgraber> for dev release, you mark fix-commited on upload. For SRUs you mark in-progress on upload, then sru-accept marks fix-commited and release to -updates marks fix-released.
<infinity> micahg: Not in my SRU tenure.
<infinity> If it's not been accepted to the archive, the fix isn't committed.
<micahg> stgraber: I never saw that anywhere...
<micahg> makes sense though
<infinity> Same story for uploading during a freeze, really, but no one cares then. :P
<stgraber> micahg: I'm pretty sure I reminded people of that every couple of weeks or so in my 12.04.1 e-mails ;)
<stgraber> not sure about the state of things on the wiki though, some pages may need updating (not that I think anyone who did it wrong lately was looking at those pages anyway)
<micahg> updating https://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates#Procedure to reflect the status might be a good idea
<micahg> I'm sure tumbleweed and I aren't the only ones who think that's right...
<stgraber> micahg: at least AFAICS that page isn't wrong, it's just a bit incomplete ;)
<infinity> micahg: I'm equally sure that you and Stafano don't re-read the docs either (I know I don't).
<infinity> The only way to socialise these things is... Socially.
<micahg> infinity: I agree :)
<micahg> but this is the first I've heard of it
<infinity> Updating docs helps new contributors, not crusty old farts. :)
<infinity> micahg: Excellent, now you've heard.  Yay, social.
<stgraber> wiki updated
<infinity> tumbleweed: Oh, while I'm picking on you, you sponsored an upload that had a new patch in debian/patches but no DEP-3 headers.  Given your various positions in the community, I'd kinda expect you to have mentored that patch into better shape. :)
<infinity> tumbleweed: I'll stop picking on you now.
<micahg> stgraber: looks good, thanks
<infinity> Hrm, that could do with some twiddling to stop mentioning release-proposed as a changelog/upload target too.
<micahg> infinity: can you add me to the 12.04.x CD e-mails for xubuntu or is that cjwatson only?
<infinity> Though, that will never actually stop working, so.  Whichever.  Maybe it's less confusing to some.
<infinity> micahg: I can, if I can remember which file holds the list.
<infinity> I removed myself from those emails long ago, as they hit a noise level that I started ignoring, thus making them useless.
 * micahg needs to try to get Xubuntu 12.04.2 back to CD size before it's released
<infinity> Ahh, there it is.
<infinity> You're there for xubuntu anyway.  There's no precise-specific config.
<infinity> If it's not triggering for precise, that's odd.
<micahg> oh, hrm, I only get raring e-mails
<micahg> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/precise/daily-live/current/ shows as oversized
<infinity> I'm not sure I'd worry about it until we sort out Ubuntu's oversizedness.
<infinity> If we can shrink ours by 12M, it might impact Xubuntu by 7 too. :P
<infinity> Or by 5, even.
<micahg> I'm wondering why Ubuntu cares at this point since it's using a quantal backport stack, why isn't it reasonable to use the quantal ISO size
<infinity> Yeah, fixing the libdricore linkage alone will fix Xubuntu.
<infinity> We may decide we don't care, in the end.  But it's still worth looking at when CD images go up for "no good reason".
<infinity> Most of which are, in fact, bad reasons.
<infinity> Like duplicate packages or things suddenly linked statically that shouldn't be.
<micahg> sure, I still wanted to chat about the dkms update which allows dropping headers from the running kernels with autoremove
<infinity> dkms didn't change that AT ALL.
<micahg> it dropped a depends on the headers virtual package which made all the installed headers no longer depended on except for the latest kernel
<infinity> micahg: The last part is what I'm arguing didn't change.
<infinity> micahg: The virtual package only ever depended on the latest version.
<infinity> Err.
<infinity> Metapackage.
<infinity> Not virtual.
<infinity> Anyhow.
<micahg> right :)
<infinity> micahg: If you didn't have linux-generic installed, why?
<infinity> If you do have it installed, it's keeping linux-headers-generic installed, and the dkms change changed... Nothing.
<micahg> infinity: it's the linux-headers alternate dependency that kept them installed
<infinity> If what you're saying is that your running kernel wasn't the latest installed, and the running kernels headers were removed, that was the same as before.
<infinity> micahg: No, it wasn't.
<infinity> micahg: You're just plain wrong here, and I can draw diagrams and everything.
<infinity> micahg: You saw running kernel headers removed and blamed the dkms update, but the two are unrelated.
<infinity> It's ALWAYS been (broken) like this.
<infinity> You only ever got to keep the latest installed.
<micahg> aptitude never offered to remove the older headers until the dkms update
<infinity> Now, if we backport the fancy new apt magic, we'll fix that.
<infinity> And we plan to.
<infinity> Are you saying aptitude was keeping *all* headers installed forever?
<micahg> yes
<infinity> Based on an alternate dep?
<infinity> Well, that's vomitously broken too.
<infinity> And good riddance to that behaviour.
<micahg> hrm, so, maybe it's aptitude specific, but it seems like a feature..
<infinity> You'll be hard-pressed to convince me that was a good thing.
<infinity> And it's definitely not how apt behaves.
<infinity> Nor update-manager.
<infinity> Nor dpkg.
<infinity> Nor anything sane.
<micahg> well, not removing the headers from the running kernel out from under you seems like wrong behaviour
<infinity> Which aptitude is rarely accused of being.
<micahg> err...s/not//
<infinity> micahg: Yes, keeping the running kernel and its headers is desirable.  And the apt in raring does that.  And we're going to backport that feature.
<micahg> but it's just my corner case with aptitude that was keeping it?
<infinity> micahg: But whatever weird thing aptitude was doing was entirely against spec and incorrect, if it was indeed keeping all your headers.
<infinity> micahg: It would mean that any "foo | virtual" dep would always keep all providers of "virtual" installed forever.  Which is silly.
<micahg> apt doesn't offer to remove those headers ATM with the old dkms
<micahg> hrm, doesn't offer to remove it with the new package either
<infinity> micahg: Then it's not auto, or it's the current version.
<micahg> weird, now I"m wondering why my bug magically disappeared
<infinity> micahg: pastebin "dpkg -l linux\* | awk '/^.i/ {print $2}'" and "apt-mark showauto linux\*"
<micahg> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1554044/ and http://paste.ubuntu.com/1554045/
<micahg> hrm, they were auto before..
<infinity> You may have explicitly set them to manual (or accidentally asked aptitude to do so).
<infinity> aptitude seems to play fast and loose with how I think this should work.
<infinity> I'd drop it from the archive if it wouldn't make a chunk of the nerd contingent whine.
<infinity> There's nothing user friendly with how it does everything subtly differently. :/
<micahg> I happen to like seeing how much a package changes per update (makes one thing if something bad happened when there's a big increase)
<micahg> s/thing/think/
<infinity> Anyhow.  I'm quite convinced I need to backport the apt changes for all of this.  It's on my TODO.
<micahg> sure, my argument was only not to regress based on CD size, I see it on my quantal system ATM
<infinity> The dkms thing, however, was always buggy and wrong.  Keeping it wrong doesn't help anyone.
<infinity> The change wasn't for CD size, that was just a pleasant side effect of fixing the bug.
<infinity> The dependency never (ever) actually guaranteed you had headers matching your kernel.
<micahg> true
<micahg> but AIUI, -updates is supposed to be no regressions where it can be helped, but if I'm the only person screaming about this, maybe I'll just shut up
<infinity> I'd still kinda like to see this aptitude behaviour in action.
<infinity> But, even if it's doing what you say (keeping all providers of a virtual installed), that's a bug in aptitude, not a feature. :/
<infinity> Especially since it's an alternate dep for something you *do* have installed.
<infinity> Either way.  The apt backport will render this somewhat moot.
<tumbleweed> infinity: ACK. Yes, been doing that for ages
<tumbleweed> infinity: (and aaargh, the earlier version had good DEP3 headers, but he had to correct something in them, and I didn't check it since)
<ogra_> ogra@nusakan:~$ w3m cadejo.buildd/~buildd/LiveCD
<ogra_> w3m: Can't load cadejo.buildd/~buildd/LiveCD.
<ogra_> HMPF !
<ogra_> infinity, ^^^
<cjwatson> infinity: So, looking at .2 images, the easiest target by far is going to be language packs, but we'll run into the problem that I think you ran into for .1 there, namely that the language packs are all in a task that we can't change
<cjwatson> infinity: Would you be OK with gross and unpleasant hacks in livecd-rootfs to work around that?
<cjwatson> infinity: Dropping de should be enough on i386; I fear that on amd64 we may have to drop both pt and es (or perhaps drop sl-modem-daemon)
<cjwatson> Well, sl-modem-daemon and pt
<cjwatson> Most i386/amd64 Ubuntu (i.e. not PPA) builders going down soon for a hardware move, lasting about 30 minutes
<infinity> cjwatson: Didn't we do the langpack hacks in live-build for .1?  Recollection's fuzzy.
<cjwatson> Yeah, stgraber just reminded me of that
<cjwatson> I'd been looking in livecd-rootfs instead
<cjwatson> I'm going to wait to see how much space the new mesa-lts-quantal saves us, though
<cjwatson> amd64/i386 builders are back
<cjwatson> infinity: Oh, I see what's happening with copying of -v-less SRUs not putting the right bits in the accepted mail or closing the right bugs
<cjwatson> infinity: It's yet another ancestry calculation bug
<cjwatson> infinity: When I copied duplicity, there was no previous version in quantal-updates
<cjwatson> infinity: I bet in your test there was a previous version in -updates
<cjwatson>         existing = archive.getPublishedSources(
<cjwatson>             name=source.sourcepackagerelease.name, exact_match=True,
<cjwatson>             status=active_publishing_status, distroseries=series,
<cjwatson>             pocket=pocket).first()
<infinity> cjwatson: Probably, yeah.
<infinity> cjwatson: Is there any where in LP that actually get ancestry right? :)
<cjwatson> I literally just traced through Soyuz' entire mail notification code before spotting that
<infinity> s/get/gets/
<cjwatson> Not that I know of
<cjwatson> There are at least three different wrong implementations
<cjwatson> NascentUpload.getSourceAncestry would be the closest to correct for this, I think, but is in an inconvenient place ...
<cjwatson> just pocket=(pocket, RELEASE) wouldn't be dreadful
<cjwatson> But possibly I ought to move that method out of NascentUpload and reuse it, instead
#ubuntu-release 2013-01-22
<cjwatson> ScottK: Have you done any recent analysis of bug 1050726?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1050726 in kubuntu-meta (Ubuntu Precise) "12.04.1 CD image is too big" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1050726
<tseliot> can an archive admin please remove nvidia-graphics-drivers-experimental-310 from raring?
<cjwatson> I'd appreciate reviews of live-build/precise-proposed and grub2/precise-proposed, if any ~ubuntu-sru member has a moment.
<cjwatson> The former is 12.04.2-critical; the latter has a user who specifically needs it by tomorrow to get some work done
<cjwatson> (And is a follow-up to an almost-but-not-quite-working SRU)
<cjwatson> Specifically comment #18 on the bug it mentions
<infinity> cjwatson: Will look after I caffeinate.  Slow start today.
<plars> infinity: are we expecting to see 12.04.2 rc builds starting this week? and if so, any ETA?
<infinity> plars: We might start calling things RC this Thursday, but given the two week extension to the release schedule, I'd still expect a tiny bit of last-minute churn after that.
<infinity> plars: It's mostly up to cjwatson, he's driving 12.04.2, but we're certainly not quite ready to close the doors on uploads just yet.
<plars> infinity: I'm mostly looking for the iso tracker milestone to start pointing people to that for testing
<infinity> plars: Yeah, fair enough.  Up to Colin when he decides to flip the switch on the tracker to call precise dailies "RC", but I assume it'll be soonish.
<plars> infinity: also, did you happen to see my email last week about staging for iso testing?
<infinity> plars: I did, sorry, I've been swamped with 73 things that all claim to be urgent.  I'll respond, I promise. :)
<plars> infinity: understand, not trying to nag, just wanted to make sure that it didn't get totally buried in the wash of email :)
<cjwatson> infinity: thanks
 * infinity throws hello.dsc at sagari and prays.
<cjwatson> plars: yeah, I think once I've confirmed that size is OK and once I've sorted out one last complex installer bug that needs to get fixed - so a bit later this week
<plars> cjwatson: awesome, thanks for the update
<ScottK> cjwatson: I have not.
#ubuntu-release 2013-01-23
<micahg> hrm, rejecting in the +queue UI doesn't allow one to give a reason?
<infinity> micahg: Neither does the CLI.  There's nothing for it in the API or DB.
<micahg> oh, hrm, how do people give reasons when rejecting then?
<infinity> Email.
<infinity> Or IRC.
<micahg> doesn't matter in this case as I rejected my own upload
<infinity> Or not at all. :P
<micahg> infinity: what's the story with sagari?
<infinity> micahg: The sagari that's been doing all the PPC builds for the last few hours?
<micahg> yes
<infinity> The story is it's there, it works, and I'm stress-testing it.
<micahg> I'm wondering how it compares to the current builders and/or sulfur
<infinity> And that it got to flip the bird to two x86 buildds when it finished gcc-4.8 before they did.
<infinity> It doesn't compare at all.
<infinity> Or, rather, they can't compare to it.
<micahg> I think you just answer my question, that rocks :)
<infinity> Think 13.5h for linux-ppc versus 1h or so.
<infinity> Or a more fun number, 27m for firefox.
<infinity> (This was test-building on a 3.8 kernel, it does seem a tiny bit slower on precise/3.2, but still plenty fast)
<micahg> wow, vs 1.5 hrs, that really rocks
<infinity> 1.5h?
<micahg> hrm, raring 19 beta takes 2.5 hrs on i386
<infinity> Yeah.
<infinity> And, for some weird reason, 4h on amd64, but that may have just been a grumpy buildd.
<micahg> quantal 18.01 was 4.5 hrs on amd64 and i386, I'm wondering why it got slow all of the sudden
<micahg> which version built in 27m?
<infinity> Current raring.
<infinity> 19+whatever.
<micahg> wow, so 5x over x86, I think I need to consider switching to PPC
<infinity> IBM so needs to make another cheap desktop form-factor workstation when POWER8 comes out.
<infinity> How to builds compare to x86 really depends on the upstream makefile.
<infinity> On single-threaded or poorly-parallelised stuff, the machine is still a tiny bit faster than x86 (which is still shiny).
<infinity> But the more you can jack up the concurrency, the more it shines.
<infinity> Only 6 cores, but SMT4, so 24 concurrent threads.
<micahg> wow, 3x more threads than I have :)
<infinity> Yeah, it's not awful for IBM's bottom-of-the-line option.
<tjaalton> I've uploaded sssd updates for precise and quantal some time ago (after the MRE got accepted), but they're still on the queue
<ogra_> hmpf, still no arm livefs buildd in sight
<Laney> ogra_: has anyone checked with IS?
<ogra_> Laney, according to ChrisS (yesterday) it is likely in the process of being moved and he couldnt give any ETA
<ogra_> though it is being mobved since 4 days now it seems
<tseliot> are there any members of the SRU team around?
<tseliot> I need some help getting the rest of the packages approved for this SRU: LP: #1080588
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1080588 in jockey (Ubuntu Precise) "jockey suggests not installable packages on renamed stack" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1080588
<tseliot> cjwatson: ^
<cjwatson> Meeting
<blitzkrieg3> SpamapS: hi, is there a chance we can get the packages in bug 1080588 uploaded to -proposed?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1080588 in jockey (Ubuntu Precise) "jockey suggests not installable packages on renamed stack" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1080588
<infinity> blitzkrieg3: s/uploaded/accepted/ ?
<infinity> blitzkrieg3: I was going to get to reviewing in a while.
<blitzkrieg3> infinity: right,
<blitzkrieg3> infinity: sorry, I'm a little unfamiliar with the inner workings
<blitzkrieg3> cool, we're trying to get this in as soon as possible because this is going to cause major problems when we release 12.04.2
<infinity> blitzkrieg3: I'm aware.
<SpamapS> I'll do a little SRU run right now actually
<SpamapS> need a mental break from other stuff
<tjaalton> would be happy to see my sssd uploads get some attention, hint hint nudge nudge ;)
 * infinity looks at account-plugin-fitbit in the queue and wonders if this is the first time he's ever seen a package with a version of simply "1".
<infinity> kenvandine: ^-- Not that I have issues with it, but... Really? :)
<stgraber> infinity: it's not alone, see "esteid" and "libsyntax-highlight-engine-simple-languages-perl" :)
<infinity> stgraber: It makes it damned hard to click certain elements of the Soyuz web UI. :)
<infinity> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/account-plugin-fitbit <-- I dare you, click the package version!
<stgraber> infinity: that's easy with a trackpoint, not sure how easy it'd be with a touchpad though
<infinity> [1] citation needed
<stgraber> infinity: you could just send a LP patch to: if len(source_version) == 1: source_version = "yeah-really-just-%s" % source_version
<infinity> stgraber: Hah.
<kenvandine> infinity, indeed... i told cwayne that i didn't really like the version... but he is upstream :)
<kenvandine> not the first package i've seen like that
<infinity> kenvandine: Oh well.  It won't be 1 forever. :P
<kenvandine> right :)
<kenvandine> i couldn't think of a good reason to make him change it
<infinity> There is no good reason.  Just that knee-jerk developer "eww, really?"
<kenvandine> right
#ubuntu-release 2013-01-24
<infinity> Bah, someone remind me what breakage leads to the NBS report being empty when it shouldn't be?
<cjwatson> Busted lplib cache?
<cjwatson> ubuntu-archive@lillypilly:~$ rm -r .launchpadlib/api.launchpad.net/cache
<cjwatson> I've done that, hopefully that'll clear it
<shadeslayer> slangasek: errr ... I still haven't heard back regarding being included in SRU
 * Laney spies a little https://launchpad.net/builders/sagari
<xnox> infinity: is adare ready? cause sagari is sad =))))
<infinity> xnox: "sad"?
<Laney> it was ABORTed
<cjwatson> it's back now
<infinity> Uhm, yeah.  Looks like a network event took out half the world.
<cjwatson> infinity: Most of the half of the world you're looking at is pandabox relocation.
<infinity> cjwatson: It's not just the PB.
<infinity> slangasek: ^-- Looks like that's the Libreoffice upload you said you'd expedite review on? :)
<slangasek> correct
 * infinity does some reviewing too, since clearly what we need right now is longer buildd queues.
<antarus> holy lord this channel posts when things are uploaded
<antarus> <3
<stgraber> antarus: just when things get queued for review. dev release uploads (except during freeze) won't show up in here (it'd flood the channel)
<xnox> antarus: wellcome to the important channel where import things happen. For example the ongoing debate of which is better green tea vs green tea with lemon extracts is still unresolved.
<xnox> infinity: thanks for approving alsa-* =)))
<infinity> xnox: Black tea.  Green tea is for management.
<infinity> xnox: And you're welcome.
<bdmurray> could somebody remove nvidia-common and jockey from oneiric-proposed per bryce in bug 873058?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 873058 in fglrx "Jockey fails to install binary ati driver (post release) version" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/873058
<bdmurray> there's been no verification on oneiric forever
<infinity> bdmurray: Can do.
<bdmurray> infinity: thanks
<bdmurray> infinity: how about mrtg in oneiric too?  clint asked for a clear test case in august and did not get one and subsquently there has bee no verification.
<infinity> bdmurray: Oh, I was about to say "that's only been in proposed for 7 days"...
<infinity> bdmurray: And then I checked the year.
<infinity> bdmurray: Done.
<bdmurray> infinity: nis could be removed from oneiric-proposed
<infinity> Say, did we clear out natty-proposed when it went EOL?
<infinity> bdmurray: We could just wait for a few months and remove everything from oneiric-proposed without need for review.
<bdmurray> infinity: I don't think we did clear out natty, I'm just working on a reviewing tool and testing with oneiric.
<infinity> We should have if we didn't.  Oh well.  Should probably put that on the EOL checklist.
<ScottK> bdmurray: Could you arrange for the package name to be at the start of the subject line of your verification still needed mails?  It would help a lot.
<bdmurray> ScottK: sure
<bdmurray> How about verification of $pkg still needed
<ScottK> I'd prefer $pkg verification still needed, but that would definitely be better.
#ubuntu-release 2013-01-25
<infinity> bdmurray: "[package/release] verification still needed" or similar.
<infinity> bdmurray: Since some people may judge urgency based on release, too (thinking of the pending precise point release, for instance).
<infinity> stgraber: Why did queubot just tell me about an upload to raring-proposed?
<infinity> stgraber: Oh, nevermind.  That's the EFI binary.  I'm half asleep.
<stgraber> right, that's the one case where we get something in unapproved even though we aren't frozen :)
<infinity> Yeah.  I just didn't think before I typed. :P
<infinity> Obviously time for a TV and food break.
<phillw> hi, is there an SRU person still about?
<xnox> phillw: infinity just went on a break =)
<xnox> phillw: ask what are you after, and they'll respond when they are back ;-)
<phillw> xnox: do the SRU team have a channel? I'm just after asking if anyone has had chance to look at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libguestfs/+bug/1086974/comments/14 yet?
<ubot2> Ubuntu bug 1086974 in libguestfs (Ubuntu Quantal) "libguestfs: error: cannot find any suitable libguestfs supermin" [High,In progress]
<xnox> phillw: this is the channel for sru.
<xnox> phillw: have you seen this: http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/pending-sru.html
<xnox> phillw: the quantal review queue is linked from there https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/quantal/+queue?queue_state=1
<phillw> looks
<xnox> so it's somewhere in the middle =)
<xnox> so i'd guestimate for it to be reviewed and accepted sometime in the next week or so.
<xnox> infinity: I guess we need "sru-uploaded-into-unapproved queue comment" pointing people to the queues, sru-report and describing what happens next.
<infinity> xnox: I dunno.  Setting bugs to "In Progress" and mentioning you've uploaded something is fine, surely? :P
<infinity> xnox: Pointing people at queues will inevitably lead to "how do I install this?!" questions, I guarantee it.
<infinity> xnox: In fact, I'd bet on it.
<xnox> lolz
<xnox> yeah, I remember somebody thought unapproved queue has already built debs
<phillw> I'm guessing this will not be completed in the next 7 days :)
<xnox> phillw: well, if infinity approves libguestfs now it might make it in 7 days.
<xnox> although that would clash with 12.04.2 freeze =/ which means many people will be stiff busy doing that.
<phillw> well, I have quantal-proposed enabled by default :)
<xnox> ah
<phillw> okies, I'll plan on using the work-around for my up coming classroom session :)
<infinity> xnox: Meh, the freeze shouldn't affect migrations, really.  If people verify properly, we don't have to put much work into it.
<xnox> ack.
<xnox> night
 * xnox Zzzzzz
<infinity> xnox: Switching to autoreconf for a 2-line patch to Makefile.am seems a bit heave-handed.  Why not just patch Makefile.in while you're in there?
<infinity> s/heave/heavy/
<infinity> Well, for an SRU anyway.  Unless you verified that no other patches accidentally touch auto{conf,make} stuff in ways that this could change the outcome of the build now.
<phillw> infinity: it it lands on proposed, a quick dig in the ribs to me will be able to verify. It's a very easy one to verify as it has a built in diagnostic which will give pass / not passed
 * xnox is trying to remember if automake was succeeding without full autoreconf or not.
<infinity> xnox: Hrm?  Just adding the same change to Makefile.in would surely make it happy.
<xnox> true.
<xnox> but I usually don't like changing generated files by hand, and prefer to use the proper generator.
<infinity> The reason I'm saying this is because without auditing the other patches (which I'm betting you didn't), you don't know if maybe the Debian maintainer changed something else in .in without changing .am, etc.
<phillw> The fix was applied to Debian quite some time ago? One Day, I'll understand how this all works.
<xnox> but I see your point.
<infinity> xnox: For an SRU, small and auditable is the key.  switching from no reconf to reconf isn't very auditable without me looking through the whole package.
<infinity> phillw: I assume it was applied to Debian unstable.  And that we have it in raring.
<slangasek> infinity: while that's true, I consider direct editing of .in files a sufficiently stab-worthy offense that I don't even bother auditing for such things in SRU reviews
<phillw> infinity: it does not affect raring, so it must be fixed.
<slangasek> if the maintainer has screwed up that badly, and the SRUer hasn't noticed, yes, it will regress; but I only have so many hours in the day to spend idiot-proofing the archive
<infinity> slangasek: Eh.  Even if autoreconf is love (and I agree, it is), it qualifies as "changing build systems", which is a bit of an SRU no-no to me.  Could have unintended side-effects.
<xnox> infinity: I've dropped autoreconf.patch, and instead run dh_autoreconf with my changes.
<infinity> slangasek: I mean, ADDING it qualifies as such, not using it, obviously.
<phillw> infinity: I know the bug looks like a complete 'dogs dinner'... but please bear with me on it. I installed the 13.04 "stuff", and recorded that the issue went away.
<xnox> infinity: would you want me to regenerate autoreconf.patch and then you review the diff of autoreconf.patch which are ugly as hell?
<infinity> xnox: Oh, indeed, the maintainer was autoreconfig himself before.  That's probably a fair indication of safety here.
<slangasek> infinity: while I might not add autoreconf to the build system, I also would certainly not hand-patch the .in as part of the SRU diff... so if a different point version of automake was used that generated a large delta to the .in, I wouldn't review it (or expect someone else to review it) either
<xnox> infinity: other patches in the stack modify configure.ac and Makefile.am
<infinity> xnox: Diffs to auto* aren't bad if you pick the same versions.
<xnox> infinity: yeah, but it's a pain for me to fetch one, cause i'll have to be matching the debian developer =/
<infinity> xnox: Anyhow, you looking into it is good enough for me.
<infinity> slangasek: I hand-patch configure and Makefile.in all the time (to match their parents, of course, not on their own).  I'm probably going to some special part of hell.
<xnox> it builds correctly and did fix the issue & I did test it on quantal kernel (since the package needs kernels to work correctly)
<infinity> slangasek: (glibc git keeps the generated files in version control, and I'll be damned if I'm going to hunt down the exact version I need to produce the small diff that I know how to produce by hand)
<infinity> Also, speaking fluent m4 is probably not a skill I can ever put on a resume, is it?
<xnox> I can speak m4 for small periods of time, otherwise migraine becomes intolerable
<infinity> I feel that way about German.
<infinity> xnox, phillw: Accepted.
<xnox> Nein, Ich denke das Deautsch ist fantastisch!
<phillw> infinity: thanks, I assume it will land in ~ 12 hours as downloadable?
<vanhoof> infinity: hey theres this jockey sru for precise in queue ;)
<xnox> phillw: hide!
 * xnox runs
 * vanhoof tries to sneak something by infinity 
<xnox> infinity: thanks a lot =)
<phillw> infinity: thanks also from me.
<infinity> vanhoof: I removed jockey from the archive in precise.  You didn't hear?
<vanhoof> infinity: you just fixed all my problems!
<infinity> phillw: Probably more like an hour than twelve.
<infinity> vanhoof: Well, all of your problems are because we still have i386 and amd64 in the archive.  I could remove those too, if you like.
<infinity> PPC and ARM 4 lyf, yo.
<infinity> *porter gang sign*
<phillw> infinity: it is 02:54 here, I will be heading for bed. xnox can you update the bug as 'verification needed' or what ever needs doing at this stage?
<infinity> phillw: That's already happened.
<phillw> thanks guys :)
 * infinity grumbles that this is the second time this week he's seen the upstart testsuite hang on PPC.
<vanhoof> infinity: yank em!
<phillw> infinity: I know PPC is low user base, but (L)Ubuntu is their last chance of a supported system. The guys really do appreciate the work you people do.
<infinity> phillw: There are plenty of users other than lubuntu.
<infinity> phillw: (In other words, please stop spreading that myth, it hurts the case, rather than helping it)
<phillw> good to know we're not alone :)
<micahg> Xubuntu would go back to producing images if there were testers
<infinity> micahg: Now that my PowerStation can actually boot the ISOs we produce, I may be tempted to do some install testing.
<infinity> I never did installer testing before, despite running a ton of PPC machines at home because our installers never actually installed to any of my hardware. :P
<phillw> I only know of PPC server. micahg, we've just got two new people interested in testing who have kit and are fairly okay with installing stuff. With Walter nearly back it may be possible to test xubuntu as well.
<micahg> infinity: heh, ok, if you're willing, I'll talk to knome
<infinity> micahg: I might be more willing if I swap out the Radeon card in here for some cheap of NV43 or something.
<infinity> Cause I have about this --><-- much interest in fixing radeon bugs just to verify pretty GUIs.
<infinity> (Yes, my PPC machines are all usually headless)
<infinity> s/cheap of/cheap old/
<phillw> Ahh, now I understand, I'm talking about Mac PPC machines, whereas the PPC machines are not just Mac :)
<micahg> well, Xubuntu obviously isn't targeting high end servers :)
<phillw> nor is lubuntu, but they do need 'pretty' GUI and the mac-books cannot swap out the video chip that is soldered into them :)
<phillw> (usually by a 12 year old )
<infinity> Hrm.  Does libreoffice parallelise well (or at all)?
<infinity> I think we're about to find out.
<slangasek> we are?
<infinity> Well, a machine with 24 SMT threads just picked it up.
<infinity> So yes.
<infinity> We'll see.
<slangasek> heh
<infinity> I'm actually getting a kick out of seeing which packages sagari builds "around the same or a bit faster than x86" and which ones it just completely leaves them in the dust on.
<infinity> I might need a social life or something.
<phillw> micahg: two testers are up for testing a Mac-PPC version of xubuntu, and that was in... 30 minutes of my asking :)
<micahg> cool
<infinity> phillw: And yeah, as for PPC != Mac, only one of my PPC machines is a Mac, and it's so old our install media doesn't have a hope of running on it.
<infinity> (It runs Ubuntu, though, just not from an Ubuntu installer)
<phillw> infinity: an IBM machine perhaps?
<infinity> phillw: I have some of those, yes.
<micahg> infinity: I've got ^^ and an evince upload coming that I'd like to get in for 12.04.2 if possible
<infinity> micahg: We'll see what we can do.
<infinity> (soonish, though, we'll have to stop accenting things that aren't installation-critical, since it really doesn't matter that much what ships on the CD if you can upgrade right after)
<infinity> s/accenting/accepting/
<micahg> true, I figured I was close enough to the cut off
<infinity> Yeah, you're fine.  Upload away.
<infinity> That was more for the general onlookers who will want to rush "one last upload". :P
<micahg> this way I feel kinda useful :)
<micahg> infinity: BTW, I know those are technically 2 different problems, but they were uploaded in devel in the same bug, figured I'd do the same for SRU
<micahg> but I can undupe if that's easier
<ScottK> micahg: The main thing is that the test case covers everything that needs testing.
<jackson_> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/fglrx-installer/+bug/1058040
<ubot2> Ubuntu bug 1058040 in fglrx-installer (Ubuntu) "fglrx-installer not working with AMD Radeon/Mobility Radeon HD 2000-4000 cards in Quantal" [Wishlist,Triaged]
<micahg> ScottK: yeah, wrote for both sources
<knome> micahg, would we? umm... :)
<psivaa> cjwatson: xnox: Laney: raring desktop images have not appeared yet, i saw some build breaks. are they being rebuilt?
<Laney> not by me at least
<xnox> well python-oneconf seems to be culprit, and it's back & published in main.
<Laney> was it the usual copying bug?
 * xnox has no access to push the buttons to trigger a rebuild.
<xnox> Laney: i think we intermittently dropped python-oneconf in favor of python3-oneconf, without noticing that software centre still uses python2.
<Laney> mmm
<psivaa> ok if you could give me a heads up if they are rebuilt so that i could monitor the smoke tests, that would help
<Laney> I'll give it a kick
<xnox> Laney: althought thinking about it, britney would not have let that happen.
<cjwatson> britney doesn't notice component mismatches
<cjwatson> Please could another ubuntu-sru member review base-files
<cjwatson> (it has my signoff for 12.04.2, obviously)
 * cjwatson sends a 12.04.2 status update
<infinity> cjwatson: Yeah, I was waiting for you to say you wanted it accepted. :)
<cjwatson> Yeah
<cjwatson> infinity: I delegated you as another source of 12.04.2 signoff capability in my status update - immediately, because I'm about to be offline for 2.5 days which is a bit unfortunate just after sending a freeze mail, but in general we have reasonable combined timezone coverage
<cjwatson> But I'd prefer that we only accept things that are installation-critical from here on
<infinity> cjwatson: Oh, hah, I just... Yeah. :P
<cjwatson> Well, so: hardish freeze from today, but I can well imagine that there's stuff in the queue that people were expecting to be accepted rather earlier
<infinity> cjwatson: We still have some backport stacky things to fix up (like binary drivers, jockey, etc), but I assume we'll call that installation-critical.
<cjwatson> So if you're planning some review this weekend, I'm happy to give that a pass.  Just remember that we're running low on time for verification.
<cjwatson> Enablement stack stuff counts, yeah.
<cjwatson> We don't have much choice there.
<infinity> cjwatson: Yeahp.  If we switch to building without PROPOSED soon, the "low on time for verification" thing becomes less of an issue.
<infinity> cjwatson: Once we're only building with updates, stuff that doesn't make it just, well, doesn't make it.
<cjwatson> I put that as "between 2013-02-01 and 2013-02-07, as appropriate"
<cjwatson> Would like to leave myself a bit of flexibility
<cjwatson> (2013-02-01 selected as seven days from now, so anything in -proposed now won't need a waiver)
<infinity> cjwatson: (As in, I'd rather not see us stop processing the queue but, instead, stop promoting precise updates)
<cjwatson> Sure, once we've switched to -updates
 * infinity nods.
<cjwatson> Do you think you could find a bit of time to check that the installer's up to date with all ABIs?
<cjwatson> And verifying bug 1040393 wouldn't hurt, into the bargain ...
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1040393 in debian-installer (Ubuntu Precise) "omap netboot partition too small for flash-kernel backup procedure" [Undecided,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1040393
<infinity> cjwatson: I'll verify the OMAP thing, yeah.  The installer will need a rebuild shortly for an emergency kernel SRU.
<infinity> cjwatson: That is, assuming you like dnotify/inotify to function.
<cjwatson> I'm not totally sure d-i cares
<infinity> (I'd have the kernels in -proposed already by now, but, well, see above, re: Pandas)
<cjwatson> tail -f somewhere, maybe
<infinity> cjwatson: No, I meant "assuming our users care about functional systems".
<cjwatson> But sure, no reason not to have it completely up to date
<infinity> cjwatson: You're right that the installer probably doesn't care. :P
<infinity> cjwatson: Anyhow, that'll probably bring us a d-i rebuild next week after kernel and QA finish their dance.
 * cjwatson tries to clean up a little bit of obsolete awfulness on PointReleaseProcess
<cjwatson> I should really go and pack and stuff, though
<cjwatson> Probably best to SMS me if you need anything urgent
<infinity> cjwatson: We should survive a few days without you, I'm sure. :)
<infinity> cjwatson: Go forth and ignore work.
<tseliot> infinity: can you please reject fglrx-installer-experimental-9 from precise-proposed? (I think it's gonna FTBFS and I have a fix from raring)
<infinity> tseliot: Gladly.
<infinity> tseliot: What about fglrx-installer-updates?
<tseliot> infinity: that should build fine
<tseliot> infinity: speaking of which, I'd need the following packages to be approved for LP: #1080588: jockey, nvidia-graphics-drivers-updates, nvidia-graphics-drivers-experimental-310, fglrx-installer-updates
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1080588 in jockey (Ubuntu Precise) "jockey suggests not installable packages on renamed stack" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1080588
<tseliot> infinity: this is something we need for 12.04.2
<infinity> tseliot: Well aware of it, yes.
<tseliot> infinity: ok, thanks
<Laney> psivaa: images r us
<Laney> armhf+omap4 failed though.
<psivaa> Laney: thanks
<Laney> huh, but there's an image for it
<smagoun> slangasek: Hi, I'm here to beg for some help on a bcmwl update that's verification-done in precise-proposed. Is there any chance that can go to precise-updates today? bug 923809
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 923809 in bcmwl (Ubuntu Quantal) "Upgrade bcmwl to version 6.20.55.19 (r300276) or greater" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/923809
<smagoun> I am willing to pay in beer at the next UDS :)
<xnox> smagoun: it doesn't look fully verified to me though.
<xnox> from http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/pending-sru.html
<xnox> but 994255 (not sure if verification-done is for bcmwl or the other package)
<xnox> bug 994255 (not sure if verification-done is for bcmwl or the other package)
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 994255 in broadcom-sta (Ubuntu Precise) "bcmwl-kernel-source 5.100.82.38+bdcom-0ubuntu6.1: bcmwl kernel module failed to build [fatal error: asm/system.h: No such file or directory]" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/994255
<xnox> and bug 1065827 is not verified yet.
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1065827 in bcmwl (Ubuntu Precise) "Kubuntu 12.10 bcmwl install failure" [Undecided,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1065827
<xnox> smagoun: please check and/or verify those two bugs and then bcmwl should be good to go.
<smagoun> xnox: thanks for the pointer...I will see what I can do to get those verified
<smagoun> xnox: on 994255, comment #27 indicates that bcmwl was verified, not the other package. is that helpful?
<slangasek> smagoun: we have a general rule of not publishing SRUs on a Friday; if you can get the verification done this morning though, I can push it and keep an eye on it through the weekend
<smagoun> slangasek: ack, thank you
<smagoun> infinity: Hi, I'm looking at bug 1065827 in order to verify it. It's not clear from the description/comments why this bug affects precise or needs to be verified against precise. You added the precise tasks last week; can you explain why?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1065827 in bcmwl (Ubuntu Precise) "Kubuntu 12.10 bcmwl install failure" [Undecided,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1065827
<infinity> smagoun: Because the package uploaded to precise references that bug?
<infinity> smagoun: Verifying it would be, I suspect, having a system with b43 loaded and installing bcmwl-kernel-source, and seeing if it picks it up and DTRT immediately after install, or requires manual rmmod/modprobe (or a reboot).
<smagoun> infinity: ok, that makes some sense. It seems like this bug report isn't actually intended to represent an SRU for precise, which is confusing. I'll see what I can do about testing w/ b43
<infinity> smagoun: Yeah, I should have made your engineer fill in all the blanks.  I dropped the ball on actually checking all the bugs when I got all excited about the package actually passing review on my Nth go 'round.
<infinity> *cough*
<smagoun> heh
<infinity> Right, I've been up all night and need to have some sort of nap.  If anyone urgently needs me, my phone will be next to my head.  Otherwise, I'll be back this afternoon/evening.
<smagoun> slangasek: Hi, per our earlier conversation we've verified the remaining bug related to bcmwl 6.20.155.1+bdcom-0ubuntu0.0.1 in precise-proposed. Specifically, we tested bug 1065827 in a manner proposed by here by infinity. If you need more data please let me know, I'll try to get it.
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1065827 in bcmwl (Ubuntu Precise) "Kubuntu 12.10 bcmwl install failure" [Undecided,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1065827
<slangasek> smagoun: published
<smagoun> slangasek: thank you! I'll buy you a beer next time I see you
<slangasek> :-)
<slangasek> hmm, actually I'm not sure the publishing took
<slangasek> infinity: sru-release assures me it's copied; is that asynchronous?
<slangasek> cjwatson: ^^ ?
<slangasek> aha, really working now
<slangasek> the previous copy attempt apparently oopsed ;)
<infinity> slangasek: Yeah, sru-release just tells you that it's run a copy which is, as you've noticed, async, and there's a longstanding locking bug where bug-closures-on-copy can cause a copy to just effin' disappear.
<slangasek> sweet
<infinity> slangasek: I'm guessing you sorted out that you can divine which upload broke from the changelog librarian URL referenced in the OOPS and retry, but it's a massive pain (and entirely opaque to non-canonical consumers of the copy API, since they can't read the OOPS).
<slangasek> eh, I'm not sure I can read the oops
<infinity> Oh.  Well, I can.
<infinity> So, that makes it even more opaque.
#ubuntu-release 2013-01-26
<phillw> infinity: bug 1086974 Thanks :D
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1086974 in libguestfs (Ubuntu Quantal) "libguestfs: error: cannot find any suitable libguestfs supermin" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1086974
<tjaalton> who rejected sssd?
<tjaalton> again
<tjaalton> it has a MRE
<infinity> Not I.
<infinity> slangasek: ?
<slangasek> tjaalton: there were two uploads in the queue, I only rejected the one without the MRE bug ref
<tjaalton> wait, this was the old version
<tjaalton> yeah
<tjaalton> this was rejected once before, how did it end up there again?-)
<slangasek> er, beats me
<tjaalton> unless I had uploaded it twice
<infinity> I imagine someone didn't reject it hard enough. :P
<tjaalton> or that
<infinity> (Or at all)
<infinity> It's actually remarkably difficult for mere mortals to move things from rejected back to unapproved, so it probably wasn't rejected in the first place, just discussed.
<tjaalton> I did get a rejection email on dec 28th
<infinity> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/precise/+queue?queue_state=4&queue_text=sssd
<infinity> Or, you uploaded it twice. :P
<tjaalton> bah
<infinity> With different sources, too.  Different .dsc anyway.
<infinity> Anyhow.  Mystery solved.  Back to our regularly scheduled weekend workaholism^whacking^wrest.
<tjaalton> yeah, carry on :)
<tjaalton> actually, the latest change got in there without a changelog entry..
<infinity> Tsk,
<infinity> Is that true of the version in the queue, too?
<tjaalton> and I could add recent cve fixes there too
<infinity> Would you like to quickly replace it?
<tjaalton> yeah
<infinity> UPLOAD HARDER.
<tjaalton> well, just drop it, not like you'll accept it during the weekend anyway :)
<infinity> I might.
<infinity> I won't accept it in the next few hours, though.
<infinity> But my weekend plans are pretty thrilling, and mostly involve SRUs, both my own and others.
<infinity> Maybe punctuated with some gin.
<tjaalton> hendricks, tanqueray or bombay?-)
<infinity> Tanq No. 10.
<infinity> At least, that's what's on the desk right now *flails at his gin*.
<tjaalton> mm
<tjaalton> so I'll prepare a new upload and include the security fixes too
<tjaalton> feel free to reject the current one, quantal too
<infinity> Shiny.  Going to reuse the version number?  If so, I'll reject the current one right now before someone accidentally accepts.
<tjaalton> yeah
<Laney> Can someone promote libxkbcommon to get gtk+3.0 out of depwait? bug #1102678
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1102678 in libxkbcommon (Ubuntu) "[MIR] libxkbcommon" [Undecided,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1102678
<infinity> Laney: Looking.
<infinity> Laney: Done.
<Laney> Danke
<infinity> We really need that whole proposed-aware component-mismatches, like, yesterday.
<infinity> It's the only way I ever notice these pending MIRs. :/
<Laney> Yeah. Wasn't someone working on that?
<infinity> *nod*
#ubuntu-release 2014-01-20
<Laney> just noticed webkit is being rebuilt in the test rebuild
<Laney> bug #1261721
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1261721 in webkit (Ubuntu) "RM: webkit -- ROM; renamed to webkitgtk" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1261721
<doko> Laney, well, it's still in main, isn't it?
<Laney> yes
<doko> looks like #ubuntu-archive isn't very active
<doko> but I don't want to dragged into regular ubuntu-archive removals either
<cjwatson> I didn't even know there was such a channel
<cjwatson> We generally get through removals, just in batch mode
<cjwatson> Wouldn't worry about them being present in the test rebuild
<doko> ok
<Laney> It's pretty chunky (12 hours on beebe) and its presence in the archive has caused some confusion already
<Laney> Not bothered personally :-)
 * xnox genuinely thought this is the ~ubuntu-archive and ~ubuntu-release-team and ~ubuntu-sru channel.
<cjwatson> it is
<psivaa> cjwatson: trusty desktop images stopped appearing since 20140115. assume that's not intentional?
<cjwatson> build failures, haven't investigated yet
<cjwatson> see the logs
<Laney> unity-webapps-service : Depends: webapp-container but it is not installable
<Laney> component-mismatches
<Laney> seb128: ^ want to look? it's from webbrowser-app which is already in main
<ogra_> Laney, there was a package split, the webapps bart was split out into a separate package ... talk to oSoMoN about details
<ogra_> s/bart/part7
<ogra_> bah
<Laney> I don't particularly need details
<ogra_> k
<Laney> but thanks :-)
<ogra_> :)
<Laney> actually, I do want one detail
<seb128> Laney, (back from lunch)
<seb128> Laney, let me have a look
<seb128> Laney, ok, binary promoted
<Laney> merci!
<seb128> de rien ;-)
<doko> Riddell, NBS shows: pxljr
<doko>    	kubuntu-active	universe	amd64 i386 armhf powerpc
<doko> could you have a look?
<cjwatson> pretty sure that's already fixed in -proposed but blocked on one of the new ports
<cjwatson> Yeah, kubuntu-full/arm64 is uninstallable
<stgraber> cjwatson: do you happen to know the bug number of that tmpfs kernel bug?
<cjwatson> stgraber: bug 1270228
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1270228 in linux (Ubuntu) ""Loading partman-xfs failed for unknown reasons. Aborting" error in trusty server installations" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1270228
<stgraber> Riddell: can you let the participating flavors know that this bug ^ may cause random tmpfs related problems including install failures (not necessarily limited to server images)?
<stgraber> Riddell: there should be a fix kernel in the archive by tomorrow, so they may want to plan for a respin then
<Riddell> thanks stgraber
 * apw notes that the kernel bits which are dropping into -proposed contains the fix which cjwatson referred to earlier
#ubuntu-release 2014-01-21
<apw> jibel, looks like autopkgtst broke for linux during setup ?
<apw> jibel, specifically working for amd64
<jibel> apw, again :( I'll increase the copy timeout a bit more, but more than half an hour to copy the build tree becomes ridiculous.
<jibel> maybe we can drop this copy_timeout completely from autopkgtest
<apw> jibel, it is 5GB or so, perhaps we can improve the test some, as it makes no sense to run when uploading the kernel
<apw> jibel, /me asks pitti about it on #ubuntu-devel
<Laney> here comes the alpha freeze
* Laney changed the topic of #ubuntu-release to: Released: Trusty Alpha 1 | Archive: alpha 2 freeze | Trusty Tahr Release Coordination.  Please don't upload things during freezes where you shouldn't, or be prepared to apologise to the release team | we accept payment in cash, check or beer | melior malum quod cognoscis
<Riddell> brr
<Riddell> superm1: ping, no reply on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TrustyTahr/Alpha2
<Riddell> utlemming: likewise ↑
<Laney> I've only been taking action for those flavours marked as 'yes'
<Riddell> zequence: ↑
<Riddell> yes safe to assume they're not in if it's not marked but worth a poke :)
<zequence> Riddell: That's correct :)
<Riddell> zequence: shall I take Howard Chan off as a contact for Studio?
 * Riddell does so
<zequence> Riddell: Thanks. Can't login there atm
<Laney> kicked iso rebuilds
<Laney> self service after these ones appear
<Riddell> thanks
<darkxst> Laney, why are there no alpha 2 targets on the qa tracker?
<Laney> I just made it
<Laney> the new images will go in there
<Laney> assuming I got it right
<didrocks> at-spi2-core is blocked by the alpha2 freeze. it's a revert to yesterday's version as it created crashes with qmlscene in qt5 for touch, can we get it unblocked please?
<didrocks> Riddell: ^
<apw> the kernel we uploaded last night (to fix the random oddness with tmpfs as reported by cjwatson) is ready in -proposed
<Riddell> didrocks: will it need a respin?
<Riddell> apw: oh cool
<cjwatson> We should respin for the kernel in any case; the percpu counter problems make it unreleaseable IMO
<didrocks> Riddell: we are going to respin ubuntu-touch, I don't think it's impacting other flavors as they don't use qt5
<didrocks> (but ubuntu touch isn't in the alpha2 set, so we handle ourself the respin)
<Riddell> didrocks: is ubuntu touch part of the alpha? (does it even get releases?)
<Riddell> ok groovy
<didrocks> ;)
<didrocks> pre-emptive answer ;)
<Laney> feel free to do the unblocks & handle the respin once the kernel is in
<Riddell> how does the kernel get in? dose it just need an unblock on linux?
<xnox> Riddell: as per http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/update_excuses.html#linux yes, linux linux-meta linux-signed debian-installer need unblocking.
<didrocks> Riddell: are you handling the unblokcing of at-spi2-core as well? (was still blocked on latest update_excuses.output generation)
<didrocks> unblocking*
<Riddell> didrocks: yeah can do
<didrocks> thanks!
 * apw would recommend updating the kernel in any images you are releasing, the -4 seems to be a bit of a lemon
<Laney> we'll respin
<Laney> the branch says it is unblocked
<Laney> oops
<Riddell> didrocks: at-spi2 in
<didrocks> Riddell: excellent, thanks!
<Riddell> Laney: new linux in too, will you do the respins?
<Laney> Riddell: you can
<Riddell> lucky me :)
<Laney> tick them on the alpha 2 page on the tracker, click request rebuild at the bottom
<Laney> assuming you checked that rmadison shows everything
<Riddell> Laney: rmadison?
<Laney> rmadison -S -s trusty linux
<cjwatson> more accurate than LP for the purpose of image builds, indeed
<cjwatson> rmadison => "actually visible in published archive"
<Riddell> mm, still on the old image using my cache from archive.ubuntu.com, so I guess I should wait a bit
<cjwatson> Riddell: rmadison is also quicker than waiting for archive.ubuntu.com to update
<cjwatson> (because the rmadison backend works off ftpmaster.internal, which is also what image builds work off, but archive.ubuntu.com is a mirror)
<Riddell> but if i run it on my local computer does that use ftpmaster.internal?
<cjwatson> yes, rmadison talks to a CGI script on snakefruit.c.c
<Laney> it hits a remote web service
<cjwatson> mlankhorst: is glamor-egl-lts-saucy OK to promote to precise-updates?  (no bug)
<mlankhorst> should be
<mlankhorst> tjaalton: ?
<cjwatson> that's what I thought but just wanted to double-check
<tjaalton> I've no objections
<mlankhorst> let me test on precise real quick
<mlankhorst> cjwatson: oh right that was just the shlibdeps override, if you can make the cd's now that's fine
<mlankhorst> yeah did some testing, glamor works
 * cjwatson tries to remember how to check
<mlankhorst> Depends: libc6 (>= 2.14), libgl1-mesa-glx-lts-saucy | libgl1
<mlankhorst> and Xorg starts with my radeon 5570hd glamor, so it's fine
<cjwatson> http://ci.ubuntu.com/smokeng/precise/alternate/ started passing at around the time we pushed glamor-egl to -proposed
<cjwatson> so LGTM
<mlankhorst> ship it
<ogra_> hmm
 * ogra_ scratches head ... 
<ogra_> why does env - behave the same as env -i in a chroot call ? i thought - keeps the environment (and adds to it) while -i wipes it
<ogra_> oops, that was supposed to land in -devel
<mlankhorst>        A mere - implies -i.  If no COMMAND, print the resulting environment.
<ogra_> well, mere means nothing after it, no ?
<cjwatson> I think it means as opposed to -optionname
<ogra_> with something like: chroot "/usr/bin/env - FOO=bar /usr/bin/env"
<cjwatson> the info docs simply list "-" as a synonym for "-i"
<ogra_> i would expect the FOO var to be added
<ogra_> (and printed)
<ogra_> hmm, k
<cjwatson> it is, outside a chroot
<cjwatson> $ env - FOO=bar env | grep FOO
<cjwatson> FOO=bar
<ogra_> yeah
<cjwatson> but the above is an invalid use of chroot
<cjwatson> $ sudo chroot /var/lib/schroot/chroots/sid-i386 "/usr/bin/env - FOO=bar /usr/bin/env" | grep FOO
<cjwatson> chroot: failed to run command ‘/usr/bin/env - FOO=bar /usr/bin/env’: No such file or directory
<cjwatson> bad quoting
<cjwatson> if you remove the quotes it works fine
<ogra_> err, yes
<cjwatson> and you can also lose the unnecessary hardcoded paths
<cjwatson> $ sudo chroot /var/lib/schroot/chroots/sid-i386 env - FOO=bar env | grep FOO
<cjwatson> FOO=bar
<cjwatson> anyway, it'll still behave the same way as -i in terms of not inheriting the environment
<ogra_> right
<ogra_> aha
<ogra_> sudo chroot  env - "$(env)" FOO=bar
<ogra_> that one works
<cjwatson> um
<cjwatson> that looks pretty perilous if any environment variables might contain spaces
<cjwatson> why are you doing this strange thing?
<ogra_> i want to keep a valid PATH etc when setting a bunch of env vars in a script
<cjwatson> I mean, why not just say   env FOO=bar command?
<ogra_> and dont want to have to set it every time the scrit chroots
<ogra_> *script
<cjwatson> but chroot passes through the environment
<ogra_> why does env not show it to me then ?
<cjwatson> $ diff -u <(sudo env | grep -v ^SUDO_COMMAND=) <(sudo chroot /var/lib/schroot/chroots
<cjwatson> $
<cjwatson> er, sorry
<cjwatson> $ diff -u <(sudo env | grep -v ^SUDO_COMMAND=) <(sudo chroot /var/lib/schroot/chroots/sid-i386 env | grep -v ^SUDO_COMMAND=)
<cjwatson> $
<cjwatson> it shows it to me.  you must be doing something wrong ...
<ogra_> using your "sudo chroot /var/lib/schroot/chroots/sid-i386 env - FOO=bar env " from above only returns FOO=bar
<cjwatson> that's because - wipes the environment, as I told you
<cjwatson> this is why I'm hoping you can tell me what you're actually doing, rather than a constructed example
<ogra_> i'm trying to write a wrapper around an armhf live-build on an x86 machine ...
<cjwatson> right, so live-build's Chroot (as opposed to chroot) function explicitly clears the environment
<ogra_> exporting PROJECT, ARCH etc before calling the lb commands
<ogra_> but the testing i do isnt in live build
<cjwatson> but that may not matter here, since if you're just talking about PROJECT/ARCH/etc., those don't need to be passed through Chroot
<cjwatson> why don't you just export the environment and call lb?  you shouldn't need to do anything special for what you just described
<ogra_> i call lb inside an armhf chroot
<cjwatson> doesn't matter
<ogra_> and the env doesnt have the vars if i exported them outside
<cjwatson> show me real code that doesn't work
<cjwatson> without any of this env madnes
<cjwatson> s
<cjwatson> because in general this *does* work
<ogra_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6791775/
<cjwatson> have you tried sudo -E?
<ogra_> uh, heh, no, not yet
<cjwatson> or maybe it's worth simply running this whole script as root
<cjwatson> it doesn't really seem worth having something that runs as a user but runs sudo around basically everything it does
<cjwatson> I'd just ditch the sudos and have a uid check at the top
<ogra_> hmm, well, let me try the -E ... didnt strike me that it could be sudo
<cjwatson> or else have a single uid check that does   exec sudo "$0" "$@"   or similar
<ogra_> if that doesnt work i'll ditch sudo
<cjwatson> sudo -E is configuration-dependent, so it's probably a worse option
<cjwatson> it's possible to have sudo set up such that that won't work
<cjwatson> best just to arrange things so that you don't need to pass the environment through sudo
<ogra_> well, then the self exec via sudo wouldnt work either
<ogra_> (if sudo was set up like that)
<cjwatson> ogra_: I believe it always preserves PATH
<ogra_> k
 * ogra_ waits for the result ... 
<cjwatson> ogra_: and in any case I would expect it to resolve the command using the caller's PATH; nothing to say that that has to be the same PATH as is set in the callee's environment
<ogra_> right, i dont care so much about keeping the actual env, but i want a properly working one *and* my vars that i exported
<cjwatson> right, so just doing the whole thing inside a single <pick your root escalation method> is best
<ogra_> yeah, -E definitely works
<ogra_> thanks !
<cjwatson> ok, I still think -E isn't the right answer though
 * ogra_ will think about the re-exec 
<cjwatson> just a way to confirm that you're on the right track
<ogra_> yep
 * ogra_ drops the exit ... lets see if i end up with a tarball :)
<ogra_> hmm, i should probably have set LB_MIRROR in the environment ...
<ogra_> bah
<ogra_> lb doesnt like its env
<ogra_> W: Failure trying to run: chroot //chroot mount -t proc proc /proc
<ogra_> ...
<ogra_> /usr/sbin/chroot: failed to run command '/usr/bin/env': No such file or directory
<ogra_> to sad, lb clean and lb config did work fine
<ogra_> /tmp/chroot/chroot/debootstrap/debootstrap.log has "/usr/sbin/chroot: failed to run command 'mount': No such file or directory"
<ogra_> which is weird
<cjwatson> I expect the key is figuring out where the "//chroot" comes from
<cjwatson> that's probably /$SOMETHING_UNSET/chroot
<cjwatson> stick set -x everywhere
<ogra_> well, thats inside live-build itself ...
<cjwatson> sure
<ogra_> given that the deboootstrap pahse already worked i can only imagine that live-build misses some config in our default setup
<cjwatson> I think you should pick a different candidate theory than "live-build is broken"
<cjwatson> since it works fine for e.g. building all our imaegs
<cjwatson> *images
<ogra_> i dont say live-build is broken, i say our livecd-rootfs setup is broken when run standalone :)
<cjwatson> I've used it standalone not that long ago
<ogra_> hmm
<cjwatson> and the BuildLiveCD script is not that complex a wrapper
<cjwatson> you could compare it with what you're doing
<ogra_> right
<xnox> cjwatson: is there some uninstallability in Saucy atm? #sdk folks are spotting that click chroot create is failing against saucy http://paste.ubuntu.com/6792074/
<cjwatson> you know as much as I do :)
<xnox> ok =)
<cjwatson> looks fine in chdist ...
<xnox> running finish.sh with set -x to see which command fails.
<Laney> Riddell: AFAICS you can do the respins
<Laney> now
<xnox> (of the click chroot portions) as yeah, normal things look fine.
 * Riddell rebuilds alpha 2 flavours
<Laney> ah we have explicit answers for everything other than cloud
<xnox> cjwatson: adding " gcc g++ cpp cpp-4.8 g++-4.8 gcc-4.8" to the list of packages to install, succeeds. Yet intermediate steps, look like have mismatched version numbers.
<xnox> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6792203/
<xnox> doko: should version numbers match across all of them in http://paste.ubuntu.com/6792203/ ?
<doko> xnox, no, built from different sources
<doko> why the "unmet dependencies"?
<xnox> doko: it's quite strange. In a  saucy-amd64 chroot, with armhf added as foreign arch, apt-get -y --force-yes install build-essential g++-arm-linux-gnueabihf pkg-config-arm-linux-gnueabihf dpkg-cross libc-dev:armhf fails with unmet dependencies.
<xnox> yet succeeds when "gcc g++ cpp cpp-4.8 g++-4.8 gcc-4.8" is added
<xnox> i wonder if gcc-defaults-armhf-cross simply needs a rebuild in saucy.
<xnox> do cloud images also need a respin for new kernel?
<apw> if they have a kernel in then i would
<xnox> smoser: ^ ? i see strange errors when trying to prepare testbeds for adt.
 * xnox ENOCLUE how  / where cloud images are respun
<utlemming> xnox: I can respin
<xnox> utlemming: yes, please! =)
<smoser> k. yeah, please re-spin
 * utlemming respins
<utlemming> xnox: eta is roughly three or four hours
<xnox> utlemming: thank's, i'll look for something else to do in the mean time then.
<utlemming> xnox: which kernel should this image have?
<xnox> 3.13.0-5
<utlemming> xnox: thanks
<jibel> xnox, with 3.13.0-4 in adt VMs, df reports rootfs is full while it is only 15% full and everything fails with ENOSPC
<xnox> jibel: ack. So once cloud images respun, all should be well.
<jibel> finger crossed
<cjwatson> jibel: right, same failure mode as d-i.
<utlemming> xnox, jibel: correct kernel is in the respin. I uploaded the amd64 on Canonistack as utlemming/testing/ubuntu-trusty-amd64-20131213-1390322199 if you want to take a look
<bdmurray> slangasek or somebody else - could you please review whoopsie in saucy -proposed fixing bug 1245524
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1245524 in whoopsie (Ubuntu Saucy) "whoopsie fails to notice/process .upload files on trusty" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1245524
<xnox> utlemming: well, i mostly after generic cloud-image.ubuntu.com which ADT uses.
<xnox> http://cloud-images.ubuntu.com/$RELEASE/$BUILDID ...
<slangasek> bdmurray: why does this include changes to the debugging CFLAGS in ./Makefile? (CFLAGS=-g3)
<slangasek> jodh: why are we waiting for the alpha freeze to be over before pushing out upstart 1.11-0ubuntu2?  It's a critical bug fix, I think we should just land it
<bdmurray> slangasek: hmm, it shouldn't - go ahead and reject it
<slangasek> ok
<jodh> slangasek: yes, shame it was only reviewed today. I only put that comment on the bug as I do not have the power to progress it personally.
<slangasek> jodh: you have the power to ask the release team to let it through :)
<doko> if you respin packages, please unblock libffi, or unblock it anyway. armhf only fix
<slangasek> Laney: ^^ I think upstart 1.11-0ubuntu2 should be let through immediately; what do you think?
<jodh> slangasek: ok, please can someone release it after maybe doing a boot test?
<slangasek> jodh: I'm assuming you've done a boot test already?
<jodh> slangasek: I have done one, yes (not tested on all arches as the fix is so generic).
 * slangasek nods
<Laney> Is it that random reboot fix?
<slangasek> so I don't intend to retread ground you've already covered
<Laney> well, not random, YKWIM
<doko> afk now, please consider libffi, see lp #1270816
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1270816 in python-cffi (Ubuntu Trusty) "python-cffi tests fail on arm-linux-gnueabihf with glibc-2.18" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1270816
<slangasek> Laney: it's the kernel-panic-on-telinit-u fix
<jodh> Laney: yes, if you want to try it :)
<Laney> can't right now
<jodh> Laney: if you are still seeing the problem, either you have an old alsa-utils still, or you have another invalid job. You could try "for i in /etc/init/*; do init-checkconf $i;done" to see which job(s) are invalid.
<Laney> but it's fine to unblock it IMO
<Laney> maybe someone else could verify and then do thatr
<slangasek> Laney: ok.  If we're unblocking upstart, should we also unblock the libffi doko asked for, at the same time?
<bdmurray> slangasek: reuploaded
<Laney> slangasek: fine from an alpha pov - armhf only which we aren't releasing any of
 * slangasek nods
<Laney> jodh: I just get "ERROR: Another instance of this program is already running" a lot
<jodh> Laney: yes, there's a fix for that upstream that will end up in the release I hope to do this/next week.
<jodh> Laney: I think the problem you're seeing is a timing one so if you put a small pause (sleep - shudder) between each call, it should work.
<Laney> jodh: Nah, it always does it
<cjwatson> mlankhorst: another precise-updates question for you: is xserver-xorg-video-nouveau-lts-saucy OK?
<mlankhorst> ~$ grep -i blank /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<mlankhorst> [    21.213] (==) NOUVEAU(0): GLX sync to VBlank enabled.
<mlankhorst> seems to be :)
<cjwatson> OK, releasing
<jodh> Laney: just checked the code - the problem with init-checkconf is that you need the new upstream version that runs a session init to test the files. The version you are running is using upstart running against the session bus (an old test facility). However, that no longer works because the current Session Init also connects to the session bus. Although it drops the connection when re-exec'ed due to a bug (that I've also fixed
<jodh> upstream). So, you *could* make init-checkconf work for you by running 'telinit u' to make the Session Init disconnect from the session bus. Oh the irony...
<Laney> Maybe I'll wait until I reboot tomorrow :P
<jodh> Laney: good plan
<jodh> Laney: but if you're keen, you could just pull the latest version of init-checkconf from here: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~jamesodhunt/upstart/use-session-init-for-init-checkconf/view/head:/scripts/init-checkconf.sh
<Laney> jodh: aha, that works
<Laney> there's a few that it cries about
<Laney> oh no, it's just racy - that's what you said before I guess
<infinity> rtg: Did we want to consider the previous linux-firmware SRU verified and push it out before I review this one, or did you want this one to supersede the current proposed version?
<infinity> rtg: The current one seems as verified as it's going to get, but maybe you intentionally wanted to replace some bits with this upload?
<jodh> Laney: ace :)
<jodh> Laney: so, any invalid jobs?
<jodh> Laney: hmm, no the new version shouldn't be racy :(
<Laney> running on old upstart?
<jodh> Laney: the new version of that script using the existing upstart _should_ be fine, yeah. If not, feel free to raise a bug on init-checkconf.
<Laney> okay, but that'll be a tomorrow job
<rtg> infinity, I don't think there is any file overlap between the 2 versions, is there ?
<rtg> infinity, at any rate, I think the previous version has been sufficiently verified.
<stgraber> if anyone was wondering, I'll take care of Newing cgmanager (I already did a pre-upload NEW review, just checking that everything is still in order in the current one)
#ubuntu-release 2014-01-22
<RAOF> bdmurray: I'm looking at your whoopsie upload, and am confused.
<bdmurray> RAOF: okay
<bdmurray> RAOF: initialize_logging didn't exist and I thought the other things in the upload were "obviously safe patch"es
<bdmurray> RAOF: I can remove everything but the logging change if you'd prefer
<RAOF> I'm happy with all of them being in there, but just documented :)
<bdmurray> when you say documented do you want a bug for every issue or just noted in the changelog?
<RAOF> Noted in the changelog is OK. Does the connection_data.callback() thing want a bug, though?
<bdmurray> I'll remove that bit as its not relevant to fixing the bug at hand
<RAOF> That's not a trivially obvious change, at least to me :). It looks like a call gets made that previously wouldn't be made.
<RAOF> Heh. Cool.
<tumbleweed> looks like some NBS binaries need to be removed for chef to migrate
<jamespage> RAOF, the ceph i386 ftbfs was something transitory - no error in log - rebuilt OK
<jamespage> RAOF, uploaded 2.2 again with the 2.1 entry in the changes file as well
<jpds> Could someone move strongswan out of trusty-proposed for me?
<Laney> Did you see the issues on update_excuses?
<cjwatson> Hm, I guess that's an NBS-in-proposed thing
<cjwatson> Looking
<Laney> The uninstallables are genuine afaics
<cjwatson> Yeah
<cjwatson> No strongswan-plugins-fips-prf
<Laney> s/plugins/plugin/
<Laney> jpds: ↑
<jpds> sigh.
<cjwatson> tumbleweed: chef> yes, you're right.  done
<jpds> Laney / cjwatson: Thanks, fixed it.
<cjwatson> I've dealt with the NBS part of it, anyway
<Laney> ta
<tumbleweed> cjwatson: thanks
<jpds> Just uploaded -0ubuntu2.
<didrocks> ogra_: sil2100: I'm blocking libcolumbus and hud into proposed. Seems that libcolumbus was built and published without any new commit :/ Not sure who checked…
<didrocks> so it would make the tests refailing
 * sil2100 sighs
<didrocks> sil2100: it was usermetrics
<sil2100> So why was it set to ready to release?
<didrocks> see landing plan
<sil2100> Aw shit
<didrocks> not libcolumbus
<sil2100> didrocks: right, I read your ping on #ubuntu-desktop and published that ;p
 * sil2100 sighs and facepalms on himself
<didrocks> sil2100: well, I can't remember everything, especially when having 6 pings at the same time, would have been nice as it's written on the spreadsheet to check
<didrocks> (and the check that things were published :p)
<sil2100> didrocks: shorry ;< Damn, I feel stupid now
<didrocks> sil2100: well, no worry, just republish the right one now
<didrocks> sil2100: no need for a block, both will stay in proposed until alpha2 is done
<didrocks> (it was just in case we missed a merged branch)
<xnox> queuebot Unapproved: partman-crypto (precise-proposed/main) [50ubuntu1 => 50ubuntu2]
<xnox> please review ^ as it's wanted for 12.04.4, security team request bug #1263740
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1263740 in partman-crypto (Ubuntu Precise) "12.04.4 alternate installer encryption should default to aes-xts-plain64" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1263740
<xnox> verified to work with dalies against HWE & stock (.0) kernels
<ogra_> cjwatson, do you know of a way to get more debugging from debootstrap under live-build ? using "lb build --debug" only gets me lb debug output (i still have the "cannot mount /proc" issue even when using BuildLiveCD .. but tracked it down to debootstrap)
<ogra_> debootstrap.log is sadly pretty empty (a few gpg key messages and the final error line)
<cjwatson> not off the top of my head, sorry, you could try hacking /usr/sbin/debootstrap
 * ogra_ starts to wonder if wrapping the whole thing into a qemu-arm-static chroot probably causes this 
<rbasak> Sorry about the puppet component mismatch. I failed to check.
 * rbasak will sort it out.
<jamespage> infinity, what will be the status of the arm64 port for 14.04? will it have full 5 year support?
<ogra_> 5 years is for arm 32bit ... must be 10 years for arm64 indeed
<ogra_> :P
<xnox> jamespage: i have a merge proposal up against launchpad to mark arm64 for a 5 year support. (such that supported: field in packages/arm64 declares that)
<xnox> jamespage: as far I remember that hasn't been merged yet.
<ogra_> hmpf, there seems to be a mirroring issue with cdimage
<xnox> jamespage: oh, and that also add armhf to 5y support ;-)
<ogra_> if i reload http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-touch/daily-preinstalled/ repeatedly, the 20140122.1 dir randomly vanishes and re-appears
<xnox> https://code.launchpad.net/~xnox/launchpad/update-maintenance-check-3/+merge/194778
<cjwatson> ogra_: ask IS
<ogra_> cjwatson, thks, will do (after my daily meeting marathon)
<Riddell> stgraber, highvoltage: how's alpha 2 testing going to edubuntu? do you have a release page?
<xnox> Riddell: i'm about to upload ubiquity with a few fixes..... =)
<Riddell> xnox: oh? will that need respins?  gtk and kde?
<xnox> Riddell: gtk only.... + a few d-i components updates.
<Riddell> knome: will you want a respin for that ubiquity change?
<xnox> bug #1260396 & bug #1260473
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1260396 in gtk+3.0 (Ubuntu Trusty) "Ubiquity window spans width of screen" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1260396
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1260473 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "The slide bar that allow to rezise the partition does not appear" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1260473
<Riddell> knome: can you confirm the release page on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TrustyTahr/Alpha2/ ?
<Riddell> utlemming: no alpha 2 for cloud?
<xnox> Riddell: yeah, most of release pages need text copies from alpha2 notes.
<xnox> Riddell: or updated URLs to flavour websites, if that is used.
<xnox> Riddell: actually, I can't build ubiquity at the moment =) so no ubiquity update just yet.
<utlemming> riddel: yes, there will be
<utlemming> Riddel: the alpha2 is still processing
<xnox> Riddell: to be honest, i'm less worried about respins these days, as we have autopilot tests running on a dozen typical configurations doing a "click through as a user" installations.
<Riddell> xnox: alpha 2 is for flavours which don't have that I think?
<xnox> Riddell: i believe it's running against all gtk flavours.
<xnox> Riddell: https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/search/?q=ubiquity
<xnox> ubuntu, lubuntu, xubuntu, edubuntu, gnome
<xnox> a (decentish) coverage. No kubuntu, as that's a different frontend / toolkit and needs it's own set of "scripts of button pushing" and asserts.
<Laney> I'd just let the flavour guys know and they can pick it up if they want it
<Laney> self service ho
<xnox> Laney: =)
<sil2100> Hi everyone! Could we get an unblock from the freeze for webbrowser-app?
<sil2100> It has a very important fix of a regression for Ubuntu Touch, and we're blocked on promoting a new image without it
<sil2100> Pretty please :)
<xnox> Riddell: Laney: updated ubiquity is uploaded, let release team / flavours judge if they want it in. No strong preference when it lands (e.g. today or on friday)
<xnox> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/2.17.4
 * xnox off to volleyball
<Laney> sil2100: xnox: Done
<Laney> darkxst: highvoltage: stgraber: knome: New ubiquity might be interesting for you
<Laney> if you want to self-service some respins
 * Laney → climbing, see you
<highvoltage> Laney: enjoy, will check a bit later
<seb128> Laney, have fun!
<sil2100> Laney: thank you!
<stgraber> note that the new ubiquity is curently stuck in proposed due to build failures
<stgraber> so respins won't pick it up
<ogra_> cjwatson, in case you are intrested, i found the issue with live-build ... seems i cant run it inside a qemu-arm-static chroot because the build chroot will lack the qemu-arm-static binary in /usr/bin
 * ogra_ finds LB_BOOTSTRAP_QEMU_STATIC
<Laney> stgraber: it already failed in those places ;-)
<Laney> was assuming/hoping people would check it was in release before pressing ze button
<xnox> stgraber: i don't see ubiquity stuck due to build-failures.
<xnox> stgraber: it's just arm64 & ppc64el don't have X capable of changing keyboard layouts yet =)
<xnox> stgraber: which i guess should be fixed sooner rather than later.
<stgraber> xnox: hmm, looks like it got copied over, must have been something else slowing down the copy then as last I looked it was still in -proposed hours after upload
<xnox> stgraber: yeah. not sure why Laney unblocked ubiquity, I thought the consensus across flavours is needed. I guess Laney expressed it as, "each flavour may choose to push the respin button to get new ubiquity" =)
<stgraber> yeah, that's fine
#ubuntu-release 2014-01-23
<darkxst> Hey release team, Ubuntu GNOME images are marked as ready, release notes are crappy but done, Sorry I can't do more, but really that is all Ali's Job, yet he keeps disappearing around release time :(
<darkxst> and I'm out for the night
<highvoltage> o/
<Laney> Riddell: utlemming: 'Ready' status appreciated
<Laney> Riddell: how goes the rest of the prep?
<Riddell> Laney: I'm about to give the ready status on kubuntu
<Laney> neat
<Riddell> Edubuntu and Xubuntu need a release page
<Riddell> ping stgraber, highvoltage, knome ↑
<Riddell> and I guess this needs tidied up https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TrustyTahr/ReleaseNotes
<Riddell> then we should be good?
<Riddell> I should probably have read over this before now https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MilestoneProcess
<Laney> haha
<Laney> skaet_ set up a new checklist last cycle
<Laney> I couldn't find it the other day
<Riddell> skaet_: ping?
<Laney> that one is quite crufty, at least as far as alphas are concerned
<Riddell> mm
<highvoltage> hey Riddell
<Riddell> highvoltage: yo, do you have a release page for alpha 2?
<highvoltage> (sorry got hopelessly distracted today)
<highvoltage> Riddell: not really but we can copy and paste the notes from alpha 1 pretty much
<Laney> I misremembered and that was the beta process
<Laney> I guess as long as everything you need to link to in the mail is freshened up a bit we'll be ok
<highvoltage> yeah doing a manual search and replace now...
<Riddell> highvoltage: will it appear at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TrustyTahr/Alpha2/Edubuntu ?
<utlemming> Laney: Updating that status now
<utlemming> Laney: cloud images are marked as ready
<highvoltage> Riddell: yes
<Laney> utlemming: rocking
<elfy> Riddell: sorry about that - best that I can do at the moment
<Riddell> utlemming: they're not marked as ready on http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/310/builds
<Riddell> (not very important I'll treat them as if they are)
<utlemming> Riddell: just re-marked them as ready...
<Riddell> utlemming: got to follow the protocol :)
<utlemming> Riddell: indeed
<Laney> ok
<Laney> I'll start publishing
<Laney> since everyone is ready now
<Riddell> thanks
<Riddell> highvoltage: did you wipe this page? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TrustyTahr/ReleaseNote
 * Riddell reverts
<highvoltage> Riddell: nope
<highvoltage> (checking wiki history to be sure)
<highvoltage> Riddell: history blames me, not sure what happened, sorry
<Laney> I can never remember if I need to build a source image & how to do it if I do
<utlemming> Riddell: making the cloud images public now
<cjwatson> Laney: cron.source
<cjwatson> I think releasing them is still odd
<Laney> publish-release reminded me
<Laney> looks like there wasn't one for a1
<cjwatson> bit ad-hoc
<Laney> nod
<Laney> s/publish-release/publish-image-set/ etc
<knome> Riddell, ping
<Riddell> hi knome
<knome> i don't have access to a pc where i can post the release announcement, but i will do that when i get home at latest
<knome> i'll also make sure elfy has publishing rights for the betas :)
<knome> do you need anything else?
<Riddell> knome, elfy, highvoltage, stgraber, me, darkxst: please review release announcement http://pad.ubuntu.com/trusty-alpha-2
<knome> bah, i can't access ubuntu SSO
<Laney> titanpad.com!
<stgraber> Riddell: I'm adding Edubuntu :)
<knome> but i'm fine with it if elfy acks :)
<Riddell> knome: http://pastebin.kde.org/
<Riddell> with some formatting squished by the pastebin
<Laney> link fail :P
<Riddell> stgraber: hmm sorry not sure where that disappeared to
<Riddell> knome: http://pastebin.kde.org/pvw8vm3jf
<knome> Riddell, worksforme
<Riddell> wait, two people are adding edubuntu?
<Riddell> oh no you just moved it from bottom to top
<knome> hmm, wait, is there a ; in the url for xubuntu?
<knome> if there is, remove that :)
<Riddell> stgraber: what is GNOME Flashback desktop?  yet another fork?
<highvoltage> stgraber: I added it too but ended up merging my copy with yours
<Laney> old-style gnome
<highvoltage> Riddell: gnome panel session basically
<Riddell> old school rules
<Riddell> Laney: how long do we give the publishing before announcing?
<utlemming> Cloud Images are now public
<Laney> I'm waiting for cron.source to finish
<Laney> & then I'll sync the mirrors
<Laney> then it takes a bit for the torrents to start working
<Riddell> utlemming: could you review the sentence I put in for ubuntu cloud? http://pad.ubuntu.com/trusty-alpha-2
<Laney> hamsters are slow at hashing isos it turns out
<utlemming> Riddel: looks good now
<xnox> stgraber: ^ ubiquity, now uploaded signed =)
<stgraber> xnox: thanks, will review post-meeting
<Riddell> utlemming: who has a ppc63el cloud?
<Riddell> Laney: can I remove the freeze
<Riddell> ?
<Laney> yeah
 * ogra_ feels it getting warmer
<Laney> leave the dynamic freeze-ogra one in though please
 * ogra_ cries
<Riddell> Laney: is it docuented anywhere how you get that freeze file?
<Laney> I wrote a script
<Laney> http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/germinate-output/ubuntu.trusty/rdepends/metacity/metacity
<Laney> no
<Laney> https://code.launchpad.net/~laney/ubuntu-archive-tools/generate-freeze-block
<elfy> knome Riddell - looks fine from our point of view
* Riddell changed the topic of #ubuntu-release to: Almost Released: Trusty Alpha 2 | Archive: open | Trusty Tahr Release Coordination.  Please don't upload things during freezes where you shouldn't, or be prepared to apologise to the release team | we accept payment in cash, check or beer | melior malum quod cognoscis
 * xnox turns off unattended-upgrades
<Laney> Riddell: #ubuntu-devel too
<Laney> cron.source seems to be nearly done
 * Riddell starts the drum roll
<Laney> cjwatson: hmm, source got put in www/full/source/source
<Laney> can I just move it up one?
<cjwatson> yeah, I believe so, that's what I was referring to earlier
<cjwatson> haven't had the tuits to fix it yet
<Laney> oh, sorry, must have missed it
<Laney> what do I do with current and pending?
<cjwatson> what where?
<Laney> laney@nusakan:~$ ls /srv/cdimage.ubuntu.com/www/full/source/ -l
<Laney> total 8
<Laney> drwxr-xr-x 3 cdimage cdimage 4096 Oct 17 10:17 20131017
<Laney> lrwxrwxrwx 2 cdimage cdimage    8 Oct 17 10:17 current -> 20131017
<Laney> lrwxrwxrwx 2 cdimage cdimage    8 Oct 17 10:17 pending -> 20131017
<Laney> drwxr-xr-x 4 cdimage cdimage 4096 Jan 23 16:37 source
<cjwatson> that's the daily build location (well not daily in this case but YKWIM) - you shouldn't need to do anything more with them than you would with any other build
<cjwatson> I assume you want to publish that to a releases directory somewhere
<Laney> I've never had to manually move things around
<cjwatson> oh, I see what you mean, I think
<cjwatson> just update those symlinks by hand
<Laney> nod
<Laney> Riddell: I just synced the mirrors
 * Laney torrents a linux iso for real
<Laney> seems to be working
<Laney> Riddell: Think I'm done
<knome> Riddell, we good to post the release announcement?
<Riddell> knome: onto it
<Riddell> cjwatsonm, slangasek, infinity: can you approve?
<slangasek> Riddell: done
* Riddell changed the topic of #ubuntu-release to: Released: Trusty Alpha 2 | Archive: open | Trusty Tahr Release Coordination.  Please don't upload things during freezes where you shouldn't, or be prepared to apologise to the release team | we accept payment in cash, check or beer | melior malum quod cognoscis
<Laney> good work
<Riddell> I think that's a wrap, thanks for your help Laney, xnox, slangasek, cjwatson, elfy, knome, stgraber, highvoltage
<knome> Riddell, ta, published
<Riddell> and darkxst
<Riddell> oh bah something bad happened with the formatting on that e-mail :(
<highvoltage> thanks Riddell!
#ubuntu-release 2014-01-24
<cjwatson> ... ah, that's why proposed-migration wasn't running, there was an uncommit/recommit in the britney hints branch
 * cjwatson forces
<elfy> Riddell: I think you hate us :p next time can you not put a random ; in our download location on dev-announce :p http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/xubuntu;/releases/trusty/alpha-2/
<Riddell> elfy: I love xubuntu! it wasnae me!
<Laney> FLAVOUR WARS
<xnox> Laney: may the odds be ever in your favour?! =)
<xnox> Can precise ubuntu desktop cds be respun? ubiquity has just published in the -proposed pocket. Was hoping to be able to test those bugs today.
<cjwatson> xnox: yep, will do, I retried the ubiquity/i386 build failure this morning and it seemed to be transient
<cjwatson> running now
<knome> seb128, hey; re: bug 1207493
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1207493 in xubuntu-docs (Ubuntu Precise) "[SRU] Documentation does not match shipped system version (11.10 shipped with 12.04)" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1207493
<knome> seb128, the package seems to miss some files, and some of the files haven't been updated while they should have
<seb128> knome, hey, hum, weird ... I just sponsored what was on the bug
<seb128> knome, can you use #ubuntu-devel? that doesn't seem a release issue
<knome> sure, sorry
<seb128> thanks
<xnox> stgraber: bdmurray: ^ it appears that for ubiquity to use with apt.cache.Cache() as ... python-apt needs to support it =) since we do see unclosed cache issues in ubiquity & want to fix it, i think it's best to take python-apt SRU as well.
<xnox> this is a piggy-bag on top of bug #1051935 also it will enable SRUing fixes for oneconf / gdebi if we decide to sru those at later stage
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1051935 in python-apt (Ubuntu Precise) "Fails with SystemError when too many files are open" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1051935
<bdmurray> xnox: oops, I'll have a look at the python-apt upload today
<xnox> bdmurray: thanks =)
<apw> ^^ those two represent the "new" nexus seven revision, the kernel for same
#ubuntu-release 2014-01-26
<doko> please unblock the ubuntuone-credentials autopkg test, still marked as running. blocks gcc-4.8
<doko> jibel, pitti: ^^^
<cjwatson> [5~1/wg 24
<cjwatson> argh
#ubuntu-release 2015-01-19
<Riddell> anyone able to say why kate/kate4 konsole/konsole4 transition isn't going into release? the packages are moving to kf5 but I've made packages for the old kde4 versions that retain the plugins that various bits use
<Laney> Riddell: Seems like an easy hint would work
<Laney> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9784066/
<Riddell> Laney: oh? what does that mean?
<Laney> It means please consider these packages together
<Riddell> Laney: so I just add "easy kate/4:14.12.0-0ubuntu2 kate4/4:4.14.3-0ubuntu4" to my hints file?
 * Riddell makes it so
<Laney> For example konsole4 Breaks old konsole, so you need to upgrade konsole at the same time or anything that depends on it will become uninstallable
<Laney> so you need to tell britney to update them both in the same transaction
<Laney> Riddell: and one for konsole too, yes
<tseliot> Riddell: hi, can you reject my nvidia-graphics-drivers-346 and nvidia-graphics-drivers-346-updates (in vivid NEW) please? I'd like to upload a new upstream release and to add some fixes
<Riddell> ok
<Riddell> tseliot: ↑
<tseliot> Riddell: thanks a lot
<mlankhorst> could llvm-toolchain-3.5 in trusty NEW get accepted?
<xnox> stuck in debian's new queue for experimental, hence direct upload to ubuntu instead of via debian
<apw> now that the casper changes have hit vivid-release it might be a good idea to respin one of the liveCDs (say amd64) so we can confirm it fixes the booting issues there
<apw> sooner rather than later, given alpha2 freezy is so imminent
<Laney> apw: doing
<apw> Laney, thanks indeed
<Laney> although it might not be so imminent
 * Laney sends a nastygram to the ML :)
<apw> Laney, :)
<apw> Laney, will that rebuild appear here in queuebot verbiage, or ...
<Laney> apw: it's at http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/pending/ already so probably not :P
<apw> Laney, ahhh thanks
<elfy> Laney: elfy sent a 'what's that anyway' askygram :)
<elfy> then washed his hands of it as well :)
<elfy> Laney: ta :)
<Laney> haha
<Laney> I enjoy this split conversation
<elfy> :D
<elfy> I'll try and look at that wiki - I'd guess if nothing else - splitting it into 2 bits (those with access and Ubuntu release) and stuff that the 'rest' can help with would be useful
<Laney> most of it is just not done any more since the milestones were de-officialised
<elfy> lol
<elfy> then I'll look at something for flavour's to use then - anyway I'll have a play somewhere
<apw> Laney, that ISO seems to boot just fine ... so i will call the casper changes a success
<Laney> good work son
<wxl> folks, what's up with alpha2? when will we have images?
<apw> wxl, normally (and nominally) the freezes for the early milestones are the tuesday of the week of that milestone, and the release the thursday of the same week
<wxl> apw: they used to be monday. oh well.
<apw> so i'd expect to see migration blocks drop in tomorrow
 * apw cannot reacall a monday one, so it must have been a while
<elfy> 2 or 3 cycles ago it was
<wxl> which in ubuntu terms is like a million years ago ;)
<Laney> there was a monday time, but it's been tuesday for a few milestones now
<wxl> i'm going to update our wiki to reflect this
<wxl> wait a minute
<wxl> apw: when you say "early milestones" do you mean anything except the release image or do you mean only alphas?
<apw> wxl, my memory is the betas having a week, freezing on a thursday and releasing the next one
<wxl> apw: is there anywhere i can find a definitive answer?
<apw> the release team by definition (i suspect)
<wxl> heheheh
<wxl> i'll send an email
<Laney> last cycle they were all the tuesday before, except release
<elfy> yep - possibly the previous too
<wxl> sent, thanks apw Laney elfy
<elfy> I'd not thank me - I'm so forgetful I'd forget to
<wxl> hehehe
<wxl> yeah well i'm also trying to consider that as well
<wxl> so maybe i should say you're welcome, elfy ? :)
<elfy> :)
<elfy> wxl: did you see the recent mails to the -release list ?
<wxl> elfy: i saw the ones about participating in alpha2
<elfy> I think generally *they* want the likes of you and I to step up and help out with some of this
<wxl> well i'm happy to help but i can't decide schedules
<wxl> if i can get the info, i'll help disseminate it
<elfy> this thing https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-release/2014-December/003166.html
<wxl> oh yeah
<wxl> not so recent :)
<elfy> heh - I meant the within the last hour or so recent from Laney and me :)
<wxl> hahahah
<wxl> they say they need alpha2, beta1 help and yet there's not even a column yet :)
<wxl> there's a certain irony to it
<elfy> wxl: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/VividVervet/ReleaseTaskSignup - 2 empty spots - for a2 and b1 :)
 * wxl removes his blinders
<wxl> oh now i see it!
<wxl> in any case i'm kind of stretched thing on that
<wxl> i think i'll forward the message to the team and see if someone wants to pick up on it
<wxl> our release team is rather small
#ubuntu-release 2015-01-20
<mlankhorst> can someone accept llvm-toolchain-3.5, and all the lts-utopic packages still in the queue?
<teward> can someone on the archive admins / release managers / package-removal-request-processors list provide an answer here: http://askubuntu.com/questions/575775/is-it-possible-to-retire-packages-that-dont-stand-up-to-modern-usability-standa
<teward> hate to ask but it's regarding a package removal thing, and the people who would best be able to answer are here...
<cjwatson> You seem to have covered it adequately
<cjwatson> We won't remove packages from old releases unless compelled to for legal reasons
<cjwatson> Doing so is intrusive and potentially risky
<teward> cjwatson: i don't feel qualified to provide it as an answer - at least not a comprehensive one
<teward> hence asking for someone who knows far more than I to do that
<rbasak> I'll answer.
<teward> rbasak: thank you kindly :)
<teward> as well it looks like the asker is confusing packages xD
<Laney> still no volunteer for checklist tracking
<Laney> carry out threat to cancel milestone, do without release announcement/chasing of flavours, ...?
<wxl> no images yet?
<Laney> Nobody has volunteered to assist so as it stands this alpha isn't happening
 * wxl facepalms
<Laney> If you want to test something just use your latest dailies
<wxl> i don't have access to help
<Laney> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/daily-live/
<wxl> if you want help pushing papers, i can do that, but it's irrelevant without that
<Laney> Herding the flavours and sending a release announcement
<wxl> that part is easy
<wxl> what about the other half of the equation?
 * Laney <-
<wxl> so let's go for it then
<Laney> great, please edit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/VividVervet/ReleaseTaskSignup and put your name in the empty cell
<elfy> wxl: just so you know - we're not taking part in alpha
<wxl> elfy: that's fine
<wxl> seems to me the question as to who's in has already been answered on the mailing list
<Laney> afaik http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/series/47/manifest is right
<Laney> so I'll turn off auto builds for them and do a manual one in a minute
<wxl> Laney: that wiki needs a checklist
<elfy> wxl: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-release/2014-December/003166.html
<Laney> elfy started working on one (thanks) http://pad.ubuntu.com/CommunityMilestoneProcess
<elfy> and that ^^
<wxl> it needs to be linked
<Laney> go ahead
<elfy> I'd not link a pad ...
<wxl> i wouldn't either
<wxl> i'll just make the page
<elfy> and the pad's got more questions than answers
<wxl> well i'm just going to steamroll over it
<elfy> I'll be interested to see what happens with this
<wxl> if people want to change it they can edit the wiki
<Laney> Fine
<wxl> i'll ask for forgiveness later
<Laney> I'm happy for you guys to decide what to do mainly
<Laney> I'd like to be done by 1800UTC on Thursday though, if possible. :)
<wxl> we need to make a schedule for this as i suggested on the mailing list
<elfy> the biggest issue I can see happening is what the 'one' community person does when the other community people are never around
<wxl> *I* would like to see images ready no later than first thing monday
<wxl> is that too much to ask?
<wxl> elfy: that's ALWAYS a problem, it seems
<elfy> yea - but the 'release team' are more than one person - at least there's 'some' timezone cover
<elfy> anyway - not terribly worried atm :)
<wxl> Laney: since you have access, monday images too much to ask?
<wxl> elfy: well it seems that the current situation is that for images that ubuntu does not participate in, there IS no release team
<Laney> Well, we decided that the archive freezes can't go in before Tuesday
<wxl> Laney: so first thing tuesday?
<wxl> Laney: name a time
<Laney> No reason you can't do some testing on the previous daily though
<wxl> yeah well that's reasonable but i like to be scientific about it
<wxl> everyone testing the SAME image
<Laney> Don't know, after lunch? It'll depend who the release engineer working with you is - we're based both sides of the Atlantic
<wxl> Laney: considering the latest time zone, what's the worst it could be?
<wxl> i mean your 1800utc thursday time doesn't take that into consideration
<Laney> that's my own preference. :)
<wxl> it's first thing in the morning here and yet it's about 1800 utc
<wxl> 1800 utc does NOT work for me
<wxl> something more like 2200 does
<Laney> I can sync out before you send the announcement
<Laney> freeze block is in place, images are building now
<wxl> what is the latest we can make the thursday time?
<wxl> is the third column coming from the release team or what?
<Laney> I don't know, maybe stgraber or someone else could help with publishing if they aren't ready by then
<wxl> ok what is the earliest it can be tuesday?
<Laney> this step is someone running the commands to put the images in their final place, create torrents and so on
<wxl> (and still work for everyone)
<Laney> I think you have to work with the person nominated
<wxl> that doesn't work
<wxl> we need guidelines
<stgraber> Laney: next week?
<wxl> you can make exceptions for guidelines
<wxl> but making it just "whatever" allows people to stretch it out
<wxl> leaving us with no time to test at all
<wxl> it's bad enough that it's been moved to tuesday
<Laney> stgraber: this week, I think wxl is saying that he might not be ready by 1800UTC but we'll see
<wxl> that's not what i'm saying
<wxl> i'm saying we need guidelines for people to try to aim for
<stgraber> Laney: ah, ok, yeah, I'll be around on Thursday late afternoon/evening
<Laney> ty
<wxl> i mean essentially you're asking people who are NOT part of the release team to do something they have no experience with doing
<stgraber> wxl: so it's actually "policy" never to have a time for final publication. That's to ensure that nobody jumps the guns and starts pushing news articles talking about the new milestone when we still have an OMG-critical bug we're fixing and planning on replacing all the images (and that case happened quite a few times).
<wxl> they NEED guidelines if they are to succeed
<wxl> stgraber: right, but guidelines give people a clue as to generally what timeframe to follow
<wxl> i'm not asking for a time for final publication, but a general idea that people can use for their own planning
<wxl> i mean people do have lives outside of ubuntu
<stgraber> wxl: timeframe is "on thursday" which we typically consider to be Thursday in the UK so latest would be 23:59 over there
<wxl> stgraber: 2359 utc?
<apw> stgraber, "UTC" rather than UK surely
<stgraber> apw: traditionally for release times, UK has been more important than UTC :)
<wxl> ok, and so earliest that the time would be to have images is 0001 utc tuesday?
<apw> stgraber, who us, uk centric never :)
<stgraber> apw: :)
<stgraber> wxl: so I think we could document that the tracker and cron should be updated by EOD Monday, which then indeed means that 0001 UK Tuesday should be fine for flavors to kick their rebuilds from the tracker and get their first images
<wxl> stgraber: i think that would be ideal
<Laney> and the freeze?
<stgraber> we ought to freeze at the same time as we turn off cron
<stgraber> the scope of the freeze is something we need to discuss though as slangasek's been complaining about this a few times :)
<Laney> Right, and I think that freezing Monday was a bit contentious last cycle
 * Laney coughs
<stgraber> but if we say that the milestone candidates can start building on Tuesday, then the freeze must be in place before then, so EOD Monday makes sense to me
<Laney> if it's EOD for me then there's still half of the US day left
<Laney> Not that I'm super bothered by the freeze :P
<stgraber> Laney: yeah, we should aim at midnight UK time depending on who's around. So if you are on point and you can't delegate that to say, me, then it's whenever you're about to leave.
 * Laney nod
<wxl> what is the qa contact supposed to do exactly?
<Laney> I usually kick the first set of rebuilds when setting up the milestone too
<Laney> figure everyone's going to want the current state of the archive
<stgraber> but really, that seems like we're trying to overdocument here. The main issue we had in the past was that we'd forget about the milestone altogether, only notice on Tuesday and then start nagging the flavor leads. So just making sure that whoever tracks the checklist sends an e-mail a week ahead of time should make a massive difference.
<Laney> QA contact> this kind of thing https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing/ISO/Walkthrough
<stgraber> QA contact is mostly relevant for Ubuntu milestones where we have someone who's full time looking at the tracker, bugs and figuring out what affects which image and communicates priorities to the release team.
<stgraber> for opt-in milestones, that's done internally by the flavours typically
<wxl> seems like that should ALWAYS be flavour contacts
<stgraber> for non-Ubuntu, probably, for Ubuntu, we have a bunch of flavours and a separate team doing the QA review
<wxl> to be expected of course
<wxl> wait
<wxl> what
<wxl> is Kubuntu a flavour or is it non-Ubuntu?
<wxl> which ones are which? :)
<elfy> wxl:  the official flavours are all on that pad
<wxl> um
<wxl> right
<wxl> so what's non-Ubuntu?
<stgraber> I guess I meant Canonical-backed flavours more than Ubuntu flavours
<stgraber> anyway, I meant Ubuntu, Ubuntu Server, Ubuntu Core, Ubuntu Cloud, ...
<wxl> okok
<wxl> that makes sense now
<stgraber> which are all technically flavours, with separate contacts, ... but share a single QA team
<wxl> you really mean *U*buntu not *buntu ;)
<wxl> i hate moinmoin.
<Laney> I'm off, see you later
<wxl> thanks for the help Laney
<wxl> i know i sound ungrateful but i appreciate it :)
<Laney> np, we've been trying to get flavour people more involved with the milestone processes, glad it's starting to happen now
<Laney> see you
<wxl> done https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommunityMilestoneProcess
<wxl> spread the word
<wxl> it's linked to the releasetask signup
<wxl> thanks elfy
<elfy> wxl: thanks for doing the first iteration of the wiki
<wxl> np elfy
<wxl> i'm all for getting stuff DONE :)
<elfy> yea - generally I am too - but this particular thing isn't affecting me just yet :D
<wxl> :)
<wxl> stgraber: is edubuntu NOT participating?
<stgraber> wxl: correct, Edubuntu is LTS only, so our next milestone is 16.04 alpha-1
<elfy> wxl: I think that the only way to do this is if people actually bother to post to the mailing list
<elfy> if they don't then *shrug*
<wxl> elfy: yep
<wxl> tough love is what it's got to be
<wxl> they'll wake up
<elfy> yea
<wxl> as a checklist dude, am i responsible for creating the release notes???
<elfy> seems so
<wxl> elfy: i don't necessarily see that in Laney's list :)
<elfy> what I was thinking of was grabbing utopic's - making a basic default one and linking that from the new wiki page
<elfy> from Laney's mail "  - Collect any release notes from flavours that want to provide them"
<wxl> see i interpret that differently
<elfy> and I would guess that release notes are part of "  - Prepare and send release announcement"
<wxl> that's one way to interpret it
<wxl> but to pedantic ;)
<elfy> well - currently my way of looking at this is "I'll do for the Beta, what wxl does for the Alpha"
<wxl> i like that :)
<elfy> not sure what Riddell did for the first Alpha tbh
<wxl> cuz i'm ready to spearhead this and standardize it so others can follow but i'm not sure i can commit to doing it as a full time job XD
<wxl> i *CAN* find people to help
<elfy> well - me neither, but I guess that there are other flavours who should provide volunteers too
<elfy> this time kubuntu/lubuntu and xubuntu have (or will have) done it
<elfy> it's only ever going to be 3 milestones as Ubuntu do Final too
<wxl> yep
<apw> wxl, did we not have release notes in Alpha-1 ?
<wxl> that's what i'm trying to find out apw  :)
<wxl> um
<wxl> i see no release
<wxl> announcement
<wxl> wtf
<wxl> Riddell: did you make a release announcement somewhere?
<apw> wxl, no, they ought to be wiki.ubuntu.com/VividVervet/ReleaseNotes as far as i know, and i don't see them
<wxl> ah https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel-announce/2014-December/001119.html
<apw> seems to only have per-flavour release notes, perhaps that makes sense
<wxl> mayhap
<wxl> elfy: since you're not doing anything this week, want a job? XD
<wxl> oic
<wxl> we don't have "main" release notes for milestones
<wxl> just final
<wxl> makes sense
<elfy> that was my understanding
<elfy> doesn't mean there can't be anything though
<wxl> yeah well
<wxl> we can add that as a later improvement shoudl we want :)
<elfy> we tend to do our own anyway - only really use the main final release one - that at least has common bugs
<utlemming> wxl: there seems to be a question as to whether Cloud Images will be participating in Alpha2. Since we participated in A1, I thought it was assumed we'd have A2 images.
<utlemming> wxl: so to confirm, Cloud Images will be participating.
<wxl> utlemming: never assume.
<wxl> utlemming: if you read the list, you know there was a question about who was participating
<wxl> utlemming: a lack of contact implies an unwillingness to participate
<utlemming> wxk: From Ian Lane, "I'm assuming all flavours that participated in A1 want to be in for A2"
<wxl> harumph
<wxl> i see you are correct
<wxl> i don't think the assumption was actually put into action unfortunately :)
<wxl> Laney or stgraber, can you do what needs to be done to add Ubuntu Cloud to the images?
<utlemming> wxl: give me a loop hole and I'll exploit it :)
<wxl> utlemming: as someone who is often pedantic, i understand :)
<utlemming> wxl: that and I haven't had a chance to unbury myself from boxes and email. I moved house and was away from my computer for several days
<stgraber> utlemming: ec2 enabled for the milestone, your script should work fine now
<utlemming> stgraber: thank you kindly
<wxl> thx stgraber
<utlemming> stgraber: we'll need to chat about having our own instance of the tracker I think. GCE, Azure, and AWS are now the regulars. And once Snappy comes on board....well, you get the idea.
<stgraber> utlemming: yeah. I'm assuming you'll be in CPT?
<utlemming> stgraber: yup, I'm throwing that on the schedule for discussion
<stgraber> utlemming: ok, cool, let's talk about it over there then
<wxl> ok now the alpha1, 2 pages have a release announcement link we can copy over and use
<elfy> so I'm confused a bit now - do I take it that the flavours that the community need to corral include things like Cloud?
<elfy> I thought they were Canonical
<wxl> they are
<elfy> mmm
<wxl> i guess we do, at least when ubuntu proper is not involved.
<wxl> i think.
<elfy> hodge podge
<wxl> TOTALLY
<wxl> but that's apparently the "policy:" no clear plans at all :)
<elfy> and server too?
<wxl> i can only guess
<wxl> i think we should assume that they got themselves under control
<elfy> I'd hope so
<elfy> :)
<rbasak> jamespage, utlemming: ^^
<wxl> i'm not going to chase after them unless i'm told to :)
<elfy> I'm not going to chase after anyone too much
<utlemming> wxl: I can't edit the webpage to add CI -- because its immutable. And I my emails are moderated to the email list.
<wxl> utlemming: it's only immutable if you're not logged in :)
<utlemming> wxl: sigh, now it decides to work
<elfy> heh
 * wxl coughs *PEB*KAC*
<stgraber> utlemming: just let your e-mail through. I guess you're sending e-mails from a different e-mail than the one you're subscribed with
<utlemming> stgraber: hrm, I thought my @canonical.com was there. Oh well. I thought I should use that @c.c since the Cloud Images Alpha2 are Canonical deliverables.
<darkxst> hi can someone approve ubuntu-gnome-meta (its needed for adwaita-icon-theme split that was uploaded yesterday)
<infinity> darkxst: Unblocking.
#ubuntu-release 2015-01-21
<darkxst> infinity, thanks
<Riddell> wxl: yep https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel-announce/2014-December/001119.html
<LocutusOfBorg1> can anybody please process virtualbox/trusty queue?
<LocutusOfBorg1> also virtualbox/precise-proposed
<LocutusOfBorg1> I ask because today virtualbox got 6 CVEs I would like to fix soon
<sil2100> Hello! I'm looking for an archive admin that could review addition of a new binary package to one of the CI Train-released projects
<seb128> sil2100, hey, is it in the queue?
<sil2100> seb128: no no, it's waiting in CI Train for someone to give a +1, since if I publish then it auto-moves to -proposed: https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-landing-008-2-publish/lastSuccessfulBuild/artifact/packaging_changes_qtcreator-plugin-ubuntu_3.1.1+15.04.20150119-0ubuntu1.diff
<seb128> sil2100, looks fine to me, not an issue for NEW but maybe it should recommends qmake since the file it installs are made for that?
<sil2100> seb128: let me recommend that to the upstream developers, thanks :)
* Laney changed the topic of #ubuntu-release to: Released: Trusty 14.04.1, Utopic 14.10, Vivid Alpha 1 | Archive: open (alpha 2 freeze) | Vivid Release Coordination. Please don't upload things during freezes where you shouldn't, or be prepared to apologise to the release team | We accept payment in cash, check or beer | melior malum quod cognoscis
<stgraber> ^ trivial fix for precise which will be required to run privileged containers with LXC 1.1
#ubuntu-release 2015-01-22
<wxl> 2 down, 2 to go
<wxl> Riddell: you going to call Kubuntu ready anyways?
<wxl> darkxst: what's the on GNOME? :(
<darkxst> wxl, ready
<wxl> thx darkxst
<tseliot> any admins around?
<wxl> tseliot: whatcha need?
<tseliot> wxl: can you reject nvidia-graphics-drivers-346 and nvidia-graphics-drivers-346-updates from vivid NEW, please?
<wxl> tseliot: sorry to say THAT is beyond my capacity
<tseliot> np
<Laney> wxl: looking good!
<Riddell> tseliot: looking
<Riddell> tseliot: all gone!
<tseliot> Riddell: thanks!
<Laney> Riddell: get those images signed off, slacker ;-)
<Riddell> ooh we're the only flavour slacking
<Riddell> Laney: marked as ready!
<Laney> nice
<Laney> thanks!
<Laney> wxl: I'll start publishing soon, since all of the images I need are ready (still waiting for cloud images but they are done by a separate system which the cloud guys themselves drive)
<sergiusens> can someone please trigger me a rebuild for https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nuntium/1.4-0ubuntu1/+build/6738207
<sergiusens> ?
<Laney> OK (FYI any developer who can upload the package can do that)
<sergiusens> Laney: thanks, I'll upload a rebuild next time, I just didn't want to rebuild for the other arches
<cjwatson> sergiusens: No, please don't upload a rebuild if you just need to retry
<cjwatson> sergiusens: Laney meant that anybody who Launchpad thinks is entitled to upload the package has a retry button available to them for failures
<cjwatson> sergiusens: Not that you should reupload
<sergiusens> cjwatson: oh, sorry I didn't get that right
<sergiusens> is there a way to tell it to use a different builder?
<cjwatson> But if you're uploading via CI Train then that doesn't hold ...
<cjwatson> Not really.  What is your theory?
<Laney> Indeed, I was referring to your asking in #ubuntu-release instead of (for example) #ubuntu-devel.
<sergiusens> cjwatson: not using ci train
<cjwatson> The builders should be essentially identical
<cjwatson> We can do tricks like putting all the other builders on manual to force a build onto a nominated builder, but I'd like to hear why
<cjwatson> sergiusens: ah, right, you had a sponsor (who can retry)
<sergiusens> cjwatson: I keep having this problem with gcc-go and power64; according to infinity it may be that gcc-go is saying it supports more (or less) than it really does and that the builders aren't all the same
<cjwatson> sergiusens: Which builders are theorised to work differently?
<cjwatson> denneed{03,04} have been down for a while, and I'd be surprised if fisher* weren't all the same ...
<infinity> sergiusens: All ppc64el builders are identical.
<infinity> sergiusens: When we had that discussion ages ago, it would have been about powerpc (the 32-bit arch), not ppc64el.
<sergiusens> cjwatson: well I can't figure out why this arch any part that builds everywhere and built fine in the previous upload (oh and just saw it was fisher04) with no code changes there fails now
<cjwatson> I don't know.  Perhaps gccgo changed in some relevant way?
<cjwatson> Try diffing the build logs
<sergiusens> cjwatson: do we get access to porter boxes for ppc64?
<cjwatson> porter-ppc64el
<cjwatson> https://wiki.canonical.com/InformationInfrastructure/ISO/BuildInfrastructure/PorterBoxes
<sergiusens> thanks
<infinity> There is a shiny new gcc-4.9 in -proposed, which may have a bunch of new ppc64 go patches.
<sergiusens> oh goodie
<mdeslaur> can someone please release mysql-5.5 in vivid, it's a security update
<Laney> the freeze is going to be lifted shortly
<Laney> Odd_Bloke: are you publishing the cloud images this time?
<mdeslaur> Laney: ah, thanks
<utlemming> Laney: nope, me this time
<Laney> utlemming: ok, how are they looking? would like to unfreeze soonish if poss
<utlemming> Laney: good to go, but the tracker for some reason isn't letting me push the bits.
<Laney> hmm, they're on the manifest
<Laney> we might need stgraber to help
<Laney> back in a bit, lunch
<infinity> utlemming: What bits are you having troubles pushing?
<infinity> utlemming: And, perhaps more interestingly, does it matter?  Does your publishing machinery talk to the tracker?
<infinity> Laney: If everyone's ready and utlemming claims he's set, except for tracker issues, you should probably lift the freeze.  Doesn't sound like anyone needs to rebuild anything.
<Riddell> wxl: when do you expect to announce the release?
 * cjwatson hits /~ubuntu-release/+leave
<infinity> cjwatson: *sniff*
<utlemming> infinity: my bits simply report stuff to the tracker
<utlemming> infinity: but, no it doesn't matter
<utlemming> infinity: afaic, all it good
<infinity> utlemming: Check.
<infinity> Laney: ^
<Laney> infinity: Ya. I know.
* Laney changed the topic of #ubuntu-release to: Released: Trusty 14.04.1, Utopic 14.10, Vivid Alpha 1 | Archive: open | Vivid Release Coordination. Please don't upload things during freezes where you shouldn't, or be prepared to apologise to the release team | We accept payment in cash, check or beer | melior malum quod cognoscis
<wxl> miss you cjwatson :) (please fix sourceforge urls in launchpad) :)
<wxl> Riddell: just woke up
<wxl> Laney: what's the word?
<Riddell> morning wxl
<wxl> Laney: everything's ready
<wxl> Laney: reading backlog i'm thinking we should publish some information on how to check on cloud's readiness.
<Laney> wxl: They'd usually be in the tracker, apart from whatever problem there is this time
<Laney> as for *publishing*, check with the person doing the release if the URL doesn't exist
<Laney> and yes, everything should be ready
<Laney> you might want to verify one of the torrents to see if they're hashed/seeding
<wxl> so i'm good for the release announcement?
<wxl> Laney: is it weird that cdimage lists Ubuntu GNOME as the daily build? url is right http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-gnome/releases/vivid/alpha-2/
<Laney> I fixed that (and the frontend that served me had the change), might take a few minutes for it to sync out completely.
<sil2100> Hello! I'm looking for an archive admin that could remove myspell-hr from ubuntu-rtm -proposed o/
<wxl> well actually there may be a different url according to the release notes http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-gnome/releases/15.04/alpha-2/
<Laney> that's a symlink
<wxl> ah ok
<wxl> then i won't sweat it
<wxl> ok release announcement coming soon then :)
<amjjawad> Laney, thanks for that ;)
<wxl> and sent
<amjjawad> http://ubuntugnome.org/vivid-ververt-alpha-2-has-arrived/
<amjjawad> Too slow wxl ;)
<Laney> thank wxl
<wxl> thank you all
 * wxl passes the checklist person torch to elfy 
<wxl> oh didn't realize ubuntu-devel-announce was moderated
<wxl> oh well hope that goes through soon enough
<wxl> omg i made the subject still have alpha 1 in it
<wxl> and there's a grammatical error in the first line
 * wxl sighs
<wxl> oh well, it's an alpha. you should expect some bugs.
<Laney> that's a good thing about moderation
<Laney> the link you got back lets you cancel the mail, so you can send it again
<wxl> oh
<wxl> still went to release
<wxl> oh well
<wxl> it's wiki hell time now too :/
<wxl> there better
<wxl> ok i'm going on with life
<wxl> thanks all
<Laney> thanks for helping
<Laney> see you next cycle :P
<Laney> cron back on
 * cjwatson moderates u-d-a
<cjwatson> sil2100: can you give me a reason message?
<infinity> cjwatson: Beat me to it by a hair.
<amjjawad> thanks everyone for everything :)
<amjjawad> Cya next cycle ;)
<sil2100> cjwatson: o/ "Existing version in the release pocket has a higher version number" would be enough I suppose
<sil2100> cjwatson: since the lower upload is just CI Train not checking the destination during publishing after Robert's publisher changes...
<sil2100> In the past it was actually checking if it makes sense to publish, but now it just does it
<sil2100> (will have to fix that once we have the power to redeploy citrain code)
<cjwatson> sil2100: done
* infinity changed the topic of #ubuntu-release to: Released: Trusty 14.04.1, Utopic 14.10, Vivid Alpha 2 | Archive: open | Vivid Release Coordination. Please don't upload things during freezes where you shouldn't, or be prepared to apologise to the release team | We accept payment in cash, check or beer | melior malum quod cognoscis
<sil2100> cjwatson: thank you!
<pitti> wxl: congrats to alpha-2! how was your first-time release mgr experience?
<Laney> the flavours were too well behaved
<amjjawad> Laney, I had this note from darkxst "seems automated image tests havent run since early december, not sure if they are just broken or someone disabled
<amjjawad> them"
<stgraber> utlemming: good mroning
<amjjawad> any idea Laney ?
<Laney> amjjawad: no, which tests?
<amjjawad> the automated image tests Laney
<Laney> got a link?
<amjjawad> not really
<Laney> I'll ask him tomorrow
<amjjawad> that was an email from darkxst and I was about to send an email to the list but couldn't due to real life stuff
<amjjawad> no worries, thanks a lot anyway Laney :)
<ochosi> woot, alpha 1 released: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-release/2015-January/003194.html
<ochosi> :]
<amjjawad> ochosi, you mean A2 ;)
<mlankhorst> huzzah
<ochosi> amjjawad: yeah, but read the subject of the email
<amjjawad> I did ochosi
<Laney> the one on devel-announce is right
<amjjawad> it was a mistake and it happens :)
<ochosi> and yeah, obviously i was just kidding :)
<amjjawad> ochosi, sure, I got it ;)
<wxl> pitti: i've been release manager for lubuntu for a whlie now, but this is the first time helping with community milestones
<wxl> ochosi: jeez, you're so mean. :(
<wxl> :)
<ochosi> heh ;)
<elfy> no - he really is mean wxl :D
<ochosi> sorry, it was just too easy
<wxl> hahahah
<elfy> I'm saying nothing till after b1 :)
<wxl> hahahah
<wxl> Laney: i note that cron is set to build dailes for kubuntu and gnome right before we released. might want to manually trigger those for rebuild
<Laney> wxl: if they want to, the flavour leads have access to do that
<wxl> Riddell: darkxst amjjawad manually trigger your dailies
<stgraber> can an AA pretty please binNEW LXC (adding lua-lxc for all arches)? thanks
<wxl> um
<wxl> so our daily rebuilt and supposedly removed old images but the tracker doesn't show http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/cd-build-logs/lubuntu/vivid/daily-20150122.log
<infinity> stgraber: Done.
<cjwatson> wxl: It shows on http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/326/builds
<stgraber> infinity: yay, thanks!
<wxl> cjwatson: nevermind. too impatient. didn't when i looked :)
<sil2100> Hey! Could someone be so kind and copy-over golang-go-flags-dev from ubuntu to ubuntu-rtm? ;)
<sil2100> ^ nevermind that, slangasek already agreed to help
<slangasek> sil2100: I think it's done
<sil2100> slangasek: thank you!
<darkxst> Laney, wxl, manual rebuilds of dailies has never worked the few times I tried
<darkxst> (and seems our images built today anyway)
<wxl> darkxst: always worked fine for me! i doubt that's the answer you want. do you need me to do it?
<darkxst> wxl, no, they seem to have built anyway somehow
<wxl> darkxst: the thing you have to remember is it takes time :)
<darkxst> wxl, when I have tried in the past they start but then get stuck
<wxl> darkxst: that's when i would suggest bugging someone about it. i've seen issues like that in the past and cjwatson was always able to fix it. unfortunately, he's no longer part of the release team. he has imparted some small amount of his knowledge to me and i'm pretty sure i can help point you in the right direction if need be.
<darkxst> wxl, its ok I guess, its pretty rare we need to rebuild dailies, so not much of hassle to bug someone here to bump them through
<wxl> darkxst: certainly something to pay attention to when a release is out
<darkxst> wxl, I would normally only force rebuild when they are broken, not a huge problem if it takes 1 extra day to rebuild after release!
<stgraber> taking system-image importer offline for an index rebuild (some more version_detail fix)
<stgraber> done and back online
<cjwatson> darkxst: I'm not sure I ever recall you reporting this before, or if you did it was due to some specific problem that I fixed and not a fundamental failure to support this; best thing would be if you report it when it happens, but hard to say retrospectively
<cjwatson> darkxst: "start but then get stuck" would be weird, but perhaps iso.qa reported that the rebuild was in progress and there was a lock held, that's at least somewhat likely
<darkxst> cjwatson, yes something like that, I just know its required manual intervention, the few times I have tried
#ubuntu-release 2015-01-23
<seelaman> Laney, infinity: is there something we can archive on nusakan? Going on a suggestion by Colin, we have 78G of breathing room atm
<barryprice> Laney, infinity: as seelaman asked earlier, anything we can archive on nusakan? Down to 49G free
<barryprice> apologies if there was a reply and I missed it
<Laney> barryprice: I freed up a bit
<barryprice> Laney: ah great, thanks
<Laney> there's an 'old-images' directory that we might be able to delete if it's obsolete - infinity?
<xnox> please reject Unapproved: gnome-keyring (utopic-proposed/main) [3.10.1-1ubuntu7 => 3.10.1-1ubuntu8] (ubuntu-desktop)
<xnox> bad version number
<xnox> bdmurray: ^
<bdmurray> xnox: reject 8 or 7.1?
<infinity> 8
<bdmurray> alright, done
 * cjwatson removes that from vivid-proposed to avoid horrible confusion
<cjwatson> slangasek: ^- may require thought at some point as this other thing called "click" is a dependency of something else - hopefully won't be anything too important?
#ubuntu-release 2015-01-24
<slangasek> cjwatson: augh there are multiple click things now?
<cjwatson> https://pypi.python.org/pypi/click
<cjwatson> The short name of our one was over my protest, as you probably know :P
<slangasek> :)
<bdmurray> Shouldn't we turn on apport now since its Alpha 2?
#ubuntu-release 2016-01-25
<mapreri> are NBS binaries removed regularly/automatically from the archive?   /cc cjwatson
<cjwatson> mapreri: semi-automatically - i.e. http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/nbs.html reports on them, we process the ones that don't have reverse-deps pretty frequently
<cjwatson> mapreri: but the ones that have reverse-deps there need manual attention
<cjwatson> mapreri: some of those may be false positives (recommends or alternatives-where-first-is-still-available), which are hard to deal with automatically
<mapreri> cjwatson: i was looking because i removed pbuilder-uml yesterday, but I don't see it in the list (and britney complains about it).  does it have to be in the release pocket?
<mapreri> (which kinda defeats the purpose of that britney check, maybe)
<cjwatson> mapreri: yes.  there's a corner case in what you're thinking of, it's only a problem if a package goes through multiple versions in -proposed without migrating and one of the non-final versions has NBS binaries
<cjwatson> that has no automatic report but every so often I go through excuses and work out what to remove ...
<mapreri> well, this one hit proposed yesterday for the first time, before there was nothing in proposed.
<cjwatson> though in this case ... yeah, not sure what's up there
<cjwatson> probably an extra-weird corner case to do with arch: all vs. any
<cjwatson> the whole business of -proposed being a partial suite makes things complicated in britney
<mapreri> arch:all is so funny
<cjwatson> mapreri: removed, anyway
<mapreri> cool
<mapreri> cjwatson: + do you confirm that what's keeping libpodofo out of release is the need of a transition for it?  update_excuse is silent, but i learn out to read update_output...
<mapreri> learnt*
<mapreri> even if it seems to write stuff (and behave, maybe?) a bit differently than debian's britney
<mapreri> seems like usrmerge might need some poking, btw.
<cjwatson> mapreri: needs rebuilds of calibre, krename, and scribus, yes
<cjwatson> mapreri: I believe usrmerge needs an initramfs-tools merge
<cjwatson> mapreri: also coreutils
<cjwatson> Conflicting with the current version of an Essential package isn't going to go well for it :-)
<mapreri> oh. eheh :)
<flexiondotorg> cyphermox, infinity I have an idea I'd like to discuss.
<flexiondotorg> Not sure if it is feasible.
<flexiondotorg> Need some wise heads to bounce ideas off.
<LocutusOfBorg>  In debian the libpng16 transition is mostly "done" I mean, we patched the sources except for a few build failures, and we are waiting for the release team to proceed
<LocutusOfBorg>  I did ~30 NMUs and they are pending, and I'm planning to merge ubuntu whenever possible
<LocutusOfBorg> do you think we can arrange a transition for xenial?
<cyphermox> flexiondotorg: shoot
<flexiondotorg> Would it be possible to make another image for Ubuntu MATE that just use the ubuntu-mate-core meta-package?
<flexiondotorg> I'd like to create an Ubuntu MATE Basic edition which is heavily stipped down.
<flexiondotorg> cyphermox, ^
<apw> cjwatson, initramfs-tools merge, ugg
 * apw looks at usrmerge
<apw> cjwatson, yes so it does, fun, i've got that merge on my list as soon as i get the previous version uploaded
<ginggs> hi, is there a reason we don't have ceres-solver in ubuntu ? https://tracker.debian.org/pkg/ceres-solver I don't see it in the sync blacklist and it was uploaded to unstable at the end of november.
<doko> ginggs, no idea, just synced
<ginggs> doko, thanks
<cjwatson> ginggs: The reason was that it was previously removed from Ubuntu as a consequence of a removal from Debian, and auto-sync defers all packages that have previously been removed for manual attention.
<cjwatson> In this case I agree it was fine to reintroduce it.
<ginggs> thanks, cjwatson, is there a list of these packages somewhere?
<cjwatson> http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/auto-sync/current.log
<cjwatson> pretty raw form
<cjwatson> doesn't divide down by reason, you need to read through it
<doko> cjwatson, please could you build gradle using the gradle binaries from unstable? validated that it builds
<flexiondotorg> cyphermox, Yo
<cyphermox> flexiondotorg: hey
<flexiondotorg> Hi
<flexiondotorg> Back home now.
<flexiondotorg> I was enquiring about the notion of creating an Ubuntu MATE Basic image.
<flexiondotorg> Is that something the build system can accommodate?
<cyphermox> flexiondotorg: in theory yes
<cyphermox> flexiondotorg: what comes to mind is what level of simplification are you looking at? because we already have ubuntu-core / ubuntu-server which can be pretty minimal
<flexiondotorg> cyphermox, Basically an Ubuntu MATE that is "built" using just the ubuntu-mate-core meta package.
<cyphermox> at the point where you're looking at a command-line setup, I start to have a hard time how you can both do a minimal setup and a branded one
<flexiondotorg> So still Ubuntu MATE, with desktop. But with much of the bundled applications removed.
<flexiondotorg> There is a demand for this for people to make bespoke setups for stuff like Steam or Kodi or whatever.
 * xnox uploaded something into ubuntu, instead of ppa =(
<cyphermox> yeah, I can picture the kiosk idea to some degree
<xnox> nodejs - 4.2.6~dfsg-1ubuntu3
<xnox> i did block-proposed, which is good enough.
<doko> mdeslaur, ^^^
<xnox> block 1537922
<xnox> bug 1537922
<ubot5> bug 1537922 in nodejs (Ubuntu) "nodejs 4.2.6~dfsg-1ubuntu3 was meant to go into ppa; remove from proposed" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1537922
<flexiondotorg> cyphermox, So how can I progress this?
<infinity> flexiondotorg: To be fair, starting from a desktop/live installer ISO isn't how I'd build a bespoke kiosk image, I'm not sure many would.
<knome> cyphermox, fwiw, the xubuntu team has a similar effort underway.
<infinity> flexiondotorg: Doing a d-i netboot and then adding the packages you want would be a more common approach.
<flexiondotorg> infinity, I'm not planning to make a kiosk image.
<knome> infinity, since the "core" name seems to be the blocker for some people, would you think "base" would be more approachable for them?
<flexiondotorg> What the UBuntu MATE community are asking for a minimal desktop.
<infinity> flexiondotorg: Well, whatever "bespoke setups" people might have.
<cyphermox> knome: flexiondotorg: I'm not sure how to deal with this. My understanding is that new flavours would have to go through TB approval, but I'm not sure if it qualifies as a new flavor or as a JFDI case.
<flexiondotorg> People can then use it as a "base" to make their own thing.
<flexiondotorg> cyphermox, Is this not is the same category as the alternate image for Lubuntu?
<cyphermox> (I'm leaning towards jfdi but hey)
<knome> flexiondotorg, we can help with the technical side
<knome> or, the social request side, or whatever
<flexiondotorg> knome, Thanks.
<cyphermox> flexiondotorg: technically it's not much more than having a seed and making an image with that seed
<knome> infinity, what flexiondotorg is proposing is basically the same as the "xubuntu core" image
<infinity> knome: I would certainly prefer to see people stop using "core" for this, but I'm more trying to understand the use-cases.
<infinity> knome: And yes, I know what you're both been proposing. :P
<knome> for us, the usecase is that not all people want firefox, thunderbird and libreoffice
<knome> (and a lot more)
<flexiondotorg> infinity, OK so if we go with -base (for example) are there any technical reasons blocking this?
<knome> so we want to offer a smaller image for them so they can save bandwidth and installation time
<flexiondotorg> infinity, What knome said. Same from Ubuntu MATE.
<knome> the use cases are endless
<infinity> Okay, but in both cases, this is targetted to end users?
<flexiondotorg> There is a large user group who what to currate their own system.
<knome> for us, yes, totally
<knome> advanced end users
<flexiondotorg> Sort of "make your own adventure".
<knome> we will make sure the "core" image is working though, eg. not just stripping packages like headless chicken
<flexiondotorg> Again, what knome said.
<infinity> Kay.  I think I misread flexiondotorg originally, feeling like this was targettted at people doing custom images, and a live ISO is a horrible starting point for third parties to customize images.
<flexiondotorg> Advanced/experienced users.
<knome> for us, there might be some replacements for some packages too
<flexiondotorg> For Ubuntu MATE it is simply a build from ubuntu-mate-core.
<knome> i don't know if anybody in our team has thought about creating customized images from that image, but i guess it helps with that too
<flexiondotorg> He says "simply" assuming this is indeed simple.
<knome> flexiondotorg, we have a xubuntu-core task set up already.
<knome> flexiondotorg, so even in that regard, the same as you
<knome> now we basically just want an image for that task.
<infinity> It's relatively simple, other than exploding your QA matrix.
<flocculant> infinity: our 'core' lives on the tracker already in a basic state
<flocculant> all *I'm* waiting for now is it to be  a daily build - so I can actually ask people to test it
<flexiondotorg> I have a small team who have said they will test a "base" image.
<flocculant> http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/351/builds/105604/testcases
<knome> exactly what flocculant said. we want it to start running in the dailies "officially"
<knome> (everything else is prepared for us, except for the merge...)
<infinity> So, before we have an explosion of things named core, could we maybe all agree on consistent branding for "a flavour without all the extra desktop applications"? :P
<flocculant> :)
<knome> infinity, i've got an "ack" for being okay with "base", if the "core" name REALLY is the blocker
<flexiondotorg> infinity, I "think" Xubuntu and UBuntu MATE can agree on "base". I'm certainly OK with that.
<knome> (we want this to progress too, but we don't want desktop/dvd)
<flocculant> 2 of our release team would ack that - pretty sure the other one would too
<infinity> knome: I've said before that I wouldn't block on "core" in your case, but I'm less thrilled about it, the more people follow in your footsteps. :P
<knome> (as was previously suggested by a few people)
<knome> infinity, i understand and remember you said that
<flexiondotorg> infinity, So is "base" agreeable from your point of view?
<knome> core is our #1 bet, because we've already advertised it as that on our website and more, but if the cd image doesn't approve that, then we'll live with "base"
<infinity> Something like "base" or "basic" would be fine.
<knome> *cd image team
<infinity> And you could maybe rebrant the other ISO as "Full" or something, to be descriptive.
<knome> infinity, as you probably can imagine, we don't want to do another merge proposal with the new "base" name unless it's really ok with the cd image team
<infinity> So people get an idea that ISO 1 has a basic setup, ISO 2 is what you want to download for gandpa so he doesn't have to hunt for a web browser or word processor after install.
<knome> yes, that's one option
<flexiondotorg> infinity, Can do.
<knome> the downside of that is we need to rename our main ISO at that point
<flocculant> not completely sold on renaming what we currently have tbh
<knome> but i guess you don't mind if it's base/desktop?
<infinity> Well, not in the machinery or anything, just in pretty charts on websites.
<knome> yeah, pretty charts are pretty charts
<flocculant> if the new one is -base then it stands to reason the bigger download isn't base imo
<flexiondotorg> And already have the -desktop suffix.
<knome> infinity, so... how do we go from here?
<infinity> I like "basic" over "base", if we're bikeshedding.  We're describing a flavour of an OS, not a chunk of it.
<infinity> So, an adjective is better.
<infinity> But I'll be happy with either of those, if you two agree.
<knome> in my mind, basic refers to being "simple", or not the "premium" version, so i prefer "base"
<knome> (besides, i would still consider our desktop image the "basic" (or regular) image)
<infinity> Yeah, fair enough on the basic != premium.  I think that's why I suggested "light" or "minimal" last year.
<flocculant> infinity: in simple terms for me - our main image is stuff added to the base image iirc now
<knome> minimal has the potential to be messed up with the mini ISO again, so not that
<infinity> I don't think so, TBH.
<knome> (and xubuntu core is not really "minimal")
<infinity> We don't promote the mini ISO in any way, only advanced users even know they exist.
<knome> and for xubuntu, the word "light" is a red light, because we have been previously targeting low-end machines
<knome> (which need a "light" OS)
<infinity> But yeah, I could live with base, if you two like that best out of the non-core options.
<knome> so i would say we want to avoid that too
<knome> flexiondotorg, please ack once more that you are fine with "base"
<knome> ^ we are
<flexiondotorg> I am fine to "base".
<knome> great!
<infinity> I would definitely recommend you both do some Microsoft-style charts on your websites to tell people the difference.
<knome> infinity, do you need to run this by other cd image members, or are you ready to merge?
<knome> infinity, i'll pass on that to our marketing team
<infinity> "You get all this great stuff, plus a web browser, office suite, etc preinstalled".
<knome> wait, i'm on that team
<infinity> Cause, yay confusing.
 * knome facepalms
<knome> ;)
<infinity> Hahaha.
<flexiondotorg> infinity, Ubuntu MATE will do that.
 * flocculant is off now - night all
<knome> infinity, we'll likely do it the other way, but yeah, marketing semantics
<infinity> knome: Anyhow, yeah, if we s/core/base/ across the board, I think I'll be happy revisiting your MP.  I haven't read it in a while to remember if it was otherwise okay, but I don't recall it being awful.
<knome> i don't think there is anything else
<knome> when can we expect to hear from you about the name?
<infinity> You two agreed, I'm fine with the name now.
<infinity> So, you've heard from me.
<infinity> It's more about me finding a bit of time for a final review and merge.
<knome> ok,
<knome> so should i ask Unit193, who proposed the merge, to add you as another reviewer?
<infinity> base has no conflicts with other products, and bonus points if we (in)formally decide that this is what we call flavours with fewer bits installed.
<infinity> I'm a fan of consistency where we can get it.
<knome> i'll applaud for consistency too.
<flexiondotorg> +1
<infinity> knome: I'm in the team that's proposed as a reviewer, I'm sure, but a fresh pointer to the MP itself wouldn't hurt.
<knome> infinity, slangasek claimed the review, so you aren't... but here it is: https://code.launchpad.net/~unit193/ubuntu-cdimage/xubuntu-core/+merge/268167
<infinity> knome: Right.  This'll need some fixing up for name change proposals.
<knome> infinity, acknowledge, but we are not willing to do that unless we can be certain that the new name is okay.
<knome> infinity, as you can probably imagine...
<infinity> knome: And I might still agree with slangasek that this shouldn't be whole new projects, but types (like desktop/dvd), which is a transparent thing to the end user, we can name the ISOs and label the webpages however we want.
<knome> tbh, i don't understand most of the technicalities here, i'm mediating between the two parties to get this done :)
<infinity> Just from a POV of backend machinery and paperwork, it makes more sense for them to be subtypes of "xubuntu" rather than whole new projects.
<infinity> Yeah, that's cool.
<Ukikie> Yeah I'm pretty sure that's exactly how it is now, just not using the 'dvd' one.
<infinity> I'm hip deep in other work right now, can you set yourself a reminder to yell at me about this near the end of the week?
<infinity> Oh, indeed, it just created a new type.
<knome> infinity, ACK.
<infinity> I didn't read the MP, just the comments. :P
<knome> thin the comment was about the earlier revision
<infinity> So, we could just make a "base" type instead, doesn't really bug me.
<knome> then we updated the MP
<knome> now we want to make sure we don't do more work unless we know it will be the last time we change this
<infinity> Ahh, no, it's still a different project in there.
<infinity> So, it's a different project *and* a new type.
<infinity> Which doesn't make much sense.
<infinity> But yeah, poke me violently on Thurs/Fri, and we'll get this moving for realz this time.
<knome> infinity, i'll poke related people
<knome> thanks!
<knome> we'll try to help mate get their stuff in line before that too, so you can kill two birds with one stone
<flexiondotorg> infinity, cyphermox Thanks for helping with this.
#ubuntu-release 2016-01-26
<cyphermox> anyone around who could review/approve openssh and shadow from the trusty queue?
<cyphermox> hrm, actually, openssh had another upload in the queue, I'll merge them tomorrow.
<cyphermox> kees: sorry about that openssh upload to trusty. ^
<cjwatson> doko: gradle done, sorry for the delay
<doko> ta, np
<bdmurray> slangasek: I've written a bugpattern (those things are great) for bug 1534374 and there are about 80 duplicates. One suggestion I had was EoL'ing Vivid early in the meta-release or meta-release-proposed file so that people can upgrade to Wily. Although my SRUs for that need to get accepted. Regardless, how do you feel about setting supported to 0 early?
<ubot5> bug 1534374 in ubuntu-release-upgrader (Ubuntu) "unable to upgrade to 15.04 due to libstdc++6 SRU" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1534374
<slangasek> bdmurray: what are the consequences of setting it unsupported, other than the upgrader behavior?
<bdmurray> slangasek: Well, we would be in sync with distro-info-data which says Vivid is unsupported. ;-)
<bdmurray> I'd have to take a look but I don't think there are any.
<slangasek> ok
#ubuntu-release 2016-01-27
<wxl> slangasek: so are we good to go on serving up some a2 images?
<slangasek> wxl: sure - what do you need from me?  AIUI you should be able to trigger respins when you need, and I only need to do the final tagging as "alpha", or is there something else you need from me?
<slangasek> maybe creating the milestone on iso.qa.ubuntu.com requires release-team?
<wxl> slangasek: pretty sure it does. i don't have the powers. when it's up, an announcement to ubuntu-release@lists would be nice
<slangasek> wxl: ok, created
<knome> oops. :)
<knome> now we have two alpha2's
<knome> hello o/
<slangasek> heh
<wxl> slangasek: is the plan for release still going to be thursday? if so, could we release it late so we have a little wiggle room? if not, friday please
<knome> slangasek, i'll go and archive the other.
<slangasek> knome: I've already archived one ;P
<knome> yeah...
<knome> i saw that
 * knome takes a step back
<slangasek> wxl: this is a decision for the flavor contacts; I'm available either Thursday or Friday to pull the trigger
<wxl> slangasek: ok then we're good to go now or are you and knome still playing in the sandbox together? XD
<teward> eheh
<wxl> oh i see we don't have images yet, just the milestone
 * knome pats the shovel on the bucket
<wxl> you have exactly 28 minutes to resolve that, otherwise drop me an email when you're done :)
<knome> wxl, what do you need?
<slangasek> I in fact have no idea how to register a build as being for the alpha
<slangasek> http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/354/builds is empty
<wxl> http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/354/builds
<wxl> yep what he said
<knome> right
<slangasek> and has no button for associating a build with the milestone
<knome> i think i have done that at least once.
<knome> let me see.
<slangasek> knome: ok, I found where I seem to be able to do it
<knome> good :)
<knome> then i'll let you do it
<slangasek> done
<slangasek> wxl: does that mean you will send the email, or is this something you need me to do?
<wxl> slangasek: i'm on it
<slangasek> wxl: ok, cheers
<wxl> slangasek: thank you sir
<wxl> flexiondotorg: you around? you ok with releasing on friday? also it looks like your amd64 is outdated http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/354/builds
<wxl> flexiondotorg: well suffice it to say do what you want with your images until you got the milestone the way you like and let me know if you want to do thu or fri (i prefer the latter), and i'll email everyone
<wxl> slangasek: did you stop building dailies?
<slangasek> wxl: mmm no I didn't sorry, will do that now
<flocculant> slangasek: please don't stop everyone's :)
<slangasek> flocculant: I'm stopping the ones for the flavors opting into the alpha
<flocculant> just double checking :)
<flocculant> it has happened in the past ;)
<flexiondotorg> wxl Friday is fine with me.
<sil2100> Hello! I need to disable the system-image importer for a short while again
<flexiondotorg> slangasek, Ubuntu MATE i386 and PPC and stuck rebuilding.
<flexiondotorg> The existing images are good enough.
<flexiondotorg> I can't cancel the rebuilds, can you stop them please?
<infinity> flexiondotorg: Cancelled.
<flexiondotorg> infinity, Thank you.
<xnox> arges, could you please review libica in xenial NEW for me? =)
<xnox> it's blocking further enablement of s390x crypto
<xnox> slangasek, could you please review libica in xenial new? (btw are you AA?)
<bdmurray> arges: Could you have a look at my ubuntu-release-upgrader SRU in the wily queue?
<arges> bdmurray: sure
<bdmurray> thanks
<LocutusOfBorg> can anybody look at wily queue? people wants llvm* accepted :)
<arges> LocutusOfBorg: sure
<LocutusOfBorg> trivial changes, just fixing build failures
<LocutusOfBorg> no even need to test them
<LocutusOfBorg> thanks arges
<LocutusOfBorg> also the llvm-3.4, is there since a few months, safe to accept, just a regex update to accept gcc-5
<LocutusOfBorg> while I'm on it
<LocutusOfBorg> today I NMUed a bunch of packages in unstable, wrt libpng transition
<LocutusOfBorg> the transition will start soon(TM) on debian
<LocutusOfBorg> and I would like to followup on ubuntu too
<LocutusOfBorg> I'm fixing the reverse dependencies since a while now
<LocutusOfBorg> and they should be in order
<LocutusOfBorg> except for a few
<arges> bdmurray: its difficult to tell with the diff but the demoted.cfg.trusty in data is a symlink to the one in utils?
<LocutusOfBorg> maybe having a tracker, might help
<arges> bdmurray: and where is the explaination for adding the mirrors?
<infinity> arges: Updating mirrors is just a thing that happens when running pre-build.sh
<infinity> arges: And yes to the other question:
<infinity> lrwxrwxrwx 1 adconrad adconrad    20 Oct 21 10:25 demoted.cfg -> ../utils/demoted.cfg
<infinity> lrwxrwxrwx 1 adconrad adconrad    27 Jan 25 15:09 demoted.cfg.trusty -> ../utils/demoted.cfg.trusty
<arges> infinity: thanks
<bdmurray> infinity: thanks
<arges> LocutusOfBorg: the llvm-toolchain-3.7 in wily queue, does ubuntu4 superceed ubuntu3?
<LocutusOfBorg> yes arges
<LocutusOfBorg> with ubuntu4 the package will build everywhere
<arges> LocutusOfBorg: also for LP: #1501300, can you add SRU information, and ensure that the development task is fixed?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1501300 in llvm-toolchain-3.4 (Ubuntu) "Wily (15.10) this package got not compiled with __cxx11 support" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1501300
<LocutusOfBorg> arges, updated, even if Laney should have a look (being the sponsor here) ^^^
<arges> LocutusOfBorg: so this is fixed in Xenial?
<arges> i'll just check
<LocutusOfBorg> arges, if you ask about llvm-3.4 yes, because the package has been removed :D
<arges> LocutusOfBorg: yea : )
<arges> ok
<LocutusOfBorg> anyway, we did the same in debian FWIW
<LocutusOfBorg> and for later releases
<arges> LocutusOfBorg: sru template on LP: #1532716 would be nice too. : )
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1532716 in llvm-toolchain-3.7 (Ubuntu Wily) " llvm-toolchain-3.7 FTBFS on powerpc and s390x [SRU]" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1532716
<LocutusOfBorg> done :)
<arges> LocutusOfBorg: ok accepted. did I miss anything?
<LocutusOfBorg> I guess not :)
<LocutusOfBorg> thanks!
<LocutusOfBorg> arges, if you really have time I would appreciate a review of the package in bug 1424769
<ubot5> bug 1424769 in virtualbox (Ubuntu) "virtualbox-guest-x11 uninstallable with mesa-lts-utopic" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1424769
<LocutusOfBorg> I would like to upload asap on trusty
<LocutusOfBorg> I just uploaded virtualbox-lts-vivid_4.3.36-dfsg-1+deb8u1ubuntu1.15.04.2~14.04.1ubuntu1.dsc on my ppa
<arges> LocutusOfBorg: hi I'm not exactly sure about adding this new package if its the right answer here. So I'd ask others to review that may have more experience here
<teward> can someone figure out why the proposed migration excuses system doesn't see the latest binaries built in the upload of nginx 1.9.10-1ubuntu1, or whether that's old data left over on the cached migration excuses page?
<teward> (it's as if autopkgtests aren't being processed... or something's not synced up...)
<rbasak> teward: just need to wait for the publisher to rerun
<rbasak> Last run was  2016.01.27 19:52:45 +0000
<rbasak> Usually it's around half an hour between updates.
<teward> odd, then, that it didn't catch the binaries built - LP shows the builds all having succeeded before that last run time
<rbasak> (it cycles constantly, AIUI)
<rbasak> LP might not have "published" them to the proposed pocket, though.
<teward> rbasak: "Published: 50 minutes ago" according to LP, unless it's giving me junk data
<teward> hence my curiosity as to why update excuses says no binaries exist
 * teward shrugs
<rbasak> Sources or binaries published?
<rbasak> Anyway, I'm not familiar with the details. All I know is that I want a cycle or two before I assume anything's wrong :)
<teward> i'll wait another 30 minutes or so and poke again if it's still broken
<cjwatson> teward: You got unlucky and hit the once a day or so when we run "apt-ftparchive clean" to make sure a-f's databases don't get out of hand
<cjwatson> teward: So this was an unusually long run as a result, but it's getting there
<cjwatson> (If we don't do this, things get incrementally worse and worse)
<teward> cjwatson: coincidence: i was just about to poke here heh
<teward> cjwatson: i can understand that, though it's one of those "what the...?" moments where we don't see that going on here on my end
<teward> so it's just sitting there in "Confused!" state heh
<cjwatson> Right, it's not visible externally
<cjwatson> But all those nginx binaries were in the publisher run that just finished (well, finished enough for jobs such as proposed-migration to be able to see it), so it shouldn't be too long now
<teward> awesome, thanks for keeping me in the loop :)
<cjwatson> The long run isn't at a fixed time; it happens if the publisher gets to the relevant point and it's been more than a day since the last cache cleanup
<cjwatson> So in practice it tends to precess slowly around the clock
<cjwatson> As emergent effects go that isn't a terrible one, as it means it isn't always irritating the same people
<slangasek> xnox: no dep3 headers on your patches? (libica)
<xnox> slangasek, nope =)
<slangasek> xnox: y u h8 freedom
<slangasek> also: 'lintian -I' for great justice
<xnox> slangasek, because i am trump?!
<xnox> =)
<xnox> slangasek, there is no upstream to submit them too, is there
<xnox> ?
<slangasek> isn't there? you listed an upstream homepage
<xnox> did I? /me redownloads the package
<slangasek> xnox: debian/libica2.install > please include the soname as part of the glob; AFAICS there's nothing in the packaging that will hard fail the build if someone tries to build a new upstream version without checking the soname
<xnox> slangasek, but rpm provides catch that.
 * xnox talks like an ibm java engineer
<xnox> slangasek, fixing.
<slangasek> thanks
<slangasek> not a blocker, so accepting
<slangasek> so you can upload 0ubuntu2
<xnox> tah.
<xnox> blimey there is git repository. I shall git format all the patches.
<xnox> something broke gettext on s390x (and/or other arches...)
<xnox> # xgettext
<xnox> xgettext: error while loading shared libraries: libcroco-0.6.so.3: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<xnox> doko, gettext is no worky.
<xnox> doko, libcroco3 dependency is missing.
<infinity> xnox: You run -proposed?
<xnox> infinity, my sbuild chroots do =) e.g. systemd when findinging utilities (e.g. xgettext) tries to exec them too. and that causes FTBFS.
<infinity> Ahh, that makes more sense. ;)
<xnox> i wish i didn't open gettext debian/rules
<xnox> let's just say there is no debian/compat file
<xnox> who is sanvila
<infinity> xnox: A Debian developer since slightly before you were born.
<xnox> infinity, blimey. i think i got it.
<xnox> nah i don't get it.
<doko> xnox, hmm, the build log looks ok, libcroco is linked, but the deps are missing :-/
<xnox> infinity, doko: i've rerun the build, run the shlibs myself, and i am confused... http://paste.ubuntu.com/14683428/
<xnox> slangasek, i really like rpm automatic provides & requires for stuff like this.
<xnox> doko, i wonder if running dh_ commands will actually make it work somehow.
<xnox> infinity, doko: # dh_shlibdeps -p gettext => generates the right thing, shlibs:Depends=libc6 (>= 2.17), libcroco3 (>= 0.6.2), libgomp1 (>= 4.9), libtinfo5 (>= 6), libunistring0, libxml2 (>= 2.9.1)
<xnox> hm.
<xnox> multiarch?!
<infinity>         dpkg-shlibdeps `sh debian/elf debian/$@/usr/bin/* debian/$@/usr/lib/gettext/* debian/$@/usr/lib/*`
<infinity> That would miss the multiarch dirs.
<xnox> aha
<xnox> doko, do you want to upload with extra debian/$@/usr/lib/*/* ?
 * xnox really does not want TIL there.
<infinity> Looks like it got done for the library build, but not the binary builds.
<xnox> yeap.
<infinity> 	dpkg-shlibdeps `sh debian/elf debian/$@/usr/bin/* debian/$@/usr/lib/*`
<infinity> 	dpkg-shlibdeps `sh debian/elf debian/$@/usr/bin/* debian/$@/usr/lib/gettext/* debian/$@/usr/lib/*`
<xnox> is that our delta, or bug in debian?
<infinity> 	dpkg-shlibdeps `sh debian/elf debian/$@/usr/lib/$(DEB_HOST_MULTIARCH)/*`
<infinity> 	dpkg-shlibdeps `sh debian/elf debian/$@/usr/lib/$(DEB_HOST_MULTIARCH)/*`
<infinity> Based on the changelog, I'm guessing it's us.
<doko> yep
<doko> test building ...
<xnox> doko, thanks.
<teward> infinity: for a package removal request, who needs to be subscribed to the bug, the archive admins team?  Or is there someone else I'm missing (the docs were a little hard to process, so it wasn't as clear to me...)
<infinity> teward: ~ubuntu-archive
<teward> cool, wasn't sure if there was another team that needed subscribed, thanks.
<xnox> slangasek or infinity, could you please process binary new for libica?
<infinity> xnox: Looking.
<infinity> xnox: libica-dev looks like it's missing a dep on libssl-dev
<infinity> (At least, based on the fact that libica2 depends on libssl)
<doko> how is the cdbs hook called that runs after the upstream make install?
<infinity> xnox: Looks good otherwise.
<xnox> doko, binary-post-install/mypackage::
<xnox> 	mv debian/mypackage/usr/sbin/myprogram debian/mypackage/usr/bin/myprogram
<xnox> 	rm debian/mypackage/usr/share/doc/mypackage/INSTALL
<xnox> stuff?
<xnox> http://build-common.alioth.debian.org/cdbs-doc.html#id2546352
<doko> xnox, no, not after every package is installed, just the hook after the installation into debian/tmp
<xnox> doko, common-install-arch::
<xnox> and/or common-install-indep::
<xnox> doko, http://cdbs-doc.duckcorp.org/en/cdbs-doc.xhtml see table 2.2 Targets commonly available in debian/rules
<xnox> doko, looking at your gettext diff, i'm pretty sure it will fail to build from source =)
<xnox> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/235452931/gettext_0.19.7-2ubuntu1_0.19.7-2ubuntu2.diff.gz
<xnox> missing DEB_HOST_MULTIARCH in the second hunk, and/or accidental removal of the trailing`
<infinity> Looks fine to me...
<xnox> oh
<xnox> i resize the browser and it looks good.
<infinity> :P
<xnox> i shall logout and go away
<slangasek> xnox: automatic provides+requires only works because rpm lets you have two versions of the same package name installed at the same time, which is just looney
<xnox> slangasek, which is what multiarch allows, right?! =)
<xnox> slangasek, they do allow that, but guess what koji has no concept of not-build-from source binaries, they are wiped from the archive. Horay broken builds all the time, and really painful abi transitions.
<xnox> (one generally ends up using bootstrap repositories a lot)
<doko> xnox, looks pretty green
<xnox> doko, yeah, i failed at using computers
<xnox> ok. How does one interpret the User process faults?
<xnox> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/rsyslog/+bug/1538723
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1538723 in rsyslog (Ubuntu) "rsyslog user process faults on s390x" [High,New]
 * xnox expected a whoopsie popup...
 * xnox ponders if that is installed on the server
<slangasek> xnox: you didn't see the whoopsie popup? You must not have been watching the teletype
<slangasek> no, there is no whoopsie installed by default on the server. You can choose to install apport-noui
#ubuntu-release 2016-01-28
<xnox> slangasek, ok. attached a gdb backtrace gnutls module trips up... which juju-local uses...
 * xnox doesn't like the "Backtrace stopped: previous frame inner to this frame (corrupt stack?)"
<slangasek> xnox: is valgrind more informative?
<xnox> slangasek, http://paste.ubuntu.com/14683950/ ?
<slangasek> xnox: invalid read in the valgrind preload? ok shure
<slangasek> xnox: was the "user process fault" == SIGILL?
<xnox> rsyslog.service: Main process exited, code=killed, status=11/SEGV
<slangasek> hmm
<slangasek> so it's possible valgrind doesn't understand z12 code
<xnox> slangasek, true. however it seems like i'm not the only one
<xnox> bug 1534106
<ubot5> bug 1534106 in rsyslog (Ubuntu) "rsyslogd crashed with SIGSEGV with juju-local configuration" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1534106
<xnox> bug 1538454
<ubot5> Error: Launchpad bug 1538454 could not be found
<xnox> http://pad.lv/1538454
<slangasek> xnox: sure; I don't doubt that it's a real bug, but the fact that valgrind is throwing SIGILL for you makes it difficult to debug :)
<slangasek> unless that bug is reproducible cross-architecture?
<xnox> yeap.
<xnox> pitti has it with juju-local on amd64 it seems
<xnox> (unless it's a different bug in the same config, and same rsyslog module)
<slangasek> aha, ok
<flexiondotorg> infinity, slangasek, Ubuntu MATE i386 and PPC still showing as rebuild in the QA tracker. Can you correct that?
<infinity> flexiondotorg: Thwacked again.  How does this keep happening?
<infinity> Oh.
<infinity> Maybe if I didn't cancel in --dry-run mode...
<infinity> flexiondotorg: Fixed for real this time. *blush*
<infinity> flexiondotorg: Sorry about that.  It's not so much that I'm stupid, just that I'm the opposite of smart.
<knome> trams?
<infinity> Ding, ding.
<wxl> slangasek: infinity: you gents have any idea what we're going to do with the trusty point release?
<wxl> i see it moved a week dowen in the schedule
<wxl> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TrustyTahr/ReleaseSchedule has it a week later
<slangasek> wxl: hi - "do with it" in what sense?  yes, the date has been pushed back, which I believe infinity mentioned on ubuntu-release (though buried in a thread, not as an announcement)
<wxl> slangasek: it was mentioned, but the note was that it would be taken care of later
<slangasek> xnox: you've disabled test suite in htslib to make it build; in turn this makes the build-dependencies for samtools installable, but samtools' tests fail at build time.  Should samtools tests also be disabled, or is it rather the case that the test failures indicate real problems with htslib?
<slangasek> xnox: (asking because jquery blocked by python-pbcore, python-pbh5tools autopkgtests failing due to broken python-pysam, dep-wait in xenial-proposed on samtools)
<flexiondotorg> infinity, Thank you :-)
<Odd_Bloke> flexiondotorg: wxl: Cloud images are ready for alpha-2 whenever; given this isn't GA, shall I pull the trigger(s) now?
<Odd_Bloke> I'm gonna go ahead and pull the trigger on cloud images; I'd like to see any problems that crop up before my day ends. :)
<flexiondotorg> Odd_Bloke, OK, I'll add CLoud to the Release Notes.
<flexiondotorg> Odd_Bloke, Can I confirm that you are says the Cloud images for alpha-2 are Ready?
<Odd_Bloke> flexiondotorg: They are being published out to clouds now.
<flexiondotorg> Thanks.
<LocutusOfBorg> hi release team, I'm actually doing a lot of work to have ubuntu packages ready for libpng1.6 transition, can you please tell me if it is feasible for xenial?
<LocutusOfBorg> the transition is ready in debian
<LocutusOfBorg> and I syncd/merged almost all the packages in Ubuntu
<Laney> LocutusOfBorg: do you have a transition tracker?
<mapreri> Laney: he does not /cc LocutusOfBorg
<mapreri> (in ubuntu)
<LocutusOfBorg> Laney, nope, I'm not sure how ubuntu handles transitions
<xnox> LocutusOfBorg, same as debian does =)
<LocutusOfBorg> metapackage?
<mapreri> (except there is not the auto-transitioner)
<LocutusOfBorg> I remember they were setup
<xnox> mapreri, true.
<LocutusOfBorg> but you seem to not use them anymore, bad for me :(
<Laney> not true
<mapreri> LocutusOfBorg: http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/transitions/
<xnox> LocutusOfBorg, ben transition tracker, eg.. http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/transitions/
<LocutusOfBorg> yes, I know that page, but it looks always the same
<cyphermox> yeah, for instance there was the perl transition not that long ago
<xnox> LocutusOfBorg, metapackages may or may not help with transitions. Most libraries don't use metapackages.
<LocutusOfBorg> I think many transitions just don't appear there
<mapreri> Laney: what's not true?
<LocutusOfBorg> e.g. auto transitions
<Laney> that we don't use the transition tracker
<cjwatson> lots of small transitions aren't worth tracking
<LocutusOfBorg> xnox, I mean, opening a bug against release.ubuntu.com metapackage
<cjwatson> if there's like four packages you JFDI
<LocutusOfBorg> sure
<mapreri> Laney: I said, you don't use the auto-transitioner, https://anonscm.debian.org/cgit/collab-maint/auto-transition.git/
<Laney> mapreri: I wasn't answering to you
<cjwatson> but if you look at the history of lp:~ubuntu-transition-trackers/ubuntu-transition-tracker/configs there's plenty of turnover there
<LocutusOfBorg> anyway, I would appreciate to know where to open a bug and discuss libpng16 (if you think there is enough time)
<LocutusOfBorg> debian is ready, only 22 packages are FTBFS, but for unrelated reasons, so we can't patch them
<LocutusOfBorg> and I pretty much syncd/merged every package on ubuntu
<LocutusOfBorg> so it should be a matter of rebuilds
<LocutusOfBorg> but I miss the paperwork for release team  :)
<cjwatson> the nearest equiv to opening a bug against a metapackage would be to open a bug against the package that's the root of the transition and subscribe ~ubuntu-release
<LocutusOfBorg> that package is not in ubuntu (libpng1.6)
<LocutusOfBorg> I can open a bug against the old one
<cjwatson> doesn't stop you opening a bug against the new one
<cjwatson> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libpng1.6 exists
<LocutusOfBorg> oh yes, just not published, but existing
<LocutusOfBorg> wonderful
<cjwatson> probably because the source package name exists following the auto-import of https://launchpad.net/debian/+source/libpng1.6 from experimental
<cjwatson> creating SPNs is not too hard
<LocutusOfBorg> I can't create a bug against that package
<LocutusOfBorg> "libpng1.6" does not exist in Ubuntu. Please choose a different package. If you're unsure, please select "I don't know"
<cjwatson> oh, well, just use libpng then *shrug*
<LocutusOfBorg>  (Error ID: OOPS-3f79f2d24ee2b339622a0ef266d7a62c)
<LocutusOfBorg> I tried :)
<apw> good old launchpad
<cjwatson> do file a bug about that oops, it should be refused but not oops.  anyway, libpng should work
<LocutusOfBorg> I stole an already open bug
<LocutusOfBorg> #1524328
<bdmurray> slangasek / infinity: I'd like to release the SRU for bug 1507151 early so the people who can't upgrade to Vivid could try upgrading to Wily (if the use a custom meta-release file)
<ubot5> bug 1507151 in sysvinit (Ubuntu Wily) "sysv-rc.postinst calls insserv by name, but insserv package does not provide the command in a bin directory" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1507151
<slangasek> bdmurray: +1 from me
<slangasek> xnox: and after twiddling the htslib/samtools/python-pysam stack a bit with binary removals, it seems python-pysam's tests fail on all architectures (but only at test time, not at package build time) - in case you have any interest there
<xnox> slangasek, i've copied your earlier message into a google keep postit note for later.
<xnox> slangasek, but i do take the point that unwinding things that dep-wait in autopkgtests is a good thing forward.
<slangasek> xnox: not saying this bit is your personal responsibility, you just happened to have touched one of the packages so I thought I'd mention :)
<xnox> =)
<xnox> slangasek, thank you.
<bdmurray> xenial is showing "Supported: 9m" for packages
<bdmurray> slangasek / infinity: ^^
<slangasek> well that seems like something we should fix
<slangasek> I don't remember how to do that though :)
<cjwatson> it's in lp:ubuntu-archive-publishing
<cjwatson> you need to bring your own tears of rage and frustration
 * slangasek checks the cupboard
<slangasek> oh that's interesting, ppc64el is listed as "supported but not LTS"
<slangasek> guess nobody bothered to look at that bit
<infinity> slangasek: Unconvinced that SUPPORTED_ARCHES should even be a thing anymore, do we not support everything (except PPC) for the same time?
<infinity> Also needs s390x added to the mess.
<infinity> slangasek: If you're fixing, I'll be happy to review.
<slangasek> infinity: conceptually, I know that ppc64el, s390x, i386, and amd64 are all fully LTS supported.  arm64 was not for trusty, and I don't know that it is for xenial either.  armhf is also an open question to me
<infinity> slangasek: We certainly treat arm64 and armhf as LTS-supported, I'm not sure what the official stance from manglement is.
<slangasek> infinity: who treats them as LTS supported and why?
<infinity> slangasek: We continue to pull ARM-specific kernel and userspace fixes at the request of hyperscale and such.
<slangasek> infinity: ok; I should clarify that I mean I don't know that arm64 is a full 5y LTS, but it of course is the target for a bunch of ongoing contractual work
<slangasek> if you're getting stuff from hyperscale that kind of speaks for itself :)
<slangasek> infinity: anyway, https://code.launchpad.net/~vorlon/ubuntu-archive-publishing/xenial-support/+merge/284341 pls
<infinity> slangasek: Right, well, if you want to make the conservative edit and just move the IBM arches up to PRIMARY for now, that's cool, but we probably should get an answer from someone.  We advertsise ARM trusty on the website, etc, and hyperscale pushes it to customers, so it's confusing to see the shorter support listed.
<infinity> slangasek: And Xenial=Trusty probably won't cut it once all the flavours weigh in, but maybe they'll all pick the same cycles.  +1 for now.
<cjwatson> can has tests?
<infinity> You kids and your tests.
<cjwatson> hm, never mind, not much in the way of existing tests for that
<cjwatson> I was looking at tests/test_get_supported_series.py but that's for something else
<infinity> When I was your age, we tested by putting it in production and staying up all night fixing it when it broke.
<infinity> (This implies that you're about a week younger than I am)
<jderose> has anyone investigated backporting dmidecode 3.0 to 14.04.4 or adding a hack in Ubiquity to work around the "SMBIOS-implementations-newer-than-version-2-8-are-not-fully-supported-by-this-version-of-dmidecode-" junk from dmidecode 2.12 on newer hardware?
<jderose> cjwatson: would you be open to such a hack in Ubiquity?
<cjwatson> jderose: up to cyphermox these days
<cyphermox> jderose: what hack?
<jderose> cjwatson: gotcha, thanks. cyphermox: would you be open to this, or have any thoughts on a better approach? we could also get the model from /sys/class/dmi/id/product_name
<jderose> cyphermox: so the problem is that on newer systems (especially UEFI systems), dmidecode will return something like "SMBIOS-implementations-newer-than-version-2-8-are-not-fully-supported-by-this-version-of-dmidecode-MODEL-NAME"
<jderose> which isn't actually valid for the host name (too long)
<cyphermox> alright
<jderose> i should have been on this sooner, now i'm trying to come up with a not too hacky or risky solution for 14.04.4 :)
<cyphermox> since it's already a string that gets hyphenated, maybe the easiest is to just rip that piece out if it's there.
<jderose> cyphermox: yeah, that was kinda my thought too. is it to late to try and get this changed in Ubiquity for 14.04.4?
<cyphermox> it's close, but no. do you want to file a bug / merge proposal to fix this?
<jderose> cyphermox: yup, on it. thanks!
<jderose> cyphermox: filed a bug, will get a merge proposal together shortly - https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/1539266
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1539266 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "14.04.4: work-around "SMBIOS-implementations-newer-than-version-2-8..." junk from dmidecode" [Undecided,New]
<jderose> cyphermox: what Ubiquity branch should I be working from? lp:~ubuntu-installer/ubiquity/trusty-proposed or lp:ubiquity or something else?
<cyphermox>  lp:~ubuntu-installer/ubiquity/trusty-proposed is the correct one
<jderose> cyphermox: okay, thanks!
<flexiondotorg> wxl I heard from the Ubuntu CLoud team earlier.
<flexiondotorg> They have release the Alpha 2 cloud images.
<flexiondotorg> I've added details to the draft release notes.
<jderose> cyphermox: merge proposal - https://code.launchpad.net/~jderose/ubiquity/fix-1539266/+merge/284364
<jderose> i didn't actually build ubiquity yet, just copy the changed file over the installed one, tested that way
#ubuntu-release 2016-01-29
<flexiondotorg> infinity, cyphermox If you get contacted by MrBIOS about the A-EON Cyrus PPC64 boards.
<flexiondotorg> MrBIOS added the required support to mainline Linux 4.4
<flexiondotorg> He maybe able to get boards for you in exchange for helping add support for these device inti Ubuntu.
<flexiondotorg> Just a heads up.
<MrBIOS> infinity: cyphermox either of you around by chance?
<cyphermox> yeah
<MrBIOS> cyphermox: were you by chance at UbuCon at SCaLE 14x in Pasadena?
<cyphermox> no, sorry
<MrBIOS> no worries, just curious
<cyphermox> I watched some presentations on youtube ;)
<infinity> flexiondotorg: Always happy to have more PPC kit in my house, have him email me or something.
<flexiondotorg> infinity, He has your details and cyphermox too.
<flexiondotorg> infinity, If you have a sec could you update ubuntu-mate-meta please?
<flexiondotorg> Has updates so ubuntu-mate-base will work.
<infinity> flexiondotorg: Looking.
<flexiondotorg> Cheers.
<infinity> flexiondotorg: Does this close any bugs (for the changelog)?
<infinity> flexiondotorg: "Sadly, this is not something we can address in Ubuntu MATE Desktop because we can't currently mark packages as recommended in the seeds."
<infinity> flexiondotorg: Of course you can have recommends.  We use them liberally in ubuntu.
<infinity> flexiondotorg: You even have a bunch in your metapackages...
<infinity> flexiondotorg: Oh, but you use no-follow-recommends (ick), which might make that tougher.
<infinity> flexiondotorg: If the argument there was to make things slimmer, perhaps worth revisiting when you have a slim and fat product.
<flexiondotorg> infinity, The reason for no-follow is because Unity and GNOME3 stuff will get pulled in otherwise.
<flexiondotorg> So I have to hand resolve recommends.
<flexiondotorg> I need to file several patches to other packages before I can stop using no-follow.
<flexiondotorg> infinity, I've got the go ahead from xubuntu to file merge proposals for Xubuntu Base and Ubuntu MATE Base
<infinity> flexiondotorg: Yeahp, would be nice to see if that's fixable.
<flexiondotorg> Should I subscribe ubuntu-release or just yourself?
<infinity> flexiondotorg: ~ubuntu-cdimage and ~adconrad
<flexiondotorg> Thanks
<infinity> (I'm in the former, but the explicit ping doesn't hurt)
<flexiondotorg> infinity, All filed. Thanks for help on this.
<rtg> can I get linux-snapdragon and -meta accepted from the Xenial NEW queue ?
<infinity> rtg: Not without it being reviewed, and me being grumpy about everything about it.
<rtg> infinity, well I can't know what you are grumpy about until you tell me.  I cloned it from raspi2, so they both have the same issues
<infinity> rtg: I haven't reviewed it yet, so was holding off on the grump.
<rtg> infinity, it is a 4.2 kernel for now, but we plan to update it to 4.4 before release
<infinity> rtg: But the most obvious one is "why?" ... With, I assume your response being "cause we need the 96boards branch to make it go and we don't want to review all of that for suitability in master/generic", which then leads to "why not a 96boards kernel instead of a snapdragon-specific one, then?"
<flexiondotorg> wxl, All participating flavours are ready.
<flexiondotorg> wxl, Have you agree a release ETA with slangasek?
<wxl> flexiondotorg: we have not set an ETA, but just that we'd do it friday
<wxl> slangasek: when do you want to press the button?
<flexiondotorg> wxl, OK. It is 14:32 here.
<wxl> over here it is Fri Jan 29 06:35:56 PST 2016
<LocutusOfBorg> ^^^^ accepting fonts-android should make renpy and request-tracker4 migrate
<LocutusOfBorg> thanks!!!
<slangasek> wxl: whenever you ask me to :)
<flexiondotorg> slangasek, wxl I'm going to be leaving work in 25mins so won't be around to send the email announcement for a few hours.
<flexiondotorg> wxl, The draft is ready, you know where it is :-)
<wxl> slangasek: i guess i'll wait a few hours until i hear back from flexiondotorg
<wxl> suffice it to say we're ready to go tho
<slangasek> wxl: ah?  what are you waiting to hear back from him on?  I got the impression he was saying they were ready
<slangasek> or do you mean, wait until he's back so he can send the mail?
<wxl> slangasek: well he originally said he would so if he can that'd be super fab as he won't be at work whilst i am just getting at work
<wxl> slangasek: the thing is already prepped though, so i can send it out now if need be
<slangasek> wxl: well, do you want me to push the button now, or wait?
<wxl> slangasek: please wait
<slangasek> ok
<flexiondotorg> wxl, What is it you need from me?
<flexiondotorg> Everything is set.
<flexiondotorg> I'm not at a computer for the next 2 hours.
<flexiondotorg> But the announcement is drafted.
<flexiondotorg> You can cut and paste and send.
<flexiondotorg> When I'm back home I'll catch up on IRC.
 * flexiondotorg is away...
<wxl> slangasek: hit the button and i'll have a message out in just a bit
<slangasek> wxl: in progress
<slangasek> utlemming: alpha-2 cloud image publication ready?
<utlemming> slangasek: yup, there's good to go, url is live
<slangasek> ok
<slangasek> wxl: mirrors syncing
<wxl> slangasek: do i post to ubuntu-announce or just ubuntu-devel-announce
<wxl> ?
<slangasek> wxl: ubuntu-devel-announce only
<wxl> thanks
<wxl> getting it out now
<wxl> slangasek: sent. thank you so much. is ubuntu going to participate in beta1?
<slangasek> wxl: no; we do one beta and the release
<wxl> slangasek: ok. i'll see if i can muster some support for community release tasks for beta1 then.
<slangasek> wxl: (announce message moderated)
<flocculant> wxl: I'm already listed for b1
<wxl> slangasek: thank you sir
<wxl> and flocculant thank you for being on it (as usual) XD
<flocculant> might be nice to see people that don't bother to help out though
<wxl> yeah well i guess the release manager pool is relatively limited
<wxl> but i couldn't help but agree
<flocculant> well it's relatively limited ofc - but there are gnome,studio and kylin
<wxl> mythbuntu, edubuntu, etc
<flocculant> studio though tends not to alpha like us
<wxl> yes agree
 * tgm4883 pops his head in
<flocculant> pretty sure that both myth and edu are LTS only - so bit harsh perhaps on them :)
<flocculant> hi tgm4883 :)
<wxl> true true
<wxl> but maybe they have more time to burn flocculant XD
<flocculant> heh
<tgm4883> whats the problem?
<flocculant> there's not as such - not with you :)
<flocculant> 'community need to deal with the alpha/beta's that ubuntu don't - with canonical help
<flocculant> it tends to be the same people do the dealing
<flocculant> but as I said afaik you and edubuntu are LTS only
<tgm4883> ok
<flocculant> so bit harsh to expect anything for the once you might get involved in it prior to ubuntu's only beta for an LTS
<tgm4883> what sort of involment are we looking for here?
<wxl> here's my other problem
<wxl> we don't even really have a wiki page discussing this
<flocculant> tgm4883: not much tbh - pen the release announcement, chivvy teams involved to get things done
<wxl> oh we do!
<wxl> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommunityMilestoneProcess
<wxl> i'm going to link that
<wxl> once the wiki sso completes
<wxl> talk to you guys in a couple days :/
<flocculant> tgm4883: most importantly be available for whoever is helping on the canonical side - slangasek this time, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/XenialXerus/ReleaseTaskSignup
<flocculant> wxl: good luck :p
<wxl> there https://wiki.ubuntu.com/XenialXerus/ReleaseTaskSignup
 * flexiondotorg returns
<flexiondotorg> wxl, Yo.
<flexiondotorg> How does it?
<wxl> flexiondotorg: we're released!
<flexiondotorg> wxl Just caught the backlog :-)
<flexiondotorg> wxl, Excellent. Well done. ANd thanks to slangasek for helping us out :-)
<wxl> +1 flexiondotorg
<wxl> thank you slangasek :)
<wxl> and thank you flexiondotorg
#ubuntu-release 2016-01-30
<wxl> slangasek: oh! are dailies back on?
<slangasek> wxl: they sure aren't. fixing now, thanks
<wxl> slangasek: thank you for all the help. :) time to go home—
<slangasek> enabled
<cjwatson> infinity,slangasek: Could you please "force-skiptest ghc/7.10.3-7"?  That version is in fact part of the fix for the haskell-hoogle tests that are failing, but the other part is in haskell-hoogle itself, and is part of a biggish transition; with the pinning system I don't have a way to convince p-m to test both halves of the fix without promoting one half to xenial, and I've confirmed that ghc at least fixes the part of the failure ...
<cjwatson> ... that I was expecting it to fix
<cjwatson> (specifically, it fixes the ghc-doc installation failure seen in http://autopkgtest.ubuntu.com/packages/h/haskell-hoogle/xenial/armhf/ and http://autopkgtest.ubuntu.com/packages/h/haskell-hoogle/xenial/s390x/
<cjwatson> )
<infinity> cjwatson: I believe it can be forced to be tested together with a double trigger.
 * infinity tests.
<infinity> cjwatson: http://autopkgtest.ubuntu.com/packages/h/haskell-hoogle/
<cjwatson> infinity: Ah, good, thanks a lot
<cjwatson> I'll wait for ghc to finish migrating and then retry the various other haskell-hoogle triggers
<infinity> cjwatson: Looks like it migrated.
<cjwatson> Yeah, migrate and publish I mean
<infinity> ;)
<wxl> hey has kylin's dailies been turned back on?
<infinity> Yup.
<wxl> ok cuz they don't have an image today. course i didn't look at the cron job, so…
 * xnox ponders if doko upload things after the free java dinner... sbuild-build-depends-core-dummy : Depends: build-essential but it is not going to be installed
<xnox> imho all builders are broken, no?
#ubuntu-release 2016-01-31
<doko> xnox, I didn't
<xnox> doko, ok. build-essentials are not installable, and dpkg/arch.pm missing and e.g. s390x claims s390x does not exist in "any all" architecutres.
 * xnox goes to sleep
<xnox> wgrant, are you up?
<xnox> https://launchpad.net/~xnox/+archive/ubuntu/nonvirt/+build/8917755
<xnox> https://launchpad.net/~xnox/+archive/ubuntu/nonvirt/+build/8917758
<xnox> oh, it's not monday yet in autstralia.
<xnox> never mind.
<xnox> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mysql-5.6/5.6.28-1ubuntu2
<xnox> chroots and/or xenial-proposed are b0rked
 * infinity looks.
<cjwatson> Dpkg/Arch.pm being missing is because the first thing the chroot upgrade does is remove build-essential dpkg-dev libdpkg-perl perl perl-modules
<infinity> Indeed.
<cjwatson> and it's because https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/perl/5.22.1-5/+build/8916841 hasn't finished building yet
<infinity> It's likely the perl/amd64 FTBFS.
<infinity> Jinx.
<cjwatson> so yeah, it's early hours of Sunday, just try not to build too much until perl is done :P
<infinity> cjwatson: Hasn't finished because I retried it just now.  It had a testsuite failure that I'm hoping is flappy.
<cjwatson> yeah, figured
<cjwatson> I'll disable auto-sync temporarily to avoid compounding things
<infinity> We're about due for a mass retry anyway.  I'll do the archive.
<cjwatson> after perl has finished, I assume
<infinity> Not sure I have the energy to do the walk-the-builders hunt for PPA builds.
<infinity> Yes, after perl. :P
<cjwatson> I have scripts for that kind of thing
<infinity> Well, let's see if perl completes.
<cjwatson> I basically just adapt http://paste.ubuntu.com/14785867/ for whatever I need for failure-du-jour
<cjwatson> it's foul but works
<infinity> If the failure is persistent, someone gets to firefight.  Or I'll remove it from proposed and fix on Monday.
<infinity> Probably the latter.
<cjwatson> do you remember what the test failure was?
<cjwatson> I'm guessing it's transient unless it has anything to do with the umask change
<infinity> Nope!  Not sober enough to science correctly.
<infinity> But it's amd64, the odds of it flapping two different tests over two tries seem slim.
<infinity> cjwatson: And second try looks good.
<cjwatson> Oh good
 * tsimonq2 wonders if this is a better place to report FTBFS findings...
<teward> tsimonq2: depends on the fail-to-build issue, usually -devel if it's packages
<tsimonq2> teward: ahh okay
<teward> (though if it's related to something with the builders, either place will probably pick it up)
<teward> tsimonq2: mind if I ask what's failing to build?
<teward> :P
<teward> (and don't tell me nginx, i will panic-attack if that's the case)
 * tsimonq2 checks for nginx
<cjwatson> tsimonq2: If it's "everything in xenial on !amd64", see above.
<tsimonq2> cjwatson: what do you mean by that?
<tsimonq2> !amd54
<tsimonq2> !amd64
<ubot5> AMD64 and Intel 64 are fully supported architectures on Ubuntu. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CommonQuestions#AMD64_Processors and http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Amd64 for more information.
<cjwatson> "not amd64"
<cjwatson> syntax from C or a bunch of other languages
<teward> cjwatson: he's poking based on this report for things in main, to ID things that might have easy fixes - http://qa.ubuntuwire.org/ftbfs/
<tsimonq2> ^
<teward> fortunately, nginx is not on that list, i would have panicked if it were heh
<cjwatson> oh, that.
<infinity> Oh.  Well, if you want to find things with potentially easy fixes, read the build logs. :)
<teward> ^ that
<tsimonq2> well yeah that's what I have been doing
<infinity> tsimonq2: Well, to put it another way, if someone like me had read the log and determined the easy fix, I would have uploaded it already.
<tsimonq2> I look at ones with build-dep errors, try it in a schroot, and if it works it needs to be rebuilt on the archive
<tsimonq2> or if the dependency is already resolved
<tsimonq2> I have had to file MIRs before as well to solve errors
<teward> that MIRs comment reminded me, i have to figure what Lua versions are being kept in Main for Xenial
<teward> that's not documented anywhere is it
<infinity> teward: "The fewer, the better", and if the number is higher than 1, then a few of us argue about it.
<teward> infinity: at a glance, based on packages.ubuntu.com i'm seeing a couple lua 5 versions in Main
<teward> 5.1, 5.2, and 5.3; the main reason I ask is if 5.2 or 5.3 are selected I'll have to mess with nginx-extras
<teward> and then some people will be sad
<teward> (Lua 5.2+ breaks the nginx-extras Lua module, and even though that's in Universe... :/)
<teward> s/that's in/that binary package is in/
<infinity> teward: I recall, yes.  I remember starting to port it at one point, and then realizing I didn't care and it should be upstream's problem. :P
<teward> indeed
<teward> and upstream said "Nope" so :P
<teward> hence the reason i'm curious
<teward> infinity: when is that type of decision usually finalized?  Before FF?
<teward> i remember having some discussion on that in -devel i think, a while ago, but eh
<infinity> teward: When we get around to looking at things with multiple versions and trying to force the issue.
<teward> ok
<infinity> teward: Not today. :)
<teward> infinity: heheh, didn't think today :)
<infinity> Alright, mass give-back (for the archive) is done, I'm going to go find pizza.
<teward> infinity: what a coincidence i'm waiting for a pizza delivery heh
<cjwatson> I've given back the last nine hours of failures across the board, including PPAs.
<cjwatson> Non-amd64 failures, anyway
<infinity> cjwatson: Ta.
<cjwatson> And it turns out I actually failed to disable auto-sync, but this whole thing didn't span a time when it would have run anyway
<infinity> cjwatson: FYI, I've kidnapped z13-028 for some glibc/gcc/binutils debugging, hence it being manual.
<infinity> I'm pretty sure I have a host I'm meant to be doing that on, but equally sure I don't recall how to get to it. :P
<cjwatson> np
<tsimonq2> squashfs-tools needs a build retry, https://launchpadlibrarian.net/235788892/buildlog_ubuntu-xenial-i386.squashfs-tools_1%3A4.3-3_BUILDING.txt.gz is the log from the 18th, and here is the successful log from about 5 minutes ago on a local schroot: http://paste.ubuntu.com/14798469/
<tsimonq2> squashfs-tools is in main, and I found it using FTBFS
<tsimonq2> same with nmap, https://launchpadlibrarian.net/235788840/buildlog_ubuntu-xenial-i386.nmap_7.01-2_BUILDING.txt.gz and http://paste.ubuntu.com/14798563/
<cjwatson> tsimonq2: sorry, no, your local testing is not rigorous enough.  In both cases, the source package in question is in main and the "missing" build-dependency is in universe, which is not currently allowed
<cjwatson> tsimonq2: a retry will just fail the same way
<tsimonq2> cjwatson: how do I update my schroot then to reflect this?
<cjwatson> tsimonq2: to test builds in main, you need to make sure that your sbuild/schroot configuration is only using main, not universe etc.
<tsimonq2> ahh okay
<tsimonq2> thank you for the fast response, cjwatson :)
<cjwatson> I've never bothered setting this up in a particularly fixed way; mostly it's clear enough and if not then I just temporarily hack a chroot's sources.list
<cjwatson> could probably use --chroot-setup-commands or so if I could be bothered
<tsimonq2> makes sense, thanks :)
<tsimonq2> !info glib2.0
<ubot5> libglib2.0-tests (source: glib2.0): GLib library of C routines - installed tests. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.46.1-1 (wily), package size 966 kB, installed size 7456 kB
<tsimonq2> !info glib2.0 sid
<ubot5> 'sid' is not a valid distribution: kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, partner, precise, precise-backports, precise-proposed, stable, testing, trusty, trusty-backports, trusty-proposed, unstable, utopic, utopic-backports, utopic-proposed, vivid, vivid-backports, vivid-proposed, wily, wily-backports, wily-proposed, xenial, xenial-backports, xenial-proposed
<tsimonq2> oh :(
<xnox> ppc64el has very little builders... =(
<xnox> cjwatson, infinity - thanks for fixing/retrying stuff
<wgrant> xnox: Stabbing.
<xnox> =)
<xnox> could i get sponsoree merged into archive tools please? =)
<xnox> https://code.launchpad.net/~xnox/ubuntu-archive-tools/sponsoree/+merge/280554
<xnox> fun autopkgtest queue is great =)
<xnox> xenial	1449	1648	1310	1588	1158
<tsimonq2> flocculant: OH? well OBVIOUSLY I want my branch to be merged into the QA branch, is there a specific merge request where I didn't do this right? :D
<tsimonq2> whoops wrong channel :P
#ubuntu-release 2017-01-23
<slangasek> Laney: do you have any insight into the systemd autopkgtest regression (failure to recover from reboot, where this did not happen previously)? looks like some sort of behavior change in the testbed
<Laney> slangasek: pitti hinted barry the other day to look at the kernel, something to do with nested qemu
<Laney> slangasek: I think this is https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/systemd/+bug/1658178 which apw filed at the same time
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1658178 in systemd (Ubuntu) "systemd 232-10ubuntu1 ADT test failure with linux 4.9.0-12.13" [Undecided,New]
<apw> Laney, interestingly those are showing the tester getting unexpectedly "Killed" and the one we are chasing on i386 is doing that too, in apparmor tests
<Laney> apw: it says it timed out
<Laney> also pitti said he ran it on debian's 4.9 kernel and it happened for him with that one too
<apw> Laney, not uncommon when the world gets oom'd i guess
<Laney> It's a theory
<Laney> Sounds like it was reproducible locally for him anyway, so someone could confirm that
<apw> investigations are on-going at least
<LocutusOfBorg> hello, like every monday morning, I'm looking for an AA to make some transitions end/finish
<apw> LocutusOfBorg, let us know what you are looking to do, and we can see what we can do
<LocutusOfBorg> sigh LP: #1624694
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1624694 in virtualbox-ext-pack (Ubuntu) "please move virtualbox-ext-pack to multiverse" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1624694
<apw> LocutusOfBorg, done
<LocutusOfBorg> z3
<LocutusOfBorg> <3
<LocutusOfBorg> another thing is some demotions to proposed to see ocaml stack migrate
<LocutusOfBorg> they are all RC buggy and out of Stretch already
<LocutusOfBorg> (leaf packages)
<LocutusOfBorg> and third: some hint about imagemagick6 transition might be helpful, that emacs issue is making it stuck
<apw> LocutusOfBorg, is there a bug for the demotions ?
<LocutusOfBorg> nope, usually nobody asks for it
<LocutusOfBorg> when the stuff is already out from debian I mean
<LocutusOfBorg> (and is leaf)
 * apw will see what he canf ind
<Laney> presumably a list would be helpful at least
<LocutusOfBorg> oh an llvm trivial promotion to main
<LocutusOfBorg> lldb-3.9/amd64 unsatisfiable Depends: python-lldb-3.9
<LocutusOfBorg>  please kick janest-core-extended janest-core-kernel janest-core pa-test ocaml-re2 ocaml-textutils in proposed
<LocutusOfBorg> this is the list
<rbasak> Could someone force-badtest dovecot/1:2.2.25-1ubuntu2/armhf please? This is a known unstable test. It takes an unreasonable number of retry attempts to get it to pass. This is blocking mysql-5.7 migration. I did look into it but I couldn't find the race :-/
<apw> rbasak, looking
<apw> rbasak, done
<Laney> rbasak: Could you make that test non-fatal for the next upload maybe?
<apw> rbasak, right if we are going to ignore it anyhow ...
<rbasak> Laney, apw: I'd like to. cpaelzer suggest the same. But the test is probably useful on armhf. I wonder if there's any dep8 thing to limit a test by arch? Or should I just make it check dpkg-architecture?
<rbasak> Thank you for forcing for now, anyway
<Laney> rbasak: There isn't, but I was thinking you'd do it on just that one test which would require patching the code anyway
<Laney> (I assume)
<rbasak> If you're saying that I use dpkg-architecture or similar to make the test result ignored on armhf but still fatal if failed on amd64, then sure, we can do that.
<Laney> rbasak: oh right, I just looked and the testsuite is actually directly contained in debian/tests
<Laney> I thought you'd have to modify the upstream testsuite to make that one non-fatal
<Laney> So yeah, what you say
<rbasak> OK, thanks
<cpaelzer> rbasak: in other cases I have touched or written tests that just check dpkg-architecture
<cpaelzer> rbasak: although a generic arch feature in d/t/control would be nice I'd expect that since the code snippet is so small nobody ever bothered
<cpaelzer> the snipped for your test to check on arch
<rbasak> cpaelzer: thanks. Good to know that seems to be the best method right now
<cpaelzer> rbasak: if you want me to point to a snippet to resue let me know
<cpaelzer> rbasak: https://gerrit.fd.io/r/gitweb?p=deb_dpdk.git;a=blob;f=debian/tests/check-dpdk-supported-arch.sh;h=1105dc2edf4dd4f7ab7f47b715f228efbfbffcf6;hb=refs/heads/16.11.x
<cpaelzer> I realized it is useless to ask to ask :-) if you need feel free to pick that up (or suggest changes if you want)
<cpaelzer> we reuse that in different tests that are in our d/t/*
<rbasak> cpaelzer: thanks. I've noted this in the bug.
<acheronuk> release team: ca someone please make an exception, force, skip or whatever is appropriate, for the ppc64el and s390x of http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/update_excuses.html#gwenview
<acheronuk> one of the test dependencies now requires QtWebEngine, which is not and I don't think ever will be buildable so satisfied on those architectures
<LocutusOfBorg> apw, <3
<LocutusOfBorg> oh... you need a bigger hammer :(
<LocutusOfBorg>     * amd64: libcore-extended-ocaml-dev, libcore-kernel-ocaml-dev, libcore-ocaml-dev, libpa-test-camlp4-dev, libre2-ocaml-dev, libtextutils-ocaml-dev
<LocutusOfBorg> they migrated again :/
<apw> LocutusOfBorg, grrr ... ok
<LocutusOfBorg> block proposed maybe?
<apw> LocutusOfBorg, yep, done that
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected sosreport [source] (yakkety-proposed) [3.3+git50-g3c0349b-2~ubuntu16.10.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected sosreport [source] (trusty-proposed) [3.3+git50-g3c0349b-2~ubuntu14.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected sosreport [source] (xenial-proposed) [3.3+git50-g3c0349b-2~ubuntu16.04.1]
<apw> ^ will be replaced by an updated zesty and associated backports
<zul> hey can someone get panko out of binary new please?
<LocutusOfBorg> apw, your hammer is not strong enough :/
<apw> LocutusOfBorg, erp how is that possible, they are blocked in hint
<LocutusOfBorg> don't know... I'm going to open a bug
<Laney> check the log first
<apw> Laney, i can only assume the hints hit too late or something
<LocutusOfBorg> apw, probably, because dinstall run some seconds before your hint
<LocutusOfBorg> ran
<apw> though i don't know how unlucky i could have gotten
<Laney> yeah I expect if they are demoted again it'll be good now
<apw> Laney, working on that presumption.  it seems the blocks needs to be in more than a couple of mins before
<apw> i guess we update the hints, then do something slow, then evaluate the world against the hints
<coreycb> hello, can someone from the release team please reject python-oslo.context python-oslo.context from zesty-proposed?
<coreycb> that is, python-oslo.context 2.12.0-0ubuntu1
<slangasek> Laney: nested qemu> ah; should that bug be refiled against the kernel, then?
<Laney> slangasek: I suppose it will be if apw's minion's investigations confirm the hunch
<slashd> Hi SRU, could you please take a look at "krb5 | 1.13.2+dfsg-5ubuntu2" waiting in the Xenial upload queue in order to get a build in -proposed this week if possible ? It will be appreciated, thanks
<barry> good to see network-manager got promoted.  any idea what was causing the systemd 'upstream' test to fail and how that got unblocked?
<apw> slashd, the existing krb5 has a regressing ADT test so it stuck in -proposed
<seb128> apw, pitti said on friday that it was fine to ignore, that's a posgresql test issue see https://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2017/01/20/%23ubuntu-devel.html#t10:19
<slashd> apw, please let me know if the situation changes
<rbasak> apw: I think it's fine to release krb5 on all three series. Shall I go ahead and do that or are you still looking?
<apw> rbasak, i am in the middle of it ...
<apw> rbasak, you concur that that openafs failure does not look related in trusty ?
<rbasak> apw: agreed. It looks like it's been failing that way for a long time.
<apw> rbasak, all gone ... i'll let that propogate before reviewing the new one
<apw> slashd, there is no coresponding yakkety upload, do i conclude it is not needed there ?
<acheronuk> forensics-all seems stuck in zesty proposed as it requires https://packages.debian.org/sid/rekall-core
<acheronuk>  is this syncable?
<acheronuk> that issue would block KDE's gwenview from migrating
<rbasak> apw: thanks!
<slashd> apw, Y and Z already has the code in place
<sil2100> bdmurray: hey! You want to take care of ceph in the xenial queue, or can I pick it up? Asking since you accepted the yakkety version
<bdmurray> sil2100: feel free to review it
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted ceph [source] (xenial-proposed) [10.2.5-0ubuntu0.16.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted krb5 [source] (xenial-proposed) [1.13.2+dfsg-5ubuntu2]
<apw> slashd, ^
<slashd> apw, thanks much appreciated
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: knot [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed/universe) [2.4.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: knot [s390x] (zesty-proposed/universe) [2.4.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ros-opencv-apps [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.11.14-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gtkhash [powerpc] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.0-1] (no packageset)
<Laney> 'sup with the arm64 buildds?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ros-opencv-apps [s390x] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.11.14-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: knot [powerpc] (zesty-proposed/universe) [2.4.0-2] (no packageset)
<apw> Laney, in motion currently apparently
<Laney> apw: literally
<apw> Laney, literally
<Laney> raise RecursionError
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New sync: rekall (zesty-proposed/primary) [1.6.0+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ros-opencv-apps [powerpc] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.11.14-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: knot [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [2.4.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libpgobject-util-dbchange-perl [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.050.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ros-opencv-apps [i386] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.11.14-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ros-opencv-apps [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.11.14-1] (no packageset)
<sil2100> smoser: hey! I'm reviewing the curtin xenial SRU right now and out of curiosity - what's the reason for removing merge-upstream from the new-upstream-snapshot script?
<smoser> sil2100, because i gave up
<smoser> merge upstream (prob ably because of some historic luser error or current luser error) was doing the bzr thing where it decides that although 2 files are identical, it should show a diff on the removal of one file and replacement of that same file.
<smoser> ie, bzr tracks 'files' rather than just their content, and the file-id in the trunk branh somehow got to be different than the file-id in the packaging brach
<sil2100> eh, ok
<smoser> at least that is how i understand it, andso 'bzr diff old-version new-version' becomes useless.
<sil2100> Anyway, the replacements looks sane, was just missing some context about the change in the comments, but it's all good
<sil2100> smoser: IIUC some of the bugs from the release are also for yakkety, right? Could you prepare a yakkety upload later as well?
<smoser> have you ever seen taht before ? the file thing ?
<smoser> yeah, i can do an upload for yakkety
<sil2100> Don't remember seeing it, but I haven't used merge-upstream quite a while though
<sil2100> smoser: ok, another small question as it's the first time I review curtin: why is the zesty bzr snapshot revno different from the xenial one? Is it because of the new-upstream-snapshot changes?
<sil2100> Ah, no, I see, xenial test skips
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: qemu (xenial-proposed/main) [1:2.5+dfsg-5ubuntu10.7 => 1:2.5+dfsg-5ubuntu10.8] (ubuntu-server, virt)
<sil2100> Ok
<sil2100> All good, looks like it's the same
<sil2100> Ignore my question in that case
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted curtin [source] (xenial-proposed) [0.1.0~bzr437-0ubuntu1~16.04.1]
<smoser> sil2100, oh. i uploaded 437 to xenial. i can upload 437 to zesty now
<smoser> to make sure that it is newer
<smoser> but yeah, the difference is just a commit and a revert
<cpaelzer> hi, might anybody have time to look at considering migrate for Xenial as well for bug 1626972 ?
<ubot5> bug 1626972 in qemu (Ubuntu Xenial) "QEMU memfd_create fallback mechanism change for security drivers" [Undecided,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1626972
<smoser> sil2100, just now uploaded to yakkety.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: curtin (yakkety-proposed/main) [0.1.0~bzr425-0ubuntu1 => 0.1.0~bzr437-0ubuntu1~16.10.1] (ubuntu-server)
<sil2100> smoser: thanks - yeah, you could upload for consistency, but it's all good since they're both the same
<bdmurray> slangasek: could you fully phase apport for xenial? The SRU involved an import change at the beginning of a file which will change line numbers for everything thereby creating a different SAS for python trackebacks.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: knot [arm64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [2.4.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: knot [armhf] (zesty-proposed/universe) [2.4.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ros-opencv-apps [arm64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.11.14-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ros-opencv-apps [armhf] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.11.14-1] (no packageset)
<slangasek> bdrung: phasing done
<slangasek> sigh
<slangasek> bdmurray: phasing done
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: flash-kernel (xenial-security/main) [3.0~rc.4ubuntu62.1.1 => 3.0~rc.4ubuntu62.1.1] (core) (sync)
<barry> Laney, cyphermox, slangasek i see network-manager got promoted, which means systemd 232-10ubuntu1 probably fixed the 'upstream' autopkgtest.  or was some other explicit fix made to get systemd's autopkgtests passing again?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: flash-kernel (yakkety-security/main) [3.0~rc.4ubuntu64.1.1 => 3.0~rc.4ubuntu64.1.1] (core) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: linux-firmware-raspi2 (yakkety-security/multiverse) [1.20161020-0ubuntu1~1.1 => 1.20161020-0ubuntu1~1.1] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: linux-firmware-raspi2 (xenial-security/multiverse) [1.20161020-0ubuntu1~0.1 => 1.20161020-0ubuntu1~0.1] (no packageset) (sync)
<slangasek> barry: as systemd tests are currently broken I marked them such in proposed-migration
<barry> slangasek: ack, thanks
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted flash-kernel [sync] (xenial-security) [3.0~rc.4ubuntu62.1.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted linux-firmware-raspi2 [sync] (xenial-security) [1.20161020-0ubuntu1~0.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted flash-kernel [sync] (yakkety-security) [3.0~rc.4ubuntu64.1.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted linux-firmware-raspi2 [sync] (yakkety-security) [1.20161020-0ubuntu1~1.1]
<acheronuk> could someone please force-badtest okular/4:16.04.3-0ubuntu1. that old KDE4 version has a new Qt5 version about to take it's place, so the single Qt4 failing test there is pretty much an irrelevance
<acheronuk> thx :)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-limits [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.2.1-1] (no packageset)
#ubuntu-release 2017-01-24
<slangasek> wgrant: LP: #1658804 - xdelta3 is a C program, it ought to get rebuilt for each of the previous releases with the corresponding toolchain rather than just copying it back?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1658804 in xdelta3 (Ubuntu) "SRU xdelta3 to xenial, yakkety main" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1658804
<wgrant> slangasek: Oh, I meant copying from the release pocket of each series.
<wgrant> And then promoting.
<wgrant> The only change as part of the MIR was enabling the test suite, which I can upload to each series if that's interesting.
<wgrant> (and I have pysha3 -updates uploads ready locally, just waiting for the new upstream to migrate in zesty)
<slangasek> wgrant: ah.  I think we do want the test suite enabled for each release, since we autopkgtest srus.
<slangasek> wgrant: I can do a prelim pocket copy to promote, but could you follow up on the test suitery?
<wgrant> slangasek: Sure.
<slangasek> SRU test case: passes autopkgtest ;P
<wgrant> slangasek: Thanks.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New source: pysha3 (xenial-proposed/primary) [1.0.0-0ubuntu1~ubuntu16.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New source: pysha3 (yakkety-proposed/primary) [1.0.0-0ubuntu1~ubuntu16.10.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed [amd64] (zesty-proposed/main) [4.9.0-15.16] (core, kernel)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [4.9.0-15.16]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted knot [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [2.4.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted knot [armhf] (zesty-proposed) [2.4.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libpgobject-util-dbchange-perl [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [0.050.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ros-opencv-apps [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [1.11.14-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ros-opencv-apps [armhf] (zesty-proposed) [1.11.14-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ros-opencv-apps [powerpc] (zesty-proposed) [1.11.14-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted knot [arm64] (zesty-proposed) [2.4.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-limits [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [1.2.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ros-opencv-apps [i386] (zesty-proposed) [1.11.14-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted knot [powerpc] (zesty-proposed) [2.4.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ros-opencv-apps [arm64] (zesty-proposed) [1.11.14-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gtkhash [powerpc] (zesty-proposed) [1.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted knot [s390x] (zesty-proposed) [2.4.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ros-opencv-apps [s390x] (zesty-proposed) [1.11.14-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted knot [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed) [2.4.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ros-opencv-apps [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed) [1.11.14-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: flask-limiter [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.9.3-1] (no packageset)
<apw> acheronuk, done
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pysha3 [source] (xenial-proposed) [1.0.0-0ubuntu1~ubuntu16.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pysha3 [source] (yakkety-proposed) [1.0.0-0ubuntu1~ubuntu16.10.1]
<acheronuk> apw: thank you :)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pysha3 [ppc64el] (xenial-proposed/universe) [1.0.0-0ubuntu1~ubuntu16.04.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pysha3 [ppc64el] (yakkety-proposed/universe) [1.0.0-0ubuntu1~ubuntu16.10.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pysha3 [amd64] (yakkety-proposed/universe) [1.0.0-0ubuntu1~ubuntu16.10.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pysha3 [arm64] (xenial-proposed/universe) [1.0.0-0ubuntu1~ubuntu16.04.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pysha3 [i386] (xenial-proposed/universe) [1.0.0-0ubuntu1~ubuntu16.04.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pysha3 [armhf] (yakkety-proposed/universe) [1.0.0-0ubuntu1~ubuntu16.10.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pysha3 [powerpc] (yakkety-proposed/universe) [1.0.0-0ubuntu1~ubuntu16.10.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pysha3 [armhf] (xenial-proposed/universe) [1.0.0-0ubuntu1~ubuntu16.04.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pysha3 [i386] (yakkety-proposed/universe) [1.0.0-0ubuntu1~ubuntu16.10.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pysha3 [arm64] (yakkety-proposed/universe) [1.0.0-0ubuntu1~ubuntu16.10.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pysha3 [s390x] (yakkety-proposed/universe) [1.0.0-0ubuntu1~ubuntu16.10.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pysha3 [arm64] (xenial-proposed) [1.0.0-0ubuntu1~ubuntu16.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pysha3 [i386] (xenial-proposed) [1.0.0-0ubuntu1~ubuntu16.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pysha3 [amd64] (yakkety-proposed) [1.0.0-0ubuntu1~ubuntu16.10.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pysha3 [armhf] (yakkety-proposed) [1.0.0-0ubuntu1~ubuntu16.10.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pysha3 [powerpc] (yakkety-proposed) [1.0.0-0ubuntu1~ubuntu16.10.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pysha3 [s390x] (yakkety-proposed) [1.0.0-0ubuntu1~ubuntu16.10.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pysha3 [armhf] (xenial-proposed) [1.0.0-0ubuntu1~ubuntu16.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pysha3 [arm64] (yakkety-proposed) [1.0.0-0ubuntu1~ubuntu16.10.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pysha3 [ppc64el] (yakkety-proposed) [1.0.0-0ubuntu1~ubuntu16.10.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pysha3 [ppc64el] (xenial-proposed) [1.0.0-0ubuntu1~ubuntu16.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pysha3 [i386] (yakkety-proposed) [1.0.0-0ubuntu1~ubuntu16.10.1]
<acheronuk> if anyone is able to, could the KDE 16.12.1 applications new binaries in the queue for zesty perhaps be approved?
<acheronuk> they have been sitting in the queue since last week
<Ukikie> Oh huh, someone packaged pysha3.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted curtin [source] (yakkety-proposed) [0.1.0~bzr437-0ubuntu1~16.10.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libkcddb [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [4:16.12.1-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libkcddb [armhf] (zesty-proposed) [4:16.12.1-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libkcddb [powerpc] (zesty-proposed) [4:16.12.1-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libkcddb [s390x] (zesty-proposed) [4:16.12.1-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libkcddb [arm64] (zesty-proposed) [4:16.12.1-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libkcddb [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed) [4:16.12.1-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libkcddb [i386] (zesty-proposed) [4:16.12.1-0ubuntu1]
<apw> acheronuk, done
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libkcompactdisc [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [4:16.12.1-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libkcompactdisc [armhf] (zesty-proposed) [4:16.12.1-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libkcompactdisc [powerpc] (zesty-proposed) [4:16.12.1-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libkcompactdisc [s390x] (zesty-proposed) [4:16.12.1-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libkcompactdisc [arm64] (zesty-proposed) [4:16.12.1-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libkcompactdisc [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed) [4:16.12.1-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libkcompactdisc [i386] (zesty-proposed) [4:16.12.1-0ubuntu1]
<acheronuk> apw: awesome. thank you again
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted flask-limiter [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [0.9.3-1]
<acheronuk> while I'm here..... can someone please make an exception, force, skip or whatever is appropriate, for the ppc64el and s390x of http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/update_excuses.html#gwenview
<acheronuk>  one of the test dependencies now requires QtWebEngine, which is not and I don't think ever will be buildable so satisfied on those architectures
<acheronuk> oh.... the kubuntu daily zesty iso also failed to build due to sum archive Hash Sum mismatchs. could that perhaps be retried, assuming those mismatches were just temporary while archive was sorting it's consistency out?
<acheronuk> sorry for multiple requests :/
<sil2100> acheronuk: I can re-run those, sure
<acheronuk> sil2100: thx :)
<sil2100> yw!
<sil2100> acheronuk: looks like one of the retried kubuntu builds already failed again
<sil2100> I guess the other one will fail as well
<acheronuk> E: Failed to fetch copy:/var/lib/apt/lists/partial/security.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_zesty-security_main_dep11_icons-64x64.tar.gz  Hash Sum mismatch
<acheronuk> E: Failed to fetch copy:/var/lib/apt/lists/partial/archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_zesty-updates_main_dep11_icons-64x64.tar.gz  Hash Sum mismatch
<acheronuk> not a clue on that :/
<Laney> that's weird
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New source: kdialog (zesty-proposed/primary) [16.12.1-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New source: kfilereplace (zesty-proposed/primary) [4:16.12.1-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New source: kimagemapeditor (zesty-proposed/primary) [4:16.12.1-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New source: kommander (zesty-proposed/primary) [4:16.12.1-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New source: minuet (zesty-proposed/primary) [16.12.1-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New source: keditbookmarks (zesty-proposed/primary) [16.12.1-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New source: klinkstatus (zesty-proposed/primary) [4:16.12.1-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New source: kfind (zesty-proposed/primary) [4:16.12.1-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New source: konqueror (zesty-proposed/primary) [4:16.12.1-0ubuntu1]
<shadeslayer> wgrant: hey, could you look at those new kde sources/binaries?
<lamont> can someone kick postfix pkg tests ?  looked transient when I glanced at it
<lamont> if it fails again, I'll spend a little time on it
<barry> sil2100: can you review LP: #1655133 ?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1655133 in ubuntu-image (Ubuntu) "SRU 0.14 tracking bug" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1655133
<sil2100> barry: sure thing!
<barry> sil2100: thanks!
<Laney> lamont: if you can upload it, you can retry it
<rbasak> I kicked it. I'm not sure if lamont _can_ upload postfix in Ubuntu.
<lamont> rbasak: I can (have)... nfc how to retry the pkg tests though.. halp?
<Laney> There's an icon next to the regression on update_excuses.
<lamont> Laney: ta
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: alsa-lib [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed/main) [1.1.3-4] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: alsa-lib [armhf] (zesty-proposed/main) [1.1.3-4] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: alsa-lib [i386] (zesty-proposed/main) [1.1.3-4] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: alsa-lib [amd64] (zesty-proposed/main) [1.1.3-4] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: alsa-lib [arm64] (zesty-proposed/main) [1.1.3-4] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: alsa-lib [powerpc] (zesty-proposed/main) [1.1.3-4] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: alsa-lib [s390x] (zesty-proposed/main) [1.1.3-4] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: firejail (xenial-proposed/universe) [0.9.38-1ubuntu0.1 => 0.9.38.10-0ubuntu0.16.04.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: barbican (xenial-proposed/universe) [1:2.0.0-0ubuntu1 => 1:2.0.0-0ubuntu1.1] (openstack)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected barbican [source] (xenial-proposed) [1:2.0.0-0ubuntu1.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: klibc (xenial-proposed/main) [2.0.4-8ubuntu1.16.04.2 => 2.0.4-8ubuntu1.16.04.3] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: klibc (yakkety-proposed/main) [2.0.4-8ubuntu3 => 2.0.4-8ubuntu3.1] (core)
<wxl> um shouldn't we be having alphas today?
<wxl> tsimonq2: ^^
<acheronuk> alpha is thurs?
<wxl> alpha is DUE thursday
<flocculant> :)
<wxl> i mean we could just wait until thursday, but i'm not sure we'll get the results we want XD
<flocculant> I could give you Xubuntu ones like that :p
<flocculant> wxl: did you catch my comment to you about lock failing on lubuntu?
<wxl> flocculant: yeah. we had a similar bug reported and i had the OP dupe it
<flocculant> k cool - r_ancell is looking there
<wxl> excellent
<flocculant> indeed he is :)
<wxl> :)
<flocculant> wxl we've added something to our post-install test, we got caught with similar last cycle very close to final release ...
<wxl> re: the locker itself, flocculant ?
<flocculant> testing it yea
<flocculant> http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/369/builds/141376/testcases/1628/results
<wxl> might not be a terrible idea
<flocculant> though when I first talked to ra about this he mentioned trying to make sure the autotest covered what was breaking
<wxl> i've never really grokked the whole autopkgtest system. not to say i can't, but just never took the time
<wxl> merge requests would be the way to resolve such issues/
<flocculant> well yea after working out what was breaking and how to test it :D
<wxl> where's the project on lp?
<flocculant> not a clue
<wxl> fooey
<flocculant> has auto in the name so I ignore it ;)
<wxl> well if you figure that out, let me know
<flocculant> wxl: not likely to unless I actually went looking or asking - which you could do as well :)
<flocculant> if it was some manual testing type thing I'd likely know
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: mesa (yakkety-proposed/main) [12.0.3-1ubuntu2 => 12.0.6-0ubuntu0.16.10.1] (core, xorg)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: mesa (xenial-proposed/main) [11.2.0-1ubuntu2.2 => 12.0.6-0ubuntu0.16.04.1] (core, xorg)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted alsa-lib [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [1.1.3-4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted alsa-lib [armhf] (zesty-proposed) [1.1.3-4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted alsa-lib [powerpc] (zesty-proposed) [1.1.3-4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted alsa-lib [s390x] (zesty-proposed) [1.1.3-4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted alsa-lib [arm64] (zesty-proposed) [1.1.3-4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted alsa-lib [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed) [1.1.3-4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted alsa-lib [i386] (zesty-proposed) [1.1.3-4]
#ubuntu-release 2017-01-25
<tsimonq2> slangasek: Ping ping ping :)
<tsimonq2> slangasek: We have Alpha 2 images?
<tsimonq2> slangasek: If not, could you Please Make It Happen ASAP? I'm getting poked by people, I got on here late because of a headache...
<slangasek> tsimonq2: uh, I don't think that should be a question to me, the flavor teams should be triggering builds of their own images from iso.qa.ubuntu.com?  but let me make sure the milestone is on the tracker
<tsimonq2> slangasek: Archive block? :))
<tsimonq2> slangasek: Don't we do that for milestones? :))))
<wxl> maybe extend the release date given the confusion
<slangasek> tsimonq2: well. we do, but that's not a prereq for building candidate images.
<tsimonq2> slangasek: Ok, so how can Mr. wxl help with that? He has access...
<wxl> afaik he has to get the milestone on there before i can do anything but maybe i'm worng
<tsimonq2> wxl: Who does?
<wxl> tsimonq2: release team
<slangasek> zesty alpha 2 milestone created
<slangasek> tsimonq2: what's the list of flavors participating in alpha2?
<tsimonq2> slangasek: Ubuntu Budgie, Kubuntu, Lubuntu
<tsimonq2> I know that for sure
<tsimonq2> Looking on the ML to see if anyone else is in...
<wxl> def. not Xubuntu
<wxl> probably Kylin
<wxl> you should check in with them
<tsimonq2> ^ that was my thought yeah
<wxl> i haven't heard from Gnome folks in a while
<tsimonq2> slangasek: And Ubuntu GNOME
<tsimonq2> wxl: See the ML
<wxl> or, come to think of it, MATE!
<wxl> can we push out the release until LATE thursday or early friday?
<tsimonq2> Whatever slangasek is comfortable with.
<tsimonq2> flexiondotorg: You in for Alpha 2?
<tsimonq2> Oh I wish I didn't have this headache so I could have caught him a few hours ago /o\
<wxl> well i'm feeling kind of ill for what it's worth
<wxl> mom in law's going in for surgery tomorrow too :(
<tsimonq2> It's going around
<tsimonq2> wxl: Eek, good luck to her
<wxl> one of the bafoons at work was coughing all over the place yesterday
<tsimonq2> slangasek: So I think our list is: Ubuntu Budgie, Kubuntu, Lubuntu, and Ubuntu GNOME, waiting to hear from Ubuntu MATE
<tsimonq2> slangasek: We can add more flavors if necessary tomorrow?
<slangasek> tsimonq2: ok, have triggered builds, hopefully those land in the correct milestone
<tsimonq2> slangasek: \o/
<tsimonq2> slangasek: Thank you. :)
<tsimonq2> slangasek: So...why is this empty, just curious?
<tsimonq2> http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/371/builds
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Lubuntu Alternate amd64 [Zesty Alpha 2] (20170125) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Lubuntu Alternate powerpc [Zesty Alpha 2] (20170125) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Lubuntu Alternate i386 [Zesty Alpha 2] (20170125) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Lubuntu Desktop amd64 [Zesty Alpha 2] (20170125) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Lubuntu Desktop powerpc [Zesty Alpha 2] (20170125) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Lubuntu Desktop i386 [Zesty Alpha 2] (20170125) has been added
<slangasek> tsimonq2: ^^ because builds take time.  not empty anymore.
<slangasek> though the kubuntu builds failed and I'm retrying that now
<tsimonq2> slangasek: No need to retry
<tsimonq2> slangasek: Known bug
<tsimonq2> slangasek: And yes, sorry for my impatience. :)
<tsimonq2> (didn't know that builds are what populated it...)
<slangasek> is it? the build log complained about hash mismatches on apt sources
<tsimonq2> Yep.
 * tsimonq2 finds Debian bug
<slangasek> ok, well, then it'll fail the same way again
<tsimonq2> slangasek: http://bugs.debian.org/838441
<ubot5> Debian bug 838441 in apt "apt-get update fails with "Hash Sum mismatch", mixes hashes between tar.gz and tar file" [Normal,Open]
<slangasek> why is that only affecting kubuntu?
<tsimonq2> slangasek: I pinged juliank and he gave me a temporary workaround, so we're good for now.
<tsimonq2> Because look at his work around... (finding logs)
<tsimonq2> 07:40:05 PM <juliank> I assume the kubuntu meta package enables the hidpi icons for appstream, I'd disable them for now, this should  work around the issue  for unknown reasons
<tsimonq2> ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
<slangasek> ah ok
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libdrm [source] (xenial-proposed) [2.4.70-1~ubuntu16.04.1]
<slangasek> well, once that's sorted I guess you'll still need an initial kubuntu alpha2 build triggered from nusakan
<tsimonq2> Ok
<tsimonq2> slangasek: Also, while you're around, wine made apt start whining and it won't shut up, confirmed:
<tsimonq2> W: Ignoring Provides line with non-equal DepCompareOp for package wine
<tsimonq2> (user in #ubuntu+1 confirmed this morning)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Xubuntu Desktop amd64 [Zesty Alpha 2] (20170125) has been added
<tsimonq2> flocculant: Uh what? -queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Xubuntu Desktop amd64 [Zesty Alpha 2] (20170125) has been added
<tsimonq2> slangasek: Nevermind I think
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Ubuntu MATE Desktop amd64 [Zesty Alpha 2] (20170125) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Ubuntu MATE Desktop i386 [Zesty Alpha 2] (20170125) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Ubuntu MATE Desktop powerpc [Zesty Alpha 2] (20170125) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Ubuntu GNOME Desktop amd64 [Zesty Alpha 2] (20170125) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Ubuntu GNOME Desktop i386 [Zesty Alpha 2] (20170125) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Ubuntu Base amd64 [Zesty Alpha 2] (20170125) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Ubuntu Base arm64 [Zesty Alpha 2] (20170125) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Ubuntu Base armhf [Zesty Alpha 2] (20170125) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Ubuntu Base i386 [Zesty Alpha 2] (20170125) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Ubuntu Base powerpc [Zesty Alpha 2] (20170125) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Ubuntu Base ppc64el [Zesty Alpha 2] (20170125) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Ubuntu Base s390x [Zesty Alpha 2] (20170125) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-django-tagging [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1:0.4.5-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Ubuntu Kylin Desktop amd64 [Zesty Alpha 2] (20170125) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Ubuntu Kylin Desktop i386 [Zesty Alpha 2] (20170125) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted juju-core [source] (xenial-proposed) [2.0.2-0ubuntu0.16.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted juju-core [source] (yakkety-proposed) [2.0.2-0ubuntu0.16.10.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted grub-installer [source] (xenial-proposed) [1.128ubuntu5.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Ubuntu Server amd64 [Zesty Alpha 2] (20170125) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Ubuntu Server arm64 [Zesty Alpha 2] (20170125) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Ubuntu Server i386 [Zesty Alpha 2] (20170125) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Ubuntu Server powerpc [Zesty Alpha 2] (20170125) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Ubuntu Server ppc64el [Zesty Alpha 2] (20170125) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Ubuntu Server s390x [Zesty Alpha 2] (20170125) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-django-tagging [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [1:0.4.5-1]
<flocculant> can someone from the release team get Xubuntu removed from this alpha 2 thing please :)
<flocculant> tia
<flocculant> not quite sure how one arch got added :)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Ubuntu Desktop amd64 [Zesty Alpha 2] (20170125) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Ubuntu Desktop i386 [Zesty Alpha 2] (20170125) has been added
<ginggs> tsimonq2: c.paelzer reported the wine issue in -devel, j.uliank had a look. it was a bad merge, should already be fixed in 1.8.6-3ubuntu2
<cpaelzer> cool I get a highlight even with a . in my name - how did that work :-)
<flexiondotorg> tsimonq2 We'd like to be, not sure if we've left it too late?
<flexiondotorg> Aha, I see images :-)
<cpaelzer> tsimonq2: FYI since I was waiting for it as well I happen to know that the fixed wine binary was pubished 2017-01-24 17:38:49 UTC
<cpaelzer> tsimonq2: well you could check that on publication history as well, but I had that still open this morning
<fossfreedom_> Hi all - for Ubuntu Budgie we cannot see any tests for Alpha 2 in the ISO tracker (http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/371/builds) - please can someone have a look at this please?
<tseliot> sil2100: hey, apparently my ubuntu-core-dev membership has expired. Can you add me back, please?
<tseliot> my username is albertomilone
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Ubuntu Budgie Desktop amd64 [Zesty Alpha 2] (20170125) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Ubuntu Budgie Desktop i386 [Zesty Alpha 2] (20170125) has been added
<Laney> fossfreedom_: there
<tseliot> infinity: or if you can do it too, please? ^^
 * tseliot is changes the procmail filters that made him miss the notifications
<tseliot> s/is//
<sil2100> tseliot: uh oh!
<sil2100> tseliot: let me look into that :)
<tseliot> sil2100: thanks!
<fossfreedom_> Laney: many thanks!
<sil2100> tseliot: ok, you should be renewed now
<tseliot> sil2100: thanks a lot! :)
<sil2100> tseliot: yw!
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New source: nvidia-graphics-drivers-375 (zesty-proposed/primary) [375.26-0ubuntu1]
<marcusto_> marcustomlinson
<marcustomlinson_> oops
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: humanity-icon-theme (xenial-proposed/main) [0.6.10 => 0.6.10.1] (kubuntu, ubuntu-desktop)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-dsv [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.4.1-5] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected uvtool [sync] (trusty-proposed) [0~bzr92-0ubuntu2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected landscape-client [source] (trusty-proposed) [14.12-0ubuntu1.14.04]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-dsv [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [1.4.1-5]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: humanity-icon-theme (yakkety-proposed/main) [0.6.11 => 0.6.11.1] (kubuntu, ubuntu-desktop)
<Laney> sil2100: if you've got a minute, would appreciate review of those humanity-icon-theme SRUs
<Laney> they want to try to get them into .2 - don't know how likely that is, but -proposed is the first step anyway
<Laney> debdiff doesn't work very well on them I'm afraid (bzr diff is more reasonable)
<sil2100> Laney: hey! Let me take a look then
<Laney> thanks!
<sil2100> heh, yeah, seeing a 15MiB diff on the queue doesn't seem like review-friendly ;D
<rbasak> I have a working branch of the git importer that lets us review from the unapproved queue in git, with reference to the same source package in the rest of the archive (so you can diff against arbitrary versions, etc)
<apw> rbasak, interesting
<rbasak> apw: for example, I'm reviewing pyqt5 right now. Here's my view of it: https://git.launchpad.net/~racb/ubuntu/+source/pyqt5
<rbasak> and https://git.launchpad.net/~racb/ubuntu/+source/pyqt5/log/?id=queue/trusty/unapproved/5b7b0a3
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted humanity-icon-theme [source] (xenial-proposed) [0.6.10.1]
<Dmitrii-Sh> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/qemu/+bug/1656480 is now in the upload queue. If anybody from the SRU team has time, please take a look. The verification steps are provided in the bug but I can give an even more detailed description if needed.
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1656480 in qemu (Ubuntu Xenial) "QEMU Does not Send L2 Broadcasts After Live Migration" [High,In progress]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted humanity-icon-theme [source] (yakkety-proposed) [0.6.11.1]
<sil2100> Laney: both approved
<Laney> sil2100: you're my hero
<Laney> or System 76's hero maybe
<sil2100> ;p
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: google-cloud-sdk (yakkety-proposed/partner) [128.0.0-0ubuntu1 => 140.0.0-0ubuntu1~16.10] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: google-cloud-sdk (xenial-proposed/partner) [111.0.0-0ubuntu1~16.04.0 => 140.0.0-0ubuntu1~16.04.1] (no packageset)
<flocculant> thanks whoever moved xubuntu out of a2 - did updating iso get switched back on for it?
<Laney> Doesn't look like any entries are disabled yet
<Laney> I guess I could do that
<flocculant> Laney: not sure what the state of those are - not even sure how half of xubuntu could get on the a2 bit :)
<flocculant> ty anyway :)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted qemu [source] (xenial-proposed) [1:2.5+dfsg-5ubuntu10.8]
<apw> Dmitrii-Sh, ^ ... if you want to test that when it finshes building that'd be good
<Laney> flocculant: presumably because there's no i386 in http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/daily-live/pending/
<flocculant> Laney: 32bit built when it was supposed to last night - and exists on the daily tracker - 64bit didn't build last night and ended up on a2 *shrug*
<tsimonq2> slangasek: Please build Ubuntu Kylin images and Ubuntu MATE images, they're in.
<flocculant> anyway - just wanted to make sure our dailies where still set to build overnight
<Laney> flocculant: sure looks like i386 is behind to me
<tsimonq2> Laney: He's sleeping, any chance you could just add those quick? ^
<Laney> tsimonq2: they are there already
<tsimonq2> Oh really? Cool.
<flocculant> Laney: yea - sorry - lunch time not concentrating
<Laney> http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/cd-build-logs/xubuntu/zesty/daily-live-20170125.log
<Laney> don't ask me why though
<tsimonq2> slangasek: nvm
<flocculant> Laney: ok thanks - don't ask me why either :p
<Dmitrii-Sh> apw: I can check. Did that for yakkety as the fix came there from the qemu upstream
<tsimonq2> flexiondotorg: Not too late, you're in. :)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted pyqt5 [source] (trusty-proposed) [5.2.1+dfsg-1ubuntu2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted icingaweb2 [source] (xenial-proposed) [2.1.0-1ubuntu1.2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted pdns-recursor [source] (xenial-proposed) [4.0.0~alpha2-2ubuntu0.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted wxwidgets3.0 [source] (xenial-proposed) [3.0.2+dfsg-1.3ubuntu0.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted gss-ntlmssp [source] (xenial-proposed) [0.7.0-3~ubuntu0.16.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted gss-ntlmssp [source] (yakkety-proposed) [0.7.0-3~ubuntu0.16.10.1]
<barry> sil2100: did you get a chance to review u-i sru?  anything i can do to help?
<cpaelzer> robru: on bileto I wonder how I can force a "re-test" of autopkgtest
<cpaelzer> robru: hitting the usual restart icon (the one that looks like a recycling circle of arrows) gives me only "login via sso" and clicking that does nothing
<cpaelzer> robru: I tried setting the Lander Sign-off to "" and then back to "approved" which gets it to the state queued
<cpaelzer> robru: but I realized that it finds it is done already and goes to the old results
<cpaelzer> what is the way to re-kick all Tests for a ticket in bileto?
<cpaelzer> uploading a new version being the obvious choice, but if there is something simpler I'd like to know
<slangasek> tjaalton: gss-ntlmssp> you know about debhelper's support for .maintscript?  saves you repeating dpkg-maintscript snippets in multiple places
<tjaalton> slangasek: i've probably heard about it in the past but haven't used it..
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected ironic [source] (yakkety-proposed) [1:6.2.2-0ubuntu1]
<sil2100> barry: hey! I checked it briefly, but I think we still need to wait the 7-day grace period for SRUs, no?
<barry> sil2100: oh, maybe so
<sil2100> Asking since maybe u-i has some exception or something, since I'm new to the SRU team
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: galileo (yakkety-proposed/universe) [0.5.0-1 => 0.5.0-1ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected galileo [source] (yakkety-proposed) [0.5.0-1ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted galileo [source] (yakkety-proposed) [0.5.0-1ubuntu1]
<mapreri> rbasak: re: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/galileo/+bug/1650046/comments/15 - yes, I work on Debian, and indeed I noticed it doesn't add Launchpad-Bugs-Fixed in the .changes, but didn't care till now since lauchpad seems to close bugs nonetheless.
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1650046 in galileo (Ubuntu Yakkety) "application doesn't sync, it needs to be updated." [Medium,Fix committed]
<mapreri> Do you mean that some other tool that you use to process SRUs rely on that field?  If so I guess I can just use -D"Launchpad-Bugs-Fixed=12345 6790" while building the source for SRUs
<slangasek> mapreri: yes, the sru processing tools all look at the set of bugs in .changes to track what bugs need sru verification
<mapreri> I wonder if I do something else to have dpkg behaves ubuntuish while doing ubuntu stuff.  maybe exporting DEB_VENDOR=ubuntu is enough for this.
<mapreri> …if I *can* do something…
<slangasek> mapreri: dpkg's behavior is sensitive to DEBEMAIL=.*ubuntu
<Laney> that works, but you might have to make /etc/dpkg/origins/ubuntu exist first
<mapreri> slangasek: o.O  that sounds so much like a layer violation
<slangasek> none of the layers in between are interesting
<mapreri> That said, I already export DEBEMAIL=*@debian.org so it'd still be something to change when I do ubuntu-only work.
<mapreri> Laney: point, thanks
<slangasek> Laney's trick might also work, I've never tried
<Laney> I think it's the vendor rather than the email
<rbasak> mapreri: yeah, what slangasek said. When I ran "sru-review" (the first step), the first thing it said was "NO BUGS!!1!". But if I ignored that and went ahead, I think the pending-sru report may be wrong as well (though haven't checked)
<slangasek> rbasak: yes, it would be
<Laney> The email thing is IIRC for screaming at you if you don't fix the maintainer
<slangasek> rbasak: it's fair game (but not required) to reject, download, reupload w/ correct dpkg options, and accept, in such cases
<mapreri> rbasak: I've did several SRU, and all of them the same way, it's the first time somebody bring this topic up.
<rbasak> slangasek: indeed, and I did :-)
<slangasek> ok :)
<mapreri> Thanks for it, I'll improve/fixup my setup/workflow :)
<rbasak> mapreri: no problem. Thank you for caring :-)
<acheronuk> can a source be removed from zesty if it's still in debian unstable? and if so, if there any protection from someone trying to be helpful and re-syncing it?
<mapreri> AFAIK yes on both, but nothing can stop somebody from manually uploading it.
<acheronuk> mapreri: well, very unlikely anyone would want to do that with the old defunct KDE4 stuff I'm thinking of. so that seems to be ok
<mapreri> acheronuk: well, if it's dead stuff, why not just get it RMed from debian?  (ubuntu will follow after some time, when a random Archive Admin gets more free time than usual to sync up on the removals)
<acheronuk> mapreri: we are for once ahead of debian slightly on KDE applications, so they may still have some deps on some of it that we don't (or won't). may be able to do that with some though
<mapreri> TBH, in the past I noticed a lot of K* packages that were several upstream version ahead in Ubuntu than in Debian, and I couldn't get it at all…
 * mapreri is very biased, being both ubuntu and debian developer, and having "push ubuntu deltas into Debian" as one point of his MOTU application :)
<robru> cpaelzer: only core dev can restart autopkgtests within the same package version
<acheronuk> mapreri: yeah, 'for once' may have been a bad choice of words. 'once again' may be more accurate. but I've not been doing this that long, so my comparative memory is short
<mapreri> acheronuk: doesn't actually really surprise this time, given that debian is freezing, though.
<acheronuk> that is certainly part of it
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ntirpc [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.4.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ntirpc [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.4.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ntirpc [i386] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.4.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ntirpc [s390x] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.4.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ngraph-gtk [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed/universe) [6.07.02-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ngraph-gtk [s390x] (zesty-proposed/universe) [6.07.02-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ngraph-gtk [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed) [6.07.02-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ntirpc [i386] (zesty-proposed) [1.4.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ntirpc [s390x] (zesty-proposed) [1.4.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ntirpc [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [1.4.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ntirpc [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed) [1.4.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ngraph-gtk [i386] (zesty-proposed/universe) [6.07.02-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Kubuntu Desktop amd64 [Zesty Alpha 2] (20170125) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Kubuntu Desktop i386 [Zesty Alpha 2] (20170125) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-github-nebulouslabs-merkletree [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.0~git20160203.0.f01b2e9-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ntirpc [powerpc] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.4.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: xtrkcad [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1:4.2.4a-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ngraph-gtk [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [6.07.02-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-github-huin-goupnp [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.0~git20161025.0.97f671e-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Kubuntu Desktop amd64 [Zesty Alpha 2] has been updated (20170125.3)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Kubuntu Desktop i386 [Zesty Alpha 2] has been updated (20170125.3)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: python-glanceclient (trusty-proposed/main) [1:0.12.0-0ubuntu1.1 => 1:0.12.0-0ubuntu1.2] (ubuntu-server)
<cpaelzer> thanks robru
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: appmenu-qt5 (xenial-proposed/main) [0.3.0+16.04.20151130-0ubuntu1 => 0.3.0+16.04.20151130-0ubuntu2] (ubuntu-desktop, ubuntu-qt-packages)
<lamont> oh hai.  I'm hoping to upload a package to zesty to address bug 1645912 sometime today/tomorrow morning.  Can I get feedback on that SRU info ahead of time, so that we can get the screaming, cursing, and crying done beforehand?
<ubot5> bug 1645912 in freeipmi (Ubuntu) "freeipmi ipmi-config --checkout lacks support for ipv6 lan parameters" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1645912
<clivejo> anyone on the release team who could please review and accept the new KDE packages in the queue?
<flocculant> fossfreedom: just for your information - I've been checking various flavours/greeters - you are affected by bug 1656399
<ubot5> bug 1656399 in lightdm (Ubuntu) "Unable to unlock Xubuntu XFCE session after suspend." [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1656399
<camako> Does anyone know why I"m getting this error?
<camako> https://launchpadlibrarian.net/303893883/buildlog_ubuntu-zesty-amd64.qtmir_0.5.1+17.04.20170125.1-0ubuntu1_BUILDING.txt.gz
<camako> /usr/bin/ld: cannot find -lpthreads
<camako> this is ticket #2369
<camako> trying to build qtmir
<cjwatson> camako: it's normally -lpthread not -lpthreads ...
<cjwatson> camako: probably a typo in your package
<camako> cjwatson, thanks... I realized this wasn't the problem.
<cjwatson> (don't see it in the qtmir diff, but maybe in a dependency)
<fossfreedom> flocculant: yes - similarly affected (although you confirmed before I started looking!).  Thanks.  subscribing.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted xserver-xorg-input-libinput [source] (xenial-proposed) [0.18.0-1ubuntu0.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted xserver-xorg-input-libinput [source] (yakkety-proposed) [0.19.0-1ubuntu0.1]
#ubuntu-release 2017-01-26
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected mesa [source] (yakkety-proposed) [12.0.5-0ubuntu0.16.10.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected mesa [source] (xenial-proposed) [12.0.5-0ubuntu0.16.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted mesa [source] (yakkety-proposed) [12.0.6-0ubuntu0.16.10.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted mesa [source] (xenial-proposed) [12.0.6-0ubuntu0.16.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted vulkan [source] (xenial-proposed) [1.0.21.0+dfsg1-1~16.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: rejected xorg-server-hwe-16.04 [source] (xenial-proposed) [2:1.18.4-1ubuntu6.1~16.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New source: xorg-server-hwe-16.04 (xenial-proposed/primary) [2:1.18.4-1ubuntu6.1~16.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted xorg-server-hwe-16.04 [source] (xenial-proposed) [2:1.18.4-1ubuntu6.1~16.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: mesa [i386] (xenial-proposed/main) [12.0.6-0ubuntu0.16.04.1] (core, xorg)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: mesa [amd64] (xenial-proposed/main) [12.0.6-0ubuntu0.16.04.1] (core, xorg)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: xorg-server-hwe-16.04 [ppc64el] (xenial-proposed/none) [2:1.18.4-1ubuntu6.1~16.04.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: xorg-server-hwe-16.04 [amd64] (xenial-proposed/none) [2:1.18.4-1ubuntu6.1~16.04.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: xorg-server-hwe-16.04 [i386] (xenial-proposed/none) [2:1.18.4-1ubuntu6.1~16.04.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: xorg-server-hwe-16.04 [arm64] (xenial-proposed/none) [2:1.18.4-1ubuntu6.1~16.04.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: xorg-server-hwe-16.04 [powerpc] (xenial-proposed/none) [2:1.18.4-1ubuntu6.1~16.04.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: xorg-server-hwe-16.04 [s390x] (xenial-proposed/none) [2:1.18.4-1ubuntu6.1~16.04.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: xorg-server-hwe-16.04 [armhf] (xenial-proposed/main) [2:1.18.4-1ubuntu6.1~16.04.1] (no packageset)
<tsimonq2> slangasek: Do you have any objections to postponing Alpha 2 to Friday?
<tsimonq2> slangasek: Plus an archive block still needs to be done, if you plan on doing that... :)
<slangasek> tsimonq2: no objections, no.  wrt archive block, I'll have a look today
<tsimonq2> slangasek: Ok, so please consider it postponed then. :)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted mesa [amd64] (xenial-proposed) [12.0.6-0ubuntu0.16.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted xorg-server-hwe-16.04 [amd64] (xenial-proposed) [2:1.18.4-1ubuntu6.1~16.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted xorg-server-hwe-16.04 [armhf] (xenial-proposed) [2:1.18.4-1ubuntu6.1~16.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted xorg-server-hwe-16.04 [powerpc] (xenial-proposed) [2:1.18.4-1ubuntu6.1~16.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted xorg-server-hwe-16.04 [s390x] (xenial-proposed) [2:1.18.4-1ubuntu6.1~16.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted mesa [i386] (xenial-proposed) [12.0.6-0ubuntu0.16.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted xorg-server-hwe-16.04 [i386] (xenial-proposed) [2:1.18.4-1ubuntu6.1~16.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted xorg-server-hwe-16.04 [arm64] (xenial-proposed) [2:1.18.4-1ubuntu6.1~16.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted xorg-server-hwe-16.04 [ppc64el] (xenial-proposed) [2:1.18.4-1ubuntu6.1~16.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Ubuntu GNOME Desktop amd64 [Zesty Alpha 2] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Ubuntu GNOME Desktop i386 [Zesty Alpha 2] has been marked as ready
<jbicha> Ubuntu GNOME is ready for Alpha 2 unless there's a quick fix for bug 1659448
<ubot5> bug 1659448 in grub-installer (Ubuntu) "grub fails to install bootloader for zesty LVM with Encryption" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1659448
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: snapd-glib [amd64] (zesty-proposed/main) [1.5-0ubuntu1] (ubuntu-desktop)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: snapd-glib [s390x] (zesty-proposed/main) [1.5-0ubuntu1] (ubuntu-desktop)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: snapd-glib [arm64] (zesty-proposed/main) [1.5-0ubuntu1] (ubuntu-desktop)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: snapd-glib [amd64] (zesty-proposed/main) [1.5-0ubuntu2] (ubuntu-desktop)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: snapd-glib [s390x] (zesty-proposed/main) [1.5-0ubuntu2] (ubuntu-desktop)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: snapd-glib [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed/main) [1.5-0ubuntu2] (ubuntu-desktop)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: snapd-glib [arm64] (zesty-proposed/main) [1.5-0ubuntu2] (ubuntu-desktop)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: snapd-glib [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed/main) [1.5-0ubuntu3] (ubuntu-desktop)
<tsimonq2> slangasek: You have the archive block set in place right? :)
<tsimonq2> ...or is that not a thing anymore?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: snapd-glib [amd64] (zesty-proposed/main) [1.5-0ubuntu3] (ubuntu-desktop)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: snapd-glib [i386] (zesty-proposed/main) [1.5-0ubuntu3] (ubuntu-desktop)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: snapd-glib [arm64] (zesty-proposed/main) [1.5-0ubuntu3] (ubuntu-desktop)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: snapd-glib [s390x] (zesty-proposed/main) [1.5-0ubuntu3] (ubuntu-desktop)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: snapd-glib [armhf] (zesty-proposed/main) [1.5-0ubuntu3] (ubuntu-desktop)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: snapd-glib [powerpc] (zesty-proposed/main) [1.5-0ubuntu3] (ubuntu-desktop)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: snapd-glib [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed/main) [1.6-0ubuntu1] (ubuntu-desktop)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: snapd-glib [amd64] (zesty-proposed/main) [1.6-0ubuntu1] (ubuntu-desktop)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: snapd-glib [arm64] (zesty-proposed/main) [1.6-0ubuntu1] (ubuntu-desktop)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: snapd-glib [armhf] (zesty-proposed/main) [1.6-0ubuntu1] (ubuntu-desktop)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: snapd-glib [powerpc] (zesty-proposed/main) [1.6-0ubuntu1] (ubuntu-desktop)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: snapd-glib [s390x] (zesty-proposed/main) [1.6-0ubuntu1] (ubuntu-desktop)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: snapd-glib [i386] (zesty-proposed/main) [1.6-0ubuntu1] (ubuntu-desktop)
<slangasek> tsimonq2: it's set now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: diamond-aligner [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed/none) [0.8.34+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: diamond-aligner [s390x] (zesty-proposed/none) [0.8.34+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libreswan [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed/none) [3.19-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted systemd [source] (trusty-proposed) [204-5ubuntu20.22]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: diamond-aligner [amd64] (zesty-proposed/none) [0.8.34+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libreswan [s390x] (zesty-proposed/none) [3.19-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libreswan [i386] (zesty-proposed/none) [3.19-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: diamond-aligner [arm64] (zesty-proposed/none) [0.8.34+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libreswan [amd64] (zesty-proposed/none) [3.19-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libreswan [armhf] (zesty-proposed/none) [3.19-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libreswan [arm64] (zesty-proposed/none) [3.19-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libreswan [powerpc] (zesty-proposed/none) [3.19-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: x265 [s390x] (zesty-proposed/universe) [2.2-1] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: x265 [i386] (zesty-proposed/universe) [2.2-1] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: x265 [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [2.2-1] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: x265 [powerpc] (zesty-proposed/universe) [2.2-1] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: x265 [arm64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [2.2-1] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: x265 [armhf] (zesty-proposed/universe) [2.2-1] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Ubuntu Kylin Desktop amd64 [Zesty Alpha 2] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Ubuntu Kylin Desktop i386 [Zesty Alpha 2] has been marked as ready
<acheronuk> if we want several old obsolete KDE4 sources that depend on each other and nothing else removed from zesty archive, would I/we need to file a bug requesting this on each source? or could it be say just one bug on the package highest up the dep chain that references and requests removal of the others as well?
<rbasak> acheronuk: you could file a single bug with multiple tasks, one for each source.
<rbasak> But in general people are quite pragmatic and don't particularly care
<acheronuk> rbasak: thank you :)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: send2trash [amd64] (zesty-proposed/none) [1.3.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: textql [amd64] (zesty-proposed/none) [2.0.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: textql [i386] (zesty-proposed/none) [2.0.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: tpm-quote-tools [amd64] (zesty-proposed/none) [1.0.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: tpm-quote-tools [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed/none) [1.0.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ssh-audit [amd64] (zesty-proposed/none) [1.7.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: textql [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed/none) [2.0.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: textql [armhf] (zesty-proposed/none) [2.0.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: tpm-quote-tools [i386] (zesty-proposed/none) [1.0.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: bcolz [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed/none) [1.1.0+ds1-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: textql [s390x] (zesty-proposed/none) [2.0.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: tpm-quote-tools [s390x] (zesty-proposed/none) [1.0.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: textql [powerpc] (zesty-proposed/none) [2.0.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: tpm-quote-tools [powerpc] (zesty-proposed/none) [1.0.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: bcolz [amd64] (zesty-proposed/none) [1.1.0+ds1-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: bcolz [i386] (zesty-proposed/none) [1.1.0+ds1-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: tpm-quote-tools [arm64] (zesty-proposed/none) [1.0.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: textql [arm64] (zesty-proposed/none) [2.0.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: tpm-quote-tools [armhf] (zesty-proposed/none) [1.0.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: bcolz [armhf] (zesty-proposed/none) [1.1.0+ds1-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: bcolz [arm64] (zesty-proposed/none) [1.1.0+ds1-3] (no packageset)
<acheronuk> hi again
<acheronuk> getting latest gpgme to build has been a pain, and now seems it might be buildable on many archs, but would fail for example on buildtime tests on arm64 and armhf at least
<acheronuk> if we had to go with that less than ideal case, would that source still be able to migrate from propose -> release?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: xen [arm64] (zesty-proposed/main) [4.8.0-1ubuntu1] (kubuntu, ubuntu-desktop, ubuntu-server, virt)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: xen [armhf] (zesty-proposed/main) [4.8.0-1ubuntu1] (kubuntu, ubuntu-desktop, ubuntu-server, virt)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: xen [amd64] (zesty-proposed/main) [4.8.0-1ubuntu1] (kubuntu, ubuntu-desktop, ubuntu-server, virt)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: xen [i386] (zesty-proposed/main) [4.8.0-1ubuntu1] (kubuntu, ubuntu-desktop, ubuntu-server, virt)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted bcolz [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [1.1.0+ds1-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted bcolz [armhf] (zesty-proposed) [1.1.0+ds1-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted bcolz [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed) [1.1.0+ds1-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted diamond-aligner [arm64] (zesty-proposed) [0.8.34+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted diamond-aligner [s390x] (zesty-proposed) [0.8.34+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-github-nebulouslabs-merkletree [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [0.0~git20160203.0.f01b2e9-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted bcolz [arm64] (zesty-proposed) [1.1.0+ds1-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted diamond-aligner [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [0.8.34+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-github-huin-goupnp [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [0.0~git20161025.0.97f671e-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted bcolz [i386] (zesty-proposed) [1.1.0+ds1-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted diamond-aligner [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed) [0.8.34+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libreswan [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [3.19-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libreswan [armhf] (zesty-proposed) [3.19-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libreswan [powerpc] (zesty-proposed) [3.19-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libreswan [s390x] (zesty-proposed) [3.19-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ngraph-gtk [i386] (zesty-proposed) [6.07.02-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: panko [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.0.0-0ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libreswan [arm64] (zesty-proposed) [3.19-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libreswan [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed) [3.19-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ngraph-gtk [s390x] (zesty-proposed) [6.07.02-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libreswan [i386] (zesty-proposed) [3.19-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ngraph-gtk [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [6.07.02-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ntirpc [powerpc] (zesty-proposed) [1.4.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ssh-audit [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [1.7.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted textql [arm64] (zesty-proposed) [2.0.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted textql [powerpc] (zesty-proposed) [2.0.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted send2trash [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [1.3.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted textql [armhf] (zesty-proposed) [2.0.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted textql [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [2.0.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted textql [s390x] (zesty-proposed) [2.0.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted textql [i386] (zesty-proposed) [2.0.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted tpm-quote-tools [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [1.0.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted tpm-quote-tools [armhf] (zesty-proposed) [1.0.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted tpm-quote-tools [powerpc] (zesty-proposed) [1.0.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted tpm-quote-tools [s390x] (zesty-proposed) [1.0.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted x265 [arm64] (zesty-proposed) [2.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted x265 [i386] (zesty-proposed) [2.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted x265 [s390x] (zesty-proposed) [2.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted textql [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed) [2.0.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted tpm-quote-tools [i386] (zesty-proposed) [1.0.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted x265 [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [2.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted x265 [powerpc] (zesty-proposed) [2.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted tpm-quote-tools [arm64] (zesty-proposed) [1.0.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted x265 [armhf] (zesty-proposed) [2.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted tpm-quote-tools [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed) [1.0.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted xtrkcad [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [1:4.2.4a-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Ubuntu MATE Desktop amd64 [Zesty Alpha 2] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Ubuntu MATE Desktop i386 [Zesty Alpha 2] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: os-prober (xenial-proposed/main) [1.70ubuntu3.2 => 1.70ubuntu3.3] (core)
<fossfreedom_> Hi - Ubuntu Budgie Alpha 2 testing is complete - all bugs documented in the release note.  How should be "mark" that all testing has been done?  I don't see anything obvious in the ISO QA Tracker.  TIA
<fossfreedom_> * be we
<Laney> fossfreedom_: tick it, scroll down to the bottom, find "mark as ready"
<Laney> you have to be in the release team for that image
<fossfreedom_> Laney: looks like I dont have the privileges - guess our LP release team hasnt been configured as 'official' yet
<Laney> umm
<Laney> it's showing as "20" instead of the team name on http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/admin/config/services/qatracker/products
<Laney> I don't have god mode access to look at the release teams
<fossfreedom_> Laney: I know flocculant was trying to configure this for us - seem to remember he was trying to poke someone - guess didnt get a reply
<Laney> there is evidence that it has been set up
<stokachu> Hi, is it possible to get snapd 2.21 pushed out to xenial-updates today?
<sil2100> bdmurray: hey! Can I release walinuxagent from -proposed to -updates under your supervision? (for xenial, yakkety and trusty)
<sil2100> bdmurray: they've been in -proposed for 7 days and are all verified
<sil2100> bdmurray: is there anything else I should check before proceeding?
<bdmurray> sil2100: I find comment #7 in bug 1651128 lacking in specifics.  Which release(s) were built and tested?
<ubot5> bug 1651128 in walinuxagent (Ubuntu Yakkety) "[SRU] walinuxagent 2.2.2" [Undecided,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1651128
<sil2100> bdmurray: all three, xenial, yakkety and trusty - I know as I assisted in testing ;)
<sil2100> I'll poke Dan to next time be more specific and add specific verification tags
<bdmurray> Okay, it seems fine to release then.
<sil2100> bdmurray: thanks!
<fossfreedom_> join #ubuntu-quality
<fossfreedom_> ignore!
<balloons> fossfreedom, what's your lp name?
<fossfreedom_> balloons: https://launchpad.net/~fossfreedom
<balloons> fossfreedom, logout and back in. You should have access now
<fossfreedom_> balloons: I now see an administration tab.  I must be missing where though to mark the build as ready.  Where should I be looking?
<balloons> fossfreedom, follow Laney's instructions above. They shuld work for you now
<fossfreedom_> balloons: ok I'm here - http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/371/builds  - no tick boxes visible
<balloons> fossfreedom, at the bottom of the page, the very bottom
<fossfreedom_> balloons: I'm struggling :/ I can imgur a screenshot to show you what I'm seeing if you want
<balloons> fossfreedom http://imgur.com/a/jU5Iz
<fossfreedom_> balloons: this is what I'm seeing http://imgur.com/a/BmtYq
<balloons> fossfreedom, logout and login one more time
<balloons> you should see what i see
<Laney> check that the page is asking for your team memberships and that that box is ticked
<Laney> the "Personal Data Request" page
<fossfreedom_> Laney: I've logged out of LP, the ISO tracker.  Clicking login on the ISO tracker shows this http://imgur.com/IkulxfN
<fossfreedom_> o_o - logging out I see this at the top of the page "We are currently in read-only mode."
<Laney> sorry, don't know
<fossfreedom_> hmm - thought it might be a browser caching issue - so switched from firefox to chrome.  no joy
<balloons> fossfreedom, really still nothing?
<slangasek> davmor2: fast turnaround on that SRU verification :) you did all of that testing on a trusty desktop install?
<Laney> balloons: why does it say '20' for the team on http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/admin/config/services/qatracker/products ?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Ubuntu Budgie Desktop amd64 [Zesty Alpha 2] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Ubuntu Budgie Desktop i386 [Zesty Alpha 2] has been marked as ready
<Laney> O_O
<fossfreedom_> ok - whoever did that ... many thanks!
<balloons> Laney, that is weird. But you can see the value is actually correct, set to budgie
<Laney> I can't, I don't have access :(
<davmor2> slangasek: Yeap ran it all this morning once I had the ack from tvoss that it was all in.  Plus I'd been reporting faults I'd hit while it was in his ppa it was also tested by jibel this morning too. So we are pretty confident in it
<fossfreedom_> balloons: hey!  tried again on a logout and login yet again ... and this time I can see at the bottom of the screen Administration ... success!
<balloons> Laney, ahh.. well it is set correctly
<balloons> and apparently fossfreedom_ finally can see things :-)
<Laney> right...
<davmor2> slangasek: we've tested desktop and cloud image through uvt
<davmor2> slangasek: I can have a go at server too if you want
<slangasek> davmor2: it's only desktop that matters for this
<slangasek> davmor2: you explicitly tested the power management stuff that's called out in the bug's test case? your comment doesn't mention it
<lamont> slangasek: fyi, 1645912 may be the last of the ipv6 shenanigans for xenial
<davmor2> slangasek: yeap sorry my I see no ill affects was everything else is working as normal
<slangasek> davmor2: "everything else was working as normal" doesn't imply "I tested the set of things that were in the test case", though; hence my double checking :)
<davmor2> slangasek: suspend and resume, auto suspend, auto lock, manual lock, screen dim, power off and reboot all function as expected
<slangasek> davmor2: awesome, thanks!
<davmor2> slangasek: didn't test suspend on cloud image it's hard to wake up ;)
<davmor2> slangasek: as I say most of the obvious issues were address while systemd was still in tvoss's ppa after a week long test-athon and the 3 big issues were all resolved, which was system-settings got removed, issues in power mangement and lx(add your own post-fix) running but taking out snaps, they all work nice together now, power is fine and system-settings is still installed \o/
<slangasek> lamont: freeipmi> are you handling the SRU for this?
<davmor2> slangasek: so testing this morning was to double check nothing bad had happened in the transfer and covering the sru requests everything works well, Oh and removal of snapd and systemd even reinstalls the systemd-shim and that works as expected too :)
<slangasek> davmor2: "reinstalls" - but it shouldn't be removed in the first place anymore
<lamont> slangasek: built, waiting for zesty beforeI actually upload xy
<davmor2> slangasek: let me double check the log
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: freeipmi (xenial-proposed/main) [1.4.11-1.1ubuntu2~0.16.04 => 1.4.11-1.1ubuntu3~0.16.04] (ubuntu-desktop, ubuntu-server)
<lamont> slangasek: and uploaded, bug has SRU template ready for happiness.  not sure who to beg to get them into -proposed
<lamont> because of not looking :/
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: freeipmi (yakkety-proposed/main) [1.4.11-1.1ubuntu2~0.16.10 => 1.4.11-1.1ubuntu3~0.16.10] (ubuntu-desktop, ubuntu-server)
<davmor2> slangasek: re-enables you are correct no removal
<slangasek> davmor2: shouldn't even involve any re-enablement and if it does that still requires a closer look :) what exactly are you seeing?
<davmor2> slangasek: nothing,  I was used to checking from tvoss's ppa that it was re-installed on removal of snapd and systemd so when everything just works assumed it had been reinstalled
<davmor2> slangasek: so it is still functioning once systemd is removed
<davmor2> which is what I was actually testing, basically that the system didn't explode on removal
<davmor2> slangasek: paste.ubuntu.com/23870184
<davmor2> slangasek: no mention of systemd-shim
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ykush-control [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed/none) [1.1.0+ds-1] (no packageset)
<davmor2> slangasek: just got used to testing for it's reinstall and none broken system :)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ykush-control [s390x] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.1.0+ds-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: jitescript [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.4.1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ykush-control [i386] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.1.0+ds-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ykush-control [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.1.0+ds-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ykush-control [powerpc] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.1.0+ds-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ykush-control [arm64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.1.0+ds-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ykush-control [armhf] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.1.0+ds-1] (no packageset)
<bdmurray> sil2100: I always double check the verification of SRU bugs because of stuff like bug 1597365
<ubot5> bug 1597365 in powerpc-utils (Ubuntu Xenial) "errinjct tool error while running EEH tests (powerpc-utils)" [Medium,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1597365
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted ubuntu-release-upgrader [source] (yakkety-proposed) [1:16.10.10]
<bdmurray> slangasek: bug 1652348 has a yakkety upload but a xenial task?
<ubot5> bug 1652348 in klibc (Ubuntu Xenial) "initrd dhcp fails / ignores valid response" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1652348
<slangasek> bdmurray: doesn't it have both xenial and yakkety uploads?
<slangasek> and no yakkety task because sru-review will create that for us without me fiddling with the web ui
<bdmurray> slangasek: ah, I hadn't seen the xenial upload
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted klibc [source] (yakkety-proposed) [2.0.4-8ubuntu3.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted klibc [source] (xenial-proposed) [2.0.4-8ubuntu1.16.04.3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted python-glanceclient [source] (trusty-proposed) [1:0.12.0-0ubuntu1.2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted xserver-xorg-video-siliconmotion-hwe-16.04 [source] (xenial-proposed) [1:1.7.8-1ubuntu6~16.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted xserver-xorg-video-tdfx-hwe-16.04 [source] (xenial-proposed) [1:1.4.6-1build2~16.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted xserver-xorg-video-sisusb-hwe-16.04 [source] (xenial-proposed) [1:0.9.6-2build5~16.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted xserver-xorg-video-trident-hwe-16.04 [source] (xenial-proposed) [1:1.3.7-1build2~16.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted xserver-xorg-video-savage-hwe-16.04 [source] (xenial-proposed) [1:2.3.8-1ubuntu3~16.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted xserver-xorg-video-vmware-hwe-16.04 [source] (xenial-proposed) [1:13.1.0-2ubuntu3~16.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted xserver-xorg-video-vesa-hwe-16.04 [source] (xenial-proposed) [1:2.3.4-1build2~16.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted xserver-xorg-video-qxl-hwe-16.04 [source] (xenial-proposed) [0.1.4-3ubuntu3~16.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted xserver-xorg-video-r128-hwe-16.04 [source] (xenial-proposed) [6.10.1-1~16.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: xserver-xorg-video-siliconmotion-hwe-16.04 [ppc64el] (xenial-proposed/none) [1:1.7.8-1ubuntu6~16.04.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: xserver-xorg-video-tdfx-hwe-16.04 [ppc64el] (xenial-proposed/none) [1:1.4.6-1build2~16.04.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: xserver-xorg-video-sisusb-hwe-16.04 [ppc64el] (xenial-proposed/none) [1:0.9.6-2build5~16.04.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: xserver-xorg-video-trident-hwe-16.04 [ppc64el] (xenial-proposed/none) [1:1.3.7-1build2~16.04.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: xserver-xorg-video-savage-hwe-16.04 [ppc64el] (xenial-proposed/none) [1:2.3.8-1ubuntu3~16.04.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: xserver-xorg-video-siliconmotion-hwe-16.04 [arm64] (xenial-proposed/none) [1:1.7.8-1ubuntu6~16.04.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: xserver-xorg-video-sisusb-hwe-16.04 [armhf] (xenial-proposed/none) [1:0.9.6-2build5~16.04.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: xserver-xorg-video-tdfx-hwe-16.04 [arm64] (xenial-proposed/none) [1:1.4.6-1build2~16.04.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: xserver-xorg-video-tdfx-hwe-16.04 [i386] (xenial-proposed/none) [1:1.4.6-1build2~16.04.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: xserver-xorg-video-trident-hwe-16.04 [armhf] (xenial-proposed/none) [1:1.3.7-1build2~16.04.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: xserver-xorg-video-siliconmotion-hwe-16.04 [amd64] (xenial-proposed/none) [1:1.7.8-1ubuntu6~16.04.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: xserver-xorg-video-tdfx-hwe-16.04 [amd64] (xenial-proposed/none) [1:1.4.6-1build2~16.04.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: xserver-xorg-video-trident-hwe-16.04 [amd64] (xenial-proposed/none) [1:1.3.7-1build2~16.04.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: xserver-xorg-video-sisusb-hwe-16.04 [arm64] (xenial-proposed/none) [1:0.9.6-2build5~16.04.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: xserver-xorg-video-vesa-hwe-16.04 [ppc64el] (xenial-proposed/none) [1:2.3.4-1build2~16.04.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: xserver-xorg-video-tdfx-hwe-16.04 [armhf] (xenial-proposed/none) [1:1.4.6-1build2~16.04.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: xserver-xorg-video-qxl-hwe-16.04 [armhf] (xenial-proposed/none) [0.1.4-3ubuntu3~16.04.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: xserver-xorg-video-r128-hwe-16.04 [armhf] (xenial-proposed/none) [6.10.1-1~16.04.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: xserver-xorg-video-savage-hwe-16.04 [amd64] (xenial-proposed/none) [1:2.3.8-1ubuntu3~16.04.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: xserver-xorg-video-savage-hwe-16.04 [armhf] (xenial-proposed/none) [1:2.3.8-1ubuntu3~16.04.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: xserver-xorg-video-siliconmotion-hwe-16.04 [armhf] (xenial-proposed/none) [1:1.7.8-1ubuntu6~16.04.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: xserver-xorg-video-siliconmotion-hwe-16.04 [powerpc] (xenial-proposed/none) [1:1.7.8-1ubuntu6~16.04.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: xserver-xorg-video-sisusb-hwe-16.04 [amd64] (xenial-proposed/none) [1:0.9.6-2build5~16.04.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: xserver-xorg-video-sisusb-hwe-16.04 [powerpc] (xenial-proposed/none) [1:0.9.6-2build5~16.04.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: xserver-xorg-video-tdfx-hwe-16.04 [powerpc] (xenial-proposed/none) [1:1.4.6-1build2~16.04.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: xserver-xorg-video-trident-hwe-16.04 [powerpc] (xenial-proposed/none) [1:1.3.7-1build2~16.04.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: xserver-xorg-video-qxl-hwe-16.04 [ppc64el] (xenial-proposed/none) [0.1.4-3ubuntu3~16.04.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: xserver-xorg-video-savage-hwe-16.04 [arm64] (xenial-proposed/none) [1:2.3.8-1ubuntu3~16.04.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: xserver-xorg-video-siliconmotion-hwe-16.04 [i386] (xenial-proposed/none) [1:1.7.8-1ubuntu6~16.04.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: xserver-xorg-video-sisusb-hwe-16.04 [i386] (xenial-proposed/none) [1:0.9.6-2build5~16.04.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: xserver-xorg-video-trident-hwe-16.04 [arm64] (xenial-proposed/none) [1:1.3.7-1build2~16.04.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: xserver-xorg-video-vesa-hwe-16.04 [amd64] (xenial-proposed/none) [1:2.3.4-1build2~16.04.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: xserver-xorg-video-vesa-hwe-16.04 [s390x] (xenial-proposed/none) [1:2.3.4-1build2~16.04.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: xserver-xorg-video-r128-hwe-16.04 [ppc64el] (xenial-proposed/none) [6.10.1-1~16.04.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: xserver-xorg-video-siliconmotion-hwe-16.04 [s390x] (xenial-proposed/none) [1:1.7.8-1ubuntu6~16.04.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: xserver-xorg-video-trident-hwe-16.04 [s390x] (xenial-proposed/none) [1:1.3.7-1build2~16.04.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: xserver-xorg-video-vmware-hwe-16.04 [i386] (xenial-proposed/none) [1:13.1.0-2ubuntu3~16.04.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: xserver-xorg-video-savage-hwe-16.04 [i386] (xenial-proposed/none) [1:2.3.8-1ubuntu3~16.04.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: xserver-xorg-video-vesa-hwe-16.04 [armhf] (xenial-proposed/none) [1:2.3.4-1build2~16.04.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: xserver-xorg-video-sisusb-hwe-16.04 [s390x] (xenial-proposed/none) [1:0.9.6-2build5~16.04.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: xserver-xorg-video-qxl-hwe-16.04 [arm64] (xenial-proposed/none) [0.1.4-3ubuntu3~16.04.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: xserver-xorg-video-qxl-hwe-16.04 [s390x] (xenial-proposed/none) [0.1.4-3ubuntu3~16.04.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: xserver-xorg-video-r128-hwe-16.04 [arm64] (xenial-proposed/none) [6.10.1-1~16.04.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: xserver-xorg-video-r128-hwe-16.04 [powerpc] (xenial-proposed/none) [6.10.1-1~16.04.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: xserver-xorg-video-savage-hwe-16.04 [powerpc] (xenial-proposed/none) [1:2.3.8-1ubuntu3~16.04.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: xserver-xorg-video-vesa-hwe-16.04 [arm64] (xenial-proposed/none) [1:2.3.4-1build2~16.04.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: xserver-xorg-video-vmware-hwe-16.04 [amd64] (xenial-proposed/none) [1:13.1.0-2ubuntu3~16.04.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: xserver-xorg-video-qxl-hwe-16.04 [powerpc] (xenial-proposed/none) [0.1.4-3ubuntu3~16.04.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: xserver-xorg-video-r128-hwe-16.04 [i386] (xenial-proposed/none) [6.10.1-1~16.04.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: xserver-xorg-video-savage-hwe-16.04 [s390x] (xenial-proposed/none) [1:2.3.8-1ubuntu3~16.04.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: xserver-xorg-video-r128-hwe-16.04 [amd64] (xenial-proposed/none) [6.10.1-1~16.04.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: xserver-xorg-video-vesa-hwe-16.04 [i386] (xenial-proposed/none) [1:2.3.4-1build2~16.04.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: xserver-xorg-video-r128-hwe-16.04 [s390x] (xenial-proposed/none) [6.10.1-1~16.04.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted xserver-xorg-video-amdgpu-hwe-16.04 [source] (xenial-proposed) [1.1.2-1~16.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted xserver-xorg-video-cirrus-hwe-16.04 [source] (xenial-proposed) [1:1.5.3-1ubuntu3~16.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted xserver-xorg-video-fbdev-hwe-16.04 [source] (xenial-proposed) [1:0.4.4-1build5~16.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted xserver-xorg-video-geode-hwe-16.04 [source] (xenial-proposed) [2.11.18-2~16.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted xserver-xorg-video-mach64-hwe-16.04 [source] (xenial-proposed) [6.9.5-1build2~16.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted xserver-xorg-video-neomagic-hwe-16.04 [source] (xenial-proposed) [1:1.2.9-1build2~16.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted xserver-xorg-video-openchrome-hwe-16.04 [source] (xenial-proposed) [1:0.3.3+git20160310-1~16.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: xserver-xorg-video-qxl-hwe-16.04 [i386] (xenial-proposed/none) [0.1.4-3ubuntu3~16.04.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: xserver-xorg-video-trident-hwe-16.04 [i386] (xenial-proposed/none) [1:1.3.7-1build2~16.04.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted xserver-xorg-video-ati-hwe-16.04 [source] (xenial-proposed) [1:7.7.1-1~16.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted xserver-xorg-video-freedreno-hwe-16.04 [source] (xenial-proposed) [1.4.0-1build1~16.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted xserver-xorg-video-mga-hwe-16.04 [source] (xenial-proposed) [1:1.6.4-1build2~16.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: xserver-xorg-video-qxl-hwe-16.04 [amd64] (xenial-proposed/none) [0.1.4-3ubuntu3~16.04.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted xserver-xorg-video-dummy-hwe-16.04 [source] (xenial-proposed) [1:0.3.7-1build5~16.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted xserver-xorg-video-nouveau-hwe-16.04 [source] (xenial-proposed) [1:1.0.12-2~16.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted xserver-xorg-video-intel-hwe-16.04 [source] (xenial-proposed) [2:2.99.917+git20160706-1ubuntu1~16.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: xserver-xorg-video-tdfx-hwe-16.04 [s390x] (xenial-proposed/none) [1:1.4.6-1build2~16.04.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted xf86-input-mtrack-hwe-16.04 [source] (xenial-proposed) [0.3.1-1build1~16.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted xf86-input-wacom-hwe-16.04 [source] (xenial-proposed) [1:0.33.0-0ubuntu1~16.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: xserver-xorg-video-amdgpu-hwe-16.04 [ppc64el] (xenial-proposed/none) [1.1.2-1~16.04.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: xserver-xorg-video-dummy-hwe-16.04 [ppc64el] (xenial-proposed/none) [1:0.3.7-1build5~16.04.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: xserver-xorg-video-mach64-hwe-16.04 [ppc64el] (xenial-proposed/none) [6.9.5-1build2~16.04.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: xserver-xorg-video-neomagic-hwe-16.04 [ppc64el] (xenial-proposed/none) [1:1.2.9-1build2~16.04.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: xserver-xorg-video-nouveau-hwe-16.04 [ppc64el] (xenial-proposed/none) [1:1.0.12-2~16.04.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: xserver-xorg-video-cirrus-hwe-16.04 [ppc64el] (xenial-proposed/none) [1:1.5.3-1ubuntu3~16.04.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: xserver-xorg-video-mga-hwe-16.04 [ppc64el] (xenial-proposed/none) [1:1.6.4-1build2~16.04.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: xserver-xorg-video-vesa-hwe-16.04 [powerpc] (xenial-proposed/none) [1:2.3.4-1build2~16.04.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: xserver-xorg-video-fbdev-hwe-16.04 [ppc64el] (xenial-proposed/none) [1:0.4.4-1build5~16.04.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: xserver-xorg-video-nouveau-hwe-16.04 [amd64] (xenial-proposed/none) [1:1.0.12-2~16.04.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: xserver-xorg-video-ati-hwe-16.04 [ppc64el] (xenial-proposed/none) [1:7.7.1-1~16.04.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: xserver-xorg-video-fbdev-hwe-16.04 [arm64] (xenial-proposed/none) [1:0.4.4-1build5~16.04.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: xserver-xorg-video-dummy-hwe-16.04 [arm64] (xenial-proposed/none) [1:0.3.7-1build5~16.04.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: xserver-xorg-video-neomagic-hwe-16.04 [armhf] (xenial-proposed/none) [1:1.2.9-1build2~16.04.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted xserver-xorg-input-evdev-hwe-16.04 [source] (xenial-proposed) [1:2.10.2-1ubuntu1~16.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted xserver-xorg-input-synaptics-hwe-16.04 [source] (xenial-proposed) [1.8.3-1ubuntu1~16.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted xserver-xorg-input-joystick-hwe-16.04 [source] (xenial-proposed) [1:1.6.2-1build4~16.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted xserver-xorg-input-libinput-hwe-16.04 [source] (xenial-proposed) [0.19.0-1~16.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted xserver-xorg-input-void-hwe-16.04 [source] (xenial-proposed) [1:1.4.1-1build2~16.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New source: ostree (xenial-proposed/primary) [2016.15-2ubuntu1~ubuntu16.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: xf86-input-wacom-hwe-16.04 [ppc64el] (xenial-proposed/none) [1:0.33.0-0ubuntu1~16.04.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted xserver-xorg-input-vmmouse-hwe-16.04 [source] (xenial-proposed) [1:13.1.0-1ubuntu2~16.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New source: php-gearman (xenial-proposed/primary) [1.1.2-96-ge77f981+1.1.2+-2~ubuntu16.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New source: chrome-gnome-shell (xenial-proposed/primary) [8-2ubuntu3~ubuntu16.04.0]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted appmenu-qt5 [source] (xenial-proposed) [0.3.0+16.04.20151130-0ubuntu2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: xf86-input-mtrack-hwe-16.04 [ppc64el] (xenial-proposed/none) [0.3.1-1build1~16.04.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: xserver-xorg-video-amdgpu-hwe-16.04 [armhf] (xenial-proposed/none) [1.1.2-1~16.04.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: xserver-xorg-video-cirrus-hwe-16.04 [arm64] (xenial-proposed/none) [1:1.5.3-1ubuntu3~16.04.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: xserver-xorg-video-dummy-hwe-16.04 [s390x] (xenial-proposed/none) [1:0.3.7-1build5~16.04.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: xserver-xorg-video-freedreno-hwe-16.04 [arm64] (xenial-proposed/none) [1.4.0-1build1~16.04.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: xserver-xorg-video-mga-hwe-16.04 [arm64] (xenial-proposed/none) [1:1.6.4-1build2~16.04.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: xserver-xorg-video-mga-hwe-16.04 [s390x] (xenial-proposed/none) [1:1.6.4-1build2~16.04.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: xserver-xorg-video-neomagic-hwe-16.04 [s390x] (xenial-proposed/none) [1:1.2.9-1build2~16.04.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: xserver-xorg-video-nouveau-hwe-16.04 [armhf] (xenial-proposed/none) [1:1.0.12-2~16.04.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: xserver-xorg-video-amdgpu-hwe-16.04 [arm64] (xenial-proposed/none) [1.1.2-1~16.04.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: xserver-xorg-video-dummy-hwe-16.04 [armhf] (xenial-proposed/none) [1:0.3.7-1build5~16.04.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: xserver-xorg-video-mach64-hwe-16.04 [armhf] (xenial-proposed/none) [6.9.5-1build2~16.04.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: xserver-xorg-video-neomagic-hwe-16.04 [arm64] (xenial-proposed/none) [1:1.2.9-1build2~16.04.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: xserver-xorg-video-nouveau-hwe-16.04 [i386] (xenial-proposed/none) [1:1.0.12-2~16.04.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: xserver-xorg-video-ati-hwe-16.04 [arm64] (xenial-proposed/none) [1:7.7.1-1~16.04.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: xserver-xorg-video-mga-hwe-16.04 [armhf] (xenial-proposed/none) [1:1.6.4-1build2~16.04.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: xserver-xorg-video-fbdev-hwe-16.04 [s390x] (xenial-proposed/none) [1:0.4.4-1build5~16.04.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: xserver-xorg-video-nouveau-hwe-16.04 [arm64] (xenial-proposed/none) [1:1.0.12-2~16.04.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: xf86-input-mtrack-hwe-16.04 [s390x] (xenial-proposed/none) [0.3.1-1build1~16.04.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: xserver-xorg-video-amdgpu-hwe-16.04 [s390x] (xenial-proposed/none) [1.1.2-1~16.04.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: xserver-xorg-video-ati-hwe-16.04 [s390x] (xenial-proposed/none) [1:7.7.1-1~16.04.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: xserver-xorg-video-dummy-hwe-16.04 [amd64] (xenial-proposed/none) [1:0.3.7-1build5~16.04.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: xserver-xorg-video-dummy-hwe-16.04 [powerpc] (xenial-proposed/none) [1:0.3.7-1build5~16.04.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: xserver-xorg-video-fbdev-hwe-16.04 [powerpc] (xenial-proposed/none) [1:0.4.4-1build5~16.04.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: xserver-xorg-video-mach64-hwe-16.04 [powerpc] (xenial-proposed/none) [6.9.5-1build2~16.04.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: xserver-xorg-video-mga-hwe-16.04 [powerpc] (xenial-proposed/none) [1:1.6.4-1build2~16.04.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: xserver-xorg-video-nouveau-hwe-16.04 [powerpc] (xenial-proposed/none) [1:1.0.12-2~16.04.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: xf86-input-wacom-hwe-16.04 [s390x] (xenial-proposed/none) [1:0.33.0-0ubuntu1~16.04.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: xserver-xorg-video-cirrus-hwe-16.04 [s390x] (xenial-proposed/none) [1:1.5.3-1ubuntu3~16.04.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: xserver-xorg-video-fbdev-hwe-16.04 [amd64] (xenial-proposed/none) [1:0.4.4-1build5~16.04.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: xserver-xorg-video-mach64-hwe-16.04 [s390x] (xenial-proposed/none) [6.9.5-1build2~16.04.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: xserver-xorg-video-nouveau-hwe-16.04 [s390x] (xenial-proposed/none) [1:1.0.12-2~16.04.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: xserver-xorg-video-ati-hwe-16.04 [amd64] (xenial-proposed/none) [1:7.7.1-1~16.04.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: xserver-xorg-video-freedreno-hwe-16.04 [armhf] (xenial-proposed/none) [1.4.0-1build1~16.04.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: xserver-xorg-video-dummy-hwe-16.04 [i386] (xenial-proposed/none) [1:0.3.7-1build5~16.04.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: xserver-xorg-video-neomagic-hwe-16.04 [powerpc] (xenial-proposed/none) [1:1.2.9-1build2~16.04.1] (no packageset)
<sil2100> bdmurray: ouch, yeah
<sil2100> bdmurray: btw. you know if I missed a step? walinuxagent is in -updates, but still see it in -proposed
<sil2100> bdmurray: do I need to remove it from there somehow?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: xserver-xorg-video-amdgpu-hwe-16.04 [i386] (xenial-proposed/none) [1.1.2-1~16.04.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: xserver-xorg-video-ati-hwe-16.04 [armhf] (xenial-proposed/none) [1:7.7.1-1~16.04.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: xserver-xorg-video-fbdev-hwe-16.04 [armhf] (xenial-proposed/none) [1:0.4.4-1build5~16.04.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: xserver-xorg-video-intel-hwe-16.04 [amd64] (xenial-proposed/none) [2:2.99.917+git20160706-1ubuntu1~16.04.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: xserver-xorg-video-mach64-hwe-16.04 [arm64] (xenial-proposed/none) [6.9.5-1build2~16.04.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: xserver-xorg-video-amdgpu-hwe-16.04 [powerpc] (xenial-proposed/none) [1.1.2-1~16.04.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: xserver-xorg-video-fbdev-hwe-16.04 [i386] (xenial-proposed/none) [1:0.4.4-1build5~16.04.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: xserver-xorg-video-ati-hwe-16.04 [powerpc] (xenial-proposed/none) [1:7.7.1-1~16.04.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: xserver-xorg-video-intel-hwe-16.04 [i386] (xenial-proposed/none) [2:2.99.917+git20160706-1ubuntu1~16.04.1] (no packageset)
<apw> sil2100, you just copy it to -updates, there is a -proposed cleanup step which gets listed for later handling
<apw> sil2100, it being in both is not an issue, unless you are picking up a new SRU immediatle
<sil2100> apw: no no, was just wondering, since the docs mention removing packages from -proposed, but it sounds there more like in the case where the package is broken and is supposed to be dropped
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: xf86-input-mtrack-hwe-16.04 [arm64] (xenial-proposed/universe) [0.3.1-1build1~16.04.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: xf86-input-mtrack-hwe-16.04 [powerpc] (xenial-proposed/universe) [0.3.1-1build1~16.04.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: xf86-input-wacom-hwe-16.04 [armhf] (xenial-proposed/main) [1:0.33.0-0ubuntu1~16.04.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: xserver-xorg-input-evdev-hwe-16.04 [amd64] (xenial-proposed/main) [1:2.10.2-1ubuntu1~16.04.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: xserver-xorg-input-evdev-hwe-16.04 [i386] (xenial-proposed/main) [1:2.10.2-1ubuntu1~16.04.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: xserver-xorg-input-evdev-hwe-16.04 [s390x] (xenial-proposed/main) [1:2.10.2-1ubuntu1~16.04.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: xserver-xorg-input-joystick-hwe-16.04 [ppc64el] (xenial-proposed/universe) [1:1.6.2-1build4~16.04.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: xserver-xorg-input-synaptics-hwe-16.04 [amd64] (xenial-proposed/main) [1.8.3-1ubuntu1~16.04.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: xserver-xorg-input-synaptics-hwe-16.04 [armhf] (xenial-proposed/main) [1.8.3-1ubuntu1~16.04.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: xserver-xorg-video-amdgpu-hwe-16.04 [amd64] (xenial-proposed/main) [1.1.2-1~16.04.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: xf86-input-mtrack-hwe-16.04 [armhf] (xenial-proposed/universe) [0.3.1-1build1~16.04.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: xf86-input-wacom-hwe-16.04 [i386] (xenial-proposed/main) [1:0.33.0-0ubuntu1~16.04.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: xserver-xorg-input-evdev-hwe-16.04 [ppc64el] (xenial-proposed/main) [1:2.10.2-1ubuntu1~16.04.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: xserver-xorg-input-joystick-hwe-16.04 [s390x] (xenial-proposed/universe) [1:1.6.2-1build4~16.04.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: xserver-xorg-input-synaptics-hwe-16.04 [ppc64el] (xenial-proposed/main) [1.8.3-1ubuntu1~16.04.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: xserver-xorg-video-cirrus-hwe-16.04 [armhf] (xenial-proposed/universe) [1:1.5.3-1ubuntu3~16.04.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: xserver-xorg-video-neomagic-hwe-16.04 [amd64] (xenial-proposed/universe) [1:1.2.9-1build2~16.04.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: xserver-xorg-video-openchrome-hwe-16.04 [amd64] (xenial-proposed/universe) [1:0.3.3+git20160310-1~16.04.1] (no packageset)
<sil2100> apw: thanks ;)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: xf86-input-wacom-hwe-16.04 [arm64] (xenial-proposed/main) [1:0.33.0-0ubuntu1~16.04.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: xserver-xorg-input-joystick-hwe-16.04 [armhf] (xenial-proposed/universe) [1:1.6.2-1build4~16.04.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: xserver-xorg-video-ati-hwe-16.04 [i386] (xenial-proposed/main) [1:7.7.1-1~16.04.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: xserver-xorg-video-neomagic-hwe-16.04 [i386] (xenial-proposed/universe) [1:1.2.9-1build2~16.04.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: xserver-xorg-input-evdev-hwe-16.04 [armhf] (xenial-proposed/main) [1:2.10.2-1ubuntu1~16.04.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: xserver-xorg-video-cirrus-hwe-16.04 [powerpc] (xenial-proposed/universe) [1:1.5.3-1ubuntu3~16.04.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: xserver-xorg-input-synaptics-hwe-16.04 [arm64] (xenial-proposed/main) [1.8.3-1ubuntu1~16.04.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: xf86-input-wacom-hwe-16.04 [amd64] (xenial-proposed/main) [1:0.33.0-0ubuntu1~16.04.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: xserver-xorg-input-evdev-hwe-16.04 [powerpc] (xenial-proposed/main) [1:2.10.2-1ubuntu1~16.04.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: xserver-xorg-input-joystick-hwe-16.04 [powerpc] (xenial-proposed/universe) [1:1.6.2-1build4~16.04.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: xserver-xorg-input-synaptics-hwe-16.04 [i386] (xenial-proposed/main) [1.8.3-1ubuntu1~16.04.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: xserver-xorg-input-synaptics-hwe-16.04 [s390x] (xenial-proposed/main) [1.8.3-1ubuntu1~16.04.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: xserver-xorg-video-cirrus-hwe-16.04 [i386] (xenial-proposed/universe) [1:1.5.3-1ubuntu3~16.04.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: xf86-input-wacom-hwe-16.04 [powerpc] (xenial-proposed/main) [1:0.33.0-0ubuntu1~16.04.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: xserver-xorg-input-libinput-hwe-16.04 [ppc64el] (xenial-proposed/universe) [0.19.0-1~16.04.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: xserver-xorg-input-void-hwe-16.04 [ppc64el] (xenial-proposed/universe) [1:1.4.1-1build2~16.04.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: xserver-xorg-input-joystick-hwe-16.04 [arm64] (xenial-proposed/universe) [1:1.6.2-1build4~16.04.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: xserver-xorg-video-mach64-hwe-16.04 [i386] (xenial-proposed/universe) [6.9.5-1build2~16.04.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: xserver-xorg-input-synaptics-hwe-16.04 [powerpc] (xenial-proposed/main) [1.8.3-1ubuntu1~16.04.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: xf86-input-mtrack-hwe-16.04 [amd64] (xenial-proposed/universe) [0.3.1-1build1~16.04.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: xserver-xorg-input-evdev-hwe-16.04 [arm64] (xenial-proposed/main) [1:2.10.2-1ubuntu1~16.04.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: xserver-xorg-input-libinput-hwe-16.04 [amd64] (xenial-proposed/universe) [0.19.0-1~16.04.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: xserver-xorg-input-libinput-hwe-16.04 [i386] (xenial-proposed/universe) [0.19.0-1~16.04.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: xserver-xorg-input-libinput-hwe-16.04 [s390x] (xenial-proposed/universe) [0.19.0-1~16.04.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: xserver-xorg-input-vmmouse-hwe-16.04 [i386] (xenial-proposed/main) [1:13.1.0-1ubuntu2~16.04.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: xserver-xorg-input-void-hwe-16.04 [arm64] (xenial-proposed/universe) [1:1.4.1-1build2~16.04.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: xserver-xorg-input-void-hwe-16.04 [i386] (xenial-proposed/universe) [1:1.4.1-1build2~16.04.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: xserver-xorg-input-void-hwe-16.04 [s390x] (xenial-proposed/universe) [1:1.4.1-1build2~16.04.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: xserver-xorg-video-geode-hwe-16.04 [i386] (xenial-proposed/universe) [2.11.18-2~16.04.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: xf86-input-mtrack-hwe-16.04 [i386] (xenial-proposed/universe) [0.3.1-1build1~16.04.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: xserver-xorg-input-libinput-hwe-16.04 [armhf] (xenial-proposed/universe) [0.19.0-1~16.04.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: xserver-xorg-input-vmmouse-hwe-16.04 [amd64] (xenial-proposed/main) [1:13.1.0-1ubuntu2~16.04.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: xserver-xorg-input-void-hwe-16.04 [armhf] (xenial-proposed/universe) [1:1.4.1-1build2~16.04.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: xserver-xorg-video-cirrus-hwe-16.04 [amd64] (xenial-proposed/universe) [1:1.5.3-1ubuntu3~16.04.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: xserver-xorg-video-mga-hwe-16.04 [amd64] (xenial-proposed/universe) [1:1.6.4-1build2~16.04.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: xserver-xorg-video-openchrome-hwe-16.04 [i386] (xenial-proposed/universe) [1:0.3.3+git20160310-1~16.04.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: xserver-xorg-input-joystick-hwe-16.04 [i386] (xenial-proposed/universe) [1:1.6.2-1build4~16.04.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: xserver-xorg-input-void-hwe-16.04 [amd64] (xenial-proposed/universe) [1:1.4.1-1build2~16.04.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: xserver-xorg-video-mach64-hwe-16.04 [amd64] (xenial-proposed/universe) [6.9.5-1build2~16.04.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: xserver-xorg-input-libinput-hwe-16.04 [powerpc] (xenial-proposed/universe) [0.19.0-1~16.04.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: xserver-xorg-video-mga-hwe-16.04 [i386] (xenial-proposed/universe) [1:1.6.4-1build2~16.04.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: xserver-xorg-input-void-hwe-16.04 [powerpc] (xenial-proposed/universe) [1:1.4.1-1build2~16.04.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: xserver-xorg-input-joystick-hwe-16.04 [amd64] (xenial-proposed/universe) [1:1.6.2-1build4~16.04.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: xserver-xorg-input-libinput-hwe-16.04 [arm64] (xenial-proposed/universe) [0.19.0-1~16.04.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libgltf [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New sync: libstaroffice (zesty-proposed/primary) [0.0.2-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libgltf [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libgltf [armhf] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libgltf [powerpc] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libgltf [arm64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libgltf [s390x] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libgltf [i386] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.1.0-1] (no packageset)
<mapreri> bdmurray: if you reject firejail I'll reupload with the missing Launchpad-Bug-Fixed field…
<mapreri> (I had the same discussion 2 days ago with rbasak & friends…)
<bdmurray> mapreri: will, do thanks!
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected firejail [source] (xenial-proposed) [0.9.38.10-0ubuntu0.16.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: firejail (xenial-proposed/universe) [0.9.38-1ubuntu0.1 => 0.9.38.10-0ubuntu0.16.04.1] (no packageset)
<mapreri> bdmurray: thanks :)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted nova [source] (trusty-proposed) [1:2014.1.5-0ubuntu1.6]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: xserver-xorg-input-libinput-hwe-16.04 (xenial-proposed/universe) [0.19.0-1~16.04.1 => 0.19.0-1ubuntu0.1~16.04.1] (no packageset)
<clivejo> any archive admin online?
<jbicha> slangasek: it does not look like the zesty archive block is in place
<slangasek> jbicha: lp:~ubuntu-release/britney/hints-ubuntu/ freeze; what specifically are you seeing?
<jbicha> I don't see it in the changelog: https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-release/britney/hints-ubuntu
<jbicha> tracker just migrated from zesty-proposed
<jbicha> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/tracker
<slangasek> jbicha: hrm; I swear I committed this yesterday, maybe I should read error messages more closely
<jbicha> I'll respin Ubuntu GNOME since hopefully the new tracker won't have an apport popup on first boot like I saw when I iso-tested yesterday
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted xserver-xorg-input-libinput-hwe-16.04 [amd64] (xenial-proposed) [0.19.0-1~16.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted xserver-xorg-input-libinput-hwe-16.04 [armhf] (xenial-proposed) [0.19.0-1~16.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted xserver-xorg-input-libinput-hwe-16.04 [powerpc] (xenial-proposed) [0.19.0-1~16.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted xserver-xorg-input-libinput-hwe-16.04 [s390x] (xenial-proposed) [0.19.0-1~16.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted xserver-xorg-input-libinput-hwe-16.04 [arm64] (xenial-proposed) [0.19.0-1~16.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted xserver-xorg-input-libinput-hwe-16.04 [ppc64el] (xenial-proposed) [0.19.0-1~16.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted xserver-xorg-input-libinput-hwe-16.04 [i386] (xenial-proposed) [0.19.0-1~16.04.1]
<slangasek> jibel: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-core/16/stable/20170126/
<jbicha> slangasek: how is the freeze block supposed to work? to be more specific, shouldn't tracker be listed in the revision you just pushed?
<slangasek> jbicha: it seems like it should be, since tracker only has ubuntu-gnome-desktop as a task.  The freeze-generating code is lp:ubuntu-archive-tools generate-freeze-block
<slangasek> jbicha: I think the script has commonly been called in the past without the -u option; if that option doesn't DTRT then I'll regen without it
<jbicha> slangasek: "Block only packages unique to FLAVOURS" does not sound like what we want
<jbicha> or at least, tracker is shipped by multiple flavours
<jbicha> yeah, try the same thing without the -u flag
<slangasek> jbicha: ah, right, because of ubuntu-budgie in zesty (I was only spot-checking yakkety headers). ok, I think the implementation is wrong in that -u should still dtrt when all the affected flavors are included in the list, but yes, running without -u now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: xserver-xorg-input-libinput-hwe-16.04 (xenial-proposed/universe) [0.19.0-1~16.04.1 => 0.19.0-1ubuntu0.1~16.04.1] (no packageset)
<slangasek> (which I really want us to get away from doing, because flavors who haven't opted in to the alpha shouldn't be penalized by those who have; but leaving that for another time)
<jbicha> slangasek: you're saying that for instance, unity should be allowed to have a new version when Ubuntu (Unity) does not participate in a milestone but Ubuntu Kylin does?
<cjwatson> I don't think the "haven't opted in" criterion is fulfillable without branching the series, really
<cjwatson> (which I'm not saying we should do)
<slangasek> jbicha: I am saying exactly that
<slangasek> jbicha: ubuntu kylin is a downstream variant of Ubuntu Desktop, and I in particular don't think they should be able to force a freeze on Ubuntu Desktop because they've opted into a milestone that Ubuntu Desktop deliberately has not
<cjwatson> (well, ok, for clarity, I don't think it's fulfillable at the same time as actually having a useful freeze for the flavours that have opted in)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected xserver-xorg-input-libinput-hwe-16.04 [source] (xenial-proposed) [0.19.0-1ubuntu0.1~16.04.1]
<jbicha> without a freeze block, I guess these milestone iso's are just a daily build that at least one person tested whether it was installable on her computer
<jbicha> I mean that's probably true anyway but I don't think much of the Ubuntu community is aware of that
<slangasek> as opposed to them being what else?
<jbicha> ok, maybe I'm not making any sense here
<jbicha> but why do we do a freeze block for later milestones then?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: xserver-xorg-input-libinput-hwe-16.04 (xenial-proposed/universe) [0.19.0-1~16.04.1 => 0.19.0-1ubuntu0.1~16.04.1] (no packageset)
<slangasek> apw: do you happen to recall why you marked LP: #1620897 fix committed for Ubuntu (and not just the sru task)? trying to work out if the SRU could be released after all (and forward-copied to yakkety-updates) or if something more is needed for zesty beyond the version currently in -proposed
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1620897 in etcd (Ubuntu Xenial) "Fix race on getting close notifier channel" [Medium,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1620897
<slangasek> jbicha: well, your description of what the alpha is precisely matches what I think they are and what they should be, which is why I
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected xserver-xorg-input-libinput-hwe-16.04 [source] (xenial-proposed) [0.19.0-1ubuntu0.1~16.04.1]
<slangasek> jbicha: argue that we should stop freezing for them ;)
<slangasek> jbicha: whereas for beta and later, the expectations are higher, and there's a compelling reason to narrow the funnel
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted xserver-xorg-input-libinput-hwe-16.04 [source] (xenial-proposed) [0.19.0-1ubuntu0.1~16.04.1]
<jbicha> ok, I personally was not hurt at all by there being no archive freeze until late Thursday this time
<jbicha> do you want to post to the ubuntu-release list about not doing archive freezes for opt-in milestones any more?
<slangasek> jbicha: yes, when I have a round tuit :)
<tsimonq2> Where did Steve's IRC nick go? O__o
<tsimonq2> RELEASE TEAM (cc infinity etc.): Please update the topic to reflect the archive block
<tdaitx> tsimonq2, steve's copper connection was damaged due to a storm a few days ago, but they fixed it badly and sometimes it drops
<tsimonq2> tjaalton: OIC
<tsimonq2> whoops
<tsimonq2> ...if only I could respond to him...
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted firejail [source] (xenial-proposed) [0.9.38.10-0ubuntu0.16.04.1]
#ubuntu-release 2017-01-27
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Ubuntu GNOME Desktop amd64 [Zesty Alpha 2] has been updated (20170126)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Ubuntu GNOME Desktop i386 [Zesty Alpha 2] has been updated (20170126)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: runc (yakkety-proposed/universe) [1.0.0~rc1-0ubuntu2~16.10.1.1 => 1.0.0~rc2-0ubuntu2~16.10.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: runc (xenial-proposed/universe) [1.0.0~rc1-0ubuntu2~16.04.1.1 => 1.0.0~rc2-0ubuntu3~16.04.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: containerd (yakkety-proposed/universe) [0.2.3-0ubuntu1 => 0.2.5-0ubuntu2~16.10.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: lxd (xenial-backports/main) [2.7-0ubuntu2~ubuntu16.04.1 => 2.8-0ubuntu1~ubuntu16.04.1] (edubuntu, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: containerd (xenial-proposed/universe) [0.2.3-0ubuntu1~16.04 => 0.2.5-0ubuntu2~16.04.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted lxd [source] (xenial-backports) [2.8-0ubuntu1~ubuntu16.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: docker.io (yakkety-proposed/universe) [1.12.3-0ubuntu4~16.10.2 => 1.12.6-0ubuntu2~16.10.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: docker.io (xenial-proposed/universe) [1.12.3-0ubuntu4~16.04.2 => 1.12.6-0ubuntu2~16.04.1] (no packageset)
<mwhudson> oh hell
<mwhudson> all those uploads have bogus version numbers
<mwhudson> any SRU teamers around? (slangasek?)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: lxc (precise-backports/universe) [1.0.8-0ubuntu0.3~ubuntu12.04.1 => 1.0.9-0ubuntu2~ubuntu12.04.1] (ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted lxc [source] (precise-backports) [1.0.9-0ubuntu2~ubuntu12.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Ubuntu GNOME Desktop amd64 [Zesty Alpha 2] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Ubuntu GNOME Desktop i386 [Zesty Alpha 2] has been marked as ready
<tsimonq2> slangasek: When you have the chance, please update the topic in here then.
<tsimonq2> slangasek: Sorry, that's a question, not a statement.
<slangasek> mwhudson: needing some uploads rejected? which ones?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: baitfisher [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed/none) [1.0+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
<slangasek> tsimonq2: what part of the topic to update?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: baitfisher [amd64] (zesty-proposed/none) [1.0+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-httpcode [amd64] (zesty-proposed/none) [0.2.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: voro++ [amd64] (zesty-proposed/none) [0.4.6+dfsg1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: baitfisher [arm64] (zesty-proposed/none) [1.0+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-triebeard [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed/none) [0.3.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: baitfisher [s390x] (zesty-proposed/none) [1.0+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-triebeard [amd64] (zesty-proposed/none) [0.3.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: dirgra [amd64] (zesty-proposed/none) [0.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-triebeard [arm64] (zesty-proposed/none) [0.3.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-triebeard [i386] (zesty-proposed/none) [0.3.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-triebeard [s390x] (zesty-proposed/none) [0.3.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-triebeard [armhf] (zesty-proposed/none) [0.3.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-triebeard [powerpc] (zesty-proposed/none) [0.3.0-1] (no packageset)
<valorie> slangasek: I think he was referring to the "Archive: open" bit
<slangasek> ah; by and large it is open, I don't think we've been changing that for opt-in milestones?
<valorie> slangasek: evidently the guidelines about that were a bit unclear
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: python-letsencrypt (xenial-proposed/universe) [0.4.1-1 => 0.4.1-1ubuntu0.16.04.1] (no packageset)
<apw> mwhudson, what were you saying had bad versions?
<apw> mwhudson, ok it looks to me that the versions of runc, containerd and docker.io are suspect (variously in the future compared to zesty, in the past for -updates)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected containerd [source] (xenial-proposed) [0.2.5-0ubuntu2~16.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected runc [source] (xenial-proposed) [1.0.0~rc2-0ubuntu3~16.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected docker.io [source] (yakkety-proposed) [1.12.6-0ubuntu2~16.10.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected docker.io [source] (xenial-proposed) [1.12.6-0ubuntu2~16.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected runc [source] (yakkety-proposed) [1.0.0~rc2-0ubuntu2~16.10.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected containerd [source] (yakkety-proposed) [0.2.5-0ubuntu2~16.10.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted baitfisher [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [1.0+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted baitfisher [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed) [1.0+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted dirgra [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [0.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libgltf [arm64] (zesty-proposed) [0.1.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libgltf [i386] (zesty-proposed) [0.1.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libgltf [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed) [0.1.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-httpcode [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [0.2.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-triebeard [arm64] (zesty-proposed) [0.3.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-triebeard [i386] (zesty-proposed) [0.3.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-triebeard [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed) [0.3.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted baitfisher [arm64] (zesty-proposed) [1.0+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libgltf [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [0.1.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libgltf [powerpc] (zesty-proposed) [0.1.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-triebeard [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [0.3.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-triebeard [powerpc] (zesty-proposed) [0.3.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted voro++ [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [0.4.6+dfsg1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ykush-control [armhf] (zesty-proposed) [1.1.0+ds-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted baitfisher [s390x] (zesty-proposed) [1.0+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libgltf [s390x] (zesty-proposed) [0.1.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-triebeard [s390x] (zesty-proposed) [0.3.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libgltf [armhf] (zesty-proposed) [0.1.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ykush-control [arm64] (zesty-proposed) [1.1.0+ds-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-triebeard [armhf] (zesty-proposed) [0.3.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted jitescript [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [0.4.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ykush-control [i386] (zesty-proposed) [1.1.0+ds-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ykush-control [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed) [1.1.0+ds-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ykush-control [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [1.1.0+ds-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ykush-control [s390x] (zesty-proposed) [1.1.0+ds-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ykush-control [powerpc] (zesty-proposed) [1.1.0+ds-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted xen [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [4.8.0-1ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted xen [armhf] (zesty-proposed) [4.8.0-1ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted xen [arm64] (zesty-proposed) [4.8.0-1ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted xen [i386] (zesty-proposed) [4.8.0-1ubuntu1]
<jibel> slangasek, thank you. We'll verify it today.
<acheronuk> morning. I know there is a general archive migration block for alpha 2, but would it be possible to have a temporary block put on a couple of packages for when that is lifted?
<acheronuk> namely libkcompactdisc (4:16.04.3-0ubuntu1 to 4:16.12.1-0ubuntu1) and audiocd-kio (4:16.04.3-0ubuntu4 to 4:16.12.1-0ubuntu2)
<acheronuk> seems from upstream that libkcompactdisc may be broken an needs dropping in the new version, so I would prefer that not to migrate until I have clarified the position with that
<acheronuk> it is likely blocked by other things as well, so would not migrate, but an actual block would be nice just in case
<acheronuk> thank you :)
<apw> acheronuk, you can block that yourself using a launchpad bug ...i'll pm you the details
<mapreri> umh, did the alpha2 planned for yesterday happened?  (asking because of freezed packages blocking migration of my pets)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-scandir [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.4-1ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-scandir [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.4-1ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-scandir [i386] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.4-1ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-scandir [arm64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.4-1ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-scandir [powerpc] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.4-1ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-scandir [armhf] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.4-1ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-scandir [s390x] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.4-1ubuntu1] (no packageset)
<apw> mapreri, i belive it was moved out to friday for reasons
<apw> tsimonq2 | slangasek: Ok, so please consider it postponed then. :)
<mapreri> apw: which would be today, ok.
<apw> mapreri, right
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: ebtables (trusty-proposed/main) [2.0.10.4-3ubuntu1 => 2.0.10.4-3ubuntu1.1] (ubuntu-desktop, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: ddtp-translations (yakkety-proposed/universe) [20160408.1 => 20170127.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: deft [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.7-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: inkscape-open-symbols [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: dustmite [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0~20170126.e95dff8-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gwcs [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.7-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: inkscape-open-symbols [armhf] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: inkscape-open-symbols [powerpc] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: dustmite [armhf] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0~20170126.e95dff8-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: inkscape-open-symbols [i386] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: inkscape-open-symbols [arm64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: inkscape-open-symbols [s390x] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: inkscape-open-symbols [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.1-1] (no packageset)
<rbasak> Do I need a AA hat (that I don't have) to accept packages into stable releases from NEW? They're straight backports from newer releases due to package restructuring in a major version bump.
<rbasak> Or can ~ubuntu-sru do that?
<apw> rbasak, nominally there are never New (source) packages in an SRU, so you are in fuzzy land ...
<jbicha> apw: it happens a fair amount, snapd was SRU'd to trusty
<jbicha> I've got chrome-gnome-shell in the queue since Firefox 52 is breaking things :|
<jbicha> and I'm working on the flatpak SRU since like snapd, it's useful for an LTS
<apw> jbicha, oh i know it does :)  i just mean the rules are unclear
<apw> for me i would say if the package is substantially the same as devel and therefore the normal New review has been done on it in devel already then it is reasonable for the sru-team to review and accept it
<mapreri> I wonder why such backports can't go to xenial-backports instead?
<mapreri> "because this newer package is useful for a LTS" really sound like a job for -backports to me.
<rbasak> That's a fair question.
<rbasak> I think it's when "it should be default". Which of course is a subjective judgement.
<rbasak> In this case it's letsencrypt/certbot I'm looking at.
<mapreri> (I also know that backports are lacking manpower to process things, right?)
<rbasak> I don't feel that "lack of manpower" is a reasonable justification for using one process over another. We should decide the correct destination on its own merits, and then just require the manpower or else it doesn't get done.
<rbasak> (or fix the need for the manpower, etc)
<mapreri> rbasak: people that go to manually install a new packages are already doing something non-default and co very well add a line to sources.list, imho.
<apw> rbasak, is this not a case of a package where the version of the package is tied to the service it supplies and not to our version of the OS
<apw> rbasak, and you do not want to know you need backports on some releases and not others to have a working thing to talk to letsencrypt
<rbasak> I disagree for two reasons. 1) Pragmatically, it's not helpful to Ubuntu if many users are using something old and out-of-date and our answer is "well, you should have known to type that extra bit to get backports"; and 2) there is also the upgrade-to-latest-in-this-release case; that's automatic, and users may expect for that to be bumped automatically for certain packages.
<mapreri> apw: did letsencrypt change public API already?
<rbasak> (diagree with mapreri, that is)
<jbicha> mapreri: I will probably have either gnome-shell or ubuntu-gnome-desktop recommend or depend on chrome-gnome-shell and I think it's more appropriate for chrome-gnome-shell to be in -updates then
<apw> mapreri, i am not sure if they have.  cirtainly with my sysadmin hat on i am already finding it confusing that my xenail box has the wrong command line that doesn't match that advertised by the letencrypt people and their docs
<mapreri> apw: (I'm interested since I maintain letsencrypt.sh/dehydrated, but using always using the newest version through debian's jessie-backports doesn't make me notice breakages…)
<apw> mapreri, yeah i presume it is not incompatible as it worked once i had worked out the old names
<apw> though as this new naming is a trade-mark issue iiuc we may need to take that into account also
<rbasak> I don't think it's necessary to consider trademarks here unless the trademark holder actually wants us to and asks.
<rbasak> (and that's a thing that should go direct to the TB anyway)
<mapreri> Last a Let's Encrypt person came to talk in letsencrypt-devel@lists.alioth.d.o, it seemed to me they were quite ok with old name being in already released things.
<apw> (i would not count myself as authorative in these matters, and likely defer to infinity or slangasek)
<rbasak> IMHO, it seems quite obvious to me that it's appropriate for this to land in an SRU.
<mapreri> (I explicitly mentioned that xenial has '*letsnecryp*' packages)
<rbasak> mapreri: if you object, then can you bring it up in ubuntu-devel@ please?
<mapreri> Ack.
<mapreri> I'll probably due it when I'm annoyed enough, not I'm not yet (+ too busy to write a whole nicely written email)
<rbasak> mapreri: and if you intend to, then please tell me now and then do it soon, because otherwise I might end up accepting these in the next few hours.
 * apw would tend to letting that in too with my SRU hat on ... assuming the old commandline is still present and compatible
<mapreri> bah, go ahead and accept; I don't want to block things on my, well..  personal opionions.
<apw> rbasak, is the old present and compatible ?
<rbasak> mapreri: OK, thanks. But please do still bring it up if you feel appropriate. Our rules are that we operate by consensus, and you're part of that.
<apw> right if you have concerns don't be steamrolled by the likes of me, for sure
<rbasak> apw: I tried to get to the bottom of that question in the bug. I'm told yes, but there are some behavioural changes that I think I've been convinced are acceptable. Auto-renewal I think.
<apw> a positive, that would have saved me writing some crappy scripts to do the same thing for sure
<rbasak> Comment #5
<mapreri> apw: I don't see python-certbot in the queue?
<rbasak> mapreri: it's in new
<rbasak> mapreri: see https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/xenial/+source/python-letsencrypt/+bug/1640978/comments/34 for queue status
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1640978 in python-certbot-nginx (Ubuntu Yakkety) "letsencrypt 0.4.1 contains numerous bugs fixed upstream" [Undecided,In progress]
<mapreri> rbasak: ok, but shouldn't also be in https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/xenial/+queue?queue_state=0&queue_text= ?
<rbasak> mapreri: it is, on the last page. The xorg stuff has swamped it.
<mapreri> oh, paging -.-'  sorry, didn't even notice it didn't fit in a single page; it's so uncommon ^^
<rbasak> It also happens on KDE day :-)
<rbasak> I just pushed my git views to https://code.launchpad.net/~racb/+git/ if you want to be able to see the state of everything easily
<jbicha> yeah, certbot's automatic cron job is a nice improvement
<rbasak> jbicha, mapreri, apw: I appreciate the cron job is a nice improvement; do you think it's acceptable to do that to existing users in an SRU though?
<rbasak> I think it's probably OK, but I'm also interested in your opinions.
<mapreri> Personal option: does it adds a NEWS item (that would cause me to get an email on automatic upgrades)?  If so, I'd find it borderline; otherwise I wouldn't want an automatic cronjob to appear out of nothing in a production system.
<jbicha> rbasak: my opinion is that yes, it's a good thing because of how important is is that https certificates don't accidentally expire and how short the letsencrypt validity is
<jbicha> but mention it clearly in the d/changelog
 * mapreri might be an old-style grumpy guy, despite his age…
<jbicha> mapreri: I think it's rare for Ubuntu users to ever see debian/NEWS updates
<rbasak> mapreri: there was discussion of a note-upon-installation, which I assumed to be debconf so didn't think users would see it on automatic update (which is the default). But NEWS is a great idea, thanks. And changelog, thanks jbicha. I see no reason we shouldn't have it in there.
<mapreri> yeah, I install apt-listchanges everywhere for a reason… otherwise what's the whole point of NEWS…
<mapreri> yeah, debconf is not shown with the noninteractive frontend, which is what automatic things do.
<jbicha> rbasak: only security updates are automatically installed unless a user opted in to get other updates automatically too
<rbasak> I've made a note to check for NEWS/changelog, and will ask for that if not present before accepting.
<rbasak> jbicha: oh yeah. Good point.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New sync: skysentials (zesty-proposed/primary) [1.0.1-5]
<clivejo> Can someone please force the s390x failing autopkgtest for kdeconnect/1.0.3-0ubuntu1?
<chrisccoulson> will 12.04 reach EOL before or after April 18th?
<apw> clivejo, is there some background on why that is ok to ignore ?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: qm-dsp [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.7.1-2ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: qm-dsp [armhf] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.7.1-2ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: qm-dsp [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.7.1-2ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: qm-dsp [arm64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.7.1-2ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: qm-dsp [i386] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.7.1-2ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: qm-dsp [powerpc] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.7.1-2ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: qm-dsp [s390x] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.7.1-2ubuntu1] (no packageset)
<smb> I was checking status for Xen I uploaded. It seems the only thing holding it in proposed is a dpdk test on ppc64el, though the log of that looks odd to me
<smb> not really telling why it seems to fail
<apw> smb, looks to fail for all and any trigger, ie regardless of whether your xen is installed, and all failures are with the new version of dpdk in -proposed
<smb> apw, yeah and though in theory it might pull in libxl from xen with some effect it is not really obvious why that would only be a problem on one arch
<apw> smb, right but it fails with the -release and -propsoed version of xen available
<smb> apw, ah ok. did not get that
<smb> apw, So in that case, maybe it is ok to let xen go into the out...
<apw> smb, yeah i think so ... will look at doing that
<smb> apw, ok, thanks a lot
<slangasek> Laney: do you know of a way to see after the fact who triggered dpdk tests for the dpdk in -proposed on grep, pax-utils, gawk, and python-defaults, which never before needed triggered? http://autopkgtest.ubuntu.com/packages/d/dpdk/zesty/ppc64el
<apw> slangasek, all of the ones which are odd are also armhf
 * slangasek nods
<apw> slangasek, well actually armhf, ppc64el and s390x and only those three
<slangasek> and the other archs were also tested against zesty, but /only/ against zesty
<slangasek> and then ppc64el etc. were tested /only/ against zesty-proposed
<apw> nnng
<apw> slangasek, and dpdk doesn't build at all for any of the architecures it was rerun on!
<apw> slangasek, oh the very latest upload of dpdk disables its dep8 tests ...
<apw> slangasek, oh no _now_ i am getting versions backwards
<zul> can an archvie admin please review python-os-xenapi please? It will be starting to block nova
<apw> slangasek, oh again, they are meant to be reporting results to logs and succeding ...
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: firefox [i386] (zesty-proposed/main) [51.0.1+build2-0ubuntu1] (kubuntu, mozilla, ubuntu-desktop)
<stokachu> so if i want to turn a package into a transitional one in favor of a snap distribution do i put a message in a postinst script directing the user to snap install instead?
<slangasek> stokachu: that is a minimum and least-controversial transition strategy; let's start there
<stokachu> slangasek, ok ill get something together for review
<stokachu> slangasek, would you be willing to look at my debian/ on github with what I have so far?
<stokachu> https://github.com/conjure-up/conjure-up/tree/rm-deb-for-snap/debian just whenever you get a moment slangasek
<stokachu> basically removed the package deps and updated the postinst script
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted xserver-xorg-input-joystick-hwe-16.04 [amd64] (xenial-proposed) [1:1.6.2-1build4~16.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted xserver-xorg-input-joystick-hwe-16.04 [armhf] (xenial-proposed) [1:1.6.2-1build4~16.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted xserver-xorg-input-joystick-hwe-16.04 [powerpc] (xenial-proposed) [1:1.6.2-1build4~16.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted xserver-xorg-input-joystick-hwe-16.04 [s390x] (xenial-proposed) [1:1.6.2-1build4~16.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted xserver-xorg-input-vmmouse-hwe-16.04 [i386] (xenial-proposed) [1:13.1.0-1ubuntu2~16.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: xserver-xorg-video-cirrus-hwe-16.04 [s390x] (xenial-proposed/universe) [1:1.5.3-1ubuntu3~16.04.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: xserver-xorg-video-dummy-hwe-16.04 [powerpc] (xenial-proposed/main) [1:0.3.7-1build5~16.04.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: xserver-xorg-video-nouveau-hwe-16.04 [powerpc] (xenial-proposed/main) [1:1.0.12-2~16.04.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libdist-zilla-plugin-test-compile-perl [amd64] (zesty-proposed/none) [2.056-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libtest-unixsock-perl [amd64] (zesty-proposed/none) [0.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted xserver-xorg-input-joystick-hwe-16.04 [arm64] (xenial-proposed) [1:1.6.2-1build4~16.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted xserver-xorg-input-joystick-hwe-16.04 [ppc64el] (xenial-proposed) [1:1.6.2-1build4~16.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: xserver-xorg-video-amdgpu-hwe-16.04 [s390x] (xenial-proposed/main) [1.1.2-1~16.04.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: xserver-xorg-video-fbdev-hwe-16.04 [powerpc] (xenial-proposed/main) [1:0.4.4-1build5~16.04.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libmoosex-types-email-perl [amd64] (zesty-proposed/none) [0.007-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted xserver-xorg-input-joystick-hwe-16.04 [i386] (xenial-proposed) [1:1.6.2-1build4~16.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: xserver-xorg-video-dummy-hwe-16.04 [i386] (xenial-proposed/main) [1:0.3.7-1build5~16.04.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: wc-mode [amd64] (zesty-proposed/none) [1.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted xserver-xorg-input-vmmouse-hwe-16.04 [amd64] (xenial-proposed) [1:13.1.0-1ubuntu2~16.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: xserver-xorg-video-nouveau-hwe-16.04 [s390x] (xenial-proposed/main) [1:1.0.12-2~16.04.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted xserver-xorg-input-evdev-hwe-16.04 [amd64] (xenial-proposed) [1:2.10.2-1ubuntu1~16.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted xserver-xorg-input-evdev-hwe-16.04 [armhf] (xenial-proposed) [1:2.10.2-1ubuntu1~16.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted xserver-xorg-input-evdev-hwe-16.04 [powerpc] (xenial-proposed) [1:2.10.2-1ubuntu1~16.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted xserver-xorg-input-evdev-hwe-16.04 [s390x] (xenial-proposed) [1:2.10.2-1ubuntu1~16.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted xserver-xorg-input-void-hwe-16.04 [arm64] (xenial-proposed) [1:1.4.1-1build2~16.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted xserver-xorg-input-void-hwe-16.04 [i386] (xenial-proposed) [1:1.4.1-1build2~16.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted xserver-xorg-input-void-hwe-16.04 [ppc64el] (xenial-proposed) [1:1.4.1-1build2~16.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: xserver-xorg-video-amdgpu-hwe-16.04 [armhf] (xenial-proposed/main) [1.1.2-1~16.04.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: xserver-xorg-video-freedreno-hwe-16.04 [arm64] (xenial-proposed/universe) [1.4.0-1build1~16.04.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: xserver-xorg-video-mga-hwe-16.04 [s390x] (xenial-proposed/universe) [1:1.6.4-1build2~16.04.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted xserver-xorg-input-evdev-hwe-16.04 [arm64] (xenial-proposed) [1:2.10.2-1ubuntu1~16.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted xserver-xorg-input-evdev-hwe-16.04 [ppc64el] (xenial-proposed) [1:2.10.2-1ubuntu1~16.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted xserver-xorg-input-void-hwe-16.04 [armhf] (xenial-proposed) [1:1.4.1-1build2~16.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted xserver-xorg-input-void-hwe-16.04 [s390x] (xenial-proposed) [1:1.4.1-1build2~16.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: xserver-xorg-video-mach64-hwe-16.04 [armhf] (xenial-proposed/universe) [6.9.5-1build2~16.04.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: xserver-xorg-video-neomagic-hwe-16.04 [s390x] (xenial-proposed/universe) [1:1.2.9-1build2~16.04.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted xserver-xorg-input-evdev-hwe-16.04 [i386] (xenial-proposed) [1:2.10.2-1ubuntu1~16.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted xserver-xorg-input-void-hwe-16.04 [powerpc] (xenial-proposed) [1:1.4.1-1build2~16.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: xserver-xorg-video-neomagic-hwe-16.04 [arm64] (xenial-proposed/universe) [1:1.2.9-1build2~16.04.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted xserver-xorg-input-void-hwe-16.04 [amd64] (xenial-proposed) [1:1.4.1-1build2~16.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: xserver-xorg-video-fbdev-hwe-16.04 [s390x] (xenial-proposed/main) [1:0.4.4-1build5~16.04.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted xserver-xorg-input-synaptics-hwe-16.04 [amd64] (xenial-proposed) [1.8.3-1ubuntu1~16.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted xserver-xorg-input-synaptics-hwe-16.04 [armhf] (xenial-proposed) [1.8.3-1ubuntu1~16.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted xserver-xorg-input-synaptics-hwe-16.04 [powerpc] (xenial-proposed) [1.8.3-1ubuntu1~16.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted xserver-xorg-input-synaptics-hwe-16.04 [s390x] (xenial-proposed) [1.8.3-1ubuntu1~16.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New source: ostree (xenial-proposed/primary) [2016.15-2ubuntu1~ubuntu16.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New source: python-certbot-apache (xenial-proposed/primary) [0.9.3-1~16.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New source: python-certbot (xenial-proposed/primary) [0.9.3-1~16.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted xserver-xorg-input-synaptics-hwe-16.04 [arm64] (xenial-proposed) [1.8.3-1ubuntu1~16.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted xserver-xorg-input-synaptics-hwe-16.04 [ppc64el] (xenial-proposed) [1.8.3-1ubuntu1~16.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New source: php-gearman (xenial-proposed/primary) [1.1.2-96-ge77f981+1.1.2+-2~ubuntu16.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New source: subiquity (xenial-proposed/primary) [0.0.24.1~16.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted xserver-xorg-input-synaptics-hwe-16.04 [i386] (xenial-proposed) [1.8.3-1ubuntu1~16.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New source: python-certbot-nginx (xenial-proposed/primary) [0.9.3-1~16.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New source: chrome-gnome-shell (xenial-proposed/primary) [8-2ubuntu3~ubuntu16.04.0]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted xf86-input-mtrack-hwe-16.04 [amd64] (xenial-proposed) [0.3.1-1build1~16.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted xf86-input-mtrack-hwe-16.04 [armhf] (xenial-proposed) [0.3.1-1build1~16.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted xf86-input-mtrack-hwe-16.04 [powerpc] (xenial-proposed) [0.3.1-1build1~16.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted xf86-input-mtrack-hwe-16.04 [s390x] (xenial-proposed) [0.3.1-1build1~16.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted xf86-input-wacom-hwe-16.04 [arm64] (xenial-proposed) [1:0.33.0-0ubuntu1~16.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted xf86-input-wacom-hwe-16.04 [i386] (xenial-proposed) [1:0.33.0-0ubuntu1~16.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted xf86-input-wacom-hwe-16.04 [ppc64el] (xenial-proposed) [1:0.33.0-0ubuntu1~16.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted xserver-xorg-video-vesa-hwe-16.04 [amd64] (xenial-proposed) [1:2.3.4-1build2~16.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted xserver-xorg-video-vesa-hwe-16.04 [armhf] (xenial-proposed) [1:2.3.4-1build2~16.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted xserver-xorg-video-vesa-hwe-16.04 [ppc64el] (xenial-proposed) [1:2.3.4-1build2~16.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted xf86-input-mtrack-hwe-16.04 [arm64] (xenial-proposed) [0.3.1-1build1~16.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted xf86-input-mtrack-hwe-16.04 [ppc64el] (xenial-proposed) [0.3.1-1build1~16.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted xf86-input-wacom-hwe-16.04 [armhf] (xenial-proposed) [1:0.33.0-0ubuntu1~16.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted xf86-input-wacom-hwe-16.04 [s390x] (xenial-proposed) [1:0.33.0-0ubuntu1~16.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted xserver-xorg-video-vesa-hwe-16.04 [i386] (xenial-proposed) [1:2.3.4-1build2~16.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted xserver-xorg-video-vmware-hwe-16.04 [amd64] (xenial-proposed) [1:13.1.0-2ubuntu3~16.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: xserver-xorg-video-amdgpu-hwe-16.04 [ppc64el] (xenial-proposed/main) [1.1.2-1~16.04.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: xserver-xorg-video-dummy-hwe-16.04 [ppc64el] (xenial-proposed/main) [1:0.3.7-1build5~16.04.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: xserver-xorg-video-mach64-hwe-16.04 [ppc64el] (xenial-proposed/universe) [6.9.5-1build2~16.04.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: xserver-xorg-video-neomagic-hwe-16.04 [ppc64el] (xenial-proposed/universe) [1:1.2.9-1build2~16.04.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted xf86-input-mtrack-hwe-16.04 [i386] (xenial-proposed) [0.3.1-1build1~16.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted xf86-input-wacom-hwe-16.04 [powerpc] (xenial-proposed) [1:0.33.0-0ubuntu1~16.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted xserver-xorg-video-vesa-hwe-16.04 [s390x] (xenial-proposed) [1:2.3.4-1build2~16.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: xserver-xorg-video-cirrus-hwe-16.04 [ppc64el] (xenial-proposed/universe) [1:1.5.3-1ubuntu3~16.04.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: xserver-xorg-video-mga-hwe-16.04 [ppc64el] (xenial-proposed/universe) [1:1.6.4-1build2~16.04.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: xserver-xorg-video-nouveau-hwe-16.04 [ppc64el] (xenial-proposed/main) [1:1.0.12-2~16.04.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: xserver-xorg-video-qxl-hwe-16.04 [i386] (xenial-proposed/main) [0.1.4-3ubuntu3~16.04.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: xserver-xorg-video-trident-hwe-16.04 [i386] (xenial-proposed/universe) [1:1.3.7-1build2~16.04.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted xf86-input-wacom-hwe-16.04 [amd64] (xenial-proposed) [1:0.33.0-0ubuntu1~16.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted xserver-xorg-video-vmware-hwe-16.04 [i386] (xenial-proposed) [1:13.1.0-2ubuntu3~16.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: xserver-xorg-video-nouveau-hwe-16.04 [amd64] (xenial-proposed/main) [1:1.0.12-2~16.04.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: xserver-xorg-video-tdfx-hwe-16.04 [s390x] (xenial-proposed/universe) [1:1.4.6-1build2~16.04.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted xserver-xorg-video-vesa-hwe-16.04 [arm64] (xenial-proposed) [1:2.3.4-1build2~16.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: xserver-xorg-video-qxl-hwe-16.04 [amd64] (xenial-proposed/main) [0.1.4-3ubuntu3~16.04.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: xserver-xorg-video-fbdev-hwe-16.04 [ppc64el] (xenial-proposed/main) [1:0.4.4-1build5~16.04.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted xserver-xorg-video-tdfx-hwe-16.04 [amd64] (xenial-proposed) [1:1.4.6-1build2~16.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted xserver-xorg-video-tdfx-hwe-16.04 [armhf] (xenial-proposed) [1:1.4.6-1build2~16.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted xserver-xorg-video-tdfx-hwe-16.04 [powerpc] (xenial-proposed) [1:1.4.6-1build2~16.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted xserver-xorg-video-tdfx-hwe-16.04 [s390x] (xenial-proposed) [1:1.4.6-1build2~16.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted xserver-xorg-video-trident-hwe-16.04 [arm64] (xenial-proposed) [1:1.3.7-1build2~16.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted xserver-xorg-video-trident-hwe-16.04 [i386] (xenial-proposed) [1:1.3.7-1build2~16.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted xserver-xorg-video-trident-hwe-16.04 [ppc64el] (xenial-proposed) [1:1.3.7-1build2~16.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted xserver-xorg-video-tdfx-hwe-16.04 [arm64] (xenial-proposed) [1:1.4.6-1build2~16.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted xserver-xorg-video-tdfx-hwe-16.04 [ppc64el] (xenial-proposed) [1:1.4.6-1build2~16.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted xserver-xorg-video-trident-hwe-16.04 [armhf] (xenial-proposed) [1:1.3.7-1build2~16.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted xserver-xorg-video-trident-hwe-16.04 [s390x] (xenial-proposed) [1:1.3.7-1build2~16.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted xserver-xorg-video-tdfx-hwe-16.04 [i386] (xenial-proposed) [1:1.4.6-1build2~16.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted xserver-xorg-video-trident-hwe-16.04 [powerpc] (xenial-proposed) [1:1.3.7-1build2~16.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted xserver-xorg-video-trident-hwe-16.04 [amd64] (xenial-proposed) [1:1.3.7-1build2~16.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted xserver-xorg-video-savage-hwe-16.04 [amd64] (xenial-proposed) [1:2.3.8-1ubuntu3~16.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted xserver-xorg-video-savage-hwe-16.04 [armhf] (xenial-proposed) [1:2.3.8-1ubuntu3~16.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted xserver-xorg-video-savage-hwe-16.04 [powerpc] (xenial-proposed) [1:2.3.8-1ubuntu3~16.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted xserver-xorg-video-savage-hwe-16.04 [s390x] (xenial-proposed) [1:2.3.8-1ubuntu3~16.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted xserver-xorg-video-siliconmotion-hwe-16.04 [arm64] (xenial-proposed) [1:1.7.8-1ubuntu6~16.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted xserver-xorg-video-siliconmotion-hwe-16.04 [i386] (xenial-proposed) [1:1.7.8-1ubuntu6~16.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted xserver-xorg-video-siliconmotion-hwe-16.04 [ppc64el] (xenial-proposed) [1:1.7.8-1ubuntu6~16.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted xserver-xorg-video-sisusb-hwe-16.04 [amd64] (xenial-proposed) [1:0.9.6-2build5~16.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted xserver-xorg-video-sisusb-hwe-16.04 [armhf] (xenial-proposed) [1:0.9.6-2build5~16.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted xserver-xorg-video-sisusb-hwe-16.04 [powerpc] (xenial-proposed) [1:0.9.6-2build5~16.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted xserver-xorg-video-savage-hwe-16.04 [arm64] (xenial-proposed) [1:2.3.8-1ubuntu3~16.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted xserver-xorg-video-savage-hwe-16.04 [ppc64el] (xenial-proposed) [1:2.3.8-1ubuntu3~16.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted xserver-xorg-video-siliconmotion-hwe-16.04 [armhf] (xenial-proposed) [1:1.7.8-1ubuntu6~16.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted xserver-xorg-video-siliconmotion-hwe-16.04 [s390x] (xenial-proposed) [1:1.7.8-1ubuntu6~16.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted xserver-xorg-video-sisusb-hwe-16.04 [i386] (xenial-proposed) [1:0.9.6-2build5~16.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted xserver-xorg-video-sisusb-hwe-16.04 [s390x] (xenial-proposed) [1:0.9.6-2build5~16.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted xserver-xorg-video-savage-hwe-16.04 [i386] (xenial-proposed) [1:2.3.8-1ubuntu3~16.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted xserver-xorg-video-siliconmotion-hwe-16.04 [powerpc] (xenial-proposed) [1:1.7.8-1ubuntu6~16.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted xserver-xorg-video-sisusb-hwe-16.04 [ppc64el] (xenial-proposed) [1:0.9.6-2build5~16.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted xserver-xorg-video-siliconmotion-hwe-16.04 [amd64] (xenial-proposed) [1:1.7.8-1ubuntu6~16.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted xserver-xorg-video-sisusb-hwe-16.04 [arm64] (xenial-proposed) [1:0.9.6-2build5~16.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted xserver-xorg-video-amdgpu-hwe-16.04 [amd64] (xenial-proposed) [1.1.2-1~16.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted xserver-xorg-video-amdgpu-hwe-16.04 [armhf] (xenial-proposed) [1.1.2-1~16.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted xserver-xorg-video-amdgpu-hwe-16.04 [powerpc] (xenial-proposed) [1.1.2-1~16.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted xserver-xorg-video-amdgpu-hwe-16.04 [s390x] (xenial-proposed) [1.1.2-1~16.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted xserver-xorg-video-ati-hwe-16.04 [arm64] (xenial-proposed) [1:7.7.1-1~16.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted xserver-xorg-video-ati-hwe-16.04 [i386] (xenial-proposed) [1:7.7.1-1~16.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted xserver-xorg-video-ati-hwe-16.04 [ppc64el] (xenial-proposed) [1:7.7.1-1~16.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted xserver-xorg-video-geode-hwe-16.04 [i386] (xenial-proposed) [2.11.18-2~16.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New source: ostree (xenial-proposed/primary) [2016.15-2ubuntu1~ubuntu16.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New source: python-certbot-nginx (xenial-proposed/primary) [0.9.3-1~16.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted xserver-xorg-video-amdgpu-hwe-16.04 [arm64] (xenial-proposed) [1.1.2-1~16.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted xserver-xorg-video-amdgpu-hwe-16.04 [ppc64el] (xenial-proposed) [1.1.2-1~16.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted xserver-xorg-video-ati-hwe-16.04 [armhf] (xenial-proposed) [1:7.7.1-1~16.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted xserver-xorg-video-ati-hwe-16.04 [s390x] (xenial-proposed) [1:7.7.1-1~16.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New source: php-gearman (xenial-proposed/primary) [1.1.2-96-ge77f981+1.1.2+-2~ubuntu16.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: xserver-xorg-video-qxl-hwe-16.04 [armhf] (xenial-proposed/main) [0.1.4-3ubuntu3~16.04.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: xserver-xorg-video-qxl-hwe-16.04 [s390x] (xenial-proposed/main) [0.1.4-3ubuntu3~16.04.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: xserver-xorg-video-r128-hwe-16.04 [armhf] (xenial-proposed/universe) [6.10.1-1~16.04.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: xserver-xorg-video-r128-hwe-16.04 [powerpc] (xenial-proposed/universe) [6.10.1-1~16.04.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: xserver-xorg-video-r128-hwe-16.04 [s390x] (xenial-proposed/universe) [6.10.1-1~16.04.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted xserver-xorg-video-amdgpu-hwe-16.04 [i386] (xenial-proposed) [1.1.2-1~16.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted xserver-xorg-video-ati-hwe-16.04 [powerpc] (xenial-proposed) [1:7.7.1-1~16.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New source: xorg-hwe-16.04 (xenial-proposed/primary) [1:7.7+13ubuntu4~16.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: xserver-xorg-video-r128-hwe-16.04 [amd64] (xenial-proposed/universe) [6.10.1-1~16.04.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: xserver-xorg-video-r128-hwe-16.04 [ppc64el] (xenial-proposed/universe) [6.10.1-1~16.04.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted xserver-xorg-video-ati-hwe-16.04 [amd64] (xenial-proposed) [1:7.7.1-1~16.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: xserver-xorg-video-qxl-hwe-16.04 [ppc64el] (xenial-proposed/main) [0.1.4-3ubuntu3~16.04.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New source: chrome-gnome-shell (xenial-proposed/primary) [8-2ubuntu3~ubuntu16.04.0]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: xserver-xorg-video-r128-hwe-16.04 [i386] (xenial-proposed/universe) [6.10.1-1~16.04.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted xserver-xorg-video-intel-hwe-16.04 [amd64] (xenial-proposed) [2:2.99.917+git20160706-1ubuntu1~16.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New source: python-certbot (xenial-proposed/primary) [0.9.3-1~16.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted xserver-xorg-video-intel-hwe-16.04 [i386] (xenial-proposed) [2:2.99.917+git20160706-1ubuntu1~16.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New source: subiquity (xenial-proposed/primary) [0.0.24.1~16.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted xserver-xorg-video-mach64-hwe-16.04 [amd64] (xenial-proposed) [6.9.5-1build2~16.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted xserver-xorg-video-mach64-hwe-16.04 [armhf] (xenial-proposed) [6.9.5-1build2~16.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted xserver-xorg-video-mach64-hwe-16.04 [powerpc] (xenial-proposed) [6.9.5-1build2~16.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted xserver-xorg-video-mach64-hwe-16.04 [s390x] (xenial-proposed) [6.9.5-1build2~16.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted xserver-xorg-video-mga-hwe-16.04 [arm64] (xenial-proposed) [1:1.6.4-1build2~16.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted xserver-xorg-video-mga-hwe-16.04 [i386] (xenial-proposed) [1:1.6.4-1build2~16.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted xserver-xorg-video-mga-hwe-16.04 [ppc64el] (xenial-proposed) [1:1.6.4-1build2~16.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted xserver-xorg-video-mach64-hwe-16.04 [arm64] (xenial-proposed) [6.9.5-1build2~16.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted xserver-xorg-video-mach64-hwe-16.04 [ppc64el] (xenial-proposed) [6.9.5-1build2~16.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted xserver-xorg-video-mga-hwe-16.04 [armhf] (xenial-proposed) [1:1.6.4-1build2~16.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted xserver-xorg-video-mga-hwe-16.04 [s390x] (xenial-proposed) [1:1.6.4-1build2~16.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted xserver-xorg-video-mach64-hwe-16.04 [i386] (xenial-proposed) [6.9.5-1build2~16.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted xserver-xorg-video-mga-hwe-16.04 [powerpc] (xenial-proposed) [1:1.6.4-1build2~16.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted xserver-xorg-video-mga-hwe-16.04 [amd64] (xenial-proposed) [1:1.6.4-1build2~16.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted xserver-xorg-video-openchrome-hwe-16.04 [amd64] (xenial-proposed) [1:0.3.3+git20160310-1~16.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted xserver-xorg-video-openchrome-hwe-16.04 [i386] (xenial-proposed) [1:0.3.3+git20160310-1~16.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted xserver-xorg-video-fbdev-hwe-16.04 [amd64] (xenial-proposed) [1:0.4.4-1build5~16.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted xserver-xorg-video-fbdev-hwe-16.04 [armhf] (xenial-proposed) [1:0.4.4-1build5~16.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted xserver-xorg-video-fbdev-hwe-16.04 [powerpc] (xenial-proposed) [1:0.4.4-1build5~16.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted xserver-xorg-video-fbdev-hwe-16.04 [s390x] (xenial-proposed) [1:0.4.4-1build5~16.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted xserver-xorg-video-freedreno-hwe-16.04 [armhf] (xenial-proposed) [1.4.0-1build1~16.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted xserver-xorg-video-fbdev-hwe-16.04 [arm64] (xenial-proposed) [1:0.4.4-1build5~16.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted xserver-xorg-video-fbdev-hwe-16.04 [ppc64el] (xenial-proposed) [1:0.4.4-1build5~16.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted xserver-xorg-video-fbdev-hwe-16.04 [i386] (xenial-proposed) [1:0.4.4-1build5~16.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted xserver-xorg-video-freedreno-hwe-16.04 [arm64] (xenial-proposed) [1.4.0-1build1~16.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted xserver-xorg-video-cirrus-hwe-16.04 [amd64] (xenial-proposed) [1:1.5.3-1ubuntu3~16.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted xserver-xorg-video-cirrus-hwe-16.04 [armhf] (xenial-proposed) [1:1.5.3-1ubuntu3~16.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted xserver-xorg-video-cirrus-hwe-16.04 [powerpc] (xenial-proposed) [1:1.5.3-1ubuntu3~16.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted xserver-xorg-video-cirrus-hwe-16.04 [s390x] (xenial-proposed) [1:1.5.3-1ubuntu3~16.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted xserver-xorg-video-cirrus-hwe-16.04 [arm64] (xenial-proposed) [1:1.5.3-1ubuntu3~16.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted xserver-xorg-video-cirrus-hwe-16.04 [ppc64el] (xenial-proposed) [1:1.5.3-1ubuntu3~16.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted xserver-xorg-video-cirrus-hwe-16.04 [i386] (xenial-proposed) [1:1.5.3-1ubuntu3~16.04.1]
<flexiondotorg> flocculant You about?
<flocculant>  flexiondotorg ish
<flexiondotorg> Do you know if the alpha2 release is happening?
<flexiondotorg> I've been busy with other stuff today.
<flexiondotorg> All set, but unsure what's going on.
<flocculant> flexiondotorg: oh - not a clue - haven't been following that as we're not taking part
<flexiondotorg> OK
<flocculant> I did see mail pushing back to release today
<flexiondotorg> Yeah, because Kubuntu.
<flocculant> no idea about that either :)
<flexiondotorg> But Lubuntu are still not marked ready either.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted xserver-xorg-video-neomagic-hwe-16.04 [amd64] (xenial-proposed) [1:1.2.9-1build2~16.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted xserver-xorg-video-neomagic-hwe-16.04 [armhf] (xenial-proposed) [1:1.2.9-1build2~16.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted xserver-xorg-video-neomagic-hwe-16.04 [powerpc] (xenial-proposed) [1:1.2.9-1build2~16.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted xserver-xorg-video-neomagic-hwe-16.04 [s390x] (xenial-proposed) [1:1.2.9-1build2~16.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted xserver-xorg-video-nouveau-hwe-16.04 [arm64] (xenial-proposed) [1:1.0.12-2~16.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted xserver-xorg-video-nouveau-hwe-16.04 [i386] (xenial-proposed) [1:1.0.12-2~16.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted xserver-xorg-video-nouveau-hwe-16.04 [ppc64el] (xenial-proposed) [1:1.0.12-2~16.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted xserver-xorg-video-neomagic-hwe-16.04 [arm64] (xenial-proposed) [1:1.2.9-1build2~16.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted xserver-xorg-video-neomagic-hwe-16.04 [ppc64el] (xenial-proposed) [1:1.2.9-1build2~16.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted xserver-xorg-video-nouveau-hwe-16.04 [armhf] (xenial-proposed) [1:1.0.12-2~16.04.1]
<flocculant> no - I saw that
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted xserver-xorg-video-nouveau-hwe-16.04 [s390x] (xenial-proposed) [1:1.0.12-2~16.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted xserver-xorg-video-neomagic-hwe-16.04 [i386] (xenial-proposed) [1:1.2.9-1build2~16.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted xserver-xorg-video-nouveau-hwe-16.04 [powerpc] (xenial-proposed) [1:1.0.12-2~16.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted xserver-xorg-video-nouveau-hwe-16.04 [amd64] (xenial-proposed) [1:1.0.12-2~16.04.1]
<flocculant> or rather yes I know - I saw that :p
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted xserver-xorg-video-dummy-hwe-16.04 [amd64] (xenial-proposed) [1:0.3.7-1build5~16.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted xserver-xorg-video-dummy-hwe-16.04 [armhf] (xenial-proposed) [1:0.3.7-1build5~16.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted xserver-xorg-video-dummy-hwe-16.04 [powerpc] (xenial-proposed) [1:0.3.7-1build5~16.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted xserver-xorg-video-dummy-hwe-16.04 [s390x] (xenial-proposed) [1:0.3.7-1build5~16.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted xserver-xorg-video-dummy-hwe-16.04 [arm64] (xenial-proposed) [1:0.3.7-1build5~16.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted xserver-xorg-video-dummy-hwe-16.04 [ppc64el] (xenial-proposed) [1:0.3.7-1build5~16.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted xserver-xorg-video-dummy-hwe-16.04 [i386] (xenial-proposed) [1:0.3.7-1build5~16.04.1]
<flocculant> tbh given it's alpha2 I'd not have held it if flavours have problems
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted xserver-xorg-video-qxl-hwe-16.04 [amd64] (xenial-proposed) [0.1.4-3ubuntu3~16.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted xserver-xorg-video-qxl-hwe-16.04 [armhf] (xenial-proposed) [0.1.4-3ubuntu3~16.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted xserver-xorg-video-qxl-hwe-16.04 [powerpc] (xenial-proposed) [0.1.4-3ubuntu3~16.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted xserver-xorg-video-qxl-hwe-16.04 [s390x] (xenial-proposed) [0.1.4-3ubuntu3~16.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted xserver-xorg-video-qxl-hwe-16.04 [arm64] (xenial-proposed) [0.1.4-3ubuntu3~16.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted xserver-xorg-video-qxl-hwe-16.04 [ppc64el] (xenial-proposed) [0.1.4-3ubuntu3~16.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted xserver-xorg-video-qxl-hwe-16.04 [i386] (xenial-proposed) [0.1.4-3ubuntu3~16.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted xserver-xorg-video-r128-hwe-16.04 [amd64] (xenial-proposed) [6.10.1-1~16.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted xserver-xorg-video-r128-hwe-16.04 [armhf] (xenial-proposed) [6.10.1-1~16.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted xserver-xorg-video-r128-hwe-16.04 [powerpc] (xenial-proposed) [6.10.1-1~16.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted xserver-xorg-video-r128-hwe-16.04 [s390x] (xenial-proposed) [6.10.1-1~16.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted xserver-xorg-video-r128-hwe-16.04 [arm64] (xenial-proposed) [6.10.1-1~16.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted xserver-xorg-video-r128-hwe-16.04 [ppc64el] (xenial-proposed) [6.10.1-1~16.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted xserver-xorg-video-r128-hwe-16.04 [i386] (xenial-proposed) [6.10.1-1~16.04.1]
<flocculant> that said if I was testing and having grub problems I'd not release either :D
<tsimonq2> flocculant, flexiondotorg: Yep, Alpha 2 today
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted xorg-hwe-16.04 [source] (xenial-proposed) [1:7.7+13ubuntu4~16.04.1]
<tsimonq2> Waiting on wxl to give his thumbs up to release.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: xorg-hwe-16.04 [ppc64el] (xenial-proposed/none) [1:7.7+13ubuntu4~16.04.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: xorg-hwe-16.04 [amd64] (xenial-proposed/none) [1:7.7+13ubuntu4~16.04.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: xorg-hwe-16.04 [armhf] (xenial-proposed/none) [1:7.7+13ubuntu4~16.04.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: xorg-hwe-16.04 [arm64] (xenial-proposed/none) [1:7.7+13ubuntu4~16.04.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: xorg-hwe-16.04 [i386] (xenial-proposed/main) [1:7.7+13ubuntu4~16.04.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: xorg-hwe-16.04 [s390x] (xenial-proposed/main) [1:7.7+13ubuntu4~16.04.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: xorg-hwe-16.04 [powerpc] (xenial-proposed/main) [1:7.7+13ubuntu4~16.04.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libdist-zilla-plugin-test-compile-perl [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [2.056-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted wc-mode [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [1.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted deft [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [0.7-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted dustmite [armhf] (zesty-proposed) [0~20170126.e95dff8-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted inkscape-open-symbols [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [1.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted inkscape-open-symbols [armhf] (zesty-proposed) [1.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted inkscape-open-symbols [powerpc] (zesty-proposed) [1.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted inkscape-open-symbols [s390x] (zesty-proposed) [1.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libtest-unixsock-perl [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [0.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted dustmite [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [0~20170126.e95dff8-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted inkscape-open-symbols [arm64] (zesty-proposed) [1.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted inkscape-open-symbols [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed) [1.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gwcs [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [0.7-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libmoosex-types-email-perl [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [0.007-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted inkscape-open-symbols [i386] (zesty-proposed) [1.1-1]
<lamont> cyphermox: you around?
<tsimonq2> slangasek: You can mark Lubuntu and Kubuntu as ready, just got off the phone with Walter Lapchynski. Also, ready to release this thing? :)
<flocculant> tsimonq2: I can mark them
<flocculant> I believe
<tsimonq2> flocculant: Please do :)
<slangasek> tsimonq2: yeah, should be the product manager marking them
<flocculant> well I won't then
<tsimonq2> slangasek: Walter is sick, he gave me explicit permission to mark them.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: gdb (yakkety-proposed/main) [7.11.90.20161005-0ubuntu1 => 7.11.90.20161005-0ubuntu2] (core)
<bdmurray> slangasek: could you review gdb for yakkety?
<cyphermox> lamont: what's up
<lamont> cyphermox: open-iscsi/zesty...
<lamont> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/open-iscsi <-- cyphermox you'll note that zesty is still lacking ipv6 happiness... I am very seriously inclined to just remove that *()(&*)(U  test
<cyphermox> Yuck.
<lamont> cyphermox: you wanna take a stab at it again, or shall we just nuke the test from orbit.
<lamont> ?
<cyphermox> Please don't just yet, i will look at it again
<lamont> thanks.  ISTR that the only place it actually fails is inside autopkgtst
<lamont> cyphermox: do you care if I have these fine people override the failure for the moment?
 * lamont is trying to get to where he can actually test some freeipmi changes so that he can do _that_ SRU
<cyphermox> No, it would be the "right" thing to do
<cyphermox> The test is broke, not the package
<lamont> slangasek: can you pretty please get out a large bat and make open-iscsi land in zesty?
<clivejo> apw: I've spoken with the upstream devel at KDE and made them aware of the failure on s390x.  They are looking into it and will fix it in version 1.1.0.  Can it be ignored we we can get this version into the archive and tested?
<tsimonq2> slangasek: We're good to release then though?
<slangasek> tsimonq2: it looks like the tooling may need some updating still for budgie: ERROR: Cannot handle product Ubuntu Budgie Desktop amd64
<slangasek> working on it
<tsimonq2> slangasek: Ok, thank you.
<slangasek> lamont: open-iscsi landing - so you're not uploading it to neuter the broken test?
<tsimonq2>  /or
<tsimonq2> Whoops
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Kubuntu Desktop amd64 [Zesty Alpha 2] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Lubuntu Alternate amd64 [Zesty Alpha 2] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Lubuntu Alternate powerpc [Zesty Alpha 2] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Lubuntu Desktop i386 [Zesty Alpha 2] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Lubuntu Alternate i386 [Zesty Alpha 2] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Kubuntu Desktop i386 [Zesty Alpha 2] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Lubuntu Desktop powerpc [Zesty Alpha 2] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Lubuntu Desktop amd64 [Zesty Alpha 2] has been marked as ready
<wxl> i'm going to unmark lubuntu ppc
<slangasek> wxl: ok
<slangasek> wxl: mp welcome to drop it from the default image build list
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Lubuntu Alternate powerpc [Zesty Alpha 2] has been disabled
<wxl> yeah probably something we should get around to
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Lubuntu Desktop powerpc [Zesty Alpha 2] has been disabled
<tsimonq2> slangasek: How's that tooling problem coming along?
<slangasek> tsimonq2: oh, that's already sorted; I'm on the last step before publishing
<slangasek> tsimonq2: syncing mirrors now
<tsimonq2> slangasek: Ok, let me know when I can send emails.
<slangasek> tsimonq2: when you see all the flavors have the milestone published on http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ :)
<tsimonq2> slangasek: Ok cool :)
<mhall119> apw: is there a formal process for ignoring test failures for desktop packages (like kde-connect) on s390x, which isn't really a target platform for them?
<mhall119> or even just leaving it out for that arch ( if this is okay by clivejo )
<clivejo> I dont know of any way to pick and choose the arch tests run on
<tsimonq2> slangasek: Ok, preparing and sending emails
<mhall119> clivejo: I meant leaving the package out of s390x builds altogether
<acheronuk> mhall119: I usually just ask here with a reasoned logic for ignoring the test
<acheronuk> in this case kubuntu doesn't support that architecture, and as you say it's pretty much an irrelevance for a desktop package.
<mhall119> so, does that mean it can get a pass on that, and make it into zesty?
<clivejo> we need an ignore for now
<acheronuk> mhall119: I would imagine so. this test failure is a of close to zero impact as you might get
<slangasek> mhall119, clivejo: if the test has never passed on s390x, test failures will be ignored. If the test doesn't matter on that architecture, you can also make it a no-op pass in debian/tests.
<slangasek> when it's a package you're responsible for, asking here for tests to be ignored should only be a temporary workaround to unblock transitions; it's a bad workaround if you're always asking here for them to be ignored, instead of fixing the tests (FSVO "fixing")
<clivejo> slangasek: can you suggest documentation on making it a no-op pass?
<acheronuk> slangasek: I don't recall that in the test specification docs I have seen?
<cyphermox> slangasek: open-iscsi> I'll do a new upload with the test fixed; but I want to actually fix it first ;)
<slangasek> clivejo: check the current architecture with dpkg, and exit 0
<slangasek> acheronuk: it's not part of a test specification doc, it's me on behalf of the release team saying "don't make all the test failures the release team's problem" :)
<acheronuk> slangasek: "If the test doesn't matter on that architecture, you can also make it a no-op pass in debian/tests"
<acheronuk> there is no option for that though
<slangasek> cyphermox: so I should honor lamont's request to let the current package in in the meantime, and then you're owning fixing the test for the next upload?
<slangasek> acheronuk: it's as I said to clivejo - you check the value of the architecture w/ dpkg and short-circuit the test
<acheronuk> slangasek: ooooh. sorry. I missed that comment!
<tsimonq2> slangasek: Released
<cyphermox> slangasek: yes
<tsimonq2> Gah, I made a mistake in the announcement /o\
<tsimonq2> Oh well
<slangasek> cyphermox, lamont: open-iscsi also shows regressing tests for nova; has anyone looked at those?
<cyphermox> slangasek: lamont said he re-ran them earlier
<cyphermox> looks green to me?
 * slangasek crosses his eyes and hits reload
<slangasek> sho'nuff
<slangasek> tsimonq2: unfreezing now; thanks!
<tjaalton> could someone ack freeipa from zesty-proposed, it can migrate without dogtag-pki and sssd which are holding it back..
<tjaalton> oh hmm
<tsimonq2> slangasek: \o/
<tjaalton> nevermind, spotted there was a phony dep
<tjaalton> but can tomcat 8.5 be removed from zesty-proposed and keep it blocked for now?
<tjaalton> it's messing up things, because it breaks dogtag and that keeps things from moving to updates
<tjaalton> err, main
<nacc> tjaalton: yeah, that was the problem i was running into when i looked last at the same
<tjaalton> nacc: right, upstream is working on it but it's going to be a huge change and will take time
<nacc> tjaalton: ack
<tjaalton> nacc: hey, you're an admin on ubuntu-server team?
<nacc> tjaalton: i think so
<tjaalton> nacc: could you add a bug subscription on libhttp-parser? it's needed for MIR
<tjaalton> so sssd can migrate
<tjaalton> http-parser
<nacc> looking
<nacc> jgrimm: --^ ?
<jgrimm> looking
<tjaalton> bug #1638957
<ubot5> bug 1638957 in http-parser (Ubuntu) "[MIR] http-parser, dependency of sssd" [High,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1638957
<jgrimm> tsimonq2, subscription added
<tjaalton> thanks ;)
<tjaalton> mterry: ^
<nacc> tjaalton: sorry, wanted to confirm with jgrimm before subscribing us :)
<jgrimm> np. added comment as such too
<nacc> jgrimm: thanks!
<tjaalton> nacc: np, thanks
<mterry> tjaalton: cool -- and per your other comment, you're right that the test suite is already being run -- I had missed that, whoops.  Just waiting on security then
<lamont> slangasek: woot!  thanks man
<lamont> slangasek: though open-iscsi still seems wedged in zesty-proposed. :/
<lamont> or am I just too impatient?
<infinity> lamont: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/open-iscsi/2.0.873+git0.3b4b4500-14ubuntu14/+publishinghistory
<infinity> lamont: You're impatient.
<lamont> infinity: there was a reason I used the word "too."  all my loved, l
<lamont> s/d,/,/
<lamont> I _do_ find a certain amusement in launchpad claiming that both 8 and 14 are in release now, 14  as of "3 minutes ago"
<infinity> lamont: New one is added before domination runs and decides the old one is redundant.  That's just the publisher's design.  *shrug*
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: snapd (xenial-proposed/main) [2.21 => 2.22] (desktop-core, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: snapd (yakkety-proposed/main) [2.21+16.10 => 2.22+16.10] (desktop-core, ubuntu-server)
<bdmurray> infinity: Would this 404'ing be an issue? http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/trusty/InRelease
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: snapd (trusty-proposed/universe) [2.21~14.04.2 => 2.22~14.04] (no packageset)
<lamont> infinity: hadn't actually seen it before, but it makes sense
<infinity> bdmurray: No.
<infinity> bdmurray: We explicitly didn't turn on InRelease (well, actually, we turned it on, killed the network, and turned it back off) because of an apt misfeature where swapping from Release+Release.gpg to InRelease causes everyone to redownload ALL the referenced files.
<infinity> That was not a fun day.
<bdmurray> Okay, its there for other releases and I saw the 404 when looking at my debmirror issue.
#ubuntu-release 2017-01-28
<slangasek> lamont: it just took the world a while to catch up; open-iscsi has migrated now
<lamont> yeah
<tsimonq2> jgrimm: Thanks on behalf of tjaalton ;)
<jgrimm> tsimonq2, oops sorry! :)
<tsimonq2> jgrimm: It's fine ;)
<tsimonq2> infinity, slangasek: (not an urgent ping) So who's doing Nusakan for Beta 1? :)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: u-boot-menu [amd64] (zesty-proposed/none) [1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libtest-mojibake-perl [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libtest-mojibake-perl [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [1.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-scandir [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [1.4-1ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-scandir [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed) [1.4-1ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-scandir [arm64] (zesty-proposed) [1.4-1ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-scandir [i386] (zesty-proposed) [1.4-1ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-scandir [s390x] (zesty-proposed) [1.4-1ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-scandir [armhf] (zesty-proposed) [1.4-1ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-scandir [powerpc] (zesty-proposed) [1.4-1ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted firefox [i386] (zesty-proposed) [51.0.1+build2-0ubuntu1]
<acheronuk> Hi
<acheronuk> beacuse of some source name changes in debian, we now have a 'kdeconnect-plasma' and a 'kdeconnect'
<acheronuk> ^^source packages
<acheronuk> 'kdeconnect' is the one to now run with, so a new upload of that has a transitional package kdeconnect-plasma so upgrades from the old kdeconnect-plasma source which provided it's binaried under taht name work
<acheronuk> however as that would be 2 source packages then providing the same 'package' the new version was to migrate from proposed, does the source and it's packages we are looking to depreciate need to be removed 1st before that can happen?
<apw> i believe as long as the old package is no longer uploaded and the new package has a higher version number the binary packages will be ok, assuming the new provides all the same packages i think things will naturally lead to that package being removable (i tink)
<acheronuk> apw: ah. from update-output....
<acheronuk> trying: kdeconnect
<acheronuk> skipped: kdeconnect (0, 58, 4)
<acheronuk>     got: 80+0: a-14:a-8:a-8:i-11:p-14:p-7:s-18
<acheronuk>     * amd64: kdeconnect-plasma-dbg
<apw> so you also have a renamed binary package ... so all bets are off
<acheronuk> so it seems that the transitional package leaves the old kdeconnect-plasma-dbg from the old source broken
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed [amd64] (yakkety-proposed/main) [4.8.0-37.39] (core, kernel)
<apw> probabally because that was not a package they explicitly made
<apw> so we might have to take some action there
<acheronuk> well, kdeconnect-plasma-dbg requires the old binary of the same version, so the new transitional replacing that binary will break that depends
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed [amd64] (yakkety-proposed) [4.8.0-37.39]
<acheronuk> which is I presume what update-output is flagging up
<apw> and presumably that being an automated debug package it is not going to make a debug package for the empty transitional
<apw> i suspect we will have to manually remove that -dbg package.  will consider and discuss
<acheronuk> correct, it won't
<acheronuk> apw: great. thanks again
<apw> acheronuk, ok this _was_ an explict debug package in the -plasma version, and has no equivalent in the new
<apw> ahh and there it is relying on the automatic -dbgsym packages now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New sync: libopenshot (zesty-proposed/primary) [0.1.2+ds1-1]
<acheronuk> apw: correct on both
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New sync: libopenshot-audio (zesty-proposed/primary) [0.1.2+ds1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: rejected snapd-glib [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [1.5-0ubuntu2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: rejected snapd-glib [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed) [1.5-0ubuntu2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: rejected snapd-glib [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [1.5-0ubuntu3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: rejected snapd-glib [armhf] (zesty-proposed) [1.5-0ubuntu3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: rejected snapd-glib [powerpc] (zesty-proposed) [1.5-0ubuntu3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: rejected snapd-glib [s390x] (zesty-proposed) [1.5-0ubuntu3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: rejected snapd-glib [arm64] (zesty-proposed) [1.5-0ubuntu2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: rejected snapd-glib [arm64] (zesty-proposed) [1.5-0ubuntu3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: rejected snapd-glib [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed) [1.5-0ubuntu3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: rejected snapd-glib [s390x] (zesty-proposed) [1.5-0ubuntu2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: rejected snapd-glib [i386] (zesty-proposed) [1.5-0ubuntu3]
<jbicha> apw: I'm looking at postgresql-9.6 being stuck in zesty-proposed
<jbicha> I think we should ignore the postgresql-9.5/armhf failure since we won't have both 9.5 and 9.6 in zesty
<jbicha> postgresql-plproxy 2.6-2 has never passed its autopkgtests in Debian or Ubuntu but was allowed into xenial anyway so I don't think its tests should block pg 9.6
<jbicha> according to its changelog, we'd want at least 2.6-3 in zesty
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted xorg-hwe-16.04 [amd64] (xenial-proposed) [1:7.7+13ubuntu4~16.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted xorg-hwe-16.04 [armhf] (xenial-proposed) [1:7.7+13ubuntu4~16.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted xorg-hwe-16.04 [powerpc] (xenial-proposed) [1:7.7+13ubuntu4~16.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted xorg-hwe-16.04 [s390x] (xenial-proposed) [1:7.7+13ubuntu4~16.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted xorg-hwe-16.04 [arm64] (xenial-proposed) [1:7.7+13ubuntu4~16.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted xorg-hwe-16.04 [ppc64el] (xenial-proposed) [1:7.7+13ubuntu4~16.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted xorg-hwe-16.04 [i386] (xenial-proposed) [1:7.7+13ubuntu4~16.04.1]
<clivejo> is anyone working on getting src:twisted python-twisted out of proposed?
#ubuntu-release 2017-01-29
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted snapd [source] (yakkety-proposed) [2.22+16.10]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted snapd [source] (xenial-proposed) [2.22]
<flocculant> looks like all the flavours who took part in a2 haven't got up to date iso's
<flocculant> slangasek: ^^
<apw> jbicha, hmmm, that is possibly true.  first i have retried that to see if it is transient.  _but_ as the self-tests for -9.6 are failing i suspect we don't want that making it out
<flocculant> cyphermox: bug 1660159
<ubot5> bug 1660159 in os-prober (Ubuntu) "os-prober fails to see installed *buntu systems" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1660159
<cyphermox> what about 1.73ubuntu2?
<cyphermox> much the same I suppose, but just in case since ..ubuntu1 was indeed broken.
<flocculant> 1.73ubuntu2 is what I had which was broken
<flocculant> should be the version installed on the bug report
<flocculant> yea
<flocculant> cyphermox: 1.70.ubuntu5 was the newest I'd grabbed which worked
<cyphermox> oh, I see, I fails to read
<flocculant> :)
<flocculant> that's ok - it IS Sunday :)
<cyphermox> what is the partitioning like on that system, could you attach fdisk -l ?
<flocculant> yup
<flocculant> cyphermox: done
<flocculant> oh meh - editing lp comments would be useful sometimes - I meant also to say there are 3 other drives - but all are data only
<cyphermox> ok
<cyphermox> flocculant: is any of it LVM or crypto?\
<flocculant> cyphermox: no - none are
<cyphermox> I see; I think I know what's wrong
<cyphermox> it's going to be ugly to fix and test
<flocculant> ...
<cyphermox> thanks for the report, I'll try to fix that tomorrow :)
<flocculant> well it could be worse I suppose - it could be April 12th :)
<cyphermox> heh
<flocculant> cyphermox: anyway - any questions or requests just ask
<cyphermox> alright
<flocculant> I thought it might be useful to mention this bug asap ;)
<cyphermox> yeah
<cyphermox> aren't you wasting a lot of space on that disk?
<cyphermox> (I'm just curious because the numbers don't add up, I just want to make sure I can still do math)
<flocculant> cyphermox: there are some small 1.5Mb unallocated between and 43Gb unallocated at the end
<cyphermox> ok :)
<flocculant> it did have one small one at the end to stop the installer messing with the extended partition
<flocculant> I seem to have lost that one somewhere :p
<mwhudson> apw: thanks
<Dmitrii-Sh> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/xenial/+source/qemu/+bug/1656480 marked 'verification-done'. I've provided all the steps to verify just in case.
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1656480 in qemu (Ubuntu Xenial) "QEMU Does not Send L2 Broadcasts After Live Migration" [High,Fix committed]
<apw> Dmitrii-Sh, thanks
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: runc (xenial-proposed/universe) [1.0.0~rc1-0ubuntu2~16.04.1.1 => 1.0.0~rc2-0ubuntu2~16.04.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: containerd (xenial-proposed/universe) [0.2.3-0ubuntu1~16.04 => 0.2.5-0ubuntu1~16.04.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: containerd (yakkety-proposed/universe) [0.2.3-0ubuntu1 => 0.2.5-0ubuntu1~16.10.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: docker.io (xenial-proposed/universe) [1.12.3-0ubuntu4~16.04.2 => 1.12.6-0ubuntu1~16.04.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: runc (yakkety-proposed/universe) [1.0.0~rc1-0ubuntu2~16.10.1.1 => 1.0.0~rc2-0ubuntu2~16.10.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: docker.io (yakkety-proposed/universe) [1.12.3-0ubuntu4~16.10.2 => 1.12.6-0ubuntu1~16.10.1] (no packageset)
<mwhudson> right, i now have some perl to ensure better version numbers...
#ubuntu-release 2018-01-22
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: mariadb-connector-c [arm64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [3.0.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: mariadb-connector-c [armhf] (bionic-proposed/universe) [3.0.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: openbox (trusty-proposed/universe) [3.5.2-6 => 3.5.2-6ubuntu0.1] (lubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: openbox (xenial-proposed/universe) [3.6.1-1ubuntu2 => 3.6.1-1ubuntu2.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: simple-scan (artful-proposed/main) [3.26.1-0ubuntu1 => 3.26.3-0ubuntu0.17.10.0] (ubuntu-desktop)
<tjaalton> is it the WIP tests on !x86 that keep packages in bionic-proposed?
<tjaalton> like nvidia-graphics-drivers-384 update, which is needed to unblock mesa
<sil2100> Yeah, looks like non-x86 don't run right now
<sil2100> I thought all archs were enabled just not through request.cgi
<didrocks> sil2100: hey, small question, do you know where filesystem.manifest-remove is created for a given flavor? I look at both germinate and livecd-rootfs but only found the hardlink creation
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: grub2 (bionic-proposed/main) [2.02-2ubuntu3 => 2.02-2ubuntu4] (core)
<didrocks> sil2100: ok, it's simply on ubuntu-cdimage :)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: grub2 (bionic-proposed/main) [2.02-2ubuntu3 => 2.02-2ubuntu4] (core)
<sil2100> didrocks: ;)
<Laney> didrocks: ubiquity is the main place I know of
<didrocks> Laney: ubiquity is using this list, correct, but it doesn't create it?
<didrocks> Laney: it's downloaded in daily-live iso creation (http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/cd-build-logs/ubuntu/artful/daily-live-20171001.log)
<didrocks> and the list is here: https://launchpadlibrarian.net/339343473/livecd.ubuntu.manifest-remove
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted grub2 [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [2.02-2ubuntu4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted grub2 [arm64] (bionic-proposed) [2.02-2ubuntu4]
<Laney> didrocks: ah right, sorry, misunderstood what you wanted
<Laney> live-build then
<didrocks> Laney: excellent, what I needed, thanks! :)
<sil2100> Oh, I thought you found it already
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libjogl2-java (xenial-proposed/universe) [2.3.2+dfsg-4 => 2.3.2+dfsg-4ubuntu0.16.04.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libjogl2-java (artful-proposed/universe) [2.3.2+dfsg-5 => 2.3.2+dfsg-5ubuntu0.17.10.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: cider [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.16.0+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-wordcloud [i386] (bionic-proposed/universe) [2.5-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-wordcloud [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [2.5-1] (no packageset)
* cjwatson changed the topic of #ubuntu-release to: LP build farm capacity limited, and non-{x86,arm} builds suspended; autopkgtest disabled for maintenance; no ETA yet | Released: Xenial 16.04.3, Artful 17.10 | Archive: open | Bionic Release Coordination | Please don't upload things during freezes where you shouldn't, or be prepared to apologise to the release team | We accept payment in cash, check or beer | melius malum quod cognoscis
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-wordcloud [armhf] (bionic-proposed/universe) [2.5-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-wordcloud [arm64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [2.5-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: ubuntu-drivers-common (xenial-proposed/main) [1:0.4.17.5 => 1:0.4.17.6] (desktop-core, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted gnome-software [source] (xenial-proposed) [3.20.5-0ubuntu0.16.04.8]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed-hwe [amd64] (xenial-proposed/main) [4.13.0-31.34~16.04.1] (kernel)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed [amd64] (trusty-proposed/main) [3.13.0-141.190] (core, kernel)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed [amd64] (xenial-proposed/main) [4.4.0-112.135] (core, kernel)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed-hwe [amd64] (xenial-proposed) [4.13.0-31.34~16.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed [amd64] (xenial-proposed) [4.4.0-112.135]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed [amd64] (trusty-proposed) [3.13.0-141.190]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted shim [sync] (artful-proposed) [13-0ubuntu2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted shim-signed [source] (artful-proposed) [1.33.1~17.10.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted grub2 [source] (artful-proposed) [2.02~beta3-4ubuntu7.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted grub2-signed [source] (artful-proposed) [1.85.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: grub2 (artful-proposed/main) [2.02~beta3-4ubuntu7 => 2.02~beta3-4ubuntu7.1] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: packagekit-qt [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.0.1-1] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: packagekit-qt [i386] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.0.1-1] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: grub2 (artful-proposed/main) [2.02~beta3-4ubuntu7.1 => 2.02~beta3-4ubuntu7.1] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: charliecloud [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.2.3~git20171120.1a5609e-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: charliecloud [i386] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.2.3~git20171120.1a5609e-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libcurry-perl [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.001000-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: glyphsinfo [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0~git20171119-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: mblaze [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: mblaze [i386] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: streamlink [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.9.0+dfsg.2-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: charliecloud [arm64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.2.3~git20171120.1a5609e-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: packagekit-qt [arm64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.0.1-1] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: packagekit-qt [armhf] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.0.1-1] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: charliecloud [armhf] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.2.3~git20171120.1a5609e-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: mblaze [arm64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: mblaze [armhf] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.2-1] (no packageset)
<tsimonq2> infinity: Any chance you're around?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted fwupdate [arm64] (xenial-proposed) [0.5-2ubuntu7]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted fwupdate [armhf] (xenial-proposed) [0.5-2ubuntu7]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted shim [sync] (xenial-proposed) [13-0ubuntu2]
<infinity> tsimonq2: There's a chance.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted shim-signed [source] (xenial-proposed) [1.33.1~16.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted grub2 [source] (xenial-proposed) [2.02~beta2-36ubuntu3.16]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted grub2-signed [source] (xenial-proposed) [1.66.16]
<tsimonq2> infinity: How would you feel about RPi3 arm64 images being on official infra?l
<infinity> tsimonq2: I'm not sure I have an emotional response to that.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: grub2 (xenial-proposed/main) [2.02~beta2-36ubuntu3.16 => 2.02~beta2-36ubuntu3.16] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: grub2 (xenial-proposed/main) [2.02~beta2-36ubuntu3.16 => 2.02~beta2-36ubuntu3.16] (core)
<tsimonq2> infinity: :P
<tsimonq2> infinity: I'm asking if you have any objections, really.
<infinity> tsimonq2: Not terribly.  Do you mean a preinstalled-server image, like the armhf+raspi2 one, or an installer image?
<tsimonq2> infinity: Likely a preinstalled one.
<tsimonq2> infinity: The tooling exists, right?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: llvm-toolchain-snapshot [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1:7~svn322880-1] (no packageset)
<infinity> tsimonq2: So, duplicating the armhf+raspi2 bits from livecd-rootfs to generate arm64+raspi3 should get you most of the way there.
<infinity> tsimonq2: Except I don't know what's required bootloader and firmware wise.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted grub2 [amd64] (xenial-proposed) [2.02~beta2-36ubuntu3.16]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted grub2 [arm64] (xenial-proposed) [2.02~beta2-36ubuntu3.16]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted grub2 [amd64] (artful-proposed) [2.02~beta3-4ubuntu7.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted grub2 [arm64] (artful-proposed) [2.02~beta3-4ubuntu7.1]
<tsimonq2> infinity: Right, I'm just looking for an ack to go through with it. Since unofficial images exist (and tooling) for 16.04, I'll likely work with flexiondotorg on that.
<tsimonq2> infinity: One more thing; would it be out of the question to change an installer slideshow image that displays a website Lubuntu no longer has control of via an SRU?
<tsimonq2> infinity: It would certainly be a special case I think, but with Xenial still having point releases to go, it would be helpful for marketing.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed [amd64] (artful-proposed/main) [4.13.0-31.34] (core, kernel)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed [amd64] (artful-proposed) [4.13.0-31.34]
<infinity> tsimonq2: For xenial, entirely appropriate, sure.
<infinity> tsimonq2: For other releases, not so much, since they won't have new ISOs.
<tsimonq2> Ok
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libpinyin [i386] (bionic-proposed/universe) [2.1.0-1~exp3] (input-methods)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libpinyin [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [2.1.0-1~exp3] (input-methods)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libpinyin [arm64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [2.1.0-1~exp3] (input-methods)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libpinyin [armhf] (bionic-proposed/universe) [2.1.0-1~exp3] (input-methods)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: llvm-toolchain-snapshot [i386] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1:7~svn322880-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: dablin [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.7.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: dablin [i386] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.7.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: dablin [arm64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.7.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: dablin [armhf] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.7.0-2] (no packageset)
#ubuntu-release 2018-01-23
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted llvm-toolchain-snapshot [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [1:7~svn322880-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted llvm-toolchain-snapshot [i386] (bionic-proposed) [1:7~svn322880-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted dablin [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [1.7.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted dablin [armhf] (bionic-proposed) [1.7.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libpinyin [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [2.1.0-1~exp3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libpinyin [armhf] (bionic-proposed) [2.1.0-1~exp3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted mblaze [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [0.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted mblaze [armhf] (bionic-proposed) [0.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: appmenu-gtk-module [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.5.6-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-gopkg-httprequest.v1 [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.0~git20171212.fdaf1bf-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New source: opengcs (bionic-proposed/primary) [0.3.4+dfsg2-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New source: orca (bionic-proposed/primary) [3.26.0-5ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted dablin [arm64] (bionic-proposed) [1.7.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libpinyin [arm64] (bionic-proposed) [2.1.0-1~exp3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted mblaze [arm64] (bionic-proposed) [0.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: dablin [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.7.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New source: orca (bionic-proposed/primary) [3.26.0-4ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: votca-csg [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.4.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: votca-csg [armhf] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.4.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted dablin [i386] (bionic-proposed) [1.7.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted mblaze [i386] (bionic-proposed) [0.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New source: ukui-menus (bionic-proposed/primary) [1.1.1-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: votca-csg [i386] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.4.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libpinyin [i386] (bionic-proposed) [2.1.0-1~exp3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: votca-csg [arm64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.4.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New source: opengcs (bionic-proposed/primary) [0.3.4+dfsg1-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted appmenu-gtk-module [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [0.6.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted appmenu-gtk-module [armhf] (bionic-proposed) [0.6.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted charliecloud [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [0.2.3~git20171120.1a5609e-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted charliecloud [armhf] (bionic-proposed) [0.2.3~git20171120.1a5609e-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-wordcloud [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [2.5-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-wordcloud [armhf] (bionic-proposed) [2.5-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New source: cpdb-backend-cups (bionic-proposed/primary) [1.0.0-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New source: cpdb-libs (bionic-proposed/primary) [1.1.0-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted appmenu-gtk-module [arm64] (bionic-proposed) [0.6.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted charliecloud [arm64] (bionic-proposed) [0.2.3~git20171120.1a5609e-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-wordcloud [arm64] (bionic-proposed) [2.5-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New source: cpdb-backend-gcp (bionic-proposed/primary) [1.0.0-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted appmenu-gtk-module [i386] (bionic-proposed) [0.6.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-wordcloud [i386] (bionic-proposed) [2.5-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted charliecloud [i386] (bionic-proposed) [0.2.3~git20171120.1a5609e-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted packagekit-qt [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [1.0.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted packagekit-qt [armhf] (bionic-proposed) [1.0.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: vala-panel-appmenu [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.6.1+repack1-0ubuntu1] (ubuntu-mate)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted packagekit-qt [arm64] (bionic-proposed) [1.0.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted packagekit-qt [i386] (bionic-proposed) [1.0.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted cider [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [0.16.0+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted kopano-webapp [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [3.4.4+dfsg1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted streamlink [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [0.9.0+dfsg.2-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted glyphsinfo [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [0~git20171119-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libcurry-perl [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [1.001000-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted mariadb-connector-c [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [3.0.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted mariadb-connector-c [armhf] (bionic-proposed) [3.0.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted mariadb-connector-c [arm64] (bionic-proposed) [3.0.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted mariadb-connector-c [i386] (bionic-proposed) [3.0.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: vala-panel-appmenu [i386] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.6.1+repack1-0ubuntu1] (ubuntu-mate)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted mate-panel [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [1.18.7-4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted mate-panel [armhf] (bionic-proposed) [1.18.7-4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted mate-panel [arm64] (bionic-proposed) [1.18.7-4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted mate-panel [i386] (bionic-proposed) [1.18.7-4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libmatekbd [arm64] (bionic-proposed) [1.18.2-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libmatekbd [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [1.18.2-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libmatekbd [armhf] (bionic-proposed) [1.18.2-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libmatekbd [armhf] (bionic-proposed) [1.18.2-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libmatekbd [i386] (bionic-proposed) [1.18.2-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libmatekbd [arm64] (bionic-proposed) [1.18.2-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libmatekbd [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [1.18.2-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libmatekbd [i386] (bionic-proposed) [1.18.2-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-gopkg-httprequest.v1 [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [0.0~git20171212.fdaf1bf-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted votca-csg [arm64] (bionic-proposed) [1.4.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted votca-csg [i386] (bionic-proposed) [1.4.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted votca-csg [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [1.4.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted votca-csg [armhf] (bionic-proposed) [1.4.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted mate-panel [arm64] (bionic-proposed) [1.18.7-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted mate-panel [i386] (bionic-proposed) [1.18.7-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-dt [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [0.2+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-rlist [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [0.4.6.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted mate-panel [armhf] (bionic-proposed) [1.18.7-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-ggvis [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [0.4.3+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-dbplyr [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [1.2.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libfuture-asyncawait-perl [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [0.13-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libfuture-asyncawait-perl [armhf] (bionic-proposed) [0.13-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libsyntax-keyword-try-perl [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [0.09-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libsyntax-keyword-try-perl [armhf] (bionic-proposed) [0.09-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libfuture-asyncawait-perl [arm64] (bionic-proposed) [0.13-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libsyntax-keyword-try-perl [arm64] (bionic-proposed) [0.09-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libfuture-asyncawait-perl [i386] (bionic-proposed) [0.13-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libsyntax-keyword-try-perl [i386] (bionic-proposed) [0.09-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted silx [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [0.6.1+dfsg-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted silx [i386] (bionic-proposed) [0.6.1+dfsg-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted silx [armhf] (bionic-proposed) [0.6.1+dfsg-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted appmenu-gtk-module [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [0.5.6-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted appmenu-gtk-module [armhf] (bionic-proposed) [0.5.6-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted deepin-icon-theme [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [15.12.52-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted appmenu-gtk-module [arm64] (bionic-proposed) [0.5.6-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted mate-panel [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [1.18.7-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted appmenu-gtk-module [i386] (bionic-proposed) [0.5.6-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted dablin [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [1.7.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted dablin [armhf] (bionic-proposed) [1.7.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted vala-panel-appmenu [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [0.6.1+repack1-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted dablin [arm64] (bionic-proposed) [1.7.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted vala-panel-appmenu [i386] (bionic-proposed) [0.6.1+repack1-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted dablin [i386] (bionic-proposed) [1.7.0-1]
<tsimonq2> infinity: For publish type in ubuntu-cdimage, when doing these Pi image additions, would I have to use "preinstalled-server" or should I create another publish type?
<tsimonq2> Er, to answer my own question, a new publish type might be necessary...
<tsimonq2> In fact, preinstalled-desktop might work
<tsimonq2> (dunno, talking to myself, feel free to interject if I'm making wrong assumptions)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-github-juju-utils [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.0~git20171220.f38c0b0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-github-juju-utils [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [0.0~git20171220.f38c0b0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pyfai [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.14.2+dfsg-6] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pyfai [i386] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.14.2+dfsg-6] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pyfai [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [0.14.2+dfsg-6]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pyfai [i386] (bionic-proposed) [0.14.2+dfsg-6]
<infinity> tsimonq2: Oh.  You implied it would be a server image, like rpi2. :P
<infinity> tsimonq2: I'm slightly less interested in a proliferation of rpi3 images for various desktop flavours, because I'm about 99% sure they won't get very good (if any) QA, and the build times are obscene.
<tsimonq2> infinity: The Raspberry Pi Flavo(u)r Maker project did well in the 16.04 days; I certainly know of a few people who would be willing to test (myself included).
<tsimonq2> infinity: And I don't represent the server team at all. :P
<tsimonq2> infinity: What would change your mind?
<infinity> tsimonq2: Not sure, really, but preinstalled *desktop* images are genuinely sketchy things.
<infinity> tsimonq2: I did them in the past (for pandaboard) by abusing oem-config to effectively give a first-boot install experience.  It barely worked back then, and that path's not been tested since precise.
<infinity> tsimonq2: But you can't just dump a desktop environment on an image and call it "installed", and I wouldn't ship anything that did so.
<infinity> tsimonq2: We sidestepped that problem with the rpi2 server images by using cloud-init instead, but cloud-init doesn't have nearly enough smarts to replicate ubiquity/oem-config for a desktop config.
<tsimonq2> infinity: I will admit to not testing oem-config with the Pi images, but the images that were produced weren't bad in general, actually: https://ubuntu-pi-flavour-maker.org/
<tsimonq2> infinity: The images were actually good enough that Lubuntu as a community recommended them "unofficially", and we've had great results.
<tsimonq2> infinity: We were looking to do the same thing for 18.04 and were wondering what blockers there were to get this on the official infra.
<infinity> tsimonq2: Did those images use oem-config?
<tsimonq2> infinity: No.
<tsimonq2> infinity: Is that your main objection?
<infinity> tsimonq2: Right, so booting in English with a us101 keyboard and telling users to "figure it out" isn't something I'd ship.
<tsimonq2> infinity: Right, and I get that. I do admit that it will need some working with oem-config.
<tsimonq2> infinity: But if that is sorted and works well, would you be any more inclined to let us ship these?
<infinity> tsimonq2: If you intend to do this "right" (ie: like the Panda images), then ignore everything I said about using the rpi2 stuff, since that's a cloud image, and doesn't relate at all.
<infinity> tsimonq2: Doing some archaeology into precise and Panda images would be your first step.
<infinity> tsimonq2: But be prepared for some drunken QA when things don't quite work right the first 37 attempts.
<infinity> tsimonq2: I wouldn't say no, though, if you can land all the bits and it works.
<valorie> infinity: he is not of legal age to drink.....
<valorie> :-)
<tsimonq2> valorie: Wisconsin lets me drink if my parents hand it to me and I'm under 18 >_>
<valorie> lol
<tsimonq2> Anyways...
<infinity> "Mom, Dad, this image build sucks, pass the bottle."
<valorie> that way lies amazing QA sessions
<tsimonq2> XD
<tsimonq2> infinity: Nah, but in all seriousness, challenge accepted. I'll let you know if I can (or can't) get things to work.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: citation-style-language-locales [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0~20180122.15396c0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: network-manager-fortisslvpn [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.2.8-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: network-manager-fortisslvpn [i386] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.2.8-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: citation-style-language-styles [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0~20180122.283b8d871-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pytest-tempdir [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [2016.8.20-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted citation-style-language-locales [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [0~20180122.15396c0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted network-manager-fortisslvpn [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [1.2.8-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pytest-tempdir [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [2016.8.20-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted citation-style-language-styles [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [0~20180122.283b8d871-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted network-manager-fortisslvpn [i386] (bionic-proposed) [1.2.8-1]
<handsome_feng> Hi, Could someone in archive admins team help to review the ukui-menus in bionic upload queue? Thanks!
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pytest-salt [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [2018.1.13-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libjogl2-java [source] (artful-proposed) [2.3.2+dfsg-5ubuntu0.17.10.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libjogl2-java [source] (xenial-proposed) [2.3.2+dfsg-4ubuntu0.16.04.1]
* wgrant changed the topic of #ubuntu-release to: LP build farm capacity limited | Released: Xenial 16.04.3, Artful 17.10 | Archive: open | Bionic Release Coordination | Please don't upload things during freezes where you shouldn't, or be prepared to apologise to the release team | We accept payment in cash, check or beer | melius malum quod cognoscis
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libqmi [powerpc] (xenial-proposed/main) [1.16.2-1ubuntu0.16.04.1] (kubuntu, ubuntu-desktop)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libqmi [s390x] (xenial-proposed/main) [1.16.2-1ubuntu0.16.04.1] (kubuntu, ubuntu-desktop)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libqmi [ppc64el] (xenial-proposed/main) [1.16.2-1ubuntu0.16.04.1] (kubuntu, ubuntu-desktop)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: mesa (artful-proposed/main) [17.2.4-0ubuntu1~17.10.2 => 17.2.8-0ubuntu0~17.10.1] (core, xorg)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: mesa (xenial-proposed/main) [17.2.4-0ubuntu1~16.04.4 => 17.2.8-0ubuntu0~16.04.1] (core, xorg)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted ibm-java80 [source] (xenial-proposed) [8.0.5.5-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: packagekit (xenial-proposed/main) [0.8.17-4ubuntu6~gcc5.4ubuntu1.2 => 1.1.7-1xenial4] (kubuntu, ubuntu-desktop)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected packagekit [source] (xenial-proposed) [1.1.7-1xenial4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: landscape-client (artful-proposed/main) [16.03-0ubuntu3.17.10.1 => 16.03-0ubuntu3.17.10.2] (ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: landscape-client (xenial-proposed/main) [16.03-0ubuntu2.16.04.2 => 16.03-0ubuntu2.16.04.3] (ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: landscape-client (trusty-proposed/main) [14.12-0ubuntu6.14.04.1 => 14.12-0ubuntu6.14.04.2] (ubuntu-desktop, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: mpfr4 [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/main) [4.0.0-5] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: mpfr4 [s390x] (bionic-proposed/main) [4.0.0-5] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: mpfr4 [i386] (bionic-proposed/main) [4.0.0-5] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: mpfr4 [amd64] (bionic-proposed/main) [4.0.0-5] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: mitmproxy [amd64] (bionic-proposed/none) [2.0.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-nose-random [amd64] (bionic-proposed/none) [1.0.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: mpfr4 [arm64] (bionic-proposed/main) [4.0.0-5] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: mpfr4 [armhf] (bionic-proposed/main) [4.0.0-5] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: php7.2 [s390x] (bionic-proposed/none) [7.2.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: php7.2 [i386] (bionic-proposed/universe) [7.2.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: php7.2 [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/universe) [7.2.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: php7.2 [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [7.2.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: php7.2 [arm64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [7.2.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: php7.2 [armhf] (bionic-proposed/universe) [7.2.1-1] (no packageset)
<nacc> slangasek: --^ would it be possible to accept those? I would like to start down that migration
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted mpfr4 [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [4.0.0-5]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted mpfr4 [armhf] (bionic-proposed) [4.0.0-5]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted mpfr4 [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed) [4.0.0-5]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted php7.2 [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [7.2.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted php7.2 [armhf] (bionic-proposed) [7.2.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted php7.2 [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed) [7.2.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted mpfr4 [arm64] (bionic-proposed) [4.0.0-5]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted mpfr4 [s390x] (bionic-proposed) [4.0.0-5]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted php7.2 [i386] (bionic-proposed) [7.2.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted mpfr4 [i386] (bionic-proposed) [4.0.0-5]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted php7.2 [s390x] (bionic-proposed) [7.2.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted php7.2 [arm64] (bionic-proposed) [7.2.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted mitmproxy [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [2.0.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-nose-random [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [1.0.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pytest-salt [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [2018.1.13-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-jsondiff [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.1.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-jsondiff [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [1.1.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rasdaemon (artful-proposed/universe) [0.5.8-1ubuntu1 => 0.5.8-1ubuntu2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: cherrypy3 [amd64] (bionic-proposed/main) [8.9.1-2] (edubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rasdaemon (xenial-proposed/universe) [0.5.6-2 => 0.5.6-2ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: qgis [s390x] (bionic-proposed/universe) [2.14.22+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: qgis [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [2.14.22+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: qgis [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/universe) [2.14.22+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
#ubuntu-release 2018-01-24
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: qgis [i386] (bionic-proposed/universe) [2.14.22+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted cherrypy3 [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [8.9.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted qgis [i386] (bionic-proposed) [2.14.22+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted qgis [s390x] (bionic-proposed) [2.14.22+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted qgis [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [2.14.22+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted qgis [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed) [2.14.22+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: qgis [armhf] (bionic-proposed/universe) [2.14.22+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
<handsome_feng> Hi, Could someone in archive admins team help to review the ukui-menus in bionic upload queue? Thanks!
<tsimonq2> +1
<jbicha> handsome_feng: why haven't you tried uploading it to Debian like the other UKUI packages?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-django-celery-results [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.0.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-django-celery-beat [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.1.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-django-celery-beat [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [1.1.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted qgis [armhf] (bionic-proposed) [2.14.22+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-django-celery-results [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [1.0.1-1]
<tsimonq2> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lubuntu-meta/+bug/1745084
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1745084 in lubuntu-meta (Ubuntu) "Remove arm64 binaries from bionic" [High,New]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rtklib [s390x] (bionic-proposed/universe) [2.4.3+dfsg1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rtklib [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [2.4.3+dfsg1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rtklib [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/universe) [2.4.3+dfsg1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rtklib [i386] (bionic-proposed/universe) [2.4.3+dfsg1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rtklib [armhf] (bionic-proposed/universe) [2.4.3+dfsg1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rtklib [arm64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [2.4.3+dfsg1-1] (no packageset)
<handsome_feng> jbicha: Sorry for the late reply. because I was told that uploading a new package to Debian may take a long time. We might miss the Debian Import Freeze day. :/
<ginggs> handsome_feng: Debian Import Freeze is for automatic freezes, packages can still be imported manually
<ginggs> s/automatic freezes/automatic syncs/
<handsome_feng> ginggs: Got it, thanks! Since we are focus on ubuntu, I will uploading packages to Debian first next time. :)
<cpaelzer> Hi, not sure what else than pinging I'm supposed to do to get an ack/nack on https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-release/2017-December/004255.html
<cpaelzer> According to the doc "This can be done to any individual member of the SRU team directly, or you can send it to ubuntu-release@lists.ubuntu.com for review."
<cpaelzer> so if any one would find the time to look into it, that would be nice to have it in place for 18.04
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rtklib [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [2.4.3+dfsg1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rtklib [armhf] (bionic-proposed) [2.4.3+dfsg1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rtklib [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed) [2.4.3+dfsg1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rtklib [arm64] (bionic-proposed) [2.4.3+dfsg1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rtklib [s390x] (bionic-proposed) [2.4.3+dfsg1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rtklib [i386] (bionic-proposed) [2.4.3+dfsg1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: spamassassin (artful-proposed/main) [3.4.1-7 => 3.4.1-7ubuntu1] (ubuntu-server)
<cpaelzer> Hi, I killed the last dependencies to dpdk 17.05 in bionic
<cpaelzer> is there anything I need to do to clean up the old binaries?
<cpaelzer> another thing on proposed migration - latest open-vm-tools dropped a binary (intentionally)
<cpaelzer> but now I see it hanging just for said binary in update_excuses
<cpaelzer> missing build on arm64: open-vm-tools-dkms (from 2:10.1.15-1build1)
<cpaelzer> we want it to be gone, why is this blocking the migration
<cpaelzer> sorry for my lack of knowledge on this detail of the migrations :-/
 * cpaelzer feels bad
<apw> cpaelzer, is dpdk 17.05 and later version in different source packages, if so i think we need a removal-request bug for the old one if it is dead; if it is just an older library version sort of thing, NBS processing will find it
<apw> cpaelzer, if you removed a binary, then i believe britney will be waiting on it unless it is helped
<cpaelzer> apw: no - same source package
<cpaelzer> just the bianries are versioned
<apw> cpaelzer, got an example of a binary name that is dead, so i can check it is on the list
<cpaelzer> ok then NBS will catch it for the first request
<cpaelzer> yeah just a sec
<apw> i beliebe it may already be asking me to remove them :)
<cpaelzer> librte-ethdev17.05
<cpaelzer> is one binary that should (tm) have no dep anymore
<apw> yep, that is on the list, so those will indeed be handled "naturally"
<cpaelzer> great
<cpaelzer> apw: and on the second case - what do you mean with "unless it is helped" ?
<apw> cpaelzer, am looking to see about the second one now
<cpaelzer> do we need a bug or other thing to ack on the removal of the binary
<cpaelzer> ok, waiting for what you find
<cpaelzer> btw - it is a dkms module not maintained since 2008 or so, which means dropping is the only right thing to do
<cpaelzer> and for the sake of the kernel teams favor - that dkms broke 4.15 autopkgtests so I had Debian remove it "for you" essentially :-)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: rejected orca [source] (bionic-proposed) [3.26.0-4ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted orca [source] (bionic-proposed) [3.26.0-5ubuntu1]
<apw> cpaelzer, ok in this case it is because you have removed a package which is actually seeded
<apw> doh ignore that, i missed
<cpaelzer> ok, but now really waiting to hear what you see on "open-vm-tools-dkms"
<cpaelzer> the dmks is not
<cpaelzer> only the base tools
<apw> indeed, i missed, ignore that
<apw> ahh it is an _all, ok iirc this is a case where britney cannot tell it can allow this, so it has to be helped
<cpaelzer> do you need anything from me to "help it" ?
<apw> cpaelzer, nope will get my wet kipper out and do some wacking
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: orca [amd64] (bionic-proposed/none) [3.26.0-5ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted cpdb-libs [source] (bionic-proposed) [1.1.0-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted orca [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [3.26.0-5ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted cpdb-backend-gcp [source] (bionic-proposed) [1.0.0-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted cpdb-backend-cups [source] (bionic-proposed) [1.0.0-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libqmi [amd64] (xenial-proposed) [1.16.2-1ubuntu0.16.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libqmi [armhf] (xenial-proposed) [1.16.2-1ubuntu0.16.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libqmi [powerpc] (xenial-proposed) [1.16.2-1ubuntu0.16.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libqmi [s390x] (xenial-proposed) [1.16.2-1ubuntu0.16.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libqmi [arm64] (xenial-proposed) [1.16.2-1ubuntu0.16.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libqmi [ppc64el] (xenial-proposed) [1.16.2-1ubuntu0.16.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libqmi [i386] (xenial-proposed) [1.16.2-1ubuntu0.16.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed-oem [amd64] (xenial-proposed/universe) [4.13.0-1018.19] (kernel)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed-oem [amd64] (xenial-proposed) [4.13.0-1018.19]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: cpdb-libs [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.1.0-0ubuntu2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: cpdb-libs [s390x] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.1.0-0ubuntu2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: cpdb-libs [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.1.0-0ubuntu2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: cpdb-libs [armhf] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.1.0-0ubuntu2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: cpdb-libs [arm64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.1.0-0ubuntu2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: cpdb-libs [i386] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.1.0-0ubuntu2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted cpdb-libs [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [1.1.0-0ubuntu2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted cpdb-libs [armhf] (bionic-proposed) [1.1.0-0ubuntu2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted cpdb-libs [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed) [1.1.0-0ubuntu2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted cpdb-libs [arm64] (bionic-proposed) [1.1.0-0ubuntu2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted cpdb-libs [s390x] (bionic-proposed) [1.1.0-0ubuntu2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted cpdb-libs [i386] (bionic-proposed) [1.1.0-0ubuntu2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: cpdb-backend-cups [s390x] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.0.0-0ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: cpdb-backend-cups [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.0.0-0ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: cpdb-backend-cups [armhf] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.0.0-0ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: cpdb-backend-cups [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.0.0-0ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: cpdb-backend-cups [i386] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.0.0-0ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: cpdb-backend-cups [arm64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.0.0-0ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted openbox [source] (xenial-proposed) [3.6.1-1ubuntu2.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted openbox [source] (trusty-proposed) [3.5.2-6ubuntu0.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted rasdaemon [source] (xenial-proposed) [0.5.6-2ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted rasdaemon [source] (artful-proposed) [0.5.8-1ubuntu2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted spamassassin [source] (artful-proposed) [3.4.1-7ubuntu1]
<sil2100> Laney: hey! Is request.cgi re-enabled? Or not yet?
<Laney> sil2100: not yet, trying to get all the arches working first
<sil2100> Laney: ok, thanks :)
<tsimonq2> Hi! Could I please get eyes on https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lubuntu-meta/+bug/1745084 ? I'd really like lubuntu-meta to migrate :)
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1745084 in lubuntu-meta (Ubuntu) "RM: Remove arm64 binaries from bionic" [High,New]
 * didrocks flushes
<didrocks> tsimonq2: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lubuntu-meta/+bug/1745084/comments/1
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1745084 in lubuntu-meta (Ubuntu) "RM: Remove arm64 binaries from bionic" [High,Fix released]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted ubuntu-drivers-common [source] (xenial-proposed) [1:0.4.17.6]
<tsimonq2> didrocks: Thank you! :)
<didrocks> yw ;)
<ahasenack> hi, ocfs2-tools autopkgtest won't work on s390x (http://autopkgtest.ubuntu.com/packages/o/ocfs2-tools/bionic/s390x) until upstream fixes https://github.com/markfasheh/ocfs2-tools/issues/22
<ahasenack> what's the best course of action here: skip those test, or change the package so that the specific test that is core dumping is skipped?
<Laney> ahasenack: the comment in the PR sounds like indicates it doesn't work on big endian arches, is that right?
<Laney> If so, might want to consider not building this package there
<ahasenack> Laney: the comment does seem to indicate a lot of changes are needed
<ahasenack> xnox: do you have more context? ^
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed-lts-xenial [amd64] (trusty-proposed/main) [4.4.0-112.135~14.04.1] (kernel)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: cpdb-backend-gcp [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.0.0-0ubuntu2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: cpdb-backend-gcp [s390x] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.0.0-0ubuntu2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: cpdb-backend-gcp [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.0.0-0ubuntu2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: cpdb-backend-gcp [i386] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.0.0-0ubuntu2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: cpdb-backend-gcp [arm64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.0.0-0ubuntu2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: cpdb-backend-gcp [armhf] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.0.0-0ubuntu2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed-lts-xenial [amd64] (trusty-proposed) [4.4.0-112.135~14.04.1]
<wolsen> any chance to promote https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/networking-l2gw/+bug/1737040 for artful?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1737040 in networking-l2gw (Ubuntu Artful) "[SRU] Update to networking-l2gw 11.0.0 for Pike" [Medium,Fix committed]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-pretty-bytes [amd64] (bionic-proposed/none) [4.0.2-2] (no packageset)
<nacc> Laney: (sorry if I missed it) is request.cgi being re-enabled soon-ish?
<nacc> infinity: it would appear src:phpunit-mock-object and src:phpunit need to build together, can you work some AA magic on that?
<Laney> nacc: Yeah, I'll probably put it back on tomorrow if everything looks OK.
<nacc> Laney: thanks!
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: resolvconf (xenial-proposed/main) [1.78ubuntu5 => 1.78ubuntu6] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: resolvconf (trusty-proposed/main) [1.69ubuntu1.3 => 1.69ubuntu1.4] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: intltool (artful-proposed/main) [0.51.0-4 => 0.51.0-4ubuntu1.17.04.1] (ubuntu-desktop)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: intltool (xenial-proposed/main) [0.51.0-2 => 0.51.0-2ubuntu1.16.04.1] (ubuntu-desktop)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: py-radix [s390x] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.10.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: py-radix [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.10.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: py-radix [armhf] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.10.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: py-radix [arm64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.10.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: py-radix [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.10.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: py-radix [i386] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.10.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: scour [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.36-2] (ubuntu-desktop)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-isomorphic-fetch [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [2.2.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: wcstools [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [3.9.5-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-backports.tempfile [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-backports.weakref [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.0-1] (no packageset)
#ubuntu-release 2018-01-25
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted cpdb-backend-cups [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [1.0.0-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted cpdb-backend-cups [armhf] (bionic-proposed) [1.0.0-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted cpdb-backend-cups [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed) [1.0.0-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted cpdb-backend-gcp [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [1.0.0-0ubuntu2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted cpdb-backend-gcp [armhf] (bionic-proposed) [1.0.0-0ubuntu2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted cpdb-backend-gcp [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed) [1.0.0-0ubuntu2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted node-isomorphic-fetch [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [2.2.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted py-radix [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [0.10.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted py-radix [armhf] (bionic-proposed) [0.10.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted py-radix [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed) [0.10.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted cpdb-backend-cups [arm64] (bionic-proposed) [1.0.0-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted cpdb-backend-cups [s390x] (bionic-proposed) [1.0.0-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted cpdb-backend-gcp [i386] (bionic-proposed) [1.0.0-0ubuntu2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted node-pretty-bytes [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [4.0.2-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted py-radix [i386] (bionic-proposed) [0.10.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-backports.tempfile [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [1.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted scour [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [0.36-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted cpdb-backend-cups [i386] (bionic-proposed) [1.0.0-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted cpdb-backend-gcp [s390x] (bionic-proposed) [1.0.0-0ubuntu2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted py-radix [s390x] (bionic-proposed) [0.10.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted wcstools [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [3.9.5-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted cpdb-backend-gcp [arm64] (bionic-proposed) [1.0.0-0ubuntu2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-backports.weakref [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [1.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted py-radix [arm64] (bionic-proposed) [0.10.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: poppler [s390x] (bionic-proposed/main) [0.62.0-1ubuntu1] (desktop-core, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: poppler [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/main) [0.62.0-1ubuntu1] (desktop-core, ubuntu-server)
<handsome_feng> Hi, Could someone in archive admins team help to review the ukui-menus in bionic upload queue? Thanks a lot!
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: poppler [arm64] (bionic-proposed/main) [0.62.0-1ubuntu1] (desktop-core, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: poppler [armhf] (bionic-proposed/main) [0.62.0-1ubuntu1] (desktop-core, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted poppler [arm64] (bionic-proposed) [0.62.0-1ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted poppler [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed) [0.62.0-1ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted poppler [armhf] (bionic-proposed) [0.62.0-1ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted poppler [s390x] (bionic-proposed) [0.62.0-1ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: poppler [i386] (bionic-proposed/main) [0.62.0-1ubuntu1] (desktop-core, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted poppler [i386] (bionic-proposed) [0.62.0-1ubuntu1]
<handsome_feng> Hi, Could someone in archive admins team help to review the ukui-menus in bionic upload queue? Thanks a lot!
<cpaelzer> apw: I wonder if your wet kipper whacking yesterday was too much
<apw> cpaelzer, ?
<cpaelzer> open-vm-tools is no more listed in update-excuses, but still didn't make it into the release pocket
<cpaelzer> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/open-vm-tools/2:10.2.0-1
<cpaelzer> I wonder where it is hanging now :-)
<cpaelzer> rmadison condiers it complete actually
<cpaelzer> hmm yeah
<cpaelzer> in a container I can also install it
<cpaelzer> so only LP didn't pick it up on the build page and also didn't do the usual updates on associated bugs
<apw> cpaelzer, i don't understand -2 is in the -release pocket, is that not correct ?
<cpaelzer> yes all good
<cpaelzer> I now finally found, I still had the -1 page on LP open
<cpaelzer> sorry for the noise
<cpaelzer> on https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/open-vm-tools/2:10.2.0-2 all looks good
<cpaelzer> the -2 came in and autosynced in between
<cpaelzer> I'll close the bugs manually
<apw> cpaelzer, great
<ahasenack> hi guys, can someone please mark the s390x autopkgtest as "always failed" for ocfs2-tools? Reasoning is two-fold:
<ahasenack> a) it started failing last year since the switch from lxc to vm. That allowed new tests, that were previously blocked by lxc, to be run
<ahasenack> b) the new tests fail because the tools don't work on big endian according to https://github.com/markfasheh/ocfs2-tools/issues/22
<ahasenack> I have an LP bug for that issue as well: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ocfs2-tools/+bug/1745155
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1745155 in ocfs2-tools (Ubuntu) "o2image fails on s390x" [Undecided,New]
<apw> ahasenack, we actually don't have a way to mark something back to "always failed" how i wish we did
<ahasenack> you mean you can mark it, but a new upload has to happen?
<apw> no i mean there is no syntax to say please ignore any previous good
<juliank> apw: I think you can reset s390x?
<juliank> and then it reruns and it's basically the first failure?
<apw> i believe the only way is to remove the old results for its
<apw> entire history, or to kick an ignore for the current version along the road
<ahasenack> the ignore would be for this upload only?
<apw> we tend to do the latter when we have a hope the tests will be fixed "soon"
<juliank> in any case ocfs2 does not work on s390x at all
<ahasenack> next time it's uploaded, it will happen again?
<apw> right, it needs updating for each and every upload, yes, it _is_ dumb
<apw> Laney, ^ about right ?
<juliank> I'd probably just upload it with s390x blacklisted next time, and remove s390x binaries.
<juliank> because if the tools all assume little endian, they're of no use anyway
<ahasenack> I did some googling, I didn't find a statement "ocfs2 does not work on s390"
<ahasenack> maybe it's just some of the tools
<ahasenack> but I'm far from certain
<juliank> yeah the tools
<juliank> "ocfs2 tools read lots of stuff directly from disk without converting to the endian of cpu using, since the stuff in the disk is in little endian, the tools only works in little endian arch, need modify all those to support big endian."
<juliank> from https://github.com/markfasheh/ocfs2-tools/issues/22
<ahasenack> mkfs worked
<ahasenack> what confused me is that the "disk" was created in s390x for that test
<ahasenack> so it's not a case of sharing the filesytem with another not-big-endian system
<ahasenack> it was all done on the same system
<ahasenack> localhost
<Laney> apw: yeah, best you can do is badtest "all"
<apw> we _really_ should fix that, it is so fundamentally something you nee
<apw> need
<slashd> o/ sil2100 Good Thursday, could you please (when you have a moment) have a look in the upload queues to approve landscape-client for TXA ?
<ahasenack> apw: I'd rather not remove the history, it's what helped us diagnose why these tests started failing in the first place
<ahasenack> (bceause they were not run before when the tests were run in an lxc)
<ahasenack> apw: so a) "ignore" it now; or b) change the test to fake a success result if run on s390x, with a link to the bug?
<apw> ahasenack, if you remind me the version i can add a hint for now so we can kick it down the road a bit
<ahasenack> apw: which version specifically, the one that is failing?
<apw> ahasenack, then you can update the test if you get bored of asking for the hint
<apw> ahasenack, yep, whatever you think is failing and should not be
<apw> imagine i have only read the last 3 lines of irc
<ahasenack> apw: >= 1.8.5-2
<ahasenack> mine in the queue is 1.8.5-3ubuntu1
<ahasenack> bug link is https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ocfs2-tools/+bug/1745155
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1745155 in ocfs2-tools (Ubuntu) "o2image fails on s390x" [Undecided,New]
<ahasenack> which also links to https://github.com/markfasheh/ocfs2-tools/issues/22
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: grub2 (xenial-proposed/main) [2.02~beta2-36ubuntu3.16 => 2.02~beta2-36ubuntu3.17] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: grub2-signed (xenial-proposed/main) [1.66.16 => 1.66.17] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gcc-7-cross [amd64] (bionic-proposed/main) [12ubuntu1] (ubuntu-desktop)
<slangasek> jibel: hi, I see you just reassigned LP: #1739675 from gnome-software to shim-signed; I've assigned it back, hopefully the adjusted bug title adds clarity
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1737772 in gnome-software (Ubuntu) "duplicate for #1739675 gnome-software frontend can close while packages are still configuring, breaking debconf prompts (package shim-signed 1.32~16.04.1+0.9+1474479173.6c180c6-1ubuntu1 failed to install/upgrade: subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 1)" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1737772
<jibel> slangasek, yes it's clear, thanks.
<jibel> i didn't see your comment initially sorry about that
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: sphinx-gallery [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.1.13-1ubuntu1] (no packageset)
<slashd> bdmurray, sil2100 : (Sorry if I ask twice, the first time I forgot to include bdmurray who is also a SRU vanguard today) could you please (if you have a moment) have a look at landscape-client waiting in the upload queues for T/X/A ?
<sil2100> slashd: I can!
<sil2100> On it
<slashd> sil2100, thanks
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted landscape-client [source] (artful-proposed) [16.03-0ubuntu3.17.10.2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted landscape-client [source] (xenial-proposed) [16.03-0ubuntu2.16.04.3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted landscape-client [source] (trusty-proposed) [14.12-0ubuntu6.14.04.2]
<tjaalton> the excuses list for bionic shows a lot of "test in progress" which seem to be stuck?
<tjaalton> for instance, I don't understand why nvidia-384 is stuck there
<slangasek> tjaalton: "in progress" generally means "queued", as shown on http://autopkgtest.ubuntu.com/running; the CPU apocalypse has had an impact on autopkgtest throughput
<tjaalton> slangasek: ok, the queue length does look long enough
<slangasek> Laney: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EndOfLifeProcess says to ask you to disable zesty in https://git.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-desktop/+git/appstream-cloud/
<tjaalton> it's a pity that for instance aptdaemon test takes 3h on arm64 and has always failed
<slangasek> Laney: ah, but this is an entry you just added, after you did it for zesty ;)
<tjaalton> how about dropping the aptdaemon test?
<jdstrand> chrony (currently in universe) is stuck because arm64, armhf and ppc64el autopkgtests are 'in progress'
<jdstrand> aiui, these haven't been turned back on. should I just wait? is there a process to request it migrate?
<nacc> jdstrand: they are all on now
<nacc> jdstrand: just backed up, and slow
<jdstrand> ah, ok. cool
<jdstrand> I'll just wait then
<jdstrand> nacc: thanks
<nacc> jdstrand: np
<slangasek> tjaalton: a bit of a false optimization to drop the tests from one package that are failing, there are a lot of failing tests across the archive and it's not a problem under normal circumstances
<slangasek> fwiw if you have access, autopkgtest queue depth over time: https://cloud.kpi.canonical.com/dashboard/db/ubuntu-foundations?panelId=19&fullscreen
<slangasek> ppc64el is having the hardest time keeping up, and there's an open RT about scalingstack for it
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted simple-scan [source] (artful-proposed) [3.26.3-0ubuntu0.17.10.0]
<tjaalton> slangasek: just that it takes 3h on arm64 because of timing out.. but anyway, cool graphs :)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: linux-firmware (xenial-proposed/main) [1.157.15 => 1.157.16] (core, kernel)
<slangasek> tjaalton: the time would be better spent porting things from aptdaemon to packagekit and dropping aptdaemon, fwiw
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected linux-firmware [source] (xenial-proposed) [1.157.16]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gcc-7-cross [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [12ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted sphinx-gallery [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [0.1.13-1ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: linux-firmware (xenial-proposed/main) [1.157.15 => 1.157.16] (core, kernel)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: linux-firmware (artful-proposed/main) [1.169.2 => 1.169.3] (core, kernel)
<tjaalton> slangasek: indeed, the lack of uploads in the past year made me realize it's going away..
<juliank> slangasek: nice graphs in that dashboard
<juliank> I'm still not sure how we want down so much in needs-merge in one day last week
<juliank> I do feel like we should teach MoM a third state to output, like needs-merge-but-proposed
<juliank> matching the gray rows
<juliank> oh, and maybe we should track average days old or something
<tsimonq2> slangasek: Are you allowed to screenshot for those who do not have access? ;)
<slangasek> tsimonq2: allowed, yes, but I don't think it's actually so interesting on a one-off basis; what I really need to do is get a public grafana set up for these
<slangasek> the executive summary is "ppc64el queue isn't draining nearly as fast as it should be, and needs investigation"
<juliank> Should it drain about as fast as s390x?
<juliank> I noticed that s390x is ahead of the others, it was already testing my 3 day old gnutls merge
<tsimonq2> slangasek: Sure, thanks.
<tsimonq2> slangasek: (Are there similar statistics that Foundations has access to about the Ubuntu Development process that could be interesting?)
<juliank> for MoM the stats are in https://merges.ubuntu.com/stats-foundations-bugs.txt BTW
<tsimonq2> Right, but that's public :)
<juliank> but obviously these are for foundations-bugs packages, not general
<juliank> https://merges.ubuntu.com/stats.txt is
<juliank> It's 44MB large :D
<juliank> starts at 2006-10-26 00:00 event Edgy Release
<slangasek> juliank: not /as/ fast as s390x, but before the meltdown, ppc64el was the second fastest to clear its queues
<juliank> right
<juliank> I won't be looking at the autopkgtests results again until next week I think. I get all these notifications, but stuff just has not been tested yet.
<tsimonq2> slangasek: One thing I'm scratching my head on is why half the amd64/i386 builders are disabled...
 * juliank hopes weekend clears some of that up
<tsimonq2> juliank: Wait, notifications? :D
<slangasek> tsimonq2: don't know, that'd be a launchpad team question.  It could be related to an upgrade on one of the two cloud regions
<juliank> tsimonq2: Yeah, for my uploads stuck in proposed
<juliank> "[proposed-migration] gnutls28 3.5.17-1ubuntu1 stuck in bionic-proposed for 3 days."
<juliank> ugh
<juliank> I know, it's not tested yet
<juliank> that stuff
<wgrant> tsimonq2: Many of our compute nodes don't yet have Spectre microcode updates, so we don't have full x86 capacity available.
<tsimonq2> juliank: oh, gotcha
<slangasek> tsimonq2: as far as statistics, yes there are some generically interesting ones where we're graphing public data (proposed-migration backlog, MoM, etc); those are precisely the ones I want to get onto a public grafana
<tsimonq2> wgrant: Alright, does anyone have an ETA for when those will be back? (Even if it's one of {hours,days,weeks,months,years}?)
<tsimonq2> slangasek: Right, ok.
<tsimonq2> (TIL about Grafana)
<wgrant> tsimonq2: The world is waiting for Intel and AMD, unfortunately.
<tsimonq2> wgrant: So then why are some builders good and others not? ;)
<stgraber> they are not all on the same generation of hardware
<tsimonq2> Oh, fair.
<tsimonq2> I was just curious; I know Intel had to pull some patches but I didn't dig into it much :)
<stgraber> which in this case is a good thing, we could have ended up with no microcode for any of our compute nodes and then the entire build farm would still be offline
<tsimonq2> Right. :/
<juliank> did any other distro turn of their build nodes BTW?
<juliank> would be interesting to know
<juliank> but I'm not good at finding this out
<Laney> slangasek: Yup, well detected
<slangasek> ;)
<Laney> Might want a corresponding thing for autopkgtest
<slangasek> hmm, what is the corresponding thing in autopkgtest's case?
<Laney> something tedious like https://git.launchpad.net/autopkgtest-cloud/commit/?id=4e53dd2c90389f967164b4dd12295942faed5481
<slangasek> aha
<Laney> most things that might cause errors use distro-info so it's not a big deal
<Laney> was slightly fun when doing some admin in the broken zesty period though
<Laney> also, pp64el> was wondering if we could use a bit of bos02 for that
<Laney> too late for me to investigate that right now: /me inserts brain worm
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: canid [s390x] (bionic-proposed/none) [0.0~git20170120.15a8ca0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: movit [s390x] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.6.0-1] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: hellfire [s390x] (bionic-proposed/none) [0.0~git20170319.c2272fb-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: hippomocks [s390x] (bionic-proposed/none) [5.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: canid [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.0~git20170120.15a8ca0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: hellfire [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.0~git20170319.c2272fb-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: hippomocks [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/universe) [5.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: movit [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.6.0-1] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: hellfire [armhf] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.0~git20170319.c2272fb-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: canid [armhf] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.0~git20170120.15a8ca0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: hellfire [arm64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.0~git20170319.c2272fb-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: canid [arm64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.0~git20170120.15a8ca0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: canid [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.0~git20170120.15a8ca0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: hellfire [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.0~git20170319.c2272fb-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: canid [i386] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.0~git20170120.15a8ca0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: movit [armhf] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.6.0-1] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: hippomocks [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [5.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: movit [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.6.0-1] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pg-cloudconfig [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.8] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: hellfire [i386] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.0~git20170319.c2272fb-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-aws-xray-sdk [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.95-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: coreschema [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.0.4-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: hippomocks [i386] (bionic-proposed/universe) [5.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: git-secret [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.2.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: movit [i386] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.6.0-1] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: movit [arm64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.6.0-1] (kubuntu)
#ubuntu-release 2018-01-26
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed [amd64] (artful-proposed/main) [4.13.0-32.35] (core, kernel)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed-oem [amd64] (xenial-proposed/universe) [4.13.0-1019.20] (kernel)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed-hwe [amd64] (xenial-proposed/main) [4.13.0-32.35~16.04.1] (kernel)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed-hwe [amd64] (xenial-proposed) [4.13.0-32.35~16.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed-oem [amd64] (xenial-proposed) [4.13.0-1019.20]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed [amd64] (artful-proposed) [4.13.0-32.35]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted canid [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [0.0~git20170120.15a8ca0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted canid [armhf] (bionic-proposed) [0.0~git20170120.15a8ca0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted canid [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed) [0.0~git20170120.15a8ca0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted canid [arm64] (bionic-proposed) [0.0~git20170120.15a8ca0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted canid [s390x] (bionic-proposed) [0.0~git20170120.15a8ca0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted canid [i386] (bionic-proposed) [0.0~git20170120.15a8ca0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted hellfire [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [0.0~git20170319.c2272fb-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted hellfire [armhf] (bionic-proposed) [0.0~git20170319.c2272fb-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted hellfire [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed) [0.0~git20170319.c2272fb-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted movit [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [1.6.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted movit [armhf] (bionic-proposed) [1.6.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted movit [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed) [1.6.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted hellfire [arm64] (bionic-proposed) [0.0~git20170319.c2272fb-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted hellfire [s390x] (bionic-proposed) [0.0~git20170319.c2272fb-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted movit [i386] (bionic-proposed) [1.6.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted hellfire [i386] (bionic-proposed) [0.0~git20170319.c2272fb-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted movit [s390x] (bionic-proposed) [1.6.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted movit [arm64] (bionic-proposed) [1.6.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted coreschema [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [0.0.4-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-aws-xray-sdk [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [0.95-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted git-secret [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [0.2.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pg-cloudconfig [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [0.8]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted hippomocks [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [5.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted hippomocks [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed) [5.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted hippomocks [i386] (bionic-proposed) [5.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted hippomocks [s390x] (bionic-proposed) [5.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: openfortivpn [s390x] (bionic-proposed/none) [1.6.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: openfortivpn [arm64] (bionic-proposed/none) [1.6.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: openfortivpn [armhf] (bionic-proposed/none) [1.6.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: openfortivpn [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.6.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-github-zillode-notify [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.0~git20171210.8fff849-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: openfortivpn [i386] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.6.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: itypes [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: openfortivpn [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.6.0-1] (no packageset)
<handsome_feng> Hi, Could someone in archive admins team help to review the ukui-menus in bionic upload queue? Thanks a lot!
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-github-zillode-notify [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [0.0~git20171210.8fff849-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted itypes [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [1.1.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted openfortivpn [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [1.6.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted openfortivpn [armhf] (bionic-proposed) [1.6.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted openfortivpn [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed) [1.6.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted openfortivpn [arm64] (bionic-proposed) [1.6.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted openfortivpn [s390x] (bionic-proposed) [1.6.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted openfortivpn [i386] (bionic-proposed) [1.6.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: coreapi [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [2.3.3-1] (no packageset)
<mapreri> Could you please ignore autopkgtest for pbuilder/armhf?
<mapreri> mknod: /var/cache/pbuilder/build/2902/test-dev-null: Operation not permitted
<mapreri> E: Cannot install into target '/var/cache/pbuilder/build/2902' mounted with noexec or nodev
<mapreri> guess there isn't much I can do for that…
<sil2100> wgrant, cjwatson: hey! Not sure who else has the power for that, but could someone mark the bionic 2018-01-18 full language-pack as used? I did a -base import for bionic with that pack
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected linux-firmware [source] (xenial-proposed) [1.157.16]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted linux-firmware [source] (artful-proposed) [1.169.3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted linux-firmware [source] (xenial-proposed) [1.157.16]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted php-sabre-vobject-3 [source] (xenial-proposed) [3.5.0-1ubuntu1.1]
<jibel> tjaalton, hi, about sru bug 1732185 , update-manager can be published but not ubuntu-release-upgrader
<ubot5> bug 1732185 in update-manager (Ubuntu Artful) "do-release-upgrade crashed with SIGSEGV under wayland" [Critical,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1732185
<tjaalton> jibel: it's friday, nothing is published
<sil2100> Friday releases are bad
<jibel> yeah, just mentioning it because with 1 bug for 2 packages it is not clear which is good which is bad
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted coreapi [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [2.3.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gcc-7-cross-ports [i386] (bionic-proposed/main) [9ubuntu1] (ubuntu-desktop)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gcc-7-cross-ports [i386] (bionic-proposed) [9ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gnupg-pkcs11-scd [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.9.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: jstimezonedetect.js [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/none) [1.0.6-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gnupg-pkcs11-scd [s390x] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.9.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: jstimezonedetect.js [s390x] (bionic-proposed/none) [1.0.6-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gnupg-pkcs11-scd [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.9.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gnupg-pkcs11-scd [armhf] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.9.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: jstimezonedetect.js [armhf] (bionic-proposed/none) [1.0.6-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gnupg-pkcs11-scd [arm64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.9.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: jstimezonedetect.js [arm64] (bionic-proposed/none) [1.0.6-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gnupg-pkcs11-scd [i386] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.9.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-github-juju-ansiterm [amd64] (bionic-proposed/none) [0.0~git20161107.35c59b9-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gnupg-pkcs11-scd [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [0.9.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gnupg-pkcs11-scd [armhf] (bionic-proposed) [0.9.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gnupg-pkcs11-scd [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed) [0.9.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-github-juju-ansiterm [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [0.0~git20161107.35c59b9-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gnupg-pkcs11-scd [arm64] (bionic-proposed) [0.9.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gnupg-pkcs11-scd [s390x] (bionic-proposed) [0.9.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gnupg-pkcs11-scd [i386] (bionic-proposed) [0.9.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-github-juju-schema [amd64] (bionic-proposed/none) [0.0~git20160916.e4e0580-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-github-posener-complete [amd64] (bionic-proposed/none) [1.1+git20180108.57878c9-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: jstimezonedetect.js [i386] (bionic-proposed/none) [1.0.6-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-github-juju-webbrowser [amd64] (bionic-proposed/none) [0.0~git20160309.54b8c57-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: jstimezonedetect.js [amd64] (bionic-proposed/none) [1.0.6-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted jstimezonedetect.js [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [1.0.6-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted jstimezonedetect.js [armhf] (bionic-proposed) [1.0.6-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted jstimezonedetect.js [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed) [1.0.6-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted jstimezonedetect.js [arm64] (bionic-proposed) [1.0.6-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted jstimezonedetect.js [s390x] (bionic-proposed) [1.0.6-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted jstimezonedetect.js [i386] (bionic-proposed) [1.0.6-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-github-juju-schema [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [0.0~git20160916.e4e0580-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-github-posener-complete [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [1.1+git20180108.57878c9-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-github-juju-webbrowser [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [0.0~git20160309.54b8c57-2]
<Laney> slangasek: Got 20 bos02/ppc64el workers now
<jamespage> bdmurray: hi! I uploaded a follow on fix for ovs 2.8.1 for bug 1742505 ontop of the 2.8.1 stable release already in artful proposed; I'd like todo those two together to avoid double restarting end users if poss please
<ubot5> bug 1742505 in openvswitch (Ubuntu Artful) "gre_sys set to default 1472 when using path_mtu > 1500 with ovs 2.8.x" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1742505
<jamespage> its disruptive to any virt data plane traffic : (
<jamespage> any chance you can take a peek? I did the -v magic to ensure the second upload includes the changelog entry for the first as well
<tsimonq2> slangasek, Laney: Please could the UKUI package in Bionic NEW be reviewed?
<Laney> not by me, sorry
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: lvm2 [s390x] (bionic-proposed/main) [2.02.176-4.1ubuntu1] (core)
<juliank> oh
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: lvm2 [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/main) [2.02.176-4.1ubuntu1] (core)
<slangasek> Laney: bos02> cool. Do we know yet what's wrong w/ bos01? I saw the response on the RT, which mentioned nothing about fixing bos01 :)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: lvm2 [amd64] (bionic-proposed/main) [2.02.176-4.1ubuntu1] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: lvm2 [arm64] (bionic-proposed/main) [2.02.176-4.1ubuntu1] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: lvm2 [i386] (bionic-proposed/main) [2.02.176-4.1ubuntu1] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: lvm2 [armhf] (bionic-proposed/main) [2.02.176-4.1ubuntu1] (core)
<Laney> slangasek: looks like the wrong ticket got closed
<slangasek> tsimonq2: do you know why util/ukui-menus-ls.py has an 'authors' line which is inconsistent with the copyright declarations?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: featherpad [s390x] (bionic-proposed/none) [0.7-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-other-hms-dbmi-spp [s390x] (bionic-proposed/none) [1.15-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gst-python1.0 [s390x] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.12.4-2] (ubuntustudio)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: dustrac [s390x] (bionic-proposed/none) [2.0.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gst-python1.0 [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.12.4-2] (ubuntustudio)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: featherpad [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/none) [0.7-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-other-hms-dbmi-spp [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/none) [1.15-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: featherpad [armhf] (bionic-proposed/none) [0.7-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gst-python1.0 [armhf] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.12.4-2] (ubuntustudio)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: dustrac [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/none) [2.0.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: sdaps [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/none) [1.2.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: featherpad [arm64] (bionic-proposed/none) [0.7-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gst-python1.0 [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.12.4-2] (ubuntustudio)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gst-python1.0 [i386] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.12.4-2] (ubuntustudio)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-other-hms-dbmi-spp [arm64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.15-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gst-python1.0 [arm64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.12.4-2] (ubuntustudio)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-other-hms-dbmi-spp [armhf] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.15-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: dustrac [arm64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [2.0.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: sdaps [arm64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.2.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-github-juju-version [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.0~git20161031.1f41e27-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: dustrac [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [2.0.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-github-surma-gocpio [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.1.0+git20160926.fcb6877-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: featherpad [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.7-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: sdaps [armhf] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.2.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-github-14rcole-gopopulate [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.0~git20171207.91c73a7-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-github-eapache-go-xerial-snappy [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.0~git20160609.bb955e0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-github-google-jsonapi [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.0~git20171108.0.e0fc4ee-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-other-hms-dbmi-spp [i386] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.15-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: featherpad [i386] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.7-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-other-hms-dbmi-spp [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.15-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: sdaps [i386] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.2.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: dustrac [i386] (bionic-proposed/universe) [2.0.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: sdaps [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.2.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: dh-octave [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.1.0] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gcc-7-cross-ports [amd64] (bionic-proposed/main) [9ubuntu1] (ubuntu-desktop)
<tsimonq2> slangasek: Not sure off the top of my head, I can look in a bit.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: rejected ukui-menus [source] (bionic-proposed) [1.1.1-0ubuntu1]
<slangasek> ahhh, ppc64el starting to catch up on the autopkgtest queue now, excellent
<slangasek> though it appears arm64 is underperforming compared to where it was in December, and arm64 is not on bos01
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: cloud-utils (xenial-proposed/main) [0.27-0ubuntu24 => 0.27-0ubuntu25] (edubuntu, ubuntu-server)
<nacc> slangasek: good to hear :)
<juliank> ppc64el will have soon caught up with arm64
<juliank> :D
<juliank> ~200 tests to go
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gcc-7-cross-ports [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [9ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted dh-octave [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [0.1.0]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-github-eapache-go-xerial-snappy [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [0.0~git20160609.bb955e0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-github-surma-gocpio [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [1.1.0+git20160926.fcb6877-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-other-hms-dbmi-spp [arm64] (bionic-proposed) [1.15-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-other-hms-dbmi-spp [i386] (bionic-proposed) [1.15-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-github-14rcole-gopopulate [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [0.0~git20171207.91c73a7-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-other-hms-dbmi-spp [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [1.15-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-github-google-jsonapi [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [0.0~git20171108.0.e0fc4ee-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-other-hms-dbmi-spp [armhf] (bionic-proposed) [1.15-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-github-juju-version [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [0.0~git20161031.1f41e27-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-other-hms-dbmi-spp [s390x] (bionic-proposed) [1.15-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-other-hms-dbmi-spp [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed) [1.15-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted lvm2 [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [2.02.176-4.1ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted lvm2 [armhf] (bionic-proposed) [2.02.176-4.1ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted lvm2 [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed) [2.02.176-4.1ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted lvm2 [arm64] (bionic-proposed) [2.02.176-4.1ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted lvm2 [s390x] (bionic-proposed) [2.02.176-4.1ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted lvm2 [i386] (bionic-proposed) [2.02.176-4.1ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted featherpad [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [0.7-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted featherpad [armhf] (bionic-proposed) [0.7-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted featherpad [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed) [0.7-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gst-python1.0 [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [1.12.4-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gst-python1.0 [armhf] (bionic-proposed) [1.12.4-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gst-python1.0 [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed) [1.12.4-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted featherpad [arm64] (bionic-proposed) [0.7-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted featherpad [s390x] (bionic-proposed) [0.7-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gst-python1.0 [i386] (bionic-proposed) [1.12.4-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted featherpad [i386] (bionic-proposed) [0.7-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gst-python1.0 [s390x] (bionic-proposed) [1.12.4-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gst-python1.0 [arm64] (bionic-proposed) [1.12.4-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted dustrac [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [2.0.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted dustrac [i386] (bionic-proposed) [2.0.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted dustrac [s390x] (bionic-proposed) [2.0.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted sdaps [arm64] (bionic-proposed) [1.2.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted sdaps [i386] (bionic-proposed) [1.2.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted dustrac [arm64] (bionic-proposed) [2.0.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted sdaps [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [1.2.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted sdaps [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed) [1.2.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted dustrac [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed) [2.0.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted sdaps [armhf] (bionic-proposed) [1.2.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-github-juju-testing [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.0~git20170608.2fe0e88-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-github-sjoerdsimons-ostree-go [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.0~git20180110.2a7a255-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-github-juju-testing [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [0.0~git20170608.2fe0e88-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-github-sjoerdsimons-ostree-go [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [0.0~git20180110.2a7a255-1]
#ubuntu-release 2018-01-27
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-github-juju-httprequest [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.0~git20171018.77d36ac-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-gopkg-macaroon.v2 [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.0~git20171017.bed2a42-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-github-juju-httprequest [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [0.0~git20171018.77d36ac-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-gopkg-macaroon.v2 [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [0.0~git20171017.bed2a42-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: php-sabre-vobject-3 (artful-proposed/universe) [3.5.2-1 => 3.5.2-1ubuntu0.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted opengcs [source] (bionic-proposed) [0.3.4+dfsg1-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted opengcs [source] (bionic-proposed) [0.3.4+dfsg2-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: opengcs [s390x] (bionic-proposed/none) [0.3.4+dfsg1-0ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: opengcs [s390x] (bionic-proposed/none) [0.3.4+dfsg2-0ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: opengcs [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/none) [0.3.4+dfsg1-0ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: opengcs [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/none) [0.3.4+dfsg2-0ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: opengcs [amd64] (bionic-proposed/none) [0.3.4+dfsg1-0ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: opengcs [amd64] (bionic-proposed/none) [0.3.4+dfsg2-0ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: opengcs [arm64] (bionic-proposed/none) [0.3.4+dfsg1-0ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: opengcs [arm64] (bionic-proposed/none) [0.3.4+dfsg2-0ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: kcoreaddons [s390x] (bionic-proposed/universe) [5.42.0-0ubuntu1] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: kcoreaddons [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/universe) [5.42.0-0ubuntu1] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: kcoreaddons [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [5.42.0-0ubuntu1] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: kcoreaddons [arm64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [5.42.0-0ubuntu1] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: kcoreaddons [i386] (bionic-proposed/universe) [5.42.0-0ubuntu1] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: kcoreaddons [armhf] (bionic-proposed/universe) [5.42.0-0ubuntu1] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted kcoreaddons [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [5.42.0-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted kcoreaddons [armhf] (bionic-proposed) [5.42.0-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted kcoreaddons [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed) [5.42.0-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted opengcs [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [0.3.4+dfsg1-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted opengcs [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed) [0.3.4+dfsg1-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted opengcs [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [0.3.4+dfsg2-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted opengcs [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed) [0.3.4+dfsg2-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted kcoreaddons [arm64] (bionic-proposed) [5.42.0-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted kcoreaddons [s390x] (bionic-proposed) [5.42.0-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted opengcs [s390x] (bionic-proposed) [0.3.4+dfsg1-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted opengcs [s390x] (bionic-proposed) [0.3.4+dfsg2-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted kcoreaddons [i386] (bionic-proposed) [5.42.0-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted opengcs [arm64] (bionic-proposed) [0.3.4+dfsg2-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted opengcs [arm64] (bionic-proposed) [0.3.4+dfsg1-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gnustep-gui [s390x] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.26.2-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gnustep-gui [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.26.2-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gnustep-gui [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.26.2-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gnustep-gui [i386] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.26.2-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gnustep-gui [arm64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.26.2-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gnustep-gui [armhf] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.26.2-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New source: gnome-tweaks (bionic-proposed/primary) [3.27.4-1ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libdbusmenu-qt [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.9.3+16.04.20160218-1] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libdbusmenu-qt [s390x] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.9.3+16.04.20160218-1] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libdbusmenu-qt [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.9.3+16.04.20160218-1] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libdbusmenu-qt [arm64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.9.3+16.04.20160218-1] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libdbusmenu-qt [armhf] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.9.3+16.04.20160218-1] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libdbusmenu-qt [i386] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.9.3+16.04.20160218-1] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-plotly [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [4.7.1+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: check-manifest [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.36-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: kdeclarative [s390x] (bionic-proposed/universe) [5.42.0-0ubuntu1] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: kdeclarative [i386] (bionic-proposed/universe) [5.42.0-0ubuntu1] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: kdeclarative [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/universe) [5.42.0-0ubuntu1] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: kdeclarative [arm64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [5.42.0-0ubuntu1] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: kdeclarative [armhf] (bionic-proposed/universe) [5.42.0-0ubuntu1] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: kdeclarative [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [5.42.0-0ubuntu1] (kubuntu)
<acheronuk> hi, could someone please accept kdeclarative binaries about please. That will unblock dependency tree on rest of my builds. thanks
<acheronuk> s/about/above
<slangasek> hrm, what's the deal with the autopkgtest queue today?  did a bunch of requests get dropped and re-queued?
<acheronuk> slangasek: I vaguely thought some seems to go backwards in the queue, but assumed I imagined it.
<juliank> merge count is going down at least, so I'm quite happy :D
<juliank> slangasek: I looked at the stat and there's a weird drop at like 18:45 - for example, amd64  from 2.69K to 545. Does not seem normal, so it must have been that.
<juliank> arm64 seems broken
<juliank> the backlog just increases
<slangasek> yes; I don't have very good overview of the runners to understand why they're not keeping up, the most I've worked out so far is that we appear to be paying a 10m penalty on each job for reconfiguring the base cloud image, but I'm not at all sure that's a recent change (it's tied to LP: #1733839)
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1733839 in Auto Package Testing "Sometimes we use upstream cloud images without harmful packages removed" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1733839
<slangasek> and s390x runners are consistently falling over hard; possibly a different manifestation of the same underlying issue in bos02
#ubuntu-release 2018-01-28
<tsimonq2> slangasek: Can I please get Binary NEW reviews of libdbusmenu-qt and kdeclarative?
<cjwatson> I did libdbusmenu-qt, but only because it was trivial with new-binary-debian-universe
<cjwatson> not doing kdeclarative (at the moment, anyway)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted check-manifest [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [0.36-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gnustep-gui [arm64] (bionic-proposed) [0.26.2-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gnustep-gui [i386] (bionic-proposed) [0.26.2-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gnustep-gui [s390x] (bionic-proposed) [0.26.2-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libdbusmenu-qt [arm64] (bionic-proposed) [0.9.3+16.04.20160218-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libdbusmenu-qt [i386] (bionic-proposed) [0.9.3+16.04.20160218-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libdbusmenu-qt [s390x] (bionic-proposed) [0.9.3+16.04.20160218-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gnustep-gui [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [0.26.2-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gnustep-gui [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed) [0.26.2-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libdbusmenu-qt [armhf] (bionic-proposed) [0.9.3+16.04.20160218-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-plotly [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [4.7.1+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gnustep-gui [armhf] (bionic-proposed) [0.26.2-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libdbusmenu-qt [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed) [0.9.3+16.04.20160218-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libdbusmenu-qt [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [0.9.3+16.04.20160218-1]
<tsimonq2> cjwatson: Thanks.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gnustep-back [s390x] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.26.2-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gnustep-back [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.26.2-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gnustep-back [arm64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.26.2-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gnustep-back [i386] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.26.2-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gnustep-back [armhf] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.26.2-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gnustep-back [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.26.2-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: qca2 [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [2.1.3-2ubuntu1] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: freefem [s390x] (bionic-proposed/universe) [3.5.8-6ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: freefem [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/universe) [3.5.8-6ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: freefem [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [3.5.8-6ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: freefem [armhf] (bionic-proposed/universe) [3.5.8-6ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: freefem [arm64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [3.5.8-6ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: freefem [i386] (bionic-proposed/universe) [3.5.8-6ubuntu1] (no packageset)
<tsimonq2> freefem Binary NEW is library v5 rename, cleanup from the GCC 5 transition
<tsimonq2> So acheronuk reminded me about the Alpha, and I'm thinking about just skipping Alpha 2 altogether.
<tsimonq2> Lubuntu isn't ready, we have some pending changes going on, Kubuntu is in the middle of a Frameworks transition that wouldn't land in time, Ubuntu Kylin has some packages they need to get in that a MOTU (likely me) won't get to in the next 24 hours, Ubuntu MATE said no, Xubuntu doesn't do milestones, Ubuntu Budgie said yes so I'll have to talk to them... am I forgetting about anyone?
<tsimonq2> s/won't get to/likely won't get ti/
<acheronuk> considering that Kubuntu is also waiting for not just frameworks, but the whole new plasma LTS stack out on 6th Feb, plus a new full applications release, an Alpha2 would not represent anything like what we intend to ship anyway
<tsimonq2> Right.
<acheronuk> we could always name a days daily iso mid feb, and have a community iso test days, or something, if we really want it
<tsimonq2> I might be down for that
<tsimonq2> Depends on how things work out for Lubuntu
<tsimonq2> (And will likely be the same for Kubuntu, depending on how things work out...)
<acheronuk> ditto. just a though
<acheronuk> *thought
<tsimonq2> right
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: If you see sil2100 before me on Monday, I know he signed up to do Nusakan for Alpha 2
<acheronuk> ok, can do
<valorie> ooo, one more alpha we don't have to do
<valorie> an daily ISO test day would be cool though
<flocculant> tsimonq2: xubuntu does do milestones - we just don't do Alpha's ;)
<tsimonq2> flocculant: bah, whatever ;)
<valorie> I think kubuntu skips them often because of KDE release calendars
<flocculant> acheronuk: a community iso test day might be something useful - could arrange it at https://community.ubuntu.com easily enough, bear in mind that all the iso's build at different times
<acheronuk> the previous 2 days builds are kept on a dated folder, so could name one of those if there is lag between flavours
<acheronuk> but yes, a detail to work out
<flocculant> acheronuk: the detail of the build times > http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-cdimage/ubuntu-cdimage/mainline/view/head:/etc/crontab
<flocculant> anyway - useful idea :)
<tsimonq2> I think a few weeks ago slangasek said something similar, I would be interested to hear what he has to say on it :)
<acheronuk> flocculant: ty
<acheronuk> tsimonq2: yeah, I think he did
<acheronuk> tsimonq2: https://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2018/01/04/%23ubuntu-release.html#t21:47
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: human grep :P
<acheronuk> no, grep is grep. literally :P
<flocculant> tsimonq2 acheronuk - looks like the 3 flavours who build a goof while after the rest are Lubuntu, Kylin and Studio - Studio are likely to not even notice it happening, Kylin rarely get involved in setting things up
<flocculant> so just 1 flavour who might care to join in :D
<flocculant> that flavour might perhaps think about building earlier in the day in the future :p
<flocculant> I moved our's a few cycles ago to make it easier for Xubuntu
<valorie> might be good to have a few people contact Studio
<valorie> unless we want to let it die
<valorie> :(
<flocculant> valorie: I've tried
<valorie> maybe it's too late
<flocculant> also they're quite close to Xubuntu as they use Xfce - I'm not the only one to have tried
<valorie> what happens to their packageset if they die?
<flocculant> not a clue
<tsimonq2> Eventually it gets abandoned or removed.
<valorie> yeah, that's what I thought
<valorie> that would be sad
<valorie> quite a few people use it with their TVs, etc.
<flocculant> do they? I thought that was mythbuntu?
<lotuspsychje> mythbuntu is abandoned no?
<flocculant> yea
<lotuspsychje> thought so
<valorie> uh, yeah -- production, not display, sorry
<acheronuk> too easy to grab another flavour and add what creator tools you want now I suppose. less need a bundled iso for it
<valorie> true
<valorie> nobody but them likes jack though
<valorie> lol
<flocculant> :)
<acheronuk> maybe there could be studio meta packages retained/redone, so that you can 'studio up' each flavour?
 * valorie volunteers acheronuk to do that wonderful work!
 * acheronuk hides
<flocculant> well it's not dead yet - just appears so to us ;)
<acheronuk> of course. just think out loud
<acheronuk> *thinking
<flocculant> :)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gnustep-back [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [0.26.2-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gnustep-back [armhf] (bionic-proposed) [0.26.2-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gnustep-back [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed) [0.26.2-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gnustep-back [arm64] (bionic-proposed) [0.26.2-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gnustep-back [s390x] (bionic-proposed) [0.26.2-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gnustep-back [i386] (bionic-proposed) [0.26.2-2]
<acheronuk> .
<acheronuk> hi, can kdeclarative new binary be reviewed please if someone can spare the time? that is blocking the rest of frameworks building. thanks
<cjwatson> acheronuk: done
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted kdeclarative [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [5.42.0-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted kdeclarative [armhf] (bionic-proposed) [5.42.0-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted kdeclarative [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed) [5.42.0-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted kdeclarative [arm64] (bionic-proposed) [5.42.0-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted kdeclarative [s390x] (bionic-proposed) [5.42.0-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted kdeclarative [i386] (bionic-proposed) [5.42.0-0ubuntu1]
<acheronuk> cjwatson: thank you very much :)
<tsimonq2> Hello, could I please get a Binary NEW review of freefem?
<tsimonq2> I miscalculated things... could a kind soul please RM kde-baseapps from bionic-proposed?
<flocculant> infinity: re the non-booting 32 bit iso issue I appear to have, I managed to get a vid of the boot with some info - if it's any use I don't know ;)
<flocculant> bug 1744357
<ubot5> bug 1744357 in syslinux (Ubuntu) "Bionic 32 bit iso fails to boot" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1744357
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: vdr-plugin-epgsync [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/none) [1.0.1-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: vdr-plugin-skinenigmang [s390x] (bionic-proposed/none) [0.1.2+git20180128-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: vdr-plugin-epgsync [s390x] (bionic-proposed/none) [1.0.1-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: vdr-plugin-epgsync [arm64] (bionic-proposed/none) [1.0.1-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: vdr-plugin-skinenigmang [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.1.2+git20180128-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: vdr-plugin-epgsync [armhf] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.0.1-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: vdr-plugin-skinenigmang [armhf] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.1.2+git20180128-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: vdr-plugin-skinenigmang [arm64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.1.2+git20180128-1] (no packageset)
<wgrant> flocculant: That's a kernel bug that I tracked down on Friday. Affects hardware with an IOMMU, and only on our 4.13 i386 with Meltdown fix. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1745118
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1745118 in linux (Ubuntu Artful) "Unable to boot with i386 4.13.0-25 / 4.13.0-26 / 4.13.0-31 kernel on Xenial / Artful" [High,Triaged]
 * wgrant dupes
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: vdr-plugin-epgsync [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.0.1-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: vdr-plugin-epgsync [i386] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.0.1-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: vdr-plugin-skinenigmang [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.1.2+git20180128-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: vdr-plugin-skinenigmang [i386] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.1.2+git20180128-1] (no packageset)
#ubuntu-release 2019-01-21
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gnucap-python [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0.0.2-1.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gnucap-python [armhf] (disco-proposed) [0.0.2-1.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gnucap-python [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [0.0.2-1.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gnucap-python [arm64] (disco-proposed) [0.0.2-1.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gnucap-python [s390x] (disco-proposed) [0.0.2-1.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gnucap-python [i386] (disco-proposed) [0.0.2-1.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: leaflet-markercluster [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.4.1~dfsg-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: leaflet [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.4.0~dfsg-5] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: deltachat-core [s390x] (disco-proposed/none) [0.39.0-1+ds] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: deltachat-core [i386] (disco-proposed/none) [0.39.0-1+ds] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: leaflet-image [amd64] (disco-proposed/none) [0.4.0~dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: deltachat-core [amd64] (disco-proposed/none) [0.39.0-1+ds] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: deltachat-core [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.39.0-1+ds] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: deltachat-core [arm64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.39.0-1+ds] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: deltachat-core [armhf] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.39.0-1+ds] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted deltachat-core [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0.39.0-1+ds]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted deltachat-core [armhf] (disco-proposed) [0.39.0-1+ds]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted deltachat-core [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [0.39.0-1+ds]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted leaflet-image [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0.4.0~dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted leaflet [amd64] (disco-proposed) [1.4.0~dfsg-5]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted deltachat-core [arm64] (disco-proposed) [0.39.0-1+ds]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted deltachat-core [s390x] (disco-proposed) [0.39.0-1+ds]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted deltachat-core [i386] (disco-proposed) [0.39.0-1+ds]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted leaflet-markercluster [amd64] (disco-proposed) [1.4.1~dfsg-3]
<oSoMoN> good morning!
<oSoMoN> thunderbird is blocked in disco-proposed because it fails to build on s390x, but I don't think it's ever built on that arch, how can I get it unblocked?
<didrocks> oSoMoN: I don't think this is what is blocking it
<didrocks> oSoMoN: if you look at https://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/update_excuses.html, autopkgtests for enigmail are regressing on 4 archs
<oSoMoN> oh, I must admit I didn't even look, I assumed the build failure was what caused it
<oSoMoN> didrocks, thanks for the tip, I'll look at those enigmail testsc
<didrocks> otherwise, you are correct, the current version in disco already failed on s390x
<didrocks> oSoMoN: yw, good luck!
<sil2100> infinity: o/
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: linux-firmware-raspi2 (bionic-proposed/multiverse) [1.20161020-0ubuntu1 => 1.20180919-0ubuntu0.18.04.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected livecd-rootfs [source] (bionic-proposed) [2.525.13]
<oSoMoN> those enigmail test failures don't appear to be a regression introduced by thunderbird 60.4.0
<cjwatson> oSoMoN: FWIW in general build failures don't block migration unless the package had built on that arch before
<oSoMoN> ack
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: livecd-rootfs (bionic-proposed/main) [2.525.12 => 2.525.14] (desktop-core)
<kstenerud> Hi guys, there's a bug in diaspora-installer's package that makes it fail to install 100% of the time. I've posted a bug to debian because it affects them as well: https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=919978
<ubot5> Debian bug 919978 in diaspora-installer "diaspora-installer package fails to install" [Grave,Open]
<kstenerud> diaspora-installer in turn blocks a bunch of other packages in ubuntu
<kstenerud> for example exim4
<kstenerud> so we can't merge any new versions because the diaspora-installer currently in disco is broken
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: gnutls28 (cosmic-proposed/main) [3.6.4-2ubuntu1 => 3.6.4-2ubuntu1.1] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected livecd-rootfs [source] (bionic-proposed) [2.525.14]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: livecd-rootfs (bionic-proposed/main) [2.525.12 => 2.525.14] (desktop-core)
<doko> what's up with http://autopkgtest.ubuntu.com/packages/libg/libgnatcoll-bindings/disco/amd64 ? I redo the test, I see it in running, but the results never show up
<Laney> fsvo "never" (wait longer)
<xnox_> Laney, i have reports about invalid autopkgtest.list in systemd-upstream autopkgtests (those are with ppas)
<doko> well, I already gave these back Sat and Sun. so no, waiting 48hour doesn't seem to be normal
<xnox_> Laney, is this known and/or fixed?
<Laney> xnox_: no not by me, got a log?
<xnox_> Laney, https://objectstorage.prodstack4-5.canonical.com/v1/AUTH_77e2ada1e7a84929a74ba3b87153c0ac/autopkgtest-bionic-pitti-systemd-semaphore/bionic/amd64/s/systemd-upstream/20190120_224024_3c5a7@/log.gz
<xnox_> E: Malformed entry 1 in list file /etc/apt/sources.list.d/autopkgtest.list (URI parse)
<xnox_> E: The list of sources could not be read.
<xnox_> Laney, you can click on many others red X at https://github.com/systemd/systemd/pulls and scroll to bionic-<arch> results for more.
<Laney> weird
<Laney> would you like to help investigate? :-)
<xnox_> Laney, i guess i can change packaging to cat all the apt sources lines.... and it would show up in the build log....
<xnox_> Laney, do you mean something like that?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: gnome-shell-extension-ubuntu-dock (cosmic-proposed/main) [63ubuntu1.18.10.1 => 63ubuntu1.18.10.2] (ubuntu-desktop)
<Laney> or run it locally and see if it happens, that kind of thing
<xnox_> or well, given that setup commands supposed to set all of that up, i can rerun those, to see what happens with newest autopkgtest
<xnox_> yeah.
<Laney> I didn't change autopkgtest in the last week or so though
<Laney> so presumably something external
<xnox_> how REL= is calculated there does not inspire confidence
<xnox_> unless
<xnox_> maybe it is an apt regression.... juliank ?!
<xnox_> juliank, https://objectstorage.prodstack4-5.canonical.com/v1/AUTH_77e2ada1e7a84929a74ba3b87153c0ac/autopkgtest-bionic-pitti-systemd-semaphore/bionic/amd64/s/systemd-upstream/20190120_224024_3c5a7@/log.gz
<xnox_> note the very bottom, lists a mega long shell command which fails with invalid URI syntax.
<xnox_> something wrong with echo "deb [trusted=yes] file:///tmp/autopkgtest.ELg0Z4/binaries /" >/etc/apt/sources.list.d/autopkgtest.list ?
<xnox_> Laney, juliank - didn't somebody mention that "/tmp gets cleared out, and I don't know why" ?
<Laney> doesn't ring any bells to me
<Laney> that also probably wouldn't result in the sources.list file being called malformed
<juliank> xnox_: hmm
<infinity> No, that would give you a 404ish thing.
<juliank> xnox_: i mentioned something about empty tmp but i was wrong
<infinity> E: Failed to fetch file:/tmp/autopkgtest.ELg0Z4/binaries/Packages  File not found - /tmp/autopkgtest.ELg0Z4/binaries/Packages (2: No such file or directory)
<juliank> the sources.list liine looks fine, thought, maybe there's some weird unicode stuff going on?
<juliank> it certainly is recognized here
<xnox_> not terribly urgent; but systemd upstream are a bit pissed that they can't merge anything =)
<xnox_> cause we gate their pull requests on systemd
<Laney> BS
<Laney> i've seen them merge pull requests ignoring autopkgtest loads of times
<xnox_> Laney, doesn't mean they like doing that.
<Laney> still, let's run the thing at home and see what happens
<juliank> there must either be a : missing or the url is empty
<Laney> maybe not, but it definitely does not mean "they can't merge anything"
<juliank> otherwise you don't get that error
<LocutusOfBorg> any AA please do some nodejs cleanup?
<LocutusOfBorg> e.g. node-duplexer2 |    0.1.4-1 | source, all ------------------- Reason ------------------- ROM; FTBFS + provided by node-duplexer3
<LocutusOfBorg> this is removed in debian
<LocutusOfBorg> node-marked-man <-- maybe kick this one out?
<LocutusOfBorg> node-duplexer2 is not provided in src:node-duplexer3
<LocutusOfBorg> marked-man is RC buggy
<LocutusOfBorg>  node-temporary is rc buggy in debian
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed-lts-xenial [amd64] (trusty-proposed/main) [4.4.0-142.168~14.04.1] (kernel)
<LocutusOfBorg> also kick node-grunt-contrib-concat out from release  (rc buggy)
<Laney> doko: ok sorry I think you did actually find a problem
<Laney> there's something weird on amd64 at the minute that is breaking the runs and we were failing to report that quite properly
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed-lts-xenial [amd64] (trusty-proposed) [4.4.0-142.168~14.04.1]
<LocutusOfBorg> apw, maybe you can help node go a little bit further?
<LocutusOfBorg> we are close to have a migration
<juliank> oh the queues are empty again, time to start my tests
<juliank> there's a lot of interdependencies between all the rails stuff, fwiw
<juliank> they did the really crap thing where quite a few of them now build-depend on themselves in their own version, in <!nocheck>
<juliank> so to update them, you have to rebuild them in nocheck profile before you can build them properly
<juliank> despite the tests not actually doing anything useful, as test failures do not break the build...
<juliank> doko: are you fixing ruby2.5 ftbfs or should I try?
<doko> juliank: I'm not. probably you'll find new certificates upstream in 2.6 ... maybe coordinate with the server team
<juliank> oh yes, amybe someone from them wants to
<juliank> I found the patches
<doko> Laney: ta, I see now recent failures
<doko> now fails "propoerly" with
<doko> <VirtSubproc>: failure: Timed out on waiting for ssh connection
<doko> autopkgtest [09:21:38]: ERROR: testbed failure: cannot send to testbed: [Errno 32] Broken pipe
<juliank> doko: this looks scary: [    2.702365] 198 (fstype): Uhuuh, elf segment at 0000000000200000 requested but the memory is mapped already - in https://objectstorage.prodstack4-5.canonical.com/v1/AUTH_77e2ada1e7a84929a74ba3b87153c0ac/autopkgtest-disco/disco/amd64/libg/libgnatcoll-bindings/20190121_092139_0fc86@/log.gz
<Laney> yeah dunno what that's about
<doko> the recent failiures all show "unknown" for the version
<Laney> good, then my fixes worked
<Laney> the i386 ones are that problem vorlo-n was looking at last week, amd64 is this weird new issue
<Laney> maybe it's all-proposed=1 and the 4.19 kernel is broken?
<Laney> seems to correspond to all-proposed anyway
<doko> sforshee, apw: ^^^
<cascardo> fstype is statically linked, I haven't seen any changes from 4.18 and 4.19
<cascardo> fs/binfmt_elf.c has a single change that doesn't seem related
<cascardo> I could reproduce it, though, on 4.20
<cascardo> downgrading klibc-utils worked
<cascardo> doko: ^
<doko> xnox_: ^^^ your br0ke it
<xnox_> doko, lovely
<doko> should we just remove it from the proposed pocket for now?
<xnox_> doko, i really don't know why klibc ftbfs on i386 https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/klibc/2.0.4-9ubuntu3
<xnox_> doko, i think we should remove that build, yes.
<doko> cascardo: did you downgrade to 2.0.4-9ubuntu2 ?
<cascardo> doko: yep
<doko> can we update that bug then?
<cascardo> it seems this kernel code is new since bionic, and some bugs have been found and fixed already
<cascardo> so, it's possible it's a bug in the kernel, and not on how the binary was produced. but the binary is definitively different
<cascardo> 2 vs 4 load segments. and that also happens with the same source version 2.0.4-9ubuntu2 after a rebuild on disco/disco-proposed
<doko> debian has a new upstream
<doko> and the package could need some merging
<doko> the successful build was still made with gcc 7
<xnox> * Disable PIE, since we link all executables as non-relocatable
<xnox>     (Closes: #907404)
<xnox> sounds relevant
<xnox> doko, should i merge new klibc from debian then?
<doko> xnox: sure, worth a try
<cascardo>    * x86_64: Use -Ttext-segment to avoid address collision
<cascardo> the PIE thing seems to fix FTBFS, while this latter one would fix the "Uhuuh, elf segment" thing
<ahasenack> juliank: https://code.launchpad.net/~ahasenack/ubuntu/+source/ruby2.5/+git/ruby2.5/+merge/362021 care for a quick review?
<cascardo> https://salsa.debian.org/kernel-team/klibc/commit/2a705525e0816f9d708d7c41688f6bcb127374fe
<cascardo> result of changes to binutils
<juliank> ahasenack: lgtm
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: virtualbox-guest-additions-iso (trusty-proposed/multiverse) [4.3.36-1ubuntu1.14.04.1 => 4.3.40-0ubuntu1.14.04.1] (no packageset)
<Laney> cascardo: thanks for looking at that, now I don't suppose you would know anything about https://objectstorage.prodstack4-5.canonical.com/v1/AUTH_77e2ada1e7a84929a74ba3b87153c0ac/autopkgtest-disco/disco/i386/libc/libcatalyst-dispatchtype-regex-perl/20190120_153646_3de1f@/log.gz either would you?
<Laney> (your reward for helping with a bug: have another one :P)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: virtualbox (trusty-proposed/multiverse) [4.3.36-dfsg-1+deb8u1ubuntu1.14.04.1 => 4.3.40-0ubuntu14.04.1] (ubuntu-cloud)
<Laney> Steve started looking it but he didn't indicate (to me anyway) that he'd done more than reproduce
<Laney> xnox:
<Laney> ==== autopkgtest.list ====
<Laney> deb t file:///tmp/autopkgtest.INQi4E/binaries /
<Laney> wtfffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffff
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: llvm-toolchain-snapshot [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [1:9~svn351420-1~exp1] (no packageset)
<Laney> ...I mean it sure is malformed...
<cascardo> Laney: looking
<cascardo> Laney: is it possible to get the qemu invocation or some nova setup for that run? I am trying to find out how initrd is given to the VM. or does it from disk, with grub?
<cascardo> does it boot from disk, I meant
<Laney> cascardo: we just use nova boot --image <some cloud image>
<Laney> I can ask IS if they can get the qemu invocation
<cascardo> Laney: I don't think that's needed. let's assume that boots from disk
<Laney> k, well I asked anyway :-)
<Laney> I do doubt it is given in a special way behind our back though
<cascardo> Laney: is that happening across the board?
<cascardo> and only i386?
<Laney> not 100% of times, but quite often
<Laney> and yeah, I've only seen it there
<Laney> only disco too
<cyphermox> there's a grub2 amd64 binary in unapproved for trusty; could someone please review it and let it through (it's block for Secure Boot signing)
<Laney> xnox: any ideas? i can't think of anything atm
<Laney> juliank: or you maybe
<juliank> Laney: no ideas here
<Laney> /o\
<cascardo> hum... now that I think of it, I may have hit this locally, let me try it
<cascardo> ok, so it seems grub will set env initrdfail, and depending on its value, will boot without initrd, but with panic=-1, which should reboot immediately
<cascardo> which is what we see all the time, it boots without initrd, then reboots immediately, then boots with initrd
<cascardo> I see panic=-1 on the latest kernel cmdline, so it should have reboot
<doko> Laney: again can't see the log for a retried test at http://autopkgtest.ubuntu.com/packages/libg/libgnatcoll-bindings/disco/amd64
<doko> two hours agao
<Laney> doko: busy, ping someone else
<Laney> looks like excuses got it though
<Laney> (excuses doesn't need the website to be up to date)
<doko> ohh, indeed
<Laney> also the website now
<Laney> it's just really slow - we would welcome a contribution to fix that
<Laney> https://trello.com/c/8XSNcbDH/11-update-information-on-the-web-faster
<xnox> Laney, [trust=yes] got eaten by shell ?
<xnox> [ for test and t for trust=yes?!
<xnox> [trusted=yes]
<Laney> dunno
<Laney> why did the text before it get echoed?
<Laney> and after
<Laney> and why did it come out as a 't'?
<Laney> makes no sense to me
<Laney> ... I'm trying replacing that echo with a printf ...
<Laney> also what changed to make it break now?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: gnome-shell-extension-ubuntu-dock (bionic-proposed/main) [0.9.1ubuntu18.04.1 => 0.9.1ubuntu18.04.2] (ubuntu-desktop)
<cascardo> so, /etc/default/grub.d/40-force-partuuid.cfg is present on i386 images, which cause that attempted boot without initrd, followed by a fallback
<cascardo> so, it is supposed to be doing this. now, why have it failed to reboot after panic?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: grub2 (disco-proposed/main) [2.02+dfsg1-5ubuntu10 => 2.02+dfsg1-5ubuntu10] (core)
<xnox> cascardo, possibly due to failure to write out grub-env and read it back?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: llvm-toolchain-snapshot [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [1:9~svn351420-1~exp1] (no packageset)
<cascardo> xnox: could be, but why would that fail?
<cascardo> and it worked at least once
<xnox> cascardo, dunno. i'm not that advanced in grub.
<xnox> cascardo, maybe brainstorm with cyphermox or vorlon ?
<cascardo> yeah, I am doing some tests here after some reading some of that code by the two of them
<cascardo> now, we don't see it in a loop trying to boot that failed kernel
<cascardo> which is what I would expect from an empty env
<cascardo> so, I was thinking more of a kernel failing to reboot, though that also seems unlikely
<Laney> xnox: printf seems better here :/
<Laney> I can't really explain that though
<xnox> Laney, something somewhere has changed or broke escaping in one of the layers somewhere. too much bash and sh in all the places =/
<xnox> Laney, if printf is better, let's just do that from now on, and be done with it.
<Laney> I've got to propose it upstream though, and to do that I'd ideally be able to say why it was wrong before :'(
<Laney> anyway, triggered a real run instead of one of my by-hand ones
<Laney> let's see if that onee works
<Laney> s/onee/one/
<rbasak> vorlon: for my understanding, why did you force-badtest diaspora-installer rather than kick it out of the release pocket? AIUI, the test is good, and the package is bad.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: grub2 (disco-proposed/main) [2.02+dfsg1-5ubuntu10 => 2.02+dfsg1-5ubuntu10] (core)
<cyphermox> cascardo: is it UEFI? just in case you're trying to boot an unsigned kernel?
<cyphermox> could someone please review grub2 binaries in disco unapproved as well?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: goo [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.155-16] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: playerctl [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [2.0.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: playerctl [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [2.0.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: playerctl [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [2.0.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libewf [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [20140804-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-crossbeam-epoch [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.7.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-github-apparentlymart-go-openvpn-mgmt [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.0~git20161009.9a305ae-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libewf [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [20140804-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-github-oxtoacart-bpool [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.0~git20150712.4e1c556-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-crossbeam-epoch [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.7.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-github-getlantern-context [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.0~git20190109.c447772-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ptable [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.9.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-crossbeam-epoch [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.7.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-roxmltree [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.4.1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: hardening-runtime [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-rand-os [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.1.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-gffutils [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.9-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ec2-hibinit-agent [source] (trusty-proposed) [1.0.0-0ubuntu1~14.04.0]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-euclid-macros [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-roxmltree [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.4.1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-euclid-macros [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.1.0-1] (no packageset)
<cascardo> cyphermox: that's on autopkgtest, I don't think they are UEFI
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-rand-os [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.1.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: gtk+3.0 (cosmic-proposed/main) [3.24.1-1ubuntu2 => 3.24.4-0ubuntu1] (ubuntu-desktop)
<cascardo> cyphermox: https://objectstorage.prodstack4-5.canonical.com/v1/AUTH_77e2ada1e7a84929a74ba3b87153c0ac/autopkgtest-disco/disco/i386/libc/libcatalyst-dispatchtype-regex-perl/20190120_153646_3de1f@/log.gz
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pyinsane [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [2.0.13-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-euclid-macros [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.1.0-1] (no packageset)
<cascardo> seems to be a pattern on i386 disco. so, I found out about the noinitrd boot plus fallback, which explains this pattern of booting without initrd, then rebooting
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libewf [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [20140804-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-roxmltree [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.4.1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-rand-os [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.1.1-1] (no packageset)
<Laney> xnox: nah it failed again with printf this time
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ec2-hibinit-agent [i386] (trusty-proposed/none) [1.0.0-0ubuntu1~14.04.0] (no packageset)
<Laney> seems slightly random as to when it happens
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libewf [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [20140804-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: playerctl [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [2.0.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-crossbeam-epoch [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.7.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: playerctl [arm64] (disco-proposed/universe) [2.0.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: playerctl [armhf] (disco-proposed/universe) [2.0.1-1] (no packageset)
<jbicha> please remove both gtk 3.24.3 cosmic unapproved uploads, superseded by gtk 3.24.4
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libewf [armhf] (disco-proposed/universe) [20140804-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libewf [arm64] (disco-proposed/universe) [20140804-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-crossbeam-epoch [armhf] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.7.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-crossbeam-epoch [arm64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.7.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-euclid-macros [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-roxmltree [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.4.1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-rand-os [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.1.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ec2-hibinit-agent [i386] (trusty-proposed) [1.0.0-0ubuntu1~14.04.0]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-euclid-macros [arm64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-rand-os [arm64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.1.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-roxmltree [armhf] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.4.1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-euclid-macros [armhf] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-roxmltree [arm64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.4.1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted gnutls28 [source] (cosmic-proposed) [3.6.4-2ubuntu1.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: qgis [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [2.18.28+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-rand-os [armhf] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.1.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected gtk+3.0 [source] (cosmic-proposed) [3.24.3-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted livecd-rootfs [source] (bionic-proposed) [2.525.14]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: qgis [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [2.18.28+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
<ahasenack> the schleuder error is this: https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/p/Tp3g2PFPp7/
<ahasenack> I don't know if the real error is that git msg, or
<ahasenack> Could not find 'mail' (~> 2.6.0) - did find: [mail-2.7.1] (Gem::MissingSpecVersionError)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-github-apparentlymart-go-openvpn-mgmt [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0.0~git20161009.9a305ae-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-github-getlantern-context [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0.0~git20190109.c447772-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted goo [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0.155-16]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libewf [amd64] (disco-proposed) [20140804-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libewf [armhf] (disco-proposed) [20140804-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libewf [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [20140804-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted playerctl [amd64] (disco-proposed) [2.0.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted playerctl [armhf] (disco-proposed) [2.0.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted playerctl [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [2.0.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ptable [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0.9.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-gffutils [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0.9-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-github-oxtoacart-bpool [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0.0~git20150712.4e1c556-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libewf [arm64] (disco-proposed) [20140804-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libewf [s390x] (disco-proposed) [20140804-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted playerctl [i386] (disco-proposed) [2.0.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pyinsane [amd64] (disco-proposed) [2.0.13-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-crossbeam-epoch [armhf] (disco-proposed) [0.7.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted hardening-runtime [amd64] (disco-proposed) [1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted playerctl [arm64] (disco-proposed) [2.0.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-crossbeam-epoch [arm64] (disco-proposed) [0.7.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libewf [i386] (disco-proposed) [20140804-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted playerctl [s390x] (disco-proposed) [2.0.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-crossbeam-epoch [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0.7.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-crossbeam-epoch [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [0.7.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-euclid-macros [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0.1.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-euclid-macros [armhf] (disco-proposed) [0.1.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-euclid-macros [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [0.1.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-rand-os [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0.1.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-rand-os [armhf] (disco-proposed) [0.1.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-rand-os [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [0.1.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-roxmltree [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0.4.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-roxmltree [armhf] (disco-proposed) [0.4.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-crossbeam-epoch [i386] (disco-proposed) [0.7.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-euclid-macros [arm64] (disco-proposed) [0.1.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-euclid-macros [s390x] (disco-proposed) [0.1.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-rand-os [i386] (disco-proposed) [0.1.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-roxmltree [arm64] (disco-proposed) [0.4.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-roxmltree [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [0.4.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-crossbeam-epoch [s390x] (disco-proposed) [0.7.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-rand-os [arm64] (disco-proposed) [0.1.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-roxmltree [i386] (disco-proposed) [0.4.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-euclid-macros [i386] (disco-proposed) [0.1.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-roxmltree [s390x] (disco-proposed) [0.4.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-rand-os [s390x] (disco-proposed) [0.1.1-1]
<ahasenack> doesn't look like it's supposed to work with ruby-mail 2.7.x: https://0xacab.org/schleuder/schleuder/merge_requests/128/commits
<ahasenack> they are pinning it at 2.6.0
<ahasenack> kstenerud: ^ that's as far as I got
<ahasenack> and https://0xacab.org/schleuder/schleuder/issues/352 is open, to get it to work with 2.7.0 (2.7.x?)
<ahasenack> release team, any opinion on that? ^ schleuder fails in debian (https://ci.debian.net/packages/s/schleuder/), ubuntu, and as far as I could track it, it's because it doesn't work with ruby-mail 2.7.1 (https://0xacab.org/schleuder/schleuder/merge_requests/128/diffs) which is what we have in disco
<ahasenack> 1https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/p/WZhZf42gJg/ test run after I hacked the spec to allow ruby-mail 2.7.1
<ahasenack> 2 failures
 * ahasenack files a bug
<ahasenack> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/schleuder/+bug/1812730
<ahasenack> kstenerud: ^
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1812730 in schleuder (Ubuntu) "DEP8 failure with ruby-mail 2.7.1" [Undecided,New]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: qgis [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [2.18.28+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
<ahasenack> it's blocking gnupg2, btw
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: qgis [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [2.18.28+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted grub2 [amd64] (disco-proposed) [2.02+dfsg1-5ubuntu10]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted grub2 [amd64] (trusty-proposed) [2.02~beta2-9ubuntu1.16]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted grub2 [arm64] (disco-proposed) [2.02+dfsg1-5ubuntu10]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted linux-firmware-raspi2 [source] (bionic-proposed) [1.20180919-0ubuntu0.18.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: qgis [armhf] (disco-proposed/universe) [2.18.28+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: llvm-toolchain-snapshot [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [1:9~svn351420-1~exp1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: llvm-toolchain-snapshot [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1:9~svn351420-1~exp1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: ubuntu-release-upgrader (cosmic-proposed/main) [1:18.10.11.3 => 1:18.10.11.4] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected ubuntu-release-upgrader [source] (cosmic-proposed) [1:18.10.11.4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: tar (bionic-proposed/main) [1.29b-2 => 1.29b-2ubuntu0.1] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: qgis [arm64] (disco-proposed/universe) [2.18.28+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted qgis [amd64] (disco-proposed) [2.18.28+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted qgis [armhf] (disco-proposed) [2.18.28+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted qgis [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [2.18.28+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted qgis [arm64] (disco-proposed) [2.18.28+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted qgis [s390x] (disco-proposed) [2.18.28+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted qgis [i386] (disco-proposed) [2.18.28+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted llvm-toolchain-snapshot [amd64] (disco-proposed) [1:9~svn351420-1~exp1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted llvm-toolchain-snapshot [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [1:9~svn351420-1~exp1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted llvm-toolchain-snapshot [i386] (disco-proposed) [1:9~svn351420-1~exp1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted llvm-toolchain-snapshot [s390x] (disco-proposed) [1:9~svn351420-1~exp1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New sync: llvm-toolchain-8 (disco-proposed/primary) [1:8~svn351401-1~exp1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted llvm-toolchain-8 [sync] (disco-proposed) [1:8~svn351401-1~exp1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gradle-completion [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.3.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-sys [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [2.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-sys [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [2.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-github-protonmail-go-autostart [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.0~git20181114.c527205-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: samblaster [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.1.24-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: samblaster [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.1.24-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: tuna [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.12-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-domino [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [2.1.1~dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-rctree [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.2.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: tuna [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.12-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-sys [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [2.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-rctree [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.2.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: xygrib [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.2.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: xygrib [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.2.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gsoap [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [2.8.75-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-fern [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.5.7-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: samblaster [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.1.24-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-fern [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.5.7-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: tuna [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.12-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-rctree [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.2.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: xygrib [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.2.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-fern [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.5.7-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gsoap [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [2.8.75-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-sys [arm64] (disco-proposed/universe) [2.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-sys [armhf] (disco-proposed/universe) [2.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-rctree [armhf] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.2.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-sys [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [2.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: samblaster [arm64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.1.24-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-rctree [arm64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.2.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: samblaster [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.1.24-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-fern [arm64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.5.7-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: samblaster [armhf] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.1.24-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: tuna [armhf] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.12-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-rctree [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.2.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: tuna [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.12-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: tuna [arm64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.12-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gsoap [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [2.8.75-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-fern [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.5.7-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-fern [armhf] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.5.7-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: xygrib [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.2.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gsoap [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [2.8.75-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gsoap [arm64] (disco-proposed/universe) [2.8.75-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gsoap [armhf] (disco-proposed/universe) [2.8.75-1] (no packageset)
#ubuntu-release 2019-01-22
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rustc [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.31.0+dfsg1+llvm-2ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rustc [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.31.0+dfsg1+llvm-2ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: milksnake [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.1.5-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: twitter-bootstrap3 [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [3.4.0+dfsg-4] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: milksnake [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.1.5-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gst-plugins-rtp [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.14.4.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gst-plugins-rtp [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.14.4.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: milksnake [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.1.5-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gst-plugins-rtp [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.14.4.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: milksnake [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.1.5-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gst-plugins-rtp [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.14.4.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: obitools [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.2.12+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gst-plugins-rtp [arm64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.14.4.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gst-plugins-rtp [armhf] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.14.4.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: milksnake [armhf] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.1.5-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: milksnake [arm64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.1.5-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rustc [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.31.0+dfsg1+llvm-2ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rustc [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.31.0+dfsg1+llvm-2ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rustc [arm64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.31.0+dfsg1+llvm-2ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rustc [amd64] (disco-proposed) [1.31.0+dfsg1+llvm-2ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rustc [i386] (disco-proposed) [1.31.0+dfsg1+llvm-2ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rustc [s390x] (disco-proposed) [1.31.0+dfsg1+llvm-2ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rustc [arm64] (disco-proposed) [1.31.0+dfsg1+llvm-2ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rustc [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [1.31.0+dfsg1+llvm-2ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted milksnake [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0.1.5-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted milksnake [armhf] (disco-proposed) [0.1.5-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted milksnake [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [0.1.5-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted milksnake [arm64] (disco-proposed) [0.1.5-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted milksnake [s390x] (disco-proposed) [0.1.5-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted milksnake [i386] (disco-proposed) [0.1.5-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gst-plugins-rtp [amd64] (disco-proposed) [1.14.4.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gst-plugins-rtp [armhf] (disco-proposed) [1.14.4.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gst-plugins-rtp [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [1.14.4.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted twitter-bootstrap3 [amd64] (disco-proposed) [3.4.0+dfsg-4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gst-plugins-rtp [arm64] (disco-proposed) [1.14.4.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gst-plugins-rtp [s390x] (disco-proposed) [1.14.4.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gst-plugins-rtp [i386] (disco-proposed) [1.14.4.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gsoap [amd64] (disco-proposed) [2.8.75-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gsoap [armhf] (disco-proposed) [2.8.75-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gsoap [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [2.8.75-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted tuna [arm64] (disco-proposed) [0.12-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted tuna [i386] (disco-proposed) [0.12-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted tuna [s390x] (disco-proposed) [0.12-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gsoap [arm64] (disco-proposed) [2.8.75-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gsoap [s390x] (disco-proposed) [2.8.75-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted tuna [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [0.12-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gsoap [i386] (disco-proposed) [2.8.75-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted tuna [armhf] (disco-proposed) [0.12-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted tuna [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0.12-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-fern [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0.5.7-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-fern [armhf] (disco-proposed) [0.5.7-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-fern [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [0.5.7-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-rctree [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0.2.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-rctree [armhf] (disco-proposed) [0.2.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-rctree [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [0.2.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-fern [arm64] (disco-proposed) [0.5.7-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-fern [s390x] (disco-proposed) [0.5.7-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-rctree [i386] (disco-proposed) [0.2.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-fern [i386] (disco-proposed) [0.5.7-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-rctree [s390x] (disco-proposed) [0.2.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-rctree [arm64] (disco-proposed) [0.2.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-github-protonmail-go-autostart [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0.0~git20181114.c527205-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted obitools [amd64] (disco-proposed) [1.2.12+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-sys [amd64] (disco-proposed) [2.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-sys [armhf] (disco-proposed) [2.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-sys [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [2.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted samblaster [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0.1.24-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted samblaster [armhf] (disco-proposed) [0.1.24-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted samblaster [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [0.1.24-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-sys [arm64] (disco-proposed) [2.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-sys [s390x] (disco-proposed) [2.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted samblaster [i386] (disco-proposed) [0.1.24-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-sys [i386] (disco-proposed) [2.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted samblaster [s390x] (disco-proposed) [0.1.24-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted samblaster [arm64] (disco-proposed) [0.1.24-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gradle-completion [amd64] (disco-proposed) [1.3.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted xygrib [amd64] (disco-proposed) [1.2.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted xygrib [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [1.2.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted node-domino [amd64] (disco-proposed) [2.1.1~dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted xygrib [s390x] (disco-proposed) [1.2.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted xygrib [i386] (disco-proposed) [1.2.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed-gcp [amd64] (xenial-proposed/main) [4.15.0-1027.28~16.04.1] (kernel)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed-gcp [amd64] (xenial-proposed) [4.15.0-1027.28~16.04.1]
<LocutusOfBorg> vorlon, LP: 1812737 maybe you can help me? :)
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1812737 in node-websocket (Ubuntu) "kick out from release" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1812737
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-askpass [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed-azure [amd64] (trusty-proposed/main) [4.15.0-1037.39~14.04.2] (kernel)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-askpass [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-askpass [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-askpass [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-askpass [arm64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-askpass [armhf] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed-azure [amd64] (trusty-proposed) [4.15.0-1037.39~14.04.2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted u-boot [arm64] (bionic-proposed) [2018.07~rc3+dfsg1-0ubuntu1~18.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-askpass [amd64] (disco-proposed) [1.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-askpass [armhf] (disco-proposed) [1.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-askpass [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [1.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-askpass [arm64] (disco-proposed) [1.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-askpass [s390x] (disco-proposed) [1.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-askpass [i386] (disco-proposed) [1.1-1]
<ahasenack> doko: ruby2.5 is green, just waiting on readline now?
 * ahasenack checks update_output.txt
<ahasenack> uh, that's a large output
 * ahasenack carefully steps away from it
<doko> ahasenack: "just" ...
<ahasenack> indeed
<doko> ginggs: could you have a look at the autopkg test regressions triggered by gnudatalanguage?
<doko> Laney: the python2.7 test triggered by python2.7 on arm64 is shown as "In Progress", but it's not running. Is the state correctly recorded?
<Laney> doko: dunno, I know that v_orlon manually cancelled a load of tests, maybe they didn't all get retried
<Laney> it's not running anyway, feel free to put it back
<LocutusOfBorg> doko, I'm syncing kopanocore, I don't get your delta...
<LocutusOfBorg> lets see, I presume it was a build fix
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: cairo (cosmic-proposed/main) [1.15.12-1 => 1.15.12-1ubuntu0.1] (core)
<LocutusOfBorg> maybe you don't like lib/systemd/system, and you prefer /usr/lib/systemd/system?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: sssd (bionic-proposed/main) [1.16.1-1ubuntu1 => 1.16.1-1ubuntu1.1] (kubuntu, ubuntu-desktop, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: cairo (bionic-proposed/main) [1.15.10-2 => 1.15.10-2ubuntu0.1] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: kopanocore [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [8.6.92-1ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: kopanocore [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [8.6.92-1ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: kopanocore [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [8.6.92-1ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: kopanocore [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [8.6.92-1ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: kopanocore [armhf] (disco-proposed/universe) [8.6.92-1ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: kopanocore [arm64] (disco-proposed/universe) [8.6.92-1ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted kopanocore [amd64] (disco-proposed) [8.6.92-1ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted kopanocore [armhf] (disco-proposed) [8.6.92-1ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted kopanocore [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [8.6.92-1ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted kopanocore [arm64] (disco-proposed) [8.6.92-1ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted kopanocore [s390x] (disco-proposed) [8.6.92-1ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted kopanocore [i386] (disco-proposed) [8.6.92-1ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected gtk+3.0 [source] (cosmic-proposed) [3.24.3-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted nestopia [source] (cosmic-proposed) [1.49-1ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted nestopia [source] (bionic-proposed) [1.47-2ubuntu4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted gnome-shell-extension-ubuntu-dock [source] (cosmic-proposed) [63ubuntu1.18.10.2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted gnome-shell-extension-ubuntu-dock [source] (bionic-proposed) [0.9.1ubuntu18.04.2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted cairo [source] (cosmic-proposed) [1.15.12-1ubuntu0.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted cairo [source] (bionic-proposed) [1.15.10-2ubuntu0.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: grub2 (cosmic-proposed/main) [2.02+dfsg1-5ubuntu8 => 2.02+dfsg1-5ubuntu8.1] (core)
<LocutusOfBorg> old binaries left on amd64: python-kopano, python-mapi (from 8.6.5-1ubuntu2)
<LocutusOfBorg> can anybody please clean it up? NBS in proposed
<doko> that was already done. be patient
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-github-bmatsuo-lmdb-go [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.8.0+git20170215.a14b5a3-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-github-mendersoftware-mendertesting [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.0~git20180410.9e728b5-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-github-bmatsuo-lmdb-go [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.8.0+git20170215.a14b5a3-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-github-ungerik-go-sysfs [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.0~git20170424.9c991ee-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-github-bmatsuo-lmdb-go [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.8.0+git20170215.a14b5a3-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: grub2 (bionic-proposed/main) [2.02-2ubuntu8.9 => 2.02-2ubuntu8.10] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted update-manager [source] (cosmic-proposed) [1:18.10.10.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted ubuntu-release-upgrader [source] (cosmic-proposed) [1:18.10.11.4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted update-manager [source] (bionic-proposed) [1:18.04.11.9]
<vorlon> jbicha: LP: #1771031> if they're removed from Debian, I would process them that way
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1771031 in winefish (Ubuntu) "Please remove libgnome and friends from Ubuntu" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1771031
<jbicha> vorlon: do you want to remove resapplet and winefish at least then?
<vorlon> cascardo, xnox: the failure to reboot after panic is not grub's fault
<vorlon> jbicha: are those Ubuntu-specific? sure, looking
<vorlon> cascardo, xnox: if I manually power off and power on an i386 VM that's in this state, the grub env DTRT
<vorlon> cascardo: so the issue is that the panic action is unreliable for some reason
<vorlon> we could work around this by dropping the partuuid handling, but
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted ubuntu-release-upgrader [source] (bionic-proposed) [1:18.04.30]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-github-bmatsuo-lmdb-go [arm64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.8.0+git20170215.a14b5a3-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-github-bmatsuo-lmdb-go [armhf] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.8.0+git20170215.a14b5a3-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: gnome-shell-extension-ubuntu-dock (bionic-proposed/main) [0.9.1ubuntu18.04.2 => 0.9.1ubuntu18.04.3] (ubuntu-desktop)
<vorlon> rbasak: diaspora-installer> because the test log showed that it was not a regression vs the release pocket
<vorlon> s/test log/test history/
<vorlon> LocutusOfBorg: it's really bad form to use metabugs for a pile of unrelated package removal requests
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted gnome-shell-extension-ubuntu-dock [source] (bionic-proposed) [0.9.1ubuntu18.04.3]
<vorlon> LocutusOfBorg: updated the bug, more information needed
<cascardo> vorlon: any details on why the panic action is unreliable? only by observation on canonistack?
<ahasenack> hi release team, question: openldap (http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/update_excuses.html#openldap) is blocked by one gnupg2 regression on i386
<ahasenack> that test was fixed in gnupg2 2.2.12 which is in proposed
<ahasenack> which itself is blocked on readline
<ahasenack> should I: a) just wait for gnupg2 2.2.12 to migrate;
<ahasenack> b) add a badtest for gnupg2 2.2.8 (there is one for amd64 already)
<ahasenack> c) somehow re-trigger that test to use gnupg2 from proposed
<ahasenack> ?
<ahasenack> http://autopkgtest.ubuntu.com/packages/g/gnupg2/disco/i386 i386 history, one can see 2.2.12 passing (it does an mkdir -p, avoiding the error from 2.2.8)
<bdmurray> vorlon: Do you know how to fix fwupdate in bionic-proposed being stuck at "Pending publication"?
<vorlon> cascardo: we observed it on scalingstack rather than canonistack; I have no information beyond the above, that's as far as I got in debugging it
<vorlon> bdmurray: I don't, sorry
<bdmurray> cjwatson: Do you know how to fix fwupdate in bionic-proposed being stuck at "Pending publication"?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: grub2-signed (bionic-proposed/main) [1.93.10 => 1.93.11] (core)
<cjwatson> bdmurray: the binaries are in the NEW queue.  https://code.launchpad.net/~nataliabidart/software-center-agent/secondary-nav-bar-unified-asserts-1/+merge/362033
<cjwatson> err, not that link
<cjwatson> bdmurray: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/bionic/+queue?queue_state=0&queue_text=fwupdate
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: grub2-signed (cosmic-proposed/main) [1.110 => 1.110.1] (core)
<bdmurray> cjwatson: ah, the new signed packages - thanks!
<LocutusOfBorg> vorlon, updated :)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted grub2 [source] (cosmic-proposed) [2.02+dfsg1-5ubuntu8.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted grub2-signed [source] (cosmic-proposed) [1.110.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted grub2 [source] (bionic-proposed) [2.02-2ubuntu8.10]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted grub2-signed [source] (bionic-proposed) [1.93.11]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: grub2 (cosmic-proposed/main) [2.02+dfsg1-5ubuntu8.1 => 2.02+dfsg1-5ubuntu8.1] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted tar [source] (bionic-proposed) [1.29b-2ubuntu0.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: grub2 (bionic-proposed/main) [2.02-2ubuntu8.10 => 2.02-2ubuntu8.10] (core)
<vorlon> LocutusOfBorg: this insighttoolkit4 FTBFS looks an awful lot like Debian bug #907632 (the one from the build before you downgraded to gcc-7...)
<ubot5> Debian bug 907632 in src:aspectc++ "[ppc64-el] Breaks building aspectc++" [Normal,Open] http://bugs.debian.org/907632
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed-gcp-edge [amd64] (bionic-proposed/main) [4.18.0-1006.7~18.04.1] (kernel)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: grub2 (cosmic-proposed/main) [2.02+dfsg1-5ubuntu8.1 => 2.02+dfsg1-5ubuntu8.1] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted update-notifier [source] (bionic-proposed) [3.192.1.5]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-github-bmatsuo-lmdb-go [arm64] (disco-proposed) [1.8.0+git20170215.a14b5a3-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-github-bmatsuo-lmdb-go [i386] (disco-proposed) [1.8.0+git20170215.a14b5a3-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-github-mendersoftware-mendertesting [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0.0~git20180410.9e728b5-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-github-bmatsuo-lmdb-go [armhf] (disco-proposed) [1.8.0+git20170215.a14b5a3-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-github-ungerik-go-sysfs [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0.0~git20170424.9c991ee-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-github-bmatsuo-lmdb-go [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [1.8.0+git20170215.a14b5a3-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-github-bmatsuo-lmdb-go [amd64] (disco-proposed) [1.8.0+git20170215.a14b5a3-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed-gcp-edge [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [4.18.0-1006.7~18.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed [amd64] (disco-proposed/main) [4.19.0-11.12] (core, kernel)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/main) [4.19.0-11.12] (core, kernel)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted sssd [source] (bionic-proposed) [1.16.1-1ubuntu1.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed [amd64] (disco-proposed) [4.19.0-11.12]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [4.19.0-11.12]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: ubuntu-geoip (xenial-proposed/main) [1.0.2+14.04.20131125-0ubuntu2 => 1.0.2+14.04.20131125-0ubuntu2.16.04.1] (ubuntu-desktop)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected ubuntu-geoip [source] (xenial-proposed) [1.0.2+14.04.20131125-0ubuntu2.16.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted ubuntu-geoip [source] (xenial-proposed) [1.0.2+14.04.20131125-0ubuntu2.16.04.1]
<LocutusOfBorg> vorlon, I still think we should kick itk4 out from non-amd64 and non-i386
<LocutusOfBorg> vorlon, btw, that gcc-7 downgrade should have fixed that...
<vorlon> yes, except it hit an ICE
<doko> vorlon, Laney: so the python2.7 autopkg test isn't running anymore, and apparently it finished 2019-01-22 15:51:38 UTC. Why this long lag up into update_excuses?
<doko> vorlon, LocutusOfBorg: g++-7: internal compiler error: Killed (program cc1plus)
<doko> that's usually an OOM issue
<LocutusOfBorg> doko, vorlon I'm trying a gcc-8 build again
<LocutusOfBorg> but I still think we should remove it
<doko> <sarcasm> but yes, if we're still trying to castrate resources on our buildds >/sarcasm>
<LocutusOfBorg> https://launchpad.net/~costamagnagianfranco/+archive/ubuntu/locutusofborg-ppa/+build/16310934
<LocutusOfBorg> doko, I tried to lower the parallelism to -j1 and it didn't help...
<LocutusOfBorg> or probably i reverted that, don't remember anymore
<LocutusOfBorg> even -g is too much for the build to complete
<LocutusOfBorg> I had to use -g1
<doko>    dh_auto_build -a -O--builddir=BUILD -O--parallel
<doko>         cd BUILD && make -j4
<doko> ... so much for that ...
<vorlon> doko: proposed-migration runs in a loop and picks up any test results that are present at the start of the current run.  The timestamp says that the last run completed at 22:43, but we don't print a timestamp for when it started.  But presumably it was a long run, on account of there being a lot of test results needing to be gathered.
<vorlon> doko: ah. it finished but it had mismatched info so it isn't picked up by britney - a test of python2.7/2.7.15-5build1 with a trigger of python2.7/2.7.15-5.
#ubuntu-release 2019-01-23
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-github-mendersoftware-scopestack [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.0~git20180403.c2f5599-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-github-mendersoftware-mender-artifact [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [2.4.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-github-mendersoftware-mender-artifact [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [2.4.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-github-mendersoftware-mender-artifact [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [2.4.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-github-mendersoftware-mender-artifact [arm64] (disco-proposed/universe) [2.4.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-github-mendersoftware-mender-artifact [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [2.4.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-github-mendersoftware-mender-artifact [armhf] (disco-proposed/universe) [2.4.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: budgie-extras [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.7.0-1] (personal-fossfreedom, ubuntu-budgie)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: budgie-extras [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.7.0-1] (personal-fossfreedom, ubuntu-budgie)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rdma-core [s390x] (disco-proposed/main) [22.0-1] (desktop-core, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: budgie-extras [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.7.0-1] (personal-fossfreedom, ubuntu-budgie)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libnova [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.16-3] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rdma-core [amd64] (disco-proposed/main) [22.0-1] (desktop-core, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libnova [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.16-3] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rdma-core [i386] (disco-proposed/main) [22.0-1] (desktop-core, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: dosbox [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.74-2-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rdma-core [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/main) [22.0-1] (desktop-core, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-github-influxdata-wlog [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.0~git20160411.7c63b0a-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: dosbox [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.74-2-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libnova [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.16-3] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-github-influxdata-tail [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.0.0+git20180327.c434825-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gron [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.6.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libdate-tiny-perl [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.07-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libtime-tiny-perl [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.08-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gron [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.6.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libspreadsheet-writeexcel-simple-perl [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.04-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libcgi-formbuilder-source-perl-perl [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.01-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-github-tidwall-match [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.0.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libxml-generator-perldata-perl [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.95-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-colored-json [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.0.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-dogged [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.2.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-environment [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.1.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libemail-mime-kit-perl [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [3.000006-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-dogged [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.2.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-colored-json [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.0.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-env-proxy [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.2.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-github-influxdata-tail [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.0.0+git20180327.c434825-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-env-proxy [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.2.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-mint [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.5.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-pest [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [2.1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: interimap [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.4-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-mint [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.5.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-environment [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.1.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-pest [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [2.1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: budgie-extras [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.7.0-1] (personal-fossfreedom, ubuntu-budgie)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rdma-core [arm64] (disco-proposed/main) [22.0-1] (desktop-core, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gron [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.6.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rdma-core [armhf] (disco-proposed/main) [22.0-1] (desktop-core, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-dogged [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.2.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-environment [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.1.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-colored-json [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.0.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-env-proxy [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.2.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-mint [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.5.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: dosbox [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.74-2-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-pest [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [2.1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: kvirc [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [4:5.0.0+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: kvirc [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [4:5.0.0+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: kvirc [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [4:5.0.0+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: budgie-extras [arm64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.7.0-1] (personal-fossfreedom, ubuntu-budgie)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libnova [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.16-3] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: dosbox [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.74-2-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: budgie-extras [armhf] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.7.0-1] (personal-fossfreedom, ubuntu-budgie)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: kvirc [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [4:5.0.0+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gron [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.6.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-colored-json [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.0.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-dogged [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.2.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-environment [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.1.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-env-proxy [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.2.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-pest [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [2.1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-mint [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.5.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: dosbox [arm64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.74-2-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gatb-core [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.4.1+git20180206.6f8fce8+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: dosbox [armhf] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.74-2-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libnova [arm64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.16-3] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libnova [armhf] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.16-3] (kubuntu)
<ginggs> doko: i confirmed the autopkgtest regressions triggered by gnudatalanguage do not occur in release. i'll try building with -O2
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-github-influxdata-tail [arm64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.0.0+git20180327.c434825-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gron [arm64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.6.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-github-influxdata-tail [armhf] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.0.0+git20180327.c434825-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gron [armhf] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.6.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-colored-json [arm64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.0.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-dogged [arm64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.2.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-dogged [armhf] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.2.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-colored-json [armhf] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.0.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-environment [arm64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.1.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-environment [armhf] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.1.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-env-proxy [arm64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.2.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-env-proxy [armhf] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.2.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: kvirc [armhf] (disco-proposed/universe) [4:5.0.0+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-mint [arm64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.5.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-mint [armhf] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.5.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: kvirc [arm64] (disco-proposed/universe) [4:5.0.0+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-pest [arm64] (disco-proposed/universe) [2.1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-pest [armhf] (disco-proposed/universe) [2.1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-colored-json [arm64] (disco-proposed) [1.0.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-colored-json [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [1.0.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-dogged [arm64] (disco-proposed) [0.2.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-dogged [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [0.2.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-env-proxy [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0.2.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-env-proxy [armhf] (disco-proposed) [0.2.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-env-proxy [s390x] (disco-proposed) [0.2.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-environment [armhf] (disco-proposed) [0.1.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-environment [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [0.1.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-mint [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0.5.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-colored-json [armhf] (disco-proposed) [1.0.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-dogged [armhf] (disco-proposed) [0.2.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-env-proxy [arm64] (disco-proposed) [0.2.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-environment [arm64] (disco-proposed) [0.1.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-environment [s390x] (disco-proposed) [0.1.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-mint [armhf] (disco-proposed) [0.5.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-mint [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [0.5.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-pest [amd64] (disco-proposed) [2.1.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-pest [armhf] (disco-proposed) [2.1.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-pest [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [2.1.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-colored-json [s390x] (disco-proposed) [1.0.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-env-proxy [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [0.2.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-mint [arm64] (disco-proposed) [0.5.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-mint [s390x] (disco-proposed) [0.5.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-pest [i386] (disco-proposed) [2.1.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-dogged [s390x] (disco-proposed) [0.2.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-mint [i386] (disco-proposed) [0.5.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-pest [s390x] (disco-proposed) [2.1.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-environment [i386] (disco-proposed) [0.1.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-pest [arm64] (disco-proposed) [2.1.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted kvirc [amd64] (disco-proposed) [4:5.0.0+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted kvirc [armhf] (disco-proposed) [4:5.0.0+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted kvirc [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [4:5.0.0+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-colored-json [amd64] (disco-proposed) [1.0.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-dogged [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0.2.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-env-proxy [i386] (disco-proposed) [0.2.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted kvirc [arm64] (disco-proposed) [4:5.0.0+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted kvirc [s390x] (disco-proposed) [4:5.0.0+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-dogged [i386] (disco-proposed) [0.2.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted kvirc [i386] (disco-proposed) [4:5.0.0+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-environment [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0.1.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-colored-json [i386] (disco-proposed) [1.0.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-github-influxdata-tail [arm64] (disco-proposed) [1.0.0+git20180327.c434825-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-github-influxdata-tail [i386] (disco-proposed) [1.0.0+git20180327.c434825-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-github-influxdata-tail [armhf] (disco-proposed) [1.0.0+git20180327.c434825-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-github-influxdata-tail [s390x] (disco-proposed) [1.0.0+git20180327.c434825-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gron [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0.6.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gron [armhf] (disco-proposed) [0.6.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gron [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [0.6.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gron [arm64] (disco-proposed) [0.6.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gron [s390x] (disco-proposed) [0.6.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gron [i386] (disco-proposed) [0.6.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted dosbox [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0.74-2-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted dosbox [armhf] (disco-proposed) [0.74-2-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted dosbox [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [0.74-2-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libnova [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0.16-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libnova [armhf] (disco-proposed) [0.16-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libnova [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [0.16-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted dosbox [arm64] (disco-proposed) [0.74-2-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted dosbox [s390x] (disco-proposed) [0.74-2-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libnova [i386] (disco-proposed) [0.16-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted dosbox [i386] (disco-proposed) [0.74-2-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libnova [s390x] (disco-proposed) [0.16-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libnova [arm64] (disco-proposed) [0.16-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted budgie-extras [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0.7.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted budgie-extras [armhf] (disco-proposed) [0.7.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted budgie-extras [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [0.7.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted budgie-extras [arm64] (disco-proposed) [0.7.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted budgie-extras [s390x] (disco-proposed) [0.7.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted budgie-extras [i386] (disco-proposed) [0.7.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-github-influxdata-wlog [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0.0~git20160411.7c63b0a-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-github-mendersoftware-mender-artifact [arm64] (disco-proposed) [2.4.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-github-mendersoftware-mender-artifact [i386] (disco-proposed) [2.4.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-github-mendersoftware-mender-artifact [s390x] (disco-proposed) [2.4.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-github-tidwall-match [amd64] (disco-proposed) [1.0.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rdma-core [arm64] (disco-proposed) [22.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rdma-core [i386] (disco-proposed) [22.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rdma-core [s390x] (disco-proposed) [22.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-github-mendersoftware-mender-artifact [amd64] (disco-proposed) [2.4.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-github-mendersoftware-mender-artifact [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [2.4.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rdma-core [amd64] (disco-proposed) [22.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rdma-core [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [22.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-github-mendersoftware-mender-artifact [armhf] (disco-proposed) [2.4.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rdma-core [armhf] (disco-proposed) [22.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-github-mendersoftware-scopestack [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0.0~git20180403.c2f5599-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gatb-core [amd64] (disco-proposed) [1.4.1+git20180206.6f8fce8+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libcgi-formbuilder-source-perl-perl [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0.01-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libemail-mime-kit-perl [amd64] (disco-proposed) [3.000006-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libtime-tiny-perl [amd64] (disco-proposed) [1.08-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted interimap [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0.4-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libspreadsheet-writeexcel-simple-perl [amd64] (disco-proposed) [1.04-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libdate-tiny-perl [amd64] (disco-proposed) [1.07-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libxml-generator-perldata-perl [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0.95-1]
<LocutusOfBorg> vorlon, I'm deleting your itk builds...
<LocutusOfBorg> ppc64el got ICE, so I reuploaded
<LocutusOfBorg> python3-pyverbs/amd64 unsatisfiable Depends: rdma-core (>= 21)
<LocutusOfBorg> looks like rdma-core needs promotion! can any AA please do it?
<doko> done
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-github-mendersoftware-log [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.0~git20180403.f608c95-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-github-tidwall-gjson [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.1.5-1] (no packageset)
<LocutusOfBorg> doko, now that I think about it, maybe moving python3-pyverbs to universe instead was an even smarter move...
<LocutusOfBorg> not sure why it has been accepted to main...
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-github-mendersoftware-log [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0.0~git20180403.f608c95-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-github-tidwall-gjson [amd64] (disco-proposed) [1.1.5-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-petgraph [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.4.13-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-petgraph [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.4.13-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-petgraph [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.4.13-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-petgraph [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.4.13-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-petgraph [arm64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.4.13-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-petgraph [armhf] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.4.13-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: s390-tools (cosmic-proposed/main) [2.6.0-0ubuntu7 => 2.6.0-0ubuntu7.1] (core)
<doko> Laney, vorlon, sil2100: please reset the autopkg test history for hwloc-contrib. They were removed in Debian because they need specific hardware. See #920266
 * doko gives back another "in progress test" libreoffice/i386
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: mender-client [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.7.0-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: mender-client [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.7.0-3] (no packageset)
<ginggs> doko: i think that might be fixed now the the 'neutral' result - i've triggered hwloc contrib and libtool together
<ginggs> s/the the/with the/
<doko> ginggs: see the reply from sthibault
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: mender-client [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.7.0-3] (no packageset)
<ginggs> doko: tests being removed is now a neutral result, neither pass nor fail
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: mender-client [armhf] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.7.0-3] (no packageset)
<ginggs> doko: i mean autopkgtest is fixed now to deal with tests being removed and output a neutral result
<ginggs> see http://autopkgtest.ubuntu.com/packages/h/hwloc-contrib/disco/amd64
<doko> ahh, I remember. so how to fix the one for the libtool trigger?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: mender-client [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.7.0-3] (no packageset)
<ginggs> doko: i've triggered hwloc contrib and libtool together, i think that should do it
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-petgraph [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0.4.13-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-petgraph [armhf] (disco-proposed) [0.4.13-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-petgraph [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [0.4.13-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-petgraph [arm64] (disco-proposed) [0.4.13-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-petgraph [s390x] (disco-proposed) [0.4.13-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-petgraph [i386] (disco-proposed) [0.4.13-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: mender-client [arm64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.7.0-3] (no packageset)
<vorlon> LocutusOfBorg: ok; hopefully reducing parallelism is enough to fix it, fwiw a test build on a memory-rich machine succeeded so it's indeed a possibility
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted mender-client [amd64] (disco-proposed) [1.7.0-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted mender-client [armhf] (disco-proposed) [1.7.0-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted mender-client [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [1.7.0-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted mender-client [arm64] (disco-proposed) [1.7.0-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted mender-client [s390x] (disco-proposed) [1.7.0-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted mender-client [i386] (disco-proposed) [1.7.0-3]
<LocutusOfBorg> vorlon, yes, I also reduced it on s390x, even if it wasn't ICE... I don't want to have the same issue in 6 months from now (it started on arm64, then armhf, now ppc64el, also amd64) I presume it will spread everywhere
<LocutusOfBorg> I also exported -g1 everywhere
<doko> jbicha: are you now switching packages to pcre2, if they can?
<jbicha> doko: I can help with that, I guess we should use bug 1792544 to track that (since it's a lot of packages)
<ubot5> bug 1792544 in vte2.91 (Ubuntu) "demotion of pcre3 (8.x) a.k.a pcre (without the 3) in favor of pcre2 (10.x)" [Undecided,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1792544
<doko> yes, using this issue sounds fine
<jbicha> doko: do you see any problems starting the php7.3 transition now? https://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/transitions/html/php7.3.html
<doko> well, readline connects it all, so up to you
<rbasak> jbicha: I'm reluctant to start it now.
<rbasak> I had just this minute made a note to request php7.3 removal.
<rbasak> I'm concerned about getting it done in time.
<rbasak> And I'll be dealing with a MySQL transition shortly (as soon as readline is done)
<rbasak> I'm waiting on readline before uploading MySQL 8 at the moment.
<doko> readline is done ... it's all the accumulated crap over the last year ...
<rbasak> doko: readline is still in proposed though? What do you mean by "done"?
<jbicha> rbasak: ok, I'll let you handle php-defaults, thanks. :)
<rbasak> jbicha: ack, thanks
<doko> rbasak: doesn't show any autopkg test regressions, all packages rebuilt
<doko> it's now all unrelated crap/stuff
<rbasak> doko: if I upload libmysqlclient21 now though, won't that tangle things up?
<Laney> pcre2 hell yeah
<LocutusOfBorg> rbasak, yes, but you might want to help finishing the current one...
<doko> rbasak: find out ;-P
<LocutusOfBorg> helping nodejs is the best thing to do
<LocutusOfBorg> it might be easy, but I speak zero node
<jbicha> LocutusOfBorg: how's hdf5 coming? since that's entangled too
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: grub2 (bionic-proposed/main) [2.02-2ubuntu8.10 => 2.02-2ubuntu8.10] (core)
<juliank> jbicha: I just saw the override for pcre2 and wanted to revert my last wget upload and saw you beat me to it. well done!
<juliank> :)
<juliank> Hmm, I think I have code using pcre(posix)
<juliank> I should port it (hardlink)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-encoding-rs [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.8.14-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-rand-core-0.2 [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.2.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-bit-set [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.5.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-encoding-rs [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.8.14-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-rand-core-0.2 [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.2.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-encoding-rs [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.8.14-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-rand-core-0.2 [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.2.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-im-rc [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [12.3.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-bit-set [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.5.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-bit-set [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.5.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-im-rc [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [12.3.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-bit-set [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.5.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-im-rc [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [12.3.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-encoding-rs [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.8.14-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-rand-core-0.2 [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.2.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-im-rc [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [12.3.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: adapta-kde [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [20180828-1] (no packageset)
<juliank> Well now, libpcre2-posix seems broken
<juliank> The header provides regcomp() and friends as symbols
<juliank> but debian/rules in pcre2 redefines their names
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-encoding-rs [arm64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.8.14-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-rand-core-0.2 [arm64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.2.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-encoding-rs [armhf] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.8.14-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-rand-core-0.2 [armhf] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.2.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-bit-set [arm64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.5.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-bit-set [armhf] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.5.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-im-rc [arm64] (disco-proposed/universe) [12.3.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-im-rc [armhf] (disco-proposed/universe) [12.3.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted adapta-kde [amd64] (disco-proposed) [20180828-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-bit-set [arm64] (disco-proposed) [0.5.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-bit-set [i386] (disco-proposed) [0.5.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-bit-set [s390x] (disco-proposed) [0.5.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-encoding-rs [arm64] (disco-proposed) [0.8.14-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-encoding-rs [i386] (disco-proposed) [0.8.14-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-encoding-rs [s390x] (disco-proposed) [0.8.14-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-im-rc [arm64] (disco-proposed) [12.3.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-im-rc [i386] (disco-proposed) [12.3.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-im-rc [s390x] (disco-proposed) [12.3.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-bit-set [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0.5.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-bit-set [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [0.5.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-encoding-rs [armhf] (disco-proposed) [0.8.14-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-im-rc [amd64] (disco-proposed) [12.3.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-im-rc [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [12.3.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-rand-core-0.2 [armhf] (disco-proposed) [0.2.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-bit-set [armhf] (disco-proposed) [0.5.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-encoding-rs [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [0.8.14-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-rand-core-0.2 [arm64] (disco-proposed) [0.2.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-encoding-rs [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0.8.14-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-im-rc [armhf] (disco-proposed) [12.3.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-rand-core-0.2 [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0.2.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-rand-core-0.2 [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [0.2.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-rand-core-0.2 [i386] (disco-proposed) [0.2.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-rand-core-0.2 [s390x] (disco-proposed) [0.2.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: xdg-desktop-portal (cosmic-proposed/main) [1.0.2-1ubuntu1 => 1.0.3-0ubuntu1] (ubuntugnome)
<ahasenack> release team, about redmine: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/redmine/+bug/1813051
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1813051 in redmine (Ubuntu) "Not installable on disco due to ruby-mail" [Undecided,New]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: opam [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [2.0.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: bcbio [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.1.2-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-django-simple-history [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [2.7.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: cava [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.6.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: nbsphinx0.3 [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.4.1+zero.3.5+ds-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: dfvfs [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [20190122-1] (no packageset)
#ubuntu-release 2019-01-24
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: flang [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [20181226-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: clickhouse [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [18.16.1+ds-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted bcbio [amd64] (disco-proposed) [1.1.2-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted clickhouse [amd64] (disco-proposed) [18.16.1+ds-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted nbsphinx0.3 [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0.4.1+zero.3.5+ds-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-django-simple-history [amd64] (disco-proposed) [2.7.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted cava [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0.6.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted opam [amd64] (disco-proposed) [2.0.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted dfvfs [amd64] (disco-proposed) [20190122-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted flang [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [20181226-1]
<doko> jbicha: missing symbol in zlib???
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: intel-media-driver-non-free [amd64] (disco-proposed/multiverse) [18.3.0+ds1-2ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: intel-media-driver-non-free [i386] (disco-proposed/multiverse) [18.3.0+ds1-2ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New sync: gcc-8-cross-mipsen (disco-proposed/primary) [1~c1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gcc-8-cross-mipsen [sync] (disco-proposed) [1~c1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted intel-media-driver-non-free [i386] (disco-proposed) [18.3.0+ds1-2ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted intel-media-driver-non-free [amd64] (disco-proposed) [18.3.0+ds1-2ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-istanbul [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.4.5+ds-4ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted node-istanbul [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0.4.5+ds-4ubuntu1]
 * sil2100 uploads bionic langpack updates to -proposed
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-opencv [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [6.0.0+git20180416.cfc96ba0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-opencv [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [6.0.0+git20180416.cfc96ba0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-opencv [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [6.0.0+git20180416.cfc96ba0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-opencv [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [6.0.0+git20180416.cfc96ba0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-opencv [armhf] (disco-proposed/universe) [6.0.0+git20180416.cfc96ba0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-opencv [arm64] (disco-proposed/universe) [6.0.0+git20180416.cfc96ba0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted node-opencv [amd64] (disco-proposed) [6.0.0+git20180416.cfc96ba0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted node-opencv [armhf] (disco-proposed) [6.0.0+git20180416.cfc96ba0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted node-opencv [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [6.0.0+git20180416.cfc96ba0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted node-opencv [arm64] (disco-proposed) [6.0.0+git20180416.cfc96ba0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted node-opencv [s390x] (disco-proposed) [6.0.0+git20180416.cfc96ba0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted node-opencv [i386] (disco-proposed) [6.0.0+git20180416.cfc96ba0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: fwts (cosmic-proposed/universe) [18.09.00-0ubuntu1 => 18.09.00-0ubuntu2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: fwts (bionic-proposed/universe) [18.03.00-0ubuntu3 => 18.03.00-0ubuntu4] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: fwts (xenial-proposed/universe) [16.03.00-0ubuntu1.2 => 16.03.00-0ubuntu1.3] (no packageset)
<doko> apw, sforshee: now nearly everything hangs on linux migrating, or ignoring the failing autopkg tests. binutils is waiting for 40 days now
<doko> xnox: besides a few systemd failures. some were fixed however
<xnox> doko, yes. but not all. I'm currently pending to figure out udisks2 & systemd on ppc64el
<xnox> apw, sforshee: re:kernel. I see that it is ignored on amd64,i386,ppc64el. "passing" on armhf. But it is a regression on arm64 & s390x. Can we please apply/bump the same "ignored failure" onto arm64 and s390x?
<xnox> apw, sforshee cause it is affecting migration of userspace packages.
<tjaalton> doko: bug 1813155
<ubot5> bug 1813155 in resteasy3.0 (Ubuntu) "remove from disco-proposed, Dogtag doesn't support TLS 1.3/Java 11 yet" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1813155
<sforshee> doko, xnox: it should be fine to ignore the current failures for promoting other packages, I know I've said this at least once before already
<sforshee> but I don't have the power to make it happen
<xnox> horum.
<doko> well apw has ...
<tjaalton> doko: did you add freeipa to the bug above? there's no version in proposed
<doko> yes
<doko> demoting
<apw> doko, just been investigating ...
<doko> tjaalton: jss cannot be removed, has more rdeps
<tjaalton> doko: which ones?
<doko> * libidm-console-framework-java  (for libjss-java)
<doko> * libldap-java                  (for libjss-java)
<doko> * libsymkey-java                (for libjss-java)
<doko> * libtomcatjss-java             (for libjss-java)
<doko> * pki-base-java                 (for libjss-java)
<doko> * pki-console                   (for libjss-java)
<doko> * ldapjdk                       (for libjss-java)
<tjaalton> where are you removing these from?
<tjaalton> the ones in disco should be fine, ones in proposed should be removed
<sforshee> apw: let me know if you have questions. I've just retried the failing ones as we have fixes for some of the selftest failures in autotests, and tyhicks has confirmed that the apparmor failures are because the tests need updating after the /usr merge
<doko> disco
<doko> no, that doesn't help. if it's broken, it needs to be removed in the release pocket, not the proposed pocket
<tjaalton> bah
<tjaalton> start from freeipa, then dogtag-pki, tomcatjss...
<tjaalton> ldapjdk
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gcc-8-cross-mipsen [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [1~c1] (no packageset)
<tjaalton> doko: now with freeipa/dogtag gone, jss and the others should not cause issues
<doko> yes, exactly
<doko> now these test failures block readline: gsequencer coyote idlastro mothur ngraph-gtk redmine
<doko> ahh, and gap-io
<LocutusOfBorg> oSoMoN, https://launchpad.net/~costamagnagianfranco/+archive/ubuntu/locutusofborg-ppa/+build/16316513
<LocutusOfBorg> looks like using llvm-6 instead of llvm-7 works...
<LocutusOfBorg> maybe we can switch to that one for now?
<LocutusOfBorg> btw firefox failed for some reason I don't get, it doens't fail locally :/ github network error
<doko> LocutusOfBorg: better check forward with 8
<LocutusOfBorg> doko, llvm-6 is not going to disappear for cosmic, so I care about making llvm-4 disappear right now
<doko> and mir is getting in the way again ...
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed-azure-edge [amd64] (xenial-proposed/universe) [4.18.0-1008.8~16.04.2] (no packageset)
<LocutusOfBorg> doko, llvm-7 and llvm-8 are both making firefox sad
<LocutusOfBorg> before mir-ing you should try some no change rebuilds :)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed-azure-edge [amd64] (xenial-proposed) [4.18.0-1008.8~16.04.2]
<doko> no, the package mir ...
<LocutusOfBorg> ok, but shouldn't this mean that something should go out from main?
<LocutusOfBorg> oh we have only llvm-7 in main right now, nice
<LocutusOfBorg> btw I'm syncing llvm-8 from experimental when its picked up
<doko> you are too late
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: vulkan (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.1.70+dfsg1-1 => 1.1.73+dfsg-0ubuntu0.18.04.1] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected vulkan [source] (bionic-proposed) [1.1.73+dfsg-0ubuntu0.18.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: vulkan (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.1.70+dfsg1-1 => 1.1.73+dfsg-0ubuntu0.18.04.1] (kubuntu)
<LocutusOfBorg> doko, I don't think so :)
<doko> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/llvm-toolchain-8/1:8~svn351401-1~exp1
<LocutusOfBorg> oSoMoN, thunderbird with llvm-6 -> good, llvm-7 -> bad, llvm-8 -> bad
<doko> ahh, you mean the next one
<LocutusOfBorg> :)
<LocutusOfBorg> rc1!
<oSoMoN> LocutusOfBorg, ack, so we should go with llvm-6
<oSoMoN> I'm seeing the same github connection error when doing unrelated builds of firefox, btw
<oSoMoN> LocutusOfBorg, would you mind commenting on the bug report with your findings about llvm versions?
<doko> ginggs: fyi, trilinos ftbfs
<ginggs> doko: thanks
<ginggs> doko: ah no, that's fine - only 32-bit ftbfs
<LocutusOfBorg> sure oSoMoN !
<oSoMoN> thanks
<LocutusOfBorg> done
<LocutusOfBorg> btw, lots of the third_party applications are already in the archive, so maybe miring them would be nice instead of using bundled old versions?
<oSoMoN> looks like the firefox github network error might be caused by the new version of cargo
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted grub2 [amd64] (cosmic-proposed) [2.02+dfsg1-5ubuntu8.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted grub2 [arm64] (cosmic-proposed) [2.02+dfsg1-5ubuntu8.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: ubiquity (bionic-proposed/main) [18.04.14.10 => 18.04.14.11] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted initramfs-tools [source] (bionic-proposed) [0.130ubuntu3.7]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted apport [source] (cosmic-proposed) [2.20.10-0ubuntu13.2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted grub2 [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [2.02-2ubuntu8.10]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted grub2 [arm64] (bionic-proposed) [2.02-2ubuntu8.10]
<Ark74> Hi guys!
<Ark74> Do you know if apache2 (2.4.34) shipped on disco already has http2 support?
<teward> Ark74: probably an #ubuntu-server question but I can find out
<Ark74> Oh, cool!
<teward> Ark74: I believe it does, because there's HTTP/2 patches being applied.  let me double check the package itself
<Ark74> teward, should I go there?
<teward> nah you can wait here
<Ark74> very appreciated!
<Ark74> tnaks
<Ark74> *thanks
<teward> Ark74: I believe it's available, but not enabled by default, in Disco.  But it's been that way for a while, possibly even Bionic (untested, unconfirmed)
<Ark74> I have build (backport) from disco to xenial, and it seems it doesn't
<Ark74> seems only by using PPAs is possible to get it
<Ark74> I'll hang on #ubuntu-server and ask further
<Ark74> there
<Ark74> thanks
<vorlon> anyone want to dig into the breakage in protobuf that causes mir to FTBFS?
<vorlon> I got as far as fixing the first build failure locally and that turned up further bugs, which look to all be on the protobuf side
<ahasenack>  /bin/sh: 1: /usr/lib/bin/capnp: not found <-- which failure is that, the one you fixed, or one of the new ones?
<vorlon> ahasenack: that's the one I hacked around locally (by editing the cmake templates to use the correct path to /usr/bin/capnp)
<vorlon> ahasenack: after fixing that, I get another error with invalid arguments to the command; all of which originates from those same cmake templates in the protobuf package
<LocutusOfBorg> vorlon, interesting but the -4 version, that was in proposed before your upload, has been built with the protobuf that is currently in release...
<LocutusOfBorg> Preparing to unpack .../266-libprotobuf-lite17_3.6.1.3-1_amd64.deb ...
<vorlon> LocutusOfBorg: sorry, I meant capnproto, not protobuf
<vorlon> ahasenack: ^^
<LocutusOfBorg> ok this makes sense now :)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected vulkan [source] (bionic-proposed) [1.1.73+dfsg-0ubuntu0.18.04.1]
<bdmurray> Why is the apt in -proposed greater than the one in updates and security but older?
<tsimonq2> ahasenack, vorlon: capnproto> https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=920230
<ubot5> Debian bug 920230 in capnproto "capnproto: executable installed in directory which breaks rdeps" [Normal,Open]
<tsimonq2> I ran into it when packaging Mir for Debian.
<tsimonq2> The upstream GitHub issue shows a potential solution but I'm just about as stumped.
<vorlon> tsimonq2: well, I don't think the binary's location is wrong (that's where it was previously), but that the cmake templates it itself provides look for it in the wrong place.  And when I hack the templates for this, other things fail
<tsimonq2> When I had some spare time (which I do tonight) I was going to look at a recently removed CMake-related patch in the packaging.
<vorlon> ok
<tsimonq2> vorlon: Please do reply to the bug if you believe it's wrong. :)
<tsimonq2> vorlon: https://github.com/thomaslee/capnproto-debian/blob/e29449fdef45ec460e02dbe0d870914faf8efa50/debian/patches/01_cmake-debian.patch - how fitting does this look?
<tsimonq2> (That's the patch I was looking at.)
<vorlon> ENOCLUE
<tsimonq2> Alright. I'll poke at it.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: jupyter-sphinx-theme [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.0.6+ds1-5] (no packageset)
#ubuntu-release 2019-01-25
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted jupyter-sphinx-theme [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0.0.6+ds1-5]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gcc-8-cross-mipsen [i386] (disco-proposed) [1~c1]
<tsimonq2> It looks like livefs builds are consistently failing in the debootstrap stage:
<tsimonq2> W: Failure while configuring required packages.
<tsimonq2> W: See /build/chroot/debootstrap/debootstrap.log for details (possibly the package util-linux is at fault)
<tsimonq2> I don't see a recent util-linux upload and debootstrap migrated several days ago.
<tsimonq2> I have to get some sleep but I just thought I'd mention it in case anyone wants to dig deeper.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: gce-compute-image-packages (cosmic-proposed/main) [20181206+dfsg1-0ubuntu1~18.10.0 => 20190124+dfsg1-0ubuntu1~18.10.0] (ubuntu-cloud)
<mitya57> Hi! Can someone please look at Qt packages in https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/cosmic/+queue?queue_state=1 ? They are waiting since November.
<mitya57> infinity: Maybe you? See https://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2018/11/02/%23ubuntu-release.html#t11:30 for the last time we talked about it.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: gce-compute-image-packages (bionic-proposed/universe) [20181206+dfsg1-0ubuntu1~18.04.0 => 20190124+dfsg1-0ubuntu1~18.04.0] (ubuntu-cloud)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: gce-compute-image-packages (xenial-proposed/universe) [20181206+dfsg1-0ubuntu1~16.04.0 => 20190124+dfsg1-0ubuntu1~16.04.0] (ubuntu-cloud)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: gce-compute-image-packages (trusty-proposed/universe) [20181206+dfsg1-0ubuntu1~14.04.0 => 20190124+dfsg1-0ubuntu1~14.04.0] (ubuntu-cloud)
<LocutusOfBorg> question: how could camitk migrate to disco, if it depends on a ton of stuff in -proposed?
<LocutusOfBorg> vorlon, I might have a fix for the mir search issue, and I can upload shortly I guess
<acheronuk> LocutusOfBorg: fix the stuff in -proposed?
 * acheronuk hides
<LocutusOfBorg> acheronuk, I'm asking how could britney let it migrate
<acheronuk> oh, it did migrate?
<LocutusOfBorg> yes
<acheronuk> F knows then
<LocutusOfBorg> mmm also libvtk7-dev is not installable in release...
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ldc [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [1:1.12.0-1ubuntu1] (no packageset)
<tjaalton> mitya57: those syncs are impossible to review..
<tjaalton> I don't see how to get a diff for the update
<mitya57> tjaalton: https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/3492/+packages — if you expand a package there will be diff link
<mitya57> It’s a sync because the fixes depend on each other and the packages needed to be built in correct order.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ldc [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1:1.12.0-1ubuntu1] (no packageset)
<tjaalton> mitya57: thanks, accepted
<mitya57> thanks to you!
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted qtbase-opensource-src [sync] (cosmic-proposed) [5.11.1+dfsg-7ubuntu2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted qttools-opensource-src [sync] (cosmic-proposed) [5.11.1-5ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted qtdeclarative-opensource-src [sync] (cosmic-proposed) [5.11.1-6build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ldc [armhf] (disco-proposed/universe) [1:1.12.0-1ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted flatpak [sync] (cosmic-proposed) [1.0.6-0ubuntu1.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ldc [arm64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1:1.12.0-1ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ldc [amd64] (disco-proposed) [1:1.12.0-1ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ldc [armhf] (disco-proposed) [1:1.12.0-1ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ldc [arm64] (disco-proposed) [1:1.12.0-1ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ldc [i386] (disco-proposed) [1:1.12.0-1ubuntu1]
<Laney> login has a versioned breaks on util-linux that means they aren't coinstallable in disco release
<Laney> that's why image builds are failing afaics
<LocutusOfBorg> vorlon, it is about using cmake for capcnc or whatever is called
<LocutusOfBorg> but shared and static, needs changes in packaging, ENOTIME
<rbalint> tjaalton, could you please take a look at gce-compute-image-packages in the SRU queues? just a single upstream bug fix for a -proposed only regression
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted gce-compute-image-packages [source] (cosmic-proposed) [20190124+dfsg1-0ubuntu1~18.10.0]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted gce-compute-image-packages [source] (bionic-proposed) [20190124+dfsg1-0ubuntu1~18.04.0]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted gce-compute-image-packages [source] (xenial-proposed) [20190124+dfsg1-0ubuntu1~16.04.0]
<tjaalton> rbalint: done
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted gce-compute-image-packages [source] (trusty-proposed) [20190124+dfsg1-0ubuntu1~14.04.0]
<rbalint> tjaalton, thanks!
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: mutter (cosmic-proposed/main) [3.30.2-1~ubuntu18.10.2 => 3.30.2-1~ubuntu18.10.3] (desktop-extra, ubuntu-desktop)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: apt (bionic-proposed/main) [1.6.7 => 1.6.8] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: apt (cosmic-proposed/main) [1.7.1 => 1.7.2] (core)
<tsimonq2> Laney: Thanks.
<Laney> for what?
<Laney> but you're welcome! :>
<doko> hdf5 migratable again ...
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libmemcached (bionic-proposed/main) [1.0.18-4.2 => 1.0.18-4.2ubuntu0.18.04.1] (ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libmemcached (cosmic-proposed/main) [1.0.18-4.2 => 1.0.18-4.2ubuntu0.18.10.1] (ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libmemcached (trusty-proposed/main) [1.0.8-1ubuntu2 => 1.0.8-1ubuntu2.1] (kubuntu, ubuntu-desktop, ubuntu-server)
<LocutusOfBorg> any AA, can you please think about moving both python3-pyverbs and rdma-core to universe?
<LocutusOfBorg> rdma-core has been proposed because python3-pyverbs has been accepted to main instead of universe...
<LocutusOfBorg> apw, ^^
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libmemcached (xenial-proposed/main) [1.0.18-4.1 => 1.0.18-4.1ubuntu2] (ubuntu-server)
<vorlon> hinting util-linux in past the irrelevant test failures, to unbreak images
<vorlon> (and also to unbreak anyone who does an upgrade to disco :P)
<vorlon> LocutusOfBorg: done
<vorlon> doko: you seem to have promoted pcre2 without a team subscriber
<vorlon> in fact, the number of unsubbed packages on http://reqorts.qa.ubuntu.com/reports/m-r-package-team-mapping.html#unsubscribed has increased from 4 to 8 recently... 2 of those are mine, fixing now (raspi2), someone else should fess up and take ownership of the other
<vorlon> (and subscribed foundations-bugs to pcre2 now)
<doko> ooh, ouch
<doko> not wanting to trade with desktop? ;p
<LocutusOfBorg> vorlon, <3
<vorlon> heh
<doko> added as a permanent tracker: http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/transitions/html/%C5%95ust.html
<vorlon> ŕust?
<doko> ?
<doko> ohh, anyway
<vorlon> :)
<juliank> it's funny
<cyphermox> heh
<juliank> á¿¥ust
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: e2fsprogs (bionic-proposed/main) [1.44.1-1ubuntu1 => 1.44.1-1ubuntu1.1] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: e2fsprogs (cosmic-proposed/main) [1.44.4-2ubuntu0.1 => 1.44.4-2ubuntu0.2] (core)
<doko> vorlon: still finding "in progress" tests which are not running. Laney pointed out that these might have been deleted with your optimization work ...
<doko> autopkgtest for django-maintenancemode/0.11.2-3: amd64: Test in progress, arm64: Test in progress, armhf: Pass, i386: Test in progress, ppc64el: Pass, s390x: Pass
<vorlon> doko: I did a mass give-back of anything that was still 'in progress' at the end; and certainly, anything that was for python-defaults, I made sure was given back explicitly
<vorlon> I think we are losing some number of tests from the queue again but I don't know why
<Laney> is there an example from after the queue monkeying?
<vorlon> I would expect django-maintenancemode is specifically
<vorlon> I think I've also retried salt/arm64 and the results didn't materialize, but I could be misremembering
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: upower (cosmic-proposed/main) [0.99.8-2ubuntu0.1 => 0.99.8-2ubuntu0.2] (kubuntu, ubuntu-desktop)
<doko> vorlon: would you be ok pre-promoting yaml-cpp before the security audit is done?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: upower (bionic-proposed/main) [0.99.7-2 => 0.99.7-2ubuntu0.18.04.1] (kubuntu, ubuntu-desktop)
<juliank> doko: is there anything preventing us from demoting python-apt{,-dbg,-dev} binaries to universe?
<juliank> because I don't see why they are in main
<doko> I didn't ouch component mismatches this year ...
<juliank> I don't see it in there
<juliank> but I don't really know why
<juliank> Task: ubuntukylin-desktop
<juliank> hmm
<juliank> but not sure why that is
<juliank> well, ubuntu-kyling-software-center is in universe, so
 * juliank wants to get rid of "typing" import failure hacks, and just make python-apt depend on python-typing
 * vorlon glares at the maintainer's fix for Debian bug #919763
<ubot5> Debian bug 919763 in src:adios "adios: armhf FTBFS when built on arm64" [Serious,Fixed] http://bugs.debian.org/919763
<jbicha> juliank: I think they are in main because of https://git.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-core-dev/ubuntu-seeds/+git/ubuntu/tree/supported#n127 so try adding the -dev and -dbg packages to Extra-Exclude there
<jbicha> they should show up on component-mismatches on its next run and someone will look at demoting later
<juliank> I'll see
<juliank> s/see/try later/
<doko> promoted the libyaml-cpp0.6 binary as a test ...
<doko> will demote after the next britney run
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: mutter (bionic-proposed/main) [3.28.3-2~ubuntu18.04.2 => 3.28.3+git20190124-0ubuntu18.04.1] (desktop-extra, ubuntu-desktop)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New source: gcc-8-cross-mipsen (disco-proposed/primary) [2ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: rejected gcc-8-cross-mipsen [source] (disco-proposed) [2ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New source: gcc-8-cross-mipsen (disco-proposed/primary) [2ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gcc-8-cross-mipsen [source] (disco-proposed) [2ubuntu1]
<vorlon> doko: yaml-cpp pre-promotion> as long as there's a subscriber :)
<doko> RAOF: ^^^ who should be subscribed?
<doko> vorlon: please update the ros-ros-common hint, s/-3/-4/
<doko> vorlon: blockproposed was suggested by colin to avoid re-migration in the same britney run
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: gnome-shell (bionic-proposed/main) [3.28.3-0ubuntu0.18.04.4 => 3.28.3+git20190124-0ubuntu18.04.1] (desktop-extra, mozilla, ubuntu-desktop)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: gnome-shell (cosmic-proposed/main) [3.30.1-2ubuntu1.18.10.2 => 3.30.2-0ubuntu1.18.10.1] (desktop-extra, mozilla, ubuntu-desktop)
<sergiusens> vorlon: hey, since UTC today I do not see results for my snapcraft upstream tests, I see the webhook and task on github, get to see everything while running, but once they are done, they go to the void it seems
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: gnome-control-center (bionic-proposed/main) [1:3.28.2-0ubuntu0.18.04.2 => 1:3.28.2-0ubuntu0.18.04.3] (ubuntu-desktop)
<doko> we are getting there ...
<doko> easy: 109+0: a-22:a-17:a-16:i-17:p-16:s-21
<doko>     * amd64: cmtk, freecad, fw4spl, ginkgocadx, libadios-bin, libgap-sage-4, libgap-sage-dev, libjs-jssip, libjs-websocket, node-jssip, node-websocket, openfoam, orthanc-wsi, python-adios, python3-adios
<doko>     * arm64: cmtk, freecad, fw4spl, ginkgocadx, libadios-bin, libgap-sage-4, libgap-sage-dev, node-websocket, openfoam, orthanc-wsi, python-adios, python3-adios
<doko>     * armhf: cmtk, fw4spl, ginkgocadx, libadios-bin, libgap-sage-4, libgap-sage-dev, node-websocket, openfoam, orthanc-wsi, python-adios, python3-adios
<doko>     * i386: cmtk, freecad, fw4spl, ginkgocadx, libadios-bin, libgap-sage-4, libgap-sage-dev, node-websocket, openfoam, orthanc-wsi, python-adios, python3-adios
<doko>     * ppc64el: cmtk, freecad, fw4spl, libadios-bin, libgap-sage-4, libgap-sage-dev, node-websocket, openfoam, orthanc-wsi, python-adios, python3-adios
<doko>     * s390x: cmtk, freecad, fw4spl, ginkgocadx, libadios-bin, libgap-sage-4, libgap-sage-dev, node-websocket, openfoam, orthanc-wsi, python-adios, python3-adios
<vorlon> sergiusens: I'm still off today, I defer to Laney or juliank (who at least will be available to look at it sooner on Monday)
<doko> FAILED
<vorlon> doko: nice. I fixed adios, and was just looking at openfoam; looks like the upstream build scripts need hit with a large hammer to stop them from gratuitously parallelizing (there's a Debian bug on this)
<vorlon> short term, I can just remove the new and busted openfoam and we can let the previous version transition
<doko> ohh, I just uploaded, limiting the parallelism to 3 as on other archs
<vorlon> ok
<vorlon> then you win :)
<doko> and openfoam didn't show up on the readline tracker ...
<doko> LocutusOfBorg: all the no-change rebuilds for "libdcmtk14" were don too early ...
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: gnome-control-center (cosmic-proposed/main) [1:3.30.2-1ubuntu0.18.10.1 => 1:3.30.2-1ubuntu0.18.10.2] (ubuntu-desktop)
<vorlon> ginkgocadx just needed ppc64el rebuilt against insighttoolkit4 now that it's sorted
<vorlon> freecad has autopkgtest regressions; will drop that out of -proposed, file bug in Debian, no-change rebuild the previous version
<vorlon> removed libgap-sage, fw4spl
<vorlon> removed orthanc-wsi
<doko> LocutusOfBorg: libjs-websocket is involved in the big transition... there is a block-proposed bug ?
<doko> ahh, I see removal bug
<vorlon> I attempted to remove the block-proposed tag but I guess lp timed out
<vorlon> removed it now
<vorlon> I think the justification for removal from release is moot if the new version is migrateable
<vorlon> OTOH I also can't figure out from the package deps why these care at all
<vorlon> oh, now I can, apparently I was reading poorly before
<vorlon> so yes, those should be temporarily removed from release to disentangle nodejs from readline
<vorlon> ah - except this is notest and shows nodejs ready to migrate under that standard
<vorlon> so, not removing yet, as this should clear up now that block-proposed is dropped
<doko> hmm, libgap-sage was already removed
<doko> vorlon: sorry, had node-websocket already removed
<vorlon> doko: ok, no real harm, either it gets back in right away or it doesn't
<doko> and you uploaded freecad twice =)
<doko> but all these is notest ...
<vorlon> twice?
<vorlon> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/freecad/0.16.6712+dfsg1-3build2 is the good one
<doko> ahh, there was a debian sync in between our uploads?
<vorlon> doko: rather, I deleted the newer version which was failing its autopkgtests
<doko> bah, there is more todo for the test version
<vorlon> including nodejs as it happens
<vorlon> I just gave back the nodejs-related test failures w/ all-proposed
<doko> should we disable autosync before the next batch of debian-med packages comes in? ;)
<vorlon> lol @ mash bus error
<vorlon> doko: yes
<vorlon> (done)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: gnome-settings-daemon (bionic-proposed/main) [3.28.1-0ubuntu1.1 => 3.28.1-0ubuntu1.2] (ubuntu-desktop)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: gnome-settings-daemon (cosmic-proposed/main) [3.30.1.2-1ubuntu3 => 3.30.1.2-1ubuntu3.1] (ubuntu-desktop)
<vorlon> nodejs autopkgtests looking much better w/ all-proposed; only npm, node-marked-man, and nodejs itself to sort
<vorlon> npm probably caused by the version in -proposed being ftbfs
<vorlon> dep-wait rather
<vorlon> retrying node-libnpx build
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted e2fsprogs [source] (cosmic-proposed) [1.44.4-2ubuntu0.2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted e2fsprogs [source] (bionic-proposed) [1.44.1-1ubuntu1.1]
<vorlon> that failed; but it works against release version of node-lru-cache, so temporarily removing -proposed version for bootstrapping
<vorlon> doko: do you know anything about gnudatalanguage? it seems broken on ppc64el, per the autopkgtests
<RAOF> <freenode_dok "RAOF: ^^^ who should be subscrib"> Urgh, subscribe me :)
<RAOF> You could technically subscribe ~mir-team, but I'm the only Ubuntu developer on that team, so it's much the same...
<vorlon> bloody hell, node-libnpx still ftbfs on lp
<vorlon> ah, network connectivity
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-libnpx [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [10.2.0-2ubuntu1] (no packageset)
<LocutusOfBorg> doko, the rebuilds were not done early, it has migrated despite being not ready, not sure, but it is now uninstallable in release pocket.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted node-libnpx [amd64] (disco-proposed) [10.2.0-2ubuntu1]
<LocutusOfBorg> [09:17:41] <LocutusOfBorg> question: how could camitk migrate to disco, if it depends on a ton of stuff in -proposed?
<vorlon> LocutusOfBorg: according to http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/disco_uninst.txt it is not uninstallable; otoh according to that page lusernet.app is, so the report seems to be stale?
<vorlon> (recently updated but possibly working from stale data)
<doko> vorlon: no, didn't look yet
<vorlon> doko: you just removed the wrong version of ngraph-gtk from -proposed ;)
<LocutusOfBorg> vorlon, remove proposed pocket, start from -release package
<doko> mehh
<LocutusOfBorg> ok now it works, maybe this morning I was working with stale data
<LocutusOfBorg> nice
<doko> ok, I'll head to bed :-/
<LocutusOfBorg> can I reupload node-websocket to disco?
<vorlon> LocutusOfBorg: why, rather than having it recovered in -proposed?
<LocutusOfBorg> vorlon, if you can, please go ahead :)
<LocutusOfBorg> of course the new version from debian was good
<vorlon> done
<vorlon> hmm at least part of the transition just cleared
<LocutusOfBorg> btw, doesn't kicking out node-srs to proposed "disentangle" nodejs with all the other stuff?
<LocutusOfBorg> (and node-millstone, as dependency)
<LocutusOfBorg> oh gap
<LocutusOfBorg> doko, I found at least 3 packages in -proposed that were FTBFS, and retrying worked
<LocutusOfBorg> can yuo please retry them all?
<LocutusOfBorg> or maybe we can do it later, once everything goes in release
<vorlon> npm successfully built \o/
<LocutusOfBorg> we have a lot of stuff in proposed that was FTBFS due to the breakage, I just "fixed" a gap package
<LocutusOfBorg> vorlon, what does npm fix? :)
<LocutusOfBorg> I think marked-man is my worst nightmare
<vorlon> LocutusOfBorg: it fixes the fact that old npm was broken with new nodejs
<vorlon> one step closer to migration
<LocutusOfBorg> ok npm->nodejs/amd64
<LocutusOfBorg> got it
<LocutusOfBorg> I got it after looking at nodejs failures :)
<vorlon> node-lru-cache also looks awful
<LocutusOfBorg>     not ok 5 - expires # time=161.606ms
<LocutusOfBorg> vorlon, timeout?
<vorlon> is that what it is?
<LocutusOfBorg>             method: _onTimeout
<LocutusOfBorg>           stack: |
<LocutusOfBorg>             Timeout._onTimeout (test/foreach.js:125:7)
<LocutusOfBorg> mmm looks some timeout didn't fire in time?
<LocutusOfBorg> vorlon, debian/patches/fix_test.patch
<LocutusOfBorg> we have already one patch relaxing timings
<LocutusOfBorg> and it would explain the failure on i386
<vorlon> LocutusOfBorg: ok, I leave this to you
<vorlon> I'm afk now
<LocutusOfBorg> vorlon, my train is getting to the final station, I'm really afk now too :)
 * LocutusOfBorg uploads in ppa and will kick tests tomorrow
<xnox> doko, well done on finishing mir
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted ubiquity [source] (bionic-proposed) [18.04.14.11]
#ubuntu-release 2019-01-26
<tsimonq2> Doing an LXQt transition tonight, should be quick and painless.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gcc-8-cross-mipsen [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [2ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gcc-8-cross-mipsen [amd64] (disco-proposed) [2ubuntu1]
<doko> vorlon: freecad had a hardcoded shared libs dependency. now synced freecad 0.17. but why was that never auto synced?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: freecad [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.17+dfsg1-7] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: freecad [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.17+dfsg1-7] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted freecad [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0.17+dfsg1-7]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted freecad [i386] (disco-proposed) [0.17+dfsg1-7]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: freecad [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.17+dfsg1-7] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted freecad [s390x] (disco-proposed) [0.17+dfsg1-7]
<doko> all the gap-io tests succeed locally ...
<ginggs> doko: looks like auto-sync is in dry-run mode since 2019-01-25 23:00
<ginggs> someone should update topic
* tsimonq2 changed the topic of #ubuntu-release to: /topic Released: Bionic 18.04.1, Cosmic 18.10 | Archive: Open, Autosync is temporarily off | Disco Release Coordination | Please don't upload things during freezes where you shouldn't, or be prepared to apologise to the release team | We accept payment in cash, check or beer | melius malum quod cognoscis.
<tsimonq2> ginggs: Topic lock isn't on. :P
* cjwatson changed the topic of #ubuntu-release to: Released: Bionic 18.04.1, Cosmic 18.10 | Archive: Open, Autosync is temporarily off | Disco Release Coordination | Please don't upload things during freezes where you shouldn't, or be prepared to apologise to the release team | We accept payment in cash, check or beer | melius malum quod cognoscis
<doko> vorlon, Laney: please let the gsequencer autopkg test run on the big instances (not enough RAM, Debian maintainer checked)
<tsimonq2> cjwatson: I guess Steve added the extra full stop? :)
<cjwatson> Dunno :)
<cjwatson> I was mainly removing the superfluous /topic but then did that as well in passing
<tsimonq2> cjwatson: I was looking at that for a solid two minutes before I realized that I *actually* did that. Thanks :D
<doko> tsimonq2: plesae take care not to entangle more transitions into the existing ones for the next few days
<tsimonq2> doko: How does an LXQt transition tangle?
<tsimonq2> I'm curious
<tsimonq2> It's done at the moment, assuming compton-conf migrates just fine
<doko> did I say that?
<tsimonq2> 12:18:38 PM < doko> tsimonq2: plesae take care not to entangle more transitions into the existing ones for the next few days
<tsimonq2> This implies I have tangled things
<tsimonq2> But, I don't plan on doing any additional transitions for the next few days
<ginggs> tsimonq2: no unplanned ones either please :)
<doko> this implies he's not planning things ;p
<tsimonq2> :P
<doko> down to two blockers ... gatb-io and gnudatalanguage
<doko> mothur/i386 decided to pass after several retries
<LocutusOfBorg> doko, does syncing nodejs makes your plan look worse?
<LocutusOfBorg> I think not, but better ask
<LocutusOfBorg> nodejs failing on amd64 is a sad thing, maybe the new version does fix that
<doko> LocutusOfBorg: it's disconnected now, removed node-srs for now
<LocutusOfBorg> doko, I know, so I'll sync it
<LocutusOfBorg> doko, since you are awake, please NBS cleanup nodejs in proposed? nodejs-dev disappeared
<LocutusOfBorg> so tomorrow I can folowup
<vorlon> LocutusOfBorg: why did you sync a new nodejs when we're in the middle of the transition?
<vorlon> even if this doesn't reset readline, it still resets all the other node packages that looked almost ready to transition
<vorlon> doko: I'm rolling back freecad again, since the new upstream version is still busted on i386 and s390x
#ubuntu-release 2019-01-27
<vorlon> doko: so nevermind that, the old freecad is qt4-only and impossible to build against new libcoin, restoring the new version instead
<tsimonq2> :)
<vorlon> doko: gsequencer> why did it manage to run on amd64 without running out of memory?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: cloud-init (cosmic-proposed/main) [18.4-7-g4652b196-0ubuntu1 => 18.5-17-gd1a2fe73-0ubuntu1~18.10.1] (edubuntu, ubuntu-cloud, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: cloud-init (bionic-proposed/main) [18.4-0ubuntu1~18.04.1 => 18.5-17-gd1a2fe73-0ubuntu1~18.04.1] (edubuntu, ubuntu-cloud, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: cloud-init (xenial-proposed/main) [18.4-0ubuntu1~16.04.2 => 18.5-17-gd1a2fe73-0ubuntu1~16.04.1] (edubuntu, ubuntu-cloud, ubuntu-server)
<doko> vorlon: now https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gsequencer/+bug/1813456
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1813456 in gsequencer (Ubuntu) "gsequencer fails autopkg tests on anything except amd64" [Undecided,New]
<juliank> oh, why does journalctl have to be so incredibly slow
<juliank> trying to see why node-husl results are missing
<juliank> seems like we are having issues, autopkgtest exits after 2 seconds
<juliank> um, might have been log reading bug
<juliank> my understanding is that autopkgtest results might not be published correctly now for other packages either, because it seems to me like we stop fetching results of node-husl 404s
<juliank> I think the solution is to re-run the test and put the results into the bucket where they are missing in
<Laney> juliank: it's in the listing https://objectstorage.prodstack4-5.canonical.com/v1/AUTH_77e2ada1e7a84929a74ba3b87153c0ac/autopkgtest-disco/?format=plain&prefix=disco/s390x/n/node-husl/20190127_022342_96aef@ but when you retrieve that file it 404s
<Laney> https://objectstorage.prodstack4-5.canonical.com/v1/AUTH_77e2ada1e7a84929a74ba3b87153c0ac/autopkgtest-disco/disco/s390x/n/node-husl/20190127_022342_96aef@/result.tar
<juliank> Laney: yeah, it's a bit odd
<juliank> Laney: there were no upload errors
<Laney> sounds like swift did a bad thing to me
<Laney> I retried it, afaik a newer result will stop the downloader complaining
<juliank> +1
<LocutusOfBorg> vorlon, I was trying to heal nodejs/amd64 autopkgtestsuite...
<LocutusOfBorg> can't we do anything about that ENOMEMORY error in autopkgtest?
<LocutusOfBorg> old binaries left on amd64: nodejs-dev (from 10.15.0~dfsg-9)
<LocutusOfBorg> is it ok to decuft it?
<vorlon> doko: gap-io is trying to make connections to the network
<vorlon> doko: (and doesn't respect http_proxy, apparently)
<jbicha> vorlon: are Ubuntu autopkgtests allowed to use the Internet?
<vorlon> jbicha: yes, but they have to honor http_proxy
<vorlon> but also, if your test depends on a network resource to exist, it might be a bad test
<jbicha> I was thinking about adapting https://salsa.debian.org/gnome-team/gnome-menus/blob/debian/master/debian/gitlab-ci.yml to work as an autopkgtest
<jbicha> since Ubuntu patches that file, a Salsa CI may not be sufficient (Ubuntu packaging for gnome-menus isn't in Salsa)
<jbicha> and it doesn't look like we can redistribute the DTD
<jbicha> (but I am checking with xdg)
<vorlon> can't redistribute the DTD> then it shouldn't be a dependency of anything in main?
<jbicha> the dtd isn't a dependency
<vorlon> including a test dependency :)
<vorlon> tests shouldn't regress when someone on the Internet changes their server
<jbicha> they shouldn't change their server because of how dtd is supposed to work (but I opened some bugs about that with freedesktop this week too ☹️ )
<vorlon> jbicha: "change their server" might mean "domain goes away / is revoked"
<jbicha> I think that risk is acceptable for this particular kind of test: we can always modify or remove this autopkgtest
<vorlon> anyway, perfect is the enemy of the good etc, and having no tests is generally a worse bug than having tests that might fail in some hypothetical future
<jbicha> I broke Budgie this week so I want to try to make it harder for someone to make my mistake next time
<vorlon> LocutusOfBorg: we can move nodejs to a larger instance type if that's what's needed; but why does it run out of memory only on amd64 and not on other archs?  Is it not running the full test suite on other archs?
<joelkraehemann> hi all
<joelkraehemann> Who doubts that gdb run out of memory as running functional tests of GSequencer?
<joelkraehemann> doko: please tell me
<doko> joelkraehemann: see above (looking for gap-io)
<joelkraehemann> doko: I don't know how to show history of channel
<doko> <vorlon> doko: gap-io is trying to make connections to the network
<doko> --> Kaleo (~Kaleo@lec67-4-82-235-57-50.fbx.proxad.net) has joined #ubuntu-release
<doko> <vorlon> doko: (and doesn't respect http_proxy, apparently)
<joelkraehemann> gap-io: did you see my email telling about ...
<joelkraehemann> 16 * 20 * 30 * 131072 = 1258291200
<doko> please can we track this in the bug report?
<joelkraehemann> fine
<doko> ta
<doko> LocutusOfBorg: I removed tox from proposed. there is a reason we have auto-syncs off
<LocutusOfBorg> vorlon, I would try to see if it makes some change, maybe the testsuite has more tests on amd64 wrt other archs?
<LocutusOfBorg> btw, you did a no-change rebuild of tpm2-pk11, but it needs to be kicked out https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=913368
<ubot5> Debian bug 913368 in src:tpm2-pk11 "tpm2-pk11 (build-)depends on cruft packages." [Serious,Open]
<LocutusOfBorg> porting seems not trivial (sadly the tpm2-tss package in new version is really buggy too)
<doko> vorlon, Laney, cjwatson: please re-enable the auto sync. the entabgled transitions are done
<doko> the drawback is a mir binary in main which isn't approved by security
<vorlon> doko: autosync reenabled
<vorlon> Laney: armhf possibly a little overpowered now, it finished the last backlog before s390x did
<vorlon> LocutusOfBorg: tpm2-pk11 removal done
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ntopng [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [3.8+dfsg1-2ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ntopng [amd64] (disco-proposed) [3.8+dfsg1-2ubuntu1]
<LocutusOfBorg> thanks
<LocutusOfBorg> lets see it migrate on next run
<LocutusOfBorg> also ndpi hopefully
<LocutusOfBorg> vorlon, gnss-sdr is out of testing... can we have it removed so gnuradio migrates?
<vorlon> possibly, though first I'm reproducing the segfaults so I can see what's what
<vorlon> the maintainer's analysis is certainly wrong, 0.0.10-2 previously built and it only fails on reubild
<vorlon> smirk, r-cran-curl autopkgtest passed on ppc64el because the test failed to install libcurl from -proposed
<vorlon> but fixed in unstable, so merging
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: debian-med [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [3.2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted debian-med [amd64] (disco-proposed) [3.2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: radare2 [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [3.2.1+dfsg-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: radare2 [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [3.2.1+dfsg-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gatb-core [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.4.1+git20181225.44d5a44+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gatb-core [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.4.1+git20181225.44d5a44+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: syslog-ng [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [3.19.1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: xmlmarshaller [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.0.1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: salmid [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.1.23-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: igor [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.3.0+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: igor [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.3.0+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gatb-core [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.4.1+git20181225.44d5a44+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gatb-core [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.4.1+git20181225.44d5a44+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: syslog-ng [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [3.19.1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: orthanc-wsi [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.6-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: radare2 [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [3.2.1+dfsg-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: syslog-ng [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [3.19.1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: orthanc-wsi [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.6-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: igor [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.3.0+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: orthanc-wsi [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.6-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: radare2 [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [3.2.1+dfsg-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: igor [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.3.0+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: syslog-ng [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [3.19.1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: orthanc-wsi [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.6-1] (no packageset)
#ubuntu-release 2020-01-20
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-vdiffr [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.3.1+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-vdiffr [s390x] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.3.1+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-vdiffr [ppc64el] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.3.1+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-vdiffr [arm64] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.3.1+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-vdiffr [armhf] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.3.1+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
<vorlon> RikMills: Unable to obtain lock file:///srv/ubuntu-archive/public_html/seeds/kubuntu.disco/ held by Ubuntu Archive <ubuntu-archive@lillypilly.canonical.com> on snakefruit (process #14802), acquired 563 hours, 57 minutes ago.
<vorlon> RikMills: (sorted)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-vdiffr [amd64] (focal-proposed) [0.3.1+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-vdiffr [armhf] (focal-proposed) [0.3.1+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-vdiffr [s390x] (focal-proposed) [0.3.1+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-vdiffr [arm64] (focal-proposed) [0.3.1+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted raysession [source] (focal-proposed) [0.8.3-0ubuntu2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-vdiffr [ppc64el] (focal-proposed) [0.3.1+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: raysession [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.8.3-0ubuntu2] (no packageset)
<teward> thank you to whoever accepted raysession :)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted raysession [amd64] (focal-proposed) [0.8.3-0ubuntu2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: avogadro [amd64] (focal-proposed/none) [1.91.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libfec [amd64] (focal-proposed/none) [1.0+20161003-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: vmatch [amd64] (focal-proposed/none) [2.3.0+git20200101.0.b1bd228+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-k8s-sigs-yaml [amd64] (focal-proposed/none) [1.1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-exchangelib [amd64] (focal-proposed/none) [2.1.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: plink2 [amd64] (focal-proposed/none) [2.00~a2-191128+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: avogadro [arm64] (focal-proposed/none) [1.91.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libfec [arm64] (focal-proposed/none) [1.0+20161003-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: avogadro [armhf] (focal-proposed/none) [1.91.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: avogadro [ppc64el] (focal-proposed/none) [1.91.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libfec [armhf] (focal-proposed/none) [1.0+20161003-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: avogadro [s390x] (focal-proposed/none) [1.91.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libfec [s390x] (focal-proposed/none) [1.0+20161003-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: vmatch [s390x] (focal-proposed/none) [2.3.0+git20200101.0.b1bd228+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: vmatch [ppc64el] (focal-proposed/none) [2.3.0+git20200101.0.b1bd228+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-exchangelib [amd64] (focal-proposed) [2.1.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-k8s-sigs-yaml [amd64] (focal-proposed) [1.1.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted avogadro [amd64] (focal-proposed) [1.91.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted avogadro [armhf] (focal-proposed) [1.91.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted avogadro [s390x] (focal-proposed) [1.91.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted avogadro [arm64] (focal-proposed) [1.91.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted plink2 [amd64] (focal-proposed) [2.00~a2-191128+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted avogadro [ppc64el] (focal-proposed) [1.91.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libfec [amd64] (focal-proposed) [1.0+20161003-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libfec [armhf] (focal-proposed) [1.0+20161003-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libfec [arm64] (focal-proposed) [1.0+20161003-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libfec [s390x] (focal-proposed) [1.0+20161003-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted vmatch [amd64] (focal-proposed) [2.3.0+git20200101.0.b1bd228+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted vmatch [s390x] (focal-proposed) [2.3.0+git20200101.0.b1bd228+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted vmatch [ppc64el] (focal-proposed) [2.3.0+git20200101.0.b1bd228+dfsg-1]
<doko> apw, sforshee: kpatch ping
<Laney> gscan2pdf/arm64 is looking weird, hang on, I'll look into that
<apw> doko, i think that go passed to our livepatch folk for action
<doko> apw: who could I ping? e.g. the package has no rdeps, could we demote it to proposed for a while?
<apw> doko, i suspect that will be a yes, but start with ben_r
<Laney> hmm it's hanging in the build
<Laney> but why don't we detect that
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: glibc (eoan-proposed/main) [2.30-0ubuntu2 => 2.30-0ubuntu2.1] (core)
<Laney> do not understand
<Laney> something is killing the instance
<Laney> but i don't think it is the regular timeout
 * Laney runs with --debug and default timeouts
<Laney> going to kill those in progress test requests
<Laney> if someone wanted to debug gscan2pdf/arm64 directly that would also be helpful since it is failing
<tjaalton> I've mistakenly rejected an upload to proposed, how to recover it back to the unapproved queue?
<apw> tjaalton, you can't; you can accept it from rejected though
<tjaalton> apw: but it bypasses the tooling?
<apw> tjaalton, if you want it to remain unapproved; i don't think there is any way to do that other than re-upload it
<apw> tjaalton, you can sru-review -q Rejected i believe
<tjaalton> ah, nice
<apw> tjaalton, or accept it manually, and use the sru-accept backend directly
<tjaalton> yeah the rejected queue had more than one upload so -q didn't qork
<tjaalton> work
<apw> sru-accept then, but you need the list of bugs from the _changes
<LocutusOfBorg> hello cjwatson, looks like the service diff from version x to x+1 on launchpad stopped again, do you have a long enough stick with you?
<tjaalton> apw: yep
<cjwatson> LocutusOfBorg: Looks like that job is running to me, so probably just backlogged.
<cjwatson> I can't make it go faster.
<cjwatson> (seems to be processing kernel diffs and such)
<apw> kernels diffs are horribly slow
<rbalint> hi, i'd like to start the libnfs 4.0.0 mini transition in Ubuntu, rebuilds went ok: https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/3798
<LocutusOfBorg> ok thanks, I tried to wait half an hour, and nothing appeared, so I'm happy to know minions are working
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: fwupd (bionic-proposed/main) [1.2.10-1ubuntu2~ubuntu18.04.3 => 1.2.10-1ubuntu2~ubuntu18.04.3] (desktop-core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: fwupd (bionic-proposed/main) [1.2.10-1ubuntu2~ubuntu18.04.3 => 1.2.10-1ubuntu2~ubuntu18.04.3] (desktop-core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: fwupd (bionic-proposed/main) [1.2.10-1ubuntu2~ubuntu18.04.3 => 1.2.10-1ubuntu2~ubuntu18.04.3] (desktop-core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: fwupd (bionic-proposed/main) [1.2.10-1ubuntu2~ubuntu18.04.3 => 1.2.10-1ubuntu2~ubuntu18.04.3] (desktop-core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed [amd64] (bionic-proposed/main) [4.15.0-76.86] (core, kernel)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed [amd64] (eoan-proposed/main) [5.3.0-29.31] (core, kernel)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed [s390x] (eoan-proposed/main) [5.3.0-29.31] (core, kernel)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/main) [4.15.0-76.86] (core, kernel)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed [ppc64el] (eoan-proposed/main) [5.3.0-29.31] (core, kernel)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed [arm64] (eoan-proposed/main) [5.3.0-29.31] (core, kernel)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed [amd64] (eoan-proposed) [5.3.0-29.31]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed [ppc64el] (eoan-proposed) [5.3.0-29.31]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed [arm64] (eoan-proposed) [5.3.0-29.31]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed [s390x] (eoan-proposed) [5.3.0-29.31]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [4.15.0-76.86]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed) [4.15.0-76.86]
<mfo> sil2100, hey Lukasz! If you happen to have a chance, I'd like to ask for checking/review on the util-linux SRUs in the e/b/x upload queues, please.  Thank you!
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: xserver-xorg-video-amdgpu-hwe-18.04 (bionic-proposed/main) [19.0.1-1~18.04.1 => 19.0.1-1ubuntu1~18.04.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: xserver-xorg-video-ati-hwe-18.04 (bionic-proposed/main) [1:19.0.1-0ubuntu1~18.04.1 => 1:19.0.1-1ubuntu1~18.04.1] (no packageset)
<tjaalton> sil2100: hi, these were unfortunately left out of the hwe stack update, please check when convenient.. basically a single commit added on top of the current version ^
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rhythmbox [amd64] (focal-proposed/main) [3.4.4-1ubuntu1] (ubuntu-desktop)
<Laney> just saw st_graber demo lxd clustering
<Laney> seems like we could use this to make our lives easier in autopkgtest
<rbalint> doko, i'm starting the libnfs transition ~half hour from now if no one objects
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: plasma-discover [ppc64el] (focal-proposed/universe) [5.17.90-0ubuntu2] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: plasma-discover [s390x] (focal-proposed/universe) [5.17.90-0ubuntu2] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: plasma-discover [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [5.17.90-0ubuntu2] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: plasma-discover [arm64] (focal-proposed/universe) [5.17.90-0ubuntu2] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: plasma-discover [armhf] (focal-proposed/universe) [5.17.90-0ubuntu2] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted fwupd [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [1.2.10-1ubuntu2~ubuntu18.04.3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted fwupd [armhf] (bionic-proposed) [1.2.10-1ubuntu2~ubuntu18.04.3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted fwupd [arm64] (bionic-proposed) [1.2.10-1ubuntu2~ubuntu18.04.3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted fwupd [i386] (bionic-proposed) [1.2.10-1ubuntu2~ubuntu18.04.3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: debian-installer (bionic-proposed/main) [20101020ubuntu543.14 => 20101020ubuntu543.15] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted fwupd [amd64] (eoan-proposed) [1.2.10-1ubuntu4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted fwupd [armhf] (eoan-proposed) [1.2.10-1ubuntu4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted fwupd [arm64] (eoan-proposed) [1.2.10-1ubuntu4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted fwupd [i386] (eoan-proposed) [1.2.10-1ubuntu4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted xserver-xorg-video-ati-hwe-18.04 [source] (bionic-proposed) [1:19.0.1-1ubuntu1~18.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted xserver-xorg-video-amdgpu-hwe-18.04 [source] (bionic-proposed) [19.0.1-1ubuntu1~18.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: prometheus-hacluster-exporter [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.4.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: flatbuffers [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.11.0+dfsg1-1.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: lablgtk-extras [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.6-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: light [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.2.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: lablgtk-extras [s390x] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.6-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: light [s390x] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.2.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: light [ppc64el] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.2.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted adobe-flashplugin [source] (eoan-proposed) [1:20200114.1-0ubuntu0.19.10.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted adobe-flashplugin [source] (disco-proposed) [1:20200114.1-0ubuntu0.19.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted adobe-flashplugin [source] (bionic-proposed) [1:20200114.1-0ubuntu0.18.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: lablgtk-extras [ppc64el] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.6-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: prometheus-hacluster-exporter [s390x] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.4.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: prometheus-hacluster-exporter [ppc64el] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.4.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: flatbuffers [arm64] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.11.0+dfsg1-1.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: light [arm64] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.2.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: flatbuffers [armhf] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.11.0+dfsg1-1.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: lablgtk-extras [armhf] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.6-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: lablgtk-extras [arm64] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.6-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: light [armhf] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.2.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: prometheus-hacluster-exporter [arm64] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.4.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: prometheus-hacluster-exporter [armhf] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.4.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: camitk [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [4.1.2-4] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted debian-installer [source] (bionic-proposed) [20101020ubuntu543.15]
<Eickmeyer[m]> doko: Can you explain to me why Ardour, a key application for Ubuntu Studio, wasn't on the list of those applications affected by the removal of Python 2 and why I'm now having to SCRAMBLE to get its build system (waf) to build with Python 3?
 * Eickmeyer[m] is extremely unhappy
<Eickmeyer[m]> If it were on that list, I would have raised an objection to the Python2 removal, but now it's too late, and our key Digital Audio Workstation is in jeopardy. To say I'm livid is an understatement.
<doko> Eickmeyer[m]: removed in testing on 2020-01-11. and then in focal. If you want to have it back without porting, make it working with the python2 packages, not the unversioned python packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: flash-kernel (bionic-proposed/main) [3.90ubuntu3.18.04.2 => 3.98ubuntu8.18.04.1] (core)
<Eickmeyer[m]> doko: The attitude is that Ubuntu Studio isn't important to this release team. Would you like the project shuttered? Because I don't have the know-how to do that (I've been porting with help of the Ardour team for over 24 hours now), and everyone on my team has lives outside of Ubuntu. Having 20.04 LTS without Ardour would be a disaster.
<doko> Eickmeyer[m]: it's not release time yet.
<Eickmeyer[m]> Every time I come in here, and ask for a review of a new package, I'm met with silence. Only when I raise a ruckus like this does anything happen.
<doko> Eickmeyer[m]: this is a different story, and maybe you should raise this issue on the ML or the tech-board
<Eickmeyer[m]> doko: Agreed, but Feature Freeze is just over a month away, and Ardour, at this point, will be sourceNEW. Last time I submitted something sourceNEW, it took over a month for a review. I can't wait that long for this package, and I'm not even close to fixing it yet.
<doko> I'm fine to help restoring it
<doko> even after feature freeze
<Eickmeyer[m]> Ok then. And by the way, I realize it was removed on 1-11, but it wasn't on the initial list to be removed. I had zero advance notice. That's why this is frustrating as I would have had more time.
<Eickmeyer[m]> doko: Would you mind meeting in #ubuntustudio-devel about this to keep it off the release team?
<doko> Eickmeyer[m]: sure, but please not today. can we do that net week?
<doko> next even
<Eickmeyer[m]> doko: Sure. I'm ok with that as long as we can get this done.
<doko> ok
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted camitk [amd64] (focal-proposed) [4.1.2-4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted flatbuffers [arm64] (focal-proposed) [1.11.0+dfsg1-1.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted lablgtk-extras [amd64] (focal-proposed) [1.6-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted lablgtk-extras [armhf] (focal-proposed) [1.6-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted lablgtk-extras [s390x] (focal-proposed) [1.6-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted light [arm64] (focal-proposed) [1.2.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted light [ppc64el] (focal-proposed) [1.2.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted prometheus-hacluster-exporter [arm64] (focal-proposed) [0.4.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted flatbuffers [amd64] (focal-proposed) [1.11.0+dfsg1-1.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted lablgtk-extras [arm64] (focal-proposed) [1.6-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted light [amd64] (focal-proposed) [1.2.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted light [s390x] (focal-proposed) [1.2.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted flatbuffers [armhf] (focal-proposed) [1.11.0+dfsg1-1.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted light [armhf] (focal-proposed) [1.2.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted lablgtk-extras [ppc64el] (focal-proposed) [1.6-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted prometheus-hacluster-exporter [armhf] (focal-proposed) [0.4.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted prometheus-hacluster-exporter [amd64] (focal-proposed) [0.4.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted prometheus-hacluster-exporter [s390x] (focal-proposed) [0.4.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted prometheus-hacluster-exporter [ppc64el] (focal-proposed) [0.4.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libnfs [amd64] (focal-proposed/main) [4.0.0-1] (i386-whitelist, ubuntu-desktop)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libnfs [i386] (focal-proposed/main) [4.0.0-1] (i386-whitelist, ubuntu-desktop)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libnfs [arm64] (focal-proposed/main) [4.0.0-1] (i386-whitelist, ubuntu-desktop)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libnfs [armhf] (focal-proposed/main) [4.0.0-1] (i386-whitelist, ubuntu-desktop)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libnfs [ppc64el] (focal-proposed/main) [4.0.0-1] (i386-whitelist, ubuntu-desktop)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libnfs [amd64] (focal-proposed) [4.0.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libnfs [armhf] (focal-proposed) [4.0.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libnfs [ppc64el] (focal-proposed) [4.0.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libnfs [arm64] (focal-proposed) [4.0.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libnfs [i386] (focal-proposed) [4.0.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libnfs [s390x] (focal-proposed/main) [4.0.0-1] (i386-whitelist, ubuntu-desktop)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libnfs [s390x] (focal-proposed) [4.0.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: fonts-le-murmure [amd64] (focal-proposed/none) [0.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-github-powerman-check [amd64] (focal-proposed/none) [1.2.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: wob [amd64] (focal-proposed/none) [0.6-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-github-mattn-go-ieproxy [amd64] (focal-proposed/none) [0.0~git20191113.7c0f686-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pacvim [amd64] (focal-proposed/none) [1.1.1-1~exp1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: boxfort [amd64] (focal-proposed/none) [0.0.0-git20200105-3e16c0a-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-github-youmark-pkcs8 [amd64] (focal-proposed/none) [1.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-jquery-textcomplete [amd64] (focal-proposed/none) [1.7.3+dfsg-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pacvim [ppc64el] (focal-proposed/none) [1.1.1-1~exp1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: comskip [amd64] (focal-proposed/none) [0.82.009+ds.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ocaml-astring [amd64] (focal-proposed/none) [0.8.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: mopidy-gmusic [amd64] (focal-proposed/none) [4.0.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: thesias [amd64] (focal-proposed/none) [3.1.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: comskip [s390x] (focal-proposed/none) [0.82.009+ds.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ocaml-astring [ppc64el] (focal-proposed/none) [0.8.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: antlr4-cpp-runtime [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [4.8+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: dark-gtk-themes [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: wob [ppc64el] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.6-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: comskip [ppc64el] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.82.009+ds.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: thesias [ppc64el] (focal-proposed/universe) [3.1.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: mecab [amd64] (focal-proposed/main) [0.996-7] (i386-whitelist, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: nng [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.2.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: comskip [arm64] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.82.009+ds.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: nng [ppc64el] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.2.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: comskip [armhf] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.82.009+ds.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: fonts-solide-mirage [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ocaml-astring [armhf] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.8.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pacvim [s390x] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.1.1-1~exp1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ocaml-astring [arm64] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.8.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: thesias [s390x] (focal-proposed/universe) [3.1.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ocaml-astring [s390x] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.8.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: wob [s390x] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.6-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: nng [s390x] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.2.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pacvim [arm64] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.1.1-1~exp1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pacvim [armhf] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.1.1-1~exp1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: plastimatch [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.8.0+dfsg.1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: wob [arm64] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.6-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: nng [arm64] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.2.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: thesias [arm64] (focal-proposed/universe) [3.1.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: nng [armhf] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.2.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: wob [armhf] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.6-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: thesias [armhf] (focal-proposed/universe) [3.1.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted flash-kernel [source] (bionic-proposed) [3.98ubuntu8.18.04.1]
#ubuntu-release 2020-01-21
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-setrng [amd64] (focal-proposed/none) [2013.9-1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted nng [arm64] (focal-proposed) [1.2.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-setrng [amd64] (focal-proposed) [2013.9-1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted thesias [armhf] (focal-proposed) [3.1.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted nng [armhf] (focal-proposed) [1.2.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted wob [armhf] (focal-proposed) [0.6-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted thesias [arm64] (focal-proposed) [3.1.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted nng [s390x] (focal-proposed) [1.2.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pacvim [arm64] (focal-proposed) [1.1.1-1~exp1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pacvim [s390x] (focal-proposed) [1.1.1-1~exp1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted thesias [s390x] (focal-proposed) [3.1.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted wob [s390x] (focal-proposed) [0.6-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ocaml-astring [armhf] (focal-proposed) [0.8.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted plastimatch [amd64] (focal-proposed) [1.8.0+dfsg.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pacvim [armhf] (focal-proposed) [1.1.1-1~exp1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted wob [arm64] (focal-proposed) [0.6-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted antlr4-cpp-runtime [amd64] (focal-proposed) [4.8+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted comskip [armhf] (focal-proposed) [0.82.009+ds.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted fonts-solide-mirage [amd64] (focal-proposed) [0.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted nng [amd64] (focal-proposed) [1.2.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ocaml-astring [arm64] (focal-proposed) [0.8.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted wob [ppc64el] (focal-proposed) [0.6-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted comskip [arm64] (focal-proposed) [0.82.009+ds.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted mecab [amd64] (focal-proposed) [0.996-7]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ocaml-astring [s390x] (focal-proposed) [0.8.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted comskip [ppc64el] (focal-proposed) [0.82.009+ds.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted nng [ppc64el] (focal-proposed) [1.2.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted boxfort [amd64] (focal-proposed) [0.0.0-git20200105-3e16c0a-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted dark-gtk-themes [amd64] (focal-proposed) [0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted node-jquery-textcomplete [amd64] (focal-proposed) [1.7.3+dfsg-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ocaml-astring [ppc64el] (focal-proposed) [0.8.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted thesias [amd64] (focal-proposed) [3.1.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted comskip [s390x] (focal-proposed) [0.82.009+ds.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ocaml-astring [amd64] (focal-proposed) [0.8.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted thesias [ppc64el] (focal-proposed) [3.1.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted mopidy-gmusic [amd64] (focal-proposed) [4.0.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pacvim [ppc64el] (focal-proposed) [1.1.1-1~exp1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted comskip [amd64] (focal-proposed) [0.82.009+ds.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-github-mattn-go-ieproxy [amd64] (focal-proposed) [0.0~git20191113.7c0f686-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-github-youmark-pkcs8 [amd64] (focal-proposed) [1.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted wob [amd64] (focal-proposed) [0.6-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted fonts-le-murmure [amd64] (focal-proposed) [0.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pacvim [amd64] (focal-proposed) [1.1.1-1~exp1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-github-powerman-check [amd64] (focal-proposed) [1.2.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rhythmbox [amd64] (focal-proposed) [3.4.4-1ubuntu1]
<RikMills> can someone accept the plasma-discover binaries in NEW please?
<locutus__> vorlon, please camitk, is now NBS everywhere except amd64... autopkgtest for camitk/4.1.2-4: amd64: Pass, arm64: Regression ♻ , armhf: Regression ♻ , i386: Regression ♻ , ppc64el: Regression ♻ , s390x: Regression ♻
<locutus__> can you please do the magic? or anybody else
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted plasma-discover [amd64] (focal-proposed) [5.17.90-0ubuntu2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted plasma-discover [armhf] (focal-proposed) [5.17.90-0ubuntu2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted plasma-discover [s390x] (focal-proposed) [5.17.90-0ubuntu2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted plasma-discover [arm64] (focal-proposed) [5.17.90-0ubuntu2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted plasma-discover [ppc64el] (focal-proposed) [5.17.90-0ubuntu2]
<apw> RikMills, ^
<RikMills> apw: thanks :)
<apw> locutus_, you mean it is FTBFS on everything but amd64 ?  and what are you hoping will be done with it
<apw> locutus_, the others are in depwwait by the looks of it
<locutus_> apw, hint the test
<apw> locutus_, is it not expected to gain its dependency ?
<locutus_> no
<locutus_> itk-4 is amd64 only
<locutus_> I asked to remove elsewhere because upstream don't want to support, and shipping stuff with broken testsuite and code, is bad
<locutus_> we used to disable tests on non-amd archs, and this lead to errors in leaf packages such as camitk itself
<apw> locutus_, ok, hinted
<locutus_> ta.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gromacs [s390x] (focal-proposed/universe) [2020-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gromacs [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [2020-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gromacs [ppc64el] (focal-proposed/universe) [2020-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: ec2-instance-connect (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.1.9-0ubuntu3~18.04.1 => 1.1.12+dfsg1-0ubuntu1~18.04.0] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: ec2-instance-connect (xenial-proposed/universe) [1.1.9-0ubuntu3~16.04.1 => 1.1.12+dfsg1-0ubuntu1~16.04.0] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: ec2-instance-connect (eoan-proposed/universe) [1.1.9-0ubuntu3 => 1.1.12+dfsg1-0ubuntu1~19.10.0] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: nvidia-graphics-drivers-390 (bionic-proposed/restricted) [390.116-0ubuntu0.18.04.1 => 390.116-0ubuntu0.18.04.2] (ubuntu-desktop)
<rbalint> RAOF, could you please check ec2-instance-connect packages in your sru cycles? ^
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted nvidia-graphics-drivers-390 [source] (bionic-proposed) [390.116-0ubuntu0.18.04.2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed-oem [amd64] (bionic-proposed/main) [4.15.0-1067.77] (kernel)
<RAOF> Urgh. Why can't external services freeze their development along with Ubuntu freezes :)
<RAOF> rbalint: The [Regression Potential] section of that bug is unconvincing. This is not a new package; it exists in all the series you're SRUing to.
<RAOF> rbalint: It seems like the regression potential includes people losing SSH access to their VMs?
<RAOF> (Which, presumably, they could get back via a web console, but still)
<rbalint> RAOF, yes, and it will be newly installed on VMs by default after the MIR passes
<rbalint> RAOF, i'm fixing the regression potential text, thanks for pointing that out
<RAOF> If you'd kindly target the bug at the relevant series that'd be nice, too. LP timed out when I tried :)
<RAOF> rbalint: Newly installed on (new) VMs by default is not as much of a regression concern as upgrading VMs which already have it.
<rbalint> RAOF, i was luckier with lp, now it is targeted
<RAOF> Ta.
<RAOF> rbalint: What's the expectation for people upgrading the package? Are they going to get unexpected keys / unexpectedly missing keys?
<rbalint> RAOF, no, they will not notice
<rbalint> RAOF, I've extended the test case to cover that
<RAOF> 👍️
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted mdadm [source] (eoan-proposed) [4.1-2ubuntu3.2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted mdadm [source] (bionic-proposed) [4.1~rc1-3~ubuntu18.04.4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted ec2-instance-connect [source] (eoan-proposed) [1.1.12+dfsg1-0ubuntu1~19.10.0]
<RAOF> rbalint: Huh. Why is that tarball rebuilt with a +dfsg suffix? What non-free files are stripped?
<rbalint> RAOF, only the debian dir was skipped
<rbalint> RAOF, ds would have been a better choice
<RAOF> So, (1) I think you'd traditionally use a +repack suffix for that (+dfsg implies some non-free files were stripped) and (2) If you're using source format 3.0 you don't actually need to strip an upstream debian/ directory.
<RAOF> +ds would also be good, yeah.
<RAOF> (At least according to https://wiki.debian.org/Projects/DebSrc3.0#Advantages_of_new_formats ; I haven't needed to use that feature)
<RAOF> Anyway, that's not really apropos for the SRU review. More a general packaging review :)
<rbalint> RAOF, in the next upload i will even consider switching to native, but thanks for the reminder, it was just an old habit to strip debian/
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted ec2-instance-connect [source] (bionic-proposed) [1.1.12+dfsg1-0ubuntu1~18.04.0]
<RAOF> Why would you switch to native? That pretty obviously has a non-Ubuntu-specific upstream (as the rpm metadata suggests?)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New source: python-marshmallow-sqlalchemy (focal-proposed/primary) [0.19.0-1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed-oem [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [4.15.0-1067.77]
<RAOF> You might want to mention that the xenial package isn't actually switched to debhelper 10 (as the changelog suggests)?
<RAOF> Which is a good thing, because that's only in xenial-backports :)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gromacs [amd64] (focal-proposed) [2020-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gromacs [s390x] (focal-proposed) [2020-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gromacs [ppc64el] (focal-proposed) [2020-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-marshmallow-sqlalchemy [source] (focal-proposed) [0.19.0-1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted ec2-instance-connect [source] (xenial-proposed) [1.1.12+dfsg1-0ubuntu1~16.04.0]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-marshmallow-sqlalchemy [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.19.0-1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-marshmallow-sqlalchemy [amd64] (focal-proposed) [0.19.0-1build1]
<LocutusOfBorg> vorlon, please hint protobuf on i386 please?
<LocutusOfBorg> apw, did you forget i386 on camitk hint? itk4 is not on "keep this package on i386" list
<apw> LocutusOfBorg, seemingly even though i though i cut-n-pasted the errors from that line ... sigh
<LocutusOfBorg> :)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed-hwe [amd64] (xenial-proposed/main) [4.15.0-76.86~16.04.1] (kernel)
<sil2100> hm, someone accepted fwupd without its fwupd-signed counterpart
<sil2100> For bionic
<sil2100> tjaalton: you want to review and accept fwupd-signed for bionic as well or should I do the review?
<RikMills> yeah, hence iso fail :/
<sil2100> Oh, actually, I don't see it in the queue, though I was sure I saw it
<sil2100> Maybe it's in Rejected
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed-hwe [ppc64el] (xenial-proposed/main) [4.15.0-76.86~16.04.1] (kernel)
<sil2100> tjaalton: I see a fwupd-signed in Rejected, I assume this is the one that was alongside the accepted fwupd?
<sil2100> tjaalton: nvm, I see it's not that one, guess we need a new upload
<sil2100> I'll just do it and poke someone for a review
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: fwupd-signed (bionic-proposed/main) [1.10~ubuntu18.04.2 => 1.10~ubuntu18.04.3] (no packageset)
<sil2100> vorlon, bdmurray, rbasak, infinity, tjaalton: can one of you review/accept the fwupd-signed upload ^? It's a bump for the new fwupd, as it was accepted without a new -signed bump, causing image builds to fail
<LocutusOfBorg> considering regression in release and this bug:
<LocutusOfBorg> http://autopkgtest.ubuntu.com/packages/r/rtags/focal/arm64
<LocutusOfBorg> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/rtags/+bug/1851700
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1851700 in rtags (Ubuntu) "autopkgtest is flaky" [Undecided,New]
<LocutusOfBorg> can we please get an hint on arm64?
<LocutusOfBorg> doko, can you please kick diet.ng out from release pocket? https://bugs.debian.org/944626
<ubot5> Debian bug 944626 in src:diet-ng "diet-ng FTBFS on armhf: gdc: error: unrecognized command line option ‘-main’; did you mean ‘-Wmain’?" [Serious,Open]
<LocutusOfBorg> ldc thanks you :D
<LocutusOfBorg> nevermind, probably not neeed, it has been already removed on armhf
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: ubuntu-image (bionic-proposed/main) [1.8+18.04ubuntu1 => 1.8+18.04ubuntu2] (desktop-core)
<vorlon> sil2100: done
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted fwupd-signed [source] (bionic-proposed) [1.10~ubuntu18.04.3]
<vorlon> locutus__: protobuf> the mass hint of packages that built on i386 but have failing tests was a one-time deal.  When updating these packages, there should be analysis of whether the test is unfixable and should be permanently hinted
<sil2100> vorlon: thank you o/
<vorlon> landed my change to britney2 to not trigger tests on architectures for which there are no binaries in -proposed. That should reduce the number of false-positives requiring hinting.
<locutus__> vorlon, it is trying to install NBS packages...
<vorlon> locutus__: which ones are NBS, specifically?
<vorlon> and should it not be fixed by making the test install the amd64 versions of these packages?
<locutus__> https://objectstorage.prodstack4-5.canonical.com/v1/AUTH_77e2ada1e7a84929a74ba3b87153c0ac/autopkgtest-focal/focal/i386/p/protobuf/20200116_165932_b88d4@/log.gz
<locutus__>  builddeps:/tmp/autopkgtest.ujx0Xm/1-autopkgtest-satdep.dsc:i386 : Depends: ruby-google-protobuf:i386 Depends: libprotobuf-dev:i386 Depends: libprotoc-dev:i386  Depends: python3-protobuf:i386 Depends: make:i386  Depends: zlib1g-dev:i386 but it is not going to be installed            Depends: build-essential:amd64
<locutus__> not sure what does it mean...
<tjaalton> sil2100: ugh, yeah it didn't have a matching -signed upload, and when I resurrected the one I first rejected, didn't remember to create one
<sil2100> tjaalton: yeah, happens when there's a lot of back and forth with this package ;)
<tjaalton> it has seen that, yes..
<vorlon> LocutusOfBorg: I've just landed a fix for how pinning is handled for cross-testing (see #ubuntu-devel), and I'm retrying the protobuf test with this fix, since linux-libc-dev is out-of-date on i386 in -proposed and causing all-proposed to generally fail right now on i386
<RikMills> xnox: python3-autopilot-tests depends on python-windowmocker which is python2. this seems wrong? should depend on python-windowmocker?
<RikMills> umm I mean doko ^
<RikMills> if it can depend on python3-windowmocker looks like the python2 binary could be dropped
<vorlon> autopilot-tests> unmaintained project, should probably all be removed
<vorlon> I think there's at least one removal bug for this but needs working through the revdeps etc
<RikMills> vorlon: yeah, I was trying to uncouple it from python-qt4, but removal entirely was my next question if that was difficult
<infinity> vorlon: Wait, why is linux-libc-dev out-of-date in proposed?  That just looks to me like it's accidentally blacklisted.
<infinity> (Or, rather, not whitelisted)
<infinity> vorlon: If you add linux-5.4 to your packageset, I can cause the build record to appear.
<infinity> Also, has anyone explained why they suddenly decided to start versioning the linux source package name? :/
<infinity> sforshee: ^
<infinity> vorlon: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-5.4/5.4.0-11.14/+build/18595926
<infinity> vorlon: There, i386 has linux-libc-dev now.
<sforshee> infinity: mostly so that we can get versions into devel-proposed earlier without superseding the stable version
<infinity> sforshee: I don't see how this actually accomplishes that.
<infinity> sforshee: Some packages are unversioned, and will supersede anyway, and the versioned packages are only removed by NBS cleanup, which we could just opt to not do for a bit, if that's a concern.
<infinity> sforshee: Anyhow, versioned sources can be a maintenance nightmare that reverberates far beyond your own git repo.  Just FYI.
<infinity> sforshee: If what you really want is a "stable" and "edge", I'd recommend using the same naming we do for HWE, so there's only two sources (linux and linux-edge) and make the packaging make smart decisions based on source name (ie: -edge doesn't build linux-libc-dev, etc)
<infinity> So there's no overlap between sources.
<infinity> Which there very much is right now.
<sforshee> infinity: there's more to it than just the rename which addresses some of what you've said. This plan was developed in concert with apw who I assume was aware of the archive implications
<infinity> I suspect he wasn't fully aware, no.
<infinity> Like the new and shiny part that we have to add the new source package to a whitelist every single time by hand for the rest of eternity. :P
<sforshee> ok ... well it's not too late to reverse course if there are intractible issues
<infinity> I wouldn't call that intractable, but it's mind-numbingly annoying.  linux-lts-$release had the same issues, which was one reason I pushed so hard for a stable "linux-hwe" and "linux-hwe-edge" to not have to keep dealing with new source package names all the time.
<infinity> sforshee: Like I said, though, if the goal is really just to be able to have "the stable stuff we put on images" and "a snapshot of linux-next that we want people to be able to test", I'd think "linux" and "linux-edge" would make the most sense, with linux-edge never producing unversioned packages like linux-libc-dev.
<infinity> sforshee: Bonus points if linux-edge has a release checklist item to make sure it's deleted before release.
<sforshee> infinity: that's the main benefit to me, it also has some benefits for transitioning hwe-edge to hwe as it becomes just a meta package upload to do so. And maybe some other things I'm forgetting. It's something we've already been doing with the cloud backports
<infinity> (So people don't expect support of some random stale snapshot)
<infinity> Yeah, I've seen some cloud kernels with that scheme, but the reasoning wasn't originally this, to be fair. :P
<infinity> It was that they wanted versions other than the ones originally committed to, and things got messy.
<infinity> Anyhow, hwe and hwe-edge (and cloud) have the advantage that all their packages can be versioned.
<infinity> So, yeah, you can just flip metas and carry on.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: fwupd (bionic-proposed/main) [1.2.10-1ubuntu2~ubuntu18.04.3 => 1.2.10-1ubuntu2~ubuntu18.04.4] (desktop-core)
<infinity> linux had unversioned packages.  I guess we could make linux-libc-dev a meta that points at linux-5.4-libc-dev to "fix" that instead.
<infinity> s/had/has/
<infinity> There will always be chicken and egg issues with things not building for i386 until they're whitelisted, though, which sucks a bit.
<sforshee> potentially, right now we have packaging voodoo which makes linux-libc-dev only produced by the kernel we consider to be the primary one
<infinity> But we can work around that earlier if you're aware of the issue and build it into your process (ie: when you start staging linux-5.5, tell us to whitelist it)
<sforshee> we can certainly do that
<infinity> sforshee: If it's only produced by "the primary", then you lose the ability to flip primaries with a meta upload.
<sforshee> right, we don't have that bit of niceness for the master kernels
<infinity> Seems like a solid argument for the rename, so may as well fix it to work. :P
<infinity> Cause without that argument, I'd be inclined to suggest a rename to "linux".
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Packageset: Added linux-5.4 to i386-whitelist in focal
<infinity> ^-- That's the thing we need to manually do to get you build records.
<infinity> And it's chicken-eggish, in that there's a cronjob that runs germinate that would totally determine that needs to be added... If the packages exited for germinate to find and add them.  Which they never will, until after they're whitelisted and built.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: fwupd-signed (bionic-proposed/main) [1.10~ubuntu18.04.3 => 1.10~ubuntu18.04.4] (no packageset)
<sforshee> infinity: ok, I'll take all that under advisement and talk it over with apw tomorrow
<infinity> sforshee: You, me, and apw would be nice.
<sforshee> sounds good
<infinity> sforshee: Finer points, we can sort out, I'm calming down now. :)
<infinity> sforshee: But for now, absolutely add "get someone to add linux-X.X to the i386-whitelist for the target series" to your new version checklist before your first PPA upload (since PPAs also obey these filters)
<infinity> sforshee: I'm not positive who $someone is, packageset permissions are weird, it might be an AA, it might be TB, I think the only people who've directly mangled it to date are vorlon and I, who happen to share too many teams to determine that.
<vorlon> infinity: I believe the owner of the packageset is set to AA
<vorlon> thanks for sorting l-l-d
<infinity> vorlon: Kay.  That certainly sounds like it's what we'd want.
<infinity> vorlon: Oh also.  I saw you'd touched some code close to this, so you might know the answer.  britney waits to trigger tests until "all" arches are in.  Is all "everything we think we'll build on" (ie: nothing out of date) or "the intersection of not out of date and arches we actually run tests for".
<infinity> vorlon: I assume it's the former, but maybe you spotted how hard it would be to do the latter, so when we add riscv64, we can trigger tests when the other 6 arches land and not wait for riscv64 to take another day to build.
<vorlon> infinity: I don't know offhand if it waits for non-test archs before triggering tests
<infinity> vorlon: Kay.  We'll probably want to know the answer (and fix it if the answer's wrong) before we start building -proposed for riscv64. :)
<vorlon> LocutusOfBorg: ok, protobuf tests require python3-gi, which is a non-starter, so yes I'll mark this perma-bad
<ddstreet> vorlon any chance you or another ~ubuntu-sru could review/approve the systemd in the upload queue for b/e?
<vorlon> ddstreet: the header of debian/patches/lp1845909/0001-network-rename-linux_configure_after_setting_mtu-to-linux.patch appears to be a lie; I see substantive changes to the set_mtu_handler() function in this patch, such as dropping an early return
<vorlon> ddstreet: and the statement in the description of LP: #1845909 that "that commit is already included in Eoan so this sru is needed only for Disco" is at odds with the 5 patches related to this bug that are in this debdiff
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1845909 in systemd (Ubuntu Focal) "[SRU] IPv6 link local address is assigned even when LinkLocalAddressing=no|ipv4" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1845909
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ipmctl [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [02.00.00.3673+ds-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: liblivemedia [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [2020.01.19-1] (i386-whitelist, kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: liblivemedia [ppc64el] (focal-proposed/universe) [2020.01.19-1] (i386-whitelist, kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: liblivemedia [i386] (focal-proposed/universe) [2020.01.19-1] (i386-whitelist, kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: liblivemedia [s390x] (focal-proposed/universe) [2020.01.19-1] (i386-whitelist, kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: liblivemedia [arm64] (focal-proposed/universe) [2020.01.19-1] (i386-whitelist, kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: liblivemedia [armhf] (focal-proposed/universe) [2020.01.19-1] (i386-whitelist, kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted liblivemedia [arm64] (focal-proposed) [2020.01.19-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted liblivemedia [i386] (focal-proposed) [2020.01.19-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted liblivemedia [armhf] (focal-proposed) [2020.01.19-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted liblivemedia [ppc64el] (focal-proposed) [2020.01.19-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ipmctl [amd64] (focal-proposed) [02.00.00.3673+ds-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted liblivemedia [s390x] (focal-proposed) [2020.01.19-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted liblivemedia [amd64] (focal-proposed) [2020.01.19-1]
<vorlon> doko: python2.7/i386 autopkgtests pass with a small patch; where would you like this?  Debian BTS? https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/Pqy6x5M7Jr/
#ubuntu-release 2020-01-22
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: mrtrix3 [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [3.0~rc3+git135-g2b8e7d0c2-4] (no packageset)
<ddstreet> vorlon updated sru template for lp #1845909 and added comment re: patch 1
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1845909 in systemd (Ubuntu Focal) "[SRU] IPv6 link local address is assigned even when LinkLocalAddressing=no|ipv4" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1845909
<doko> vorlon: I'll pick itup
<doko> vorlon: please build ruby2.7 for i386 as well, or it will block the transition
<vorlon> doko: added to the packageset; getting it built requires either a reupload of ruby2.7 or whatever magic infinity does to create a build record for it after the fact
<vorlon> infinity: ^^ want to build ruby2.7/i386?
<doko> I'll re-upload
<vorlon> ok
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Packageset: Added libregexp-pattern-perl to i386-whitelist in focal
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Packageset: Added ruby2.7 to i386-whitelist in focal
<mwhudson> vorlon: isn't the magic to get a build record just copying it over itself?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted ubuntu-image [source] (bionic-proposed) [1.8+18.04ubuntu2]
<infinity> mwhudson: That might also work, but wasn't the magic he was referring to (LP has an internal DB-level script to check for missing builds and create them)
<mwhudson> ah ok
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed-hwe [amd64] (xenial-proposed) [4.15.0-76.86~16.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed-hwe [ppc64el] (xenial-proposed) [4.15.0-76.86~16.04.1]
<RikMills> Laney: if a test trigger is in main, but the package to be tested in in Kubuntu packageset, then I should be able to run the test/retry yes?
 * apw thinks it is in 'or', if you can upload either one you can test that combination
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rustc [s390x] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.39.0+dfsg1+llvm-3ubuntu1] (i386-whitelist)
<RikMills> if so, does the same go for trigger = main package = universe for someone with MOTU?
<RikMills> because that is refused ^
<RikMills> which seem illogical
<Laney> https://git.launchpad.net/autopkgtest-cloud/tree/webcontrol/request/submit.py#n120
<Laney> that's the code to do it
<RikMills> Laney: not ANDs to refuse, so looks like you should be blocked only if you can't upload both?
<Laney> right
<RikMills> if so, that isn't working for my MOTU permissions in universe
<Laney> what is the message you see?
<RikMills> "You submitted an invalid request: You are not allowed to upload openscad or mesa to Ubuntu, thus you are not allowed to use this service."
<RikMills> ^ just an example. I know that test is futile to try
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: livecd-rootfs (bionic-proposed/main) [2.525.37 => 2.525.38] (desktop-core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed-5.4 [ppc64el] (focal-proposed/main) [5.4.0-12.15] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed-5.4 [s390x] (focal-proposed/main) [5.4.0-12.15] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed-5.4 [amd64] (focal-proposed/main) [5.4.0-12.15] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed-5.4 [arm64] (focal-proposed/main) [5.4.0-12.15] (no packageset)
<Laney> ah, I see it
 * apw waits in anticipation
 * RikMills also
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed-5.4 [amd64] (focal-proposed) [5.4.0-12.15]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed-5.4 [ppc64el] (focal-proposed) [5.4.0-12.15]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed-5.4 [arm64] (focal-proposed) [5.4.0-12.15]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed-5.4 [s390x] (focal-proposed) [5.4.0-12.15]
<Laney> maybe I'll let you figure it out first :-)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted livecd-rootfs [source] (bionic-proposed) [2.525.38]
<RikMills> grrr
<apw> Laney, component
<RikMills> component = self.is_valid_package_version(release, trigsrc, trigver)
<RikMills> apw that?
<apw> RikMills, that is uses that component for both can_upload checks, not the appropriate one for the package
<apw> RikMills, so if your permissions are in universe and the trigger is in main, it checks if you can upload your package in main and you cannot
<RikMills> apw: but if in kubuntu set one of the last 2 conditions allows it?
<Laney> YEP!
<Laney> APW GOT IT!
<apw> RikMills, nope neither of those is related to packagesets, they are both local relaxations
<Laney> also the check with relation to trigsrc is kind of shonky
<Laney> it only checks the last of them or something
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rustc [ppc64el] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.39.0+dfsg1+llvm-3ubuntu1] (i386-whitelist)
<RikMills> Laney: it has in no way been a huge issue, just puzzling. so I thought before Xmas I would bring it up in the new year :)
<apw> RikMills, i've see the complaint in various forms and people bodge round it and it gets forgotten; so good you did
<Laney> https://paste.debian.net/1127081/ review pls
<mwhudson> Laney: "We're" i assume?
<Laney> yup
<mwhudson> that's enough being helpful for tonight
 * mwhudson goes to bed
<Laney> thanks :>
<apw> Laney, is there not an |= operator ...
<cjwatson> Why is it doing component checka at all, rather than using LP's "can this person upload this package" API?
<cjwatson> disclaimer: haven't actually read the code, just that diff
<cjwatson> also *checks
<Laney> it's using checkUpload but passing that a component parameter
<Laney> apw: that doesn't appear to do short circuiting
<apw> Laney, oh how stupid :)
<cjwatson> ah ok
<apw> Laney, then given the code it looks ok to me
<Laney> mmm, comopnent appears to be required
 * apw wonders what the default for strict_component is and what it does :)
<cjwatson> bit peculiar that component is required
<cjwatson> strict_component: defaults to true, and https://git.launchpad.net/launchpad/tree/lib/lp/soyuz/interfaces/archive.py#n888
<apw> so junk in component and strict_component=False might work
<apw> not sure if you could supply component as None, that might might also work to my reading
<cjwatson> The webservice interface won't allow it at the moment.  I think it would probably be correct to change the interface so that it does allow component=None, and that that would be an improvement
<cjwatson> Somebody should probably file a bug :)
<apw> cjwatson, will do :)
<apw> cjwatson, against launchpad itself i assume
<cjwatson> yes please
<Laney> thanks
<Laney> I'll subscribe and we can fix this if and when that happens
<apw> i assume this thing really should be using devel not 1.0
<cjwatson> yes
<Laney> ideally
<cjwatson> the versioning system never worked very well, and it doesn't make sense at all for things that aren't hard to update
<cjwatson> not that we're in the habit of making API-breaking changes even in devel
<Laney> RikMills: that should be updated now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: mesa (eoan-proposed/main) [19.2.1-1ubuntu1 => 19.2.8-0ubuntu0~19.10.1] (core, xorg)
<apw> always add new better apis and migrate people to them ... stylee
<Laney> if someone wants to contribute... :)))
<apw> https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/1860533
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1860533 in Launchpad itself "archive.checkUpload() should allow component to be None" [Undecided,New]
<RikMills> Laney: thank you :)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: nvidia-graphics-drivers-390 (bionic-proposed/restricted) [390.116-0ubuntu0.18.04.2 => 390.116-0ubuntu0.18.04.3] (ubuntu-desktop)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted nvidia-graphics-drivers-390 [source] (bionic-proposed) [390.116-0ubuntu0.18.04.3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed-oem-osp1 [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [5.0.0-1036.41] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed-oem-osp1 [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [5.0.0-1036.41]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: mesa (bionic-proposed/main) [19.2.1-1ubuntu1~18.04.1 => 19.2.8-0ubuntu0~18.04.1] (core, xorg)
<sil2100> tjaalton: hey! The new mesa ^ is that also for .4?
<tjaalton> sil2100: your call. they are bugfix releases, and there was a radeonsi regression filed where an opencl app no longer works, so I'll ask him to try a ppa upload first
<tjaalton> "they".. it's the same release, but anyway
<tjaalton> it's the last of the series, released last week
<tjaalton> huh no, is older
<tjaalton> sil2100: but the ati/amdgpu fix has been verified, maybe fine to fast-track it to updates?
<tjaalton> it/them
<sil2100> tjaalton: yeah, will fast-track those - and I'll take a look at mesa and see if maybe we can stuff it in as well
<tjaalton> I've pushed mesa to the x-updates ppa to get community testing too
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rustc [i386] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.39.0+dfsg1+llvm-3ubuntu1] (i386-whitelist)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Packageset: Added linux-5.4 to kernel in focal
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Packageset: Added linux-meta-5.4 to kernel in focal
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Packageset: Added linux-restricted-modules-5.4 to kernel in focal
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Packageset: Added linux-signed-5.4 to kernel in focal
<Laney> think I figured out the gscan2pdf/arm64 hanging problem (autopkgtest-cloud side, *not* the problem in the package)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rustc [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.39.0+dfsg1+llvm-3ubuntu1] (i386-whitelist)
<tjaalton> Laney: oh?
<Laney> some stupid interaction with timeouts
<Laney> someone is still going to need to poke at why it started hanging in the build though
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: horizon (eoan-proposed/main) [3:16.0.0-0ubuntu1 => 3:16.0.0-0ubuntu1.1] (openstack, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rustc [arm64] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.39.0+dfsg1+llvm-3ubuntu1] (i386-whitelist)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pop-gtk-theme [source] (focal-proposed) [5.0.0~1576602011~19.10~7760154~ubuntu1]
<RAOF> Wow, you weren't lying when you said it had a weird version.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: qemu (bionic-proposed/main) [1:2.11+dfsg-1ubuntu7.21 => 1:2.11+dfsg-1ubuntu7.22] (ubuntu-server, virt)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: qemu (eoan-proposed/main) [1:4.0+dfsg-0ubuntu9.2 => 1:4.0+dfsg-0ubuntu9.3] (ubuntu-server, virt)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pop-gtk-theme [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [5.0.0~1576602011~19.10~7760154~ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rustc [armhf] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.39.0+dfsg1+llvm-3ubuntu1] (i386-whitelist)
<doko> please could you have a look at libuv1/i386 ?
<rbalint> sil2100, could you please merge that? https://code.launchpad.net/~rbalint/britney/hints-ubuntu/+merge/377891
<LocutusOfBorg> can any AA please remove fw4spl from the archive? removed in debian, #948369
<LocutusOfBorg> https://bugs.debian.org/948369
<ubot5> Debian bug 948369 in ftp.debian.org "RM: fw4spl -- ROM; fw4spl is replaced by sight" [Serious,Open]
<tjaalton> sil2100: another one to fast-track is nvidia-390, which now builds against 5.3 and is verified
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: vcversioner [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [2.16.0.0-2ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted mrtrix3 [amd64] (focal-proposed) [3.0~rc3+git135-g2b8e7d0c2-4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rustc [amd64] (focal-proposed) [1.39.0+dfsg1+llvm-3ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rustc [armhf] (focal-proposed) [1.39.0+dfsg1+llvm-3ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rustc [ppc64el] (focal-proposed) [1.39.0+dfsg1+llvm-3ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted vcversioner [amd64] (focal-proposed) [2.16.0.0-2ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pop-gtk-theme [amd64] (focal-proposed) [5.0.0~1576602011~19.10~7760154~ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rustc [i386] (focal-proposed) [1.39.0+dfsg1+llvm-3ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rustc [arm64] (focal-proposed) [1.39.0+dfsg1+llvm-3ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rustc [s390x] (focal-proposed) [1.39.0+dfsg1+llvm-3ubuntu1]
<sil2100> tjaalton: sure
<sil2100> rbalint: looking
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: cctools [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [7.0.9-5ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: cctools [s390x] (focal-proposed/universe) [7.0.9-5ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: cctools [ppc64el] (focal-proposed/universe) [7.0.9-5ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: cctools [arm64] (focal-proposed/universe) [7.0.9-5ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: cctools [armhf] (focal-proposed/universe) [7.0.9-5ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: rejected pop-icon-theme [source] (focal-proposed) [2.1.0~1571158475~19.10~6bf9347~ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: ubuntu-meta (bionic-proposed/main) [1.417.3 => 1.417.4] (core)
<sil2100> rbalint: hey! I'll be doing a few SRU reviews for bionic, mostly things useful for .4
<Laney> sil2100: ubuntu-meta is for .4
<Laney> and I was wondering how much of https://launchpadlibrarian.net/461682085/ubuntu-settings_19.10.4_20.04.1.diff.gz I should upload as SRU
<Laney> definitely the .gsettings-override change, but how much of the rest?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted cctools [amd64] (focal-proposed) [7.0.9-5ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted cctools [armhf] (focal-proposed) [7.0.9-5ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted cctools [s390x] (focal-proposed) [7.0.9-5ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted cctools [arm64] (focal-proposed) [7.0.9-5ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted cctools [ppc64el] (focal-proposed) [7.0.9-5ubuntu1]
<sil2100> Laney: ACK o/
<sil2100> rbasak: uh, by accident I pinged rbalint, so let me re-ping properly
<sil2100> rbasak: hey! I'll be doing a few SRU reviews for bionic, mostly things useful for .4
<sil2100> If you don't mind
<sil2100> For now I'm looking at mesa and ubuntu-meta
<rbasak> sil2100: sure, plase do. The only SRU-related item I've managed so far is to look at u-boot for Dave but I want to check with someone else (infinity?) on some details
<rbasak> dpkg triggers, Breaks, etc.
<Laney> for bionic, maybe I should just upload the default setting change and leave the package around
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted mesa [source] (eoan-proposed) [19.2.8-0ubuntu0~19.10.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted mesa [source] (bionic-proposed) [19.2.8-0ubuntu0~18.04.1]
<sil2100> rbasak: thanks, the u-boot SRU is critical for .4, without it the whole pi4 story can't move forward - maybe vorlon could also help in case infinity is not around?
<Laney> sil2100: going to upload https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/NHzBJNm3dB/ I think - making an empty binary package, hope that's ok
<Laney> feels safer than dropping it or conflicting it off or anything like that
<sil2100> Laney: ah, so meta drops it from the new images, but for existing users it would simply be changed to an empty binary package, yes?
<Laney> right
<Laney> if update-manager works nicely it should be presented as a candidate for autoremoval too, but would be ideal not to rely on that
<sil2100> Not a big fan of empty binary packages, but considering how many moving parts are in this SRU, I'm more than happy to pick this safe option
<sil2100> ;)
<Laney> great, thanks
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted ubuntu-meta [source] (bionic-proposed) [1.417.4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: ubuntu-settings (bionic-proposed/main) [18.04.6 => 18.04.7] (ubuntu-desktop)
<Laney> ok there's the other half
<Laney> see you o/
<sil2100> Thanks, will look at it in a moment
<vorlon> mwhudson: unfortunately no
<sil2100> rbasak: hey! Did you get the necessary clarification regarding u-boot?
<rbasak> sil2100: I'm still waiting to talk to someone, but otp right now
<rbasak> infinity: around?
<rbasak> I assume vorlon is unavailable to chat?
<sil2100> vorlon: hey! Do you have a moment by any chance? Robie would need to consult the u-boot packaging with someone experienced, it's critical for our pi4 .4 story
<vorlon> sil2100, rbasak: should I just review it myself?  I've got a couple of other things in flight at the moment so I can't look at it just this moment but I should be able to get to it this morning
<rbasak> I'm fine with that
<rbasak> https://git.launchpad.net/~waveform/ubuntu/+source/u-boot/log/?h=bionic-sru-pi4 and https://git.launchpad.net/~waveform/ubuntu/+source/u-boot/log/?h=focal-sru-pi4
<vorlon> ah so this is still for sponsorship, it's not in the queue yet for SRU review?
<rbasak> My concern is the upgrade path from Bionic to Focal, the dpkg trigger, the Breaks, and how flash-kernel is supposed to be invoked.
<rbasak> Correct
<rbasak> sil2100: my understanding is that someone also needs to do the SRU review?
<rbasak> It may be that a bunch of use cases I'm concerned about don't need to be maintained
<rbasak> One problem is that this is all unclear
<rbasak> But AFAICT, since u-boot-rpi doesn't depend on flash-kernel, the postinst can't rely on it being present
<vorlon> true
<rbasak> And even with a Breaks, that might mean that during upgrade from Bionic to Focal flash-kernel will be unavailable
<vorlon> true
<sil2100> rbasak: yeah
<rbasak> And after flash-kernel is upgraded reconfigured, flash-kernel will then never actually run, since waveform tells me that flash-kernel.postinst doesn't itself invoke itself.
<rbasak> I think we're agreed that the whole thing needs cleaning up
<waveform> vorlon, if you need additional context I'm happy to jump on a call and fill in any blanks (if you prefer)
<rbasak> But we're talking about SRUing this
<rbasak> So what do we need to support in Bionic
<rbasak> ?
<rbasak> And what use cases are we not allowed to break?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted ubuntu-settings [source] (bionic-proposed) [18.04.7]
<vorlon> "upgrading"
<vorlon> :)
<rbasak> :)
<rbasak> Do we modify flash-kernel then?
<rbasak> Have it run itself on postinst?
<rbasak> And would that break anything in a Bionic SRU?
<vorlon> I haven't followed the chain of the argument here, sorry. why wouldn't we just make u-boot-rpi depend on flash-kernel, if it invokes it?
<rbasak> Yes, that would also work
<rbasak> I think
<vorlon> I'd be worried about changing the behavior of flash-kernel, which is used for many devices that aren't rpi (though how many of those still work on bionic, I'm not sure)
<rbasak> Since with the Breaks, we'd be certain to have the newer flash-kernel configured at the time u-boot-rpi.postinst runs I believe, unless there's a dependency loop
<rbasak> Part of the reason I wanted someone else to look at this was to confirm that my understanding is correct.
<rbasak> Is it possible that someone on Bionic is using u-boot-rpi but not flash-kernel - for the binary, say, and with manual updates on the SD card?
<rbasak> If so, do we care about that use case?
<vorlon> rbasak: well, what I was going to want to check was whether the u-boot-rpi is installed during image builds etc in contexts where trying to run flash-kernel would be the wrong thing
<vorlon> I think /depending/ on flash-kernel should be fine in any case
<vorlon> rbasak, waveform: shouldn't there be a version guard around the invocation of rpi-config-migration in the postinst, so that we ensure we only run it once?
<vorlon> also: it has a shebang but is being sourced instead of executed in the postinst
<vorlon> ah I see there's a version check inside the rpi-config-migration code
<vorlon> (rather, in the postinst where it invokes the function from the sourced file)
<waveform> vorlon, good point on the #! - will drop that
<waveform> (probably left over from testing)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: qgis [s390x] (focal-proposed/universe) [3.4.15+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: qgis [ppc64el] (focal-proposed/universe) [3.4.15+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: qgis [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [3.4.15+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
<infinity> vorlon, waveform: Man, I hope flash-kernel only running itself in postinst triggered and not in configure isn't a bug introduced by me almost a decade ago, but I have a deep suspicion it might be. :P
<infinity> vorlon, waveform: I don't think "it's been like that since triggers were invented" is in any way an indication that it's correct.
<waveform> infinity, my assumption was "it's probably incorrect, but deliberate to avoid running flash-kernel redundantly when it's been upgraded and the kernel hasn't because that's as annoying as update-initramfs running lots and lots of times" :)
<waveform> so ... I was loathe to change it when that's a change for lots of platforms and I'm just tinkering with supporting one additional platform on an LTS release
<infinity> waveform: Except that updating initramfs-tools or flash-kernel both could imply that we're also changing/fixing your boot process in ways where we want/need the tool to run.
<waveform> infinity, yes - flash-kernel does after all contain all the u-boot scripts (and handles merging those with u-boot in a wide variety of interesting ways for an equally wide variety of platforms ... now including an entire custom method for raspberry pis :)
<infinity> waveform: If you look at initramfs-tools' postinst, it triggers itself for $1 != triggered, and does an untriggering run for $1 = triggered.
<infinity> You can sort of see the evolution of thought there, as I suspect I wrote or was involved in both of those. :/
<infinity> The initramfs-tools one is cleaner, using a dpkg-internal variable to determine it it's happening in a postinst context, unlike flash-kernel which has a home-brew detection var.
<infinity> But both work well enough.  Just need the other case for flash-kernel.
<waveform> ah yes, FLASH_KERNEL_NOTRIGGER=y :)
<rbasak> infinity: so what do you want for Bionic? u-boot-rpi Depends on flash-kernel, or the flash-kernel.postinst change?
<rbasak> Or is there a third option?
<infinity> The flash-kernel change is correct.  It'll need some testing in a few contexts to make sure it doesn't break expectations (especially because silly NO_TRIGGER var is silly, and we abuse it in image build scripts), but historically, u-boot variants haven't had external dependencies, and it'd be nice if they didn't start.
<infinity> On the other hand, it sounds like there's a new and exciting mess since back when I did armhf/fk/uboot stuff, cause u-boot never used to copy its own binaries around at all.
<infinity> Which is clearly also a mistake.
<infinity> Having two different things fiddling with that is fragile.
<waveform> absolutely agreed - would I be right in thinking flash-kernel ought to be taking care of that too?
<rbasak> I think we all agree on all of that.
<rbasak> But the question is what's acceptable for an SRU
<infinity> waveform: Yeah, flash-kernel should know which u-boot images belong to which board descriptions and have a copy file A to boot:B semantic in the board stanza.
<infinity> waveform: Obviously not today, though.
<waveform> infinity, yup - that's precisely my thoughts
<infinity> rbasak: I think fixing the f-k postinst is acceptable for an SRU.  A bit scary, but still acceptable.  It's entirely wrong that upgrading a bootloader doesn't upgrade the bootloader (and f-k is a bootloader even though it's not a bootloader)
<waveform> well, it's at least a bootloader *script* ... so part bootloader :)
<rbasak> infinity: fight that out with vorlon then please? :)
<infinity> I mean, adding the dependency is also "fine".  Except that it might pull f-k in weird places if there are build-deps on said u-boot or whatever.
<infinity> It's not a concern for image-building, where f-k will be there anyway, and image builds are already called with NO_TRIGGER to avoid the fact that f-k is braindead.
<infinity> At the end of the day, it's still wrong is upgrading flash-kernel to fix a bug in, say, a boot script, doesn't actually fix a bug in a boot script. :P
<infinity> But one could argue that if we've lived with that bug since precise or whatever, clearly no one cares, or the people who care have learned to work around it.
 * infinity shrugs.
<infinity> (Personally, I find "the affected people aren't whiny enough" isn't a particularly compelling reason to not fix a bug that's staring you in the face.)
<waveform> okay - is the consensus to fix flash-kernel "properly" for the SRU and ditch my horrid u-boot trigger? I'm happy to bash that together tonight if that's the consensus?
<infinity> waveform: I need to run out, but I can help this afternoon if we want to fix f-k.  If adding the dep is determined to get you over the hump and you're time-constrained, doing that for now is probably also fine.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: bibtexparser [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.1.0+ds-2ubuntu1] (no packageset)
<waveform> my impression is we're definitely time constrained - but I'm sufficiently familiar with all the bits now (I've been hacking on flash-kernel too for bionic) that I can throw all that together pretty quickly if that's the call
<infinity> I'm personally too time-constrained right now to put down my foot and "make a call", was just throwing some pennies in the ring.
 * infinity runs.
<waveform> heh - okay, vorlon: ^^
<rbasak> I'm happy to review and sponsor whatever method infinity and vorlon say is acceptable.
<waveform> in lieu of a decision I'm going to go ahead and put together another branch with the "clean" version: flash-kernel being called when $1 != triggered, no horrid extra trigger in u-boot, but u-boot still copying itself onto the boot part. (because that's a step too far for now), and update my current branch to include the dep on flash-kernel - when a decision is made we can pick the appropriate branch
<ahasenack> hi release team, please consider merging https://code.launchpad.net/~ahasenack/britney/gscan2pdf-badtest/+merge/377955 to badtest gscan2pdf, it's blocking many packages on a very flaky arm64 dep8 suite
<ahasenack> vorlon: ^seems you are actively looking at hints
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: qgis [armhf] (focal-proposed/universe) [3.4.15+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
<infinity> waveform: So, +1 on fixing flash-kernel from me.  Looks like configure) needs the same logic as triggered), namely it needs to run flash-kernel only if FLASH_KERNEL_SKIP isn't set.
<infinity> waveform: That should keep image builds safe, but fix the bug.
<infinity> waveform: Ideally, the way this should work is that flash-kernel will effectively be triggering itself, so if you just reinstall it on top of itself, you'll see it first trigger/defer, then see the trigger fire.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: casper (bionic-proposed/main) [1.394.1 => 1.394.2] (desktop-core, ubuntu-server)
<mwhudson> vorlon, infinity: could one of you look at this casper upload?
<infinity> mwhudson: One of me certainly can.
<mwhudson> mwhudson@anduril:~/src/pkg$ tar tvf casper_1.394.2.tar.xz  | grep 57poll
<mwhudson> -rwxr-xr-x 0/0             495 2020-01-16 23:39 casper-1.394.2/scripts/casper-bottom/57pollinate
<mwhudson> ^ because launchpad's diff will not actually be helpful
<infinity> waveform: I'm not sure what you mean by "no horrid extra trigger in u-boot", though.  If running flash-kernel after u-boot is upgraded is a good thing, then it's remains a good thing.  f-k internally triggers anyway if you call it from a maintscript, so it can be as simple as [ ! -x /usr/sbin/flash-kernel ] || flash-kernel
<infinity> mwhudson: In your copious free time, want to make debdiff spit out git-formatted patches so we can see mode changes? :P
<mwhudson> infinity: i was wondering about that
<mwhudson> is it in devscripts?
<infinity> It is.
<infinity> Would also be nice for symlinks (which diff just shows as added files, eww) and deletions.
<mwhudson> oh yeah the behaviour around symlinks has thrown me off so many times
<infinity> I believe patch(1) has been able to apply git patches for many years now, so we're probably approaching a point where debdiff generating them would be okay.
<mwhudson> infinity: oh heh i found this bug https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=907126 and then found that I FILED IT
<ubot5> Debian bug 907126 in devscripts "debdiff: please show mode changes when comparing source packages" [Wishlist,Open]
<infinity> mwhudson: Hah.
<waveform> infinity, okay - FLASH_KERNEL_SKIP changes make sense - I'll get those done and building in a mo. On the "horrid extra trigger in u-boot": the issue was that if u-boot and flash-kernel were both upgraded simultaneously (as it extremely likely in the bionic case), if u-boot calls flash-kernel in its postinst-configure, that trigger is lost when flash-kernel upgrades (won't matter now that flash-kernel calls itself in its own configure, but
<waveform> otherwise I was using the kernel's method of working around this: a trigger in u-boot to trigger the flash-kernel .. erm .. trigger)
<infinity> mwhudson: Followup, does this script exist in eoan and/or focal, and is the mode already correct there?
<mwhudson> infinity: it's in focal and yes
<mwhudson> (because casper in focal actually has tests!!!omg
<mwhudson> )
<infinity> Fancy.
<infinity> waveform: Right, the trigger possibly being lost is fine because we assume the package being triggered will trigger itself in that case.
<infinity> waveform: That assumption was wrong here, but that's because f-k is broken.
<infinity> waveform: Fixing f-k doesn't mean removing other triggers, cause we still want it triggered when f-k isn't being installed/upgraded.
<waveform> infinity, precisely - with flash-kernel callilng itself, no need for my horrid trigger-to-trigger-a-trigger hack :)
<waveform> in other words, this was an entirely new trigger just to work around f-k not calling itself; if it was pre-existing I would certainly leave it alone
<infinity> waveform: I don't follow your logic.  Unless your trigger was literally only needed in the case when both are being upgraded together...
<waveform> yes, precisely that
<infinity> waveform: Okay.  So, in the general case, upgrading u-boot-whatevs doesn't need an f-k run?
<infinity> waveform: (Though, it will when we move the copying logic to f-k where it belongs)
<waveform> yes and yes
<infinity> waveform: Sound like we both understand it the same?
<waveform> yup - you've got it :)
<infinity> waveform: Kay.  Then yes, +1 on your proposed changes.
<infinity> mwhudson: Acceptiferated.
<mwhudson> infinity: merci
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted casper [source] (bionic-proposed) [1.394.2]
<infinity> mwhudson: Ahh, so I see your bug requested a result, but didn't offer a solution (a good bug, by most estimates, but I find offering solutions can help smooth things along in the Debian world).
<mwhudson> infinity: er what's the best way of generating git format patches? diff(1) doesn't seem to support that
<infinity> mwhudson: Now that git's deeply entrenched in everyone's workflow, I'd suggest that devscripts depending on git and using "git diff dir1 dir2" would not be terrible.
<mwhudson> oh does that work?
<infinity> mwhudson: Unfortunately, the high speed interdiff path for v1 source packages won't be helped there, but it's probably long past time to deprecate or even entirely remove that code.
<infinity> mwhudson: It very much works.  It's how I verified your upload before accepting.
<mwhudson> infinity: i guess that also pointed out the trailing space in changelog huh
<infinity> mwhudson: I don't know if it's had the same level of security scrutiny as diff(1) has, for eg infinite loops and reverse path traversals, but no time like the present to force that issue. :P
<mwhudson> (i'm not sure how i do that so often, must be something in how i use vim)
<mwhudson> infinity: oh yeah, which package was it that used to make launchpad diff generation eat itself?
<infinity> udev
<infinity> Which got "solved" by systemd eating it and shuffling the tree a bit.
<infinity> Not sure if the diff bug was ever actually solved.
<infinity> Might have.
<infinity> mwhudson: As for trailing spaces in changelogs, learn to use "A".
<mwhudson> behold the mightily extreme fix https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/5V6VH7TkrT/
<mwhudson> (devscripts already depends on git)
<infinity> mwhudson: When you dch -i, you get dumped on the new line, but on the end char.  If you [i]nsert, you'll have a space after your entry.  If you [A]ppend, you end up at the end.
<mwhudson> infinity: ah that is probably it
<infinity> I'd argue that it's a dch bug that it doesn't dump you in append mode by default, but I suspect changing that behaviour 20+ years in might break a whole lot of brains.
<infinity> mwhudson: Anyhow, learning to use 'A' more in vi is a solid habit to get into anyway.  "I want to type at the very end of the line I'm on" is a pretty common programmer ask, but people's vi larnin' usually stops with "I learned how to insert, and after much cursing and some googling, I got out of the editor, done now."
<waveform> listchars might also be worth a look (to visually show trailing whitespace / tabs / etc.) - I find that quite handy
<infinity> Yeah, I show tabs/spaces/CF/LF, but I do them with printable chars because I had too many crap terminals in my life at one point, so they're a bit confusing at times in some more complex source.
<infinity> I should revisit that to use more unique unicode chars now that I live in a less 1975 world.
<waveform> infinity, https://github.com/waveform80/dotfiles/blob/master/vimrc#L122
<infinity> s/CF/CR/
<infinity> waveform: Ahh, that's not a terrible solution.
<infinity> waveform: I'd suggest the utf-8 trailing space should be U+1F4A9, but maybe that's better reserved for carriage returns.
<waveform> I probably wanted something minimal because occasionally I have to bite my tongue and deal with something that's riddled with trailing spaces :)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: qgis [arm64] (focal-proposed/universe) [3.4.15+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
<infinity> waveform: Yeah.  It's been a while since I've met something CRLF formatted, but there was a point whwre my vim config would just colour the whole thing red which, it turns out, can make a man irrationally angry.
<waveform> heh - sounds like an eminently rational reaction to me :)
<vorlon> infinity, waveform: where did the two of you land on the question of whether the u-boot SRU should be dependent on a change to flash-kernel also landing?
<vorlon> I'm usually wary of making SRUs interdependent on one another, especially when they're critical-path for a point release as is the case here
<waveform> vorlon, either way this landed the flash-kernel and u-boot SRUs would be dependent on each other (at least for the case of pi4 support in bionic, which is kind of the point here - updates to both are required for that end state)
<waveform> vorlon, I'm just putting together a flash-kernel which runs itself on upgrade (as it should), and a u-boot which doesn't have my horrid added trigger just to deal with running f-k when f-k upgrades - which is where infinity (and I) agreed (I believe?) the line should be drawn (for now; ultimately more changes are desired to u-boot and f-k but not for the bionic SRU)
<waveform> I've still got my original branches in case you don't like these changes, but frankly they're looking cleaner than my original proposition - I'll test them out on a real pi2/3/3+ upgrade once everything's built in the PPA
<waveform> vorlon, all done and pushed - it'll take a while to build and test the various upgrade scenarios, should I ping once that's all done or do you want to have a look in advance?
<cjwatson> infinity: The underlying diff bug was https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/diffutils/+bug/314436 and AFAIK has never been fixed.  LP applies resource limits nowadays as a mitigation.
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 314436 in diffutils (Ubuntu) "package-diff can generate infinite output" [High,Confirmed]
<cjwatson> [note, not actually infinite, just exponential]
<infinity> cjwatson: Neat.  I suspect switching to git diff would accidentally fix that only because it understands what a symlink is.  It would likely still fail for kernel filesystems where there are O(lots) of paths to the same node, but maybe those have mostly been fixed to "look" like links by now too.
<infinity> (But also, following links out of tree is bad, and hopefully it also would never do that)
<infinity> I guess the first point (it detects links and represents them as links, not the target) would imply it can't go out of tree.
<infinity> So, win-win.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: openbabel [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [3.0.0+dfsg-2] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: openbabel [s390x] (focal-proposed/universe) [3.0.0+dfsg-2] (kubuntu)
<vorlon> waveform: please give me a pointer :)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: openbabel [ppc64el] (focal-proposed/universe) [3.0.0+dfsg-2] (kubuntu)
#ubuntu-release 2020-01-23
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: openbabel [armhf] (focal-proposed/universe) [3.0.0+dfsg-2] (kubuntu)
<rbasak> On the topic of trailing whitespace, I use https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/6FdCxqXTQk/ to have vim show me those
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: openbabel [arm64] (focal-proposed/universe) [3.0.0+dfsg-2] (kubuntu)
<waveform> vorlon, built packages in https://launchpad.net/~waveform/+archive/ubuntu/pi4/+packages - branches for flash-kernel at https://code.launchpad.net/~waveform/ubuntu/+source/flash-kernel/+git/flash-kernel
<waveform> vorlon, branches for u-boot https://code.launchpad.net/~waveform/ubuntu/+source/u-boot/+git/u-boot - relevant branches in each repo are named "focal-clean-up" and "bionic-clean-up"; ignore top commits labelled as version bumps for PPA rebuilds; commits beneath these are the relevant bits
<waveform> in the case of the bionic backports the first commit in each branch (beyond bionic-devel) is the backport itself and can be compared to the state of ubuntu/devel; further commits on top of this are the changes required on top of the backport
<waveform> (other than the aforementioned changes which purely bump the version number to get PPA rebuilds)
<waveform> (these have all been rebased to the end of the patch series for trivial exclusion)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New source: ardour (focal-proposed/primary) [1:5.12.0-3ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ardour [source] (focal-proposed) [1:5.12.0-3ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted openbabel [arm64] (focal-proposed) [3.0.0+dfsg-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted openbabel [ppc64el] (focal-proposed) [3.0.0+dfsg-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted qgis [amd64] (focal-proposed) [3.4.15+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted qgis [armhf] (focal-proposed) [3.4.15+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted qgis [s390x] (focal-proposed) [3.4.15+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted openbabel [amd64] (focal-proposed) [3.0.0+dfsg-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted openbabel [s390x] (focal-proposed) [3.0.0+dfsg-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted qgis [ppc64el] (focal-proposed) [3.4.15+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted openbabel [armhf] (focal-proposed) [3.0.0+dfsg-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted qgis [arm64] (focal-proposed) [3.4.15+dfsg-1]
<doko> Eickmeyer: ardour re-uploaded. but ftbfs because of some libfluidsynth changes
<waveform> vorlon, pi2 migration tested - works nicely (including subsequent boot on pi4); will continue testing tomorrow, but I'd say it's looking good
<Eickmeyer[m]> doko: I already have the patch for that if you'd like it. In fact, I worked with the ardour team upstream to convert to a newer waf patch and build against fluidsynth2. Have a look: https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntustudio-dev/+git/ardour
<Eickmeyer[m]> It builds completely, but we're having some extreme difficulty getting debhelper to build the debs correctly.
<vorlon> waveform: thanks for the update
<Eickmeyer[m]> doko: teward and I have no idea why it isn't installing correctly, likely something wrong in the d/rules file.
<Eickmeyer[m]> doko: My version also builds waf using Python3.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gfsecret [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.4.6-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gspell [s390x] (focal-proposed/main) [1.8.2-2] (i386-whitelist, ubuntu-desktop)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: breezy-loom [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [3.0.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libyaml-pp-perl [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.018-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gspell [amd64] (focal-proposed/main) [1.8.2-2] (i386-whitelist, ubuntu-desktop)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gspell [ppc64el] (focal-proposed/main) [1.8.2-2] (i386-whitelist, ubuntu-desktop)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gfsecret [arm64] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.4.6-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: genomethreader [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.7.3+dfsg-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gfsecret [s390x] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.4.6-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gspell [armhf] (focal-proposed/main) [1.8.2-2] (i386-whitelist, ubuntu-desktop)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gfsecret [ppc64el] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.4.6-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gtk-layer-shell [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gspell [arm64] (focal-proposed/main) [1.8.2-2] (i386-whitelist, ubuntu-desktop)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: genomethreader [s390x] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.7.3+dfsg-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gtk-layer-shell [arm64] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gtk-layer-shell [ppc64el] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: kleborate [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.0.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gfsecret [armhf] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.4.6-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gtk-layer-shell [s390x] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gtk-layer-shell [armhf] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: genomethreader [arm64] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.7.3+dfsg-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: kleborate [s390x] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.0.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: genomethreader [ppc64el] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.7.3+dfsg-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: zytrax [s390x] (focal-proposed/universe) [0+git20190810-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: genomethreader [armhf] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.7.3+dfsg-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: zytrax [armhf] (focal-proposed/universe) [0+git20190810-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: zytrax [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [0+git20190810-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: zytrax [ppc64el] (focal-proposed/universe) [0+git20190810-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: kleborate [ppc64el] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.0.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: zytrax [arm64] (focal-proposed/universe) [0+git20190810-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: kleborate [arm64] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.0.0-1] (no packageset)
<doko> Eickmeyer: I'd like to stay out of the porting effort itself, can't commit to that. ardour's python dependencies now have ubuntu suffixes in the version, so won't be overridden. I'd recommend to get it to the archive using Python2 first. Still ftbfs for me (dh_shlibdeps: Aborting due to earlier error). but you're removing cdbs anyway, hooray)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gspell [amd64] (focal-proposed) [1.8.2-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gspell [armhf] (focal-proposed) [1.8.2-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gspell [s390x] (focal-proposed) [1.8.2-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted kleborate [arm64] (focal-proposed) [1.0.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted kleborate [s390x] (focal-proposed) [1.0.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gspell [arm64] (focal-proposed) [1.8.2-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted kleborate [amd64] (focal-proposed) [1.0.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gspell [ppc64el] (focal-proposed) [1.8.2-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted kleborate [ppc64el] (focal-proposed) [1.0.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted zytrax [amd64] (focal-proposed) [0+git20190810-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted zytrax [armhf] (focal-proposed) [0+git20190810-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted zytrax [s390x] (focal-proposed) [0+git20190810-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted zytrax [arm64] (focal-proposed) [0+git20190810-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted zytrax [ppc64el] (focal-proposed) [0+git20190810-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted genomethreader [amd64] (focal-proposed) [1.7.3+dfsg-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted genomethreader [armhf] (focal-proposed) [1.7.3+dfsg-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted genomethreader [s390x] (focal-proposed) [1.7.3+dfsg-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gfsecret [arm64] (focal-proposed) [0.4.6-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gfsecret [ppc64el] (focal-proposed) [0.4.6-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted genomethreader [arm64] (focal-proposed) [1.7.3+dfsg-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gfsecret [amd64] (focal-proposed) [0.4.6-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gfsecret [s390x] (focal-proposed) [0.4.6-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted genomethreader [ppc64el] (focal-proposed) [1.7.3+dfsg-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gfsecret [armhf] (focal-proposed) [0.4.6-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted breezy-loom [amd64] (focal-proposed) [3.0.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gtk-layer-shell [arm64] (focal-proposed) [0.1.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gtk-layer-shell [ppc64el] (focal-proposed) [0.1.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libyaml-pp-perl [amd64] (focal-proposed) [0.018-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gtk-layer-shell [amd64] (focal-proposed) [0.1.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gtk-layer-shell [s390x] (focal-proposed) [0.1.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gtk-layer-shell [armhf] (focal-proposed) [0.1.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New source: mu-editor (focal-proposed/primary) [1.0.2+dfsg-4build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New source: node-node-sass (focal-proposed/primary) [4.12.0-2build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted mu-editor [source] (focal-proposed) [1.0.2+dfsg-4build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted node-node-sass [source] (focal-proposed) [4.12.0-2build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: mu-editor [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.0.2+dfsg-4build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted mu-editor [amd64] (focal-proposed) [1.0.2+dfsg-4build1]
<ginggs> would someone please kick the can along 'force-badtest python-asdf/2.5.0-1/s390x' ? - LP: #1686079
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1686079 in python-asdf (Ubuntu) "python-asdf is broken on big endian architectures" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1686079
<ginggs> would someone please 'force-badtest r-cran-parameters/0.3.0-1' ? - LP: #1860648
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1860648 in r-cran-testthat (Ubuntu) "r-cran-parameters: autopkgtest regression in -release" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1860648
<locutus_> can anybody please remove svn-workbench, removed from debian testing because of debian bug #938608 ?
<ubot5> Debian bug 938608 in src:svn-workbench "svn-workbench: Python2 removal in sid/bullseye" [Serious,Open] http://bugs.debian.org/938608
<locutus_> so pycxx and subversion can migrate
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: netcdf-fortran [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [4.5.2+ds-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: netcdf-fortran [s390x] (focal-proposed/universe) [4.5.2+ds-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: netcdf [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [1:4.7.3-1] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: netcdf [s390x] (focal-proposed/universe) [1:4.7.3-1] (kubuntu)
<apw> locutus__, that isn't a removal bug though
<apw> (well not yet)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: netcdf-fortran [ppc64el] (focal-proposed/universe) [4.5.2+ds-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: netcdf [ppc64el] (focal-proposed/universe) [1:4.7.3-1] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: netcdf-fortran [armhf] (focal-proposed/universe) [4.5.2+ds-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: netcdf [arm64] (focal-proposed/universe) [1:4.7.3-1] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: netcdf-fortran [arm64] (focal-proposed/universe) [4.5.2+ds-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: systemd (bionic-proposed/main) [237-3ubuntu10.33 => 237-3ubuntu10.34] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: netcdf [armhf] (focal-proposed/universe) [1:4.7.3-1] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: systemd (eoan-proposed/main) [242-7ubuntu3.2 => 242-7ubuntu3.3] (core)
<ddstreet> sil2100 any change you could reject the older systemd uploads to b/e, and do you have time to review/approve the new systemd uploads for b/e?
<sil2100> ddstreet: hey! Will try to get to that, I'm a bit burried deep under .4 work recently ;)
<ddstreet> yep figured you were deep in point release land :)  thanks!
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected systemd [source] (eoan-proposed) [242-7ubuntu3.3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted netcdf-fortran [amd64] (focal-proposed) [4.5.2+ds-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted netcdf-fortran [armhf] (focal-proposed) [4.5.2+ds-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted netcdf-fortran [s390x] (focal-proposed) [4.5.2+ds-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted netcdf [arm64] (focal-proposed) [1:4.7.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted netcdf [ppc64el] (focal-proposed) [1:4.7.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted netcdf-fortran [arm64] (focal-proposed) [4.5.2+ds-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted netcdf [amd64] (focal-proposed) [1:4.7.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted netcdf [s390x] (focal-proposed) [1:4.7.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted netcdf-fortran [ppc64el] (focal-proposed) [4.5.2+ds-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected systemd [source] (bionic-proposed) [237-3ubuntu10.34]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted netcdf [armhf] (focal-proposed) [1:4.7.3-1]
<apw> ddstreet, ^ at least the old ones handled cc: sil2100
<locutus__> apw, can't we kick out from release to proposed at least?
<apw> locutus__, that is entirely a more reasonable request
<ddstreet> thanks for removing those apw
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: cockpit (disco-backports/universe) [210-1~ubuntu19.04.1 => 211-1~ubuntu19.04.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: cockpit (eoan-backports/universe) [210-1~ubuntu19.10.1 => 211-1~ubuntu19.10.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: cockpit (bionic-backports/universe) [210-1~ubuntu18.04.1 => 211-1~ubuntu18.04.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted cockpit [source] (bionic-backports) [211-1~ubuntu18.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted cockpit [source] (eoan-backports) [211-1~ubuntu19.10.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted cockpit [source] (disco-backports) [211-1~ubuntu19.04.1]
<apw> locutus__, in progress
<locutus__> apw, thanks!
<locutus__> <LocutusOfBorg> can any AA please remove fw4spl from the archive? removed in debian, #948369
<locutus__> <LocutusOfBorg> https://bugs.debian.org/948369
<ubot5> Debian bug 948369 in ftp.debian.org "RM: fw4spl -- ROM; fw4spl is replaced by sight" [Serious,Open]
<locutus__> and if you have time ^^ that one is removed forever
<ahasenack> vorlon: thanks for hinting gscan2pdf. I was naïve to think that was the last blocker for net-snmp, though :)
<LocutusOfBorg> vorlon, I had to no-change rebuild libgpg-error, and now the hint needs a bump
<LocutusOfBorg> autopkgtest for libgpg-error/1.36-7build1: amd64: Pass, arm64: Always failed, armhf: Always failed, i386: Regression ♻ , ppc64el: Pass, s390x: Pass
<LocutusOfBorg> can you please bump it, or permanently disable that i386 failure? (I finally fixed libassuan/wine sadness)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: lvm2 (eoan-proposed/main) [2.03.02-2ubuntu6 => 2.03.02-2ubuntu6.1] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: lvm2 (bionic-proposed/main) [2.02.176-4.1ubuntu3.18.04.2 => 2.02.176-4.1ubuntu3.18.04.3] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: u-boot (bionic-proposed/main) [2018.07~rc3+dfsg1-0ubuntu3~18.04.2 => 2019.07+dfsg-1ubuntu3~18.04.1] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-csa [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.1.10-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-csa [s390x] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.1.10-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-csa [ppc64el] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.1.10-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: azure-cosmos-python [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [3.1.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libnbd [s390x] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.2.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libnbd [ppc64el] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.2.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: lybniz [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [3.0.4-1] (edubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ruby-equatable [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.6.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: liac-arff [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [2.4.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: votca-tools [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.6~rc1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ruby-tty-color [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.5.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: zxing-cpp [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.0.8+ds2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: qnetstatview [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.5.5-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: tl-expected [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.0.0~dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: qnetstatview [ppc64el] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.5.5-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: zxing-cpp [ppc64el] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.0.8+ds2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ruby-kramdown [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.17.0-3] (i386-whitelist)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: votca-tools [ppc64el] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.6~rc1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: qnetstatview [s390x] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.5.5-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: zxing-cpp [s390x] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.0.8+ds2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-bioc-org.hs.eg.db [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [3.10.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-csa [arm64] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.1.10-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-csa [armhf] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.1.10-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New source: python-bibtex (focal-proposed/primary) [1.2.7-1ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted bibtexparser [amd64] (focal-proposed) [1.1.0+ds-2ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-csa [amd64] (focal-proposed) [0.1.10-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-csa [armhf] (focal-proposed) [0.1.10-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-csa [s390x] (focal-proposed) [0.1.10-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-bibtex [source] (focal-proposed) [1.2.7-1ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-csa [ppc64el] (focal-proposed) [0.1.10-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-csa [arm64] (focal-proposed) [0.1.10-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libnbd [armhf] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.2.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted azure-cosmos-python [amd64] (focal-proposed) [3.1.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-bioc-org.hs.eg.db [amd64] (focal-proposed) [3.10.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted lybniz [amd64] (focal-proposed) [3.0.4-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ruby-equatable [amd64] (focal-proposed) [0.6.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted liac-arff [amd64] (focal-proposed) [2.4.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ruby-tty-color [amd64] (focal-proposed) [0.5.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ruby-kramdown [amd64] (focal-proposed) [1.17.0-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted tl-expected [amd64] (focal-proposed) [1.0.0~dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-bibtex [s390x] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.2.7-1ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-bibtex [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.2.7-1ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-bibtex [ppc64el] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.2.7-1ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: qnetstatview [arm64] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.5.5-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: qnetstatview [armhf] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.5.5-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-bibtex [armhf] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.2.7-1ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-bibtex [arm64] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.2.7-1ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: zxing-cpp [arm64] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.0.8+ds2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: zxing-cpp [armhf] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.0.8+ds2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: votca-tools [arm64] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.6~rc1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-bibtex [amd64] (focal-proposed) [1.2.7-1ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-bibtex [armhf] (focal-proposed) [1.2.7-1ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-bibtex [s390x] (focal-proposed) [1.2.7-1ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted zxing-cpp [arm64] (focal-proposed) [1.0.8+ds2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted zxing-cpp [ppc64el] (focal-proposed) [1.0.8+ds2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-bibtex [arm64] (focal-proposed) [1.2.7-1ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted zxing-cpp [amd64] (focal-proposed) [1.0.8+ds2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted zxing-cpp [s390x] (focal-proposed) [1.0.8+ds2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-bibtex [ppc64el] (focal-proposed) [1.2.7-1ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted zxing-cpp [armhf] (focal-proposed) [1.0.8+ds2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted qnetstatview [amd64] (focal-proposed) [1.5.5-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted qnetstatview [armhf] (focal-proposed) [1.5.5-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted qnetstatview [s390x] (focal-proposed) [1.5.5-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted qnetstatview [arm64] (focal-proposed) [1.5.5-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted qnetstatview [ppc64el] (focal-proposed) [1.5.5-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: qtbase-opensource-src [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [5.12.5+dfsg-7] (i386-whitelist, kubuntu, qt5)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted qtbase-opensource-src [amd64] (focal-proposed) [5.12.5+dfsg-7]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted lvm2 [source] (eoan-proposed) [2.03.02-2ubuntu6.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted lvm2 [source] (bionic-proposed) [2.02.176-4.1ubuntu3.18.04.3]
<sil2100> doko: hey! We would need to promote finalrd to main in bionic - it's already in main for all other series, does it need a MIR re-review?
<sil2100> doko: for now I asked this question on the previous MIR bug: LP: #1785267
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1785267 in finalrd (Ubuntu Bionic) "[MIR] finalrd" [Critical,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1785267
<sil2100> doko: should I just promote it?
<doko> sil2100: I just would notify the secrity team about it
<doko> but yes, promoting seems fine
<doko> coreycb: python-taskflow probably needs a MIR for pydot
<coreycb> doko: thanks I'll take a look
<dannf> tjaalton: would you mind accepting fwupd-signed into proposed? having fwupd there but not the corresponding -signed is apparently causing LP: #1860536
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1860536 in fwupd (Ubuntu) "fwupd-signed 1.2.10-1ubuntu4 not available in eoan-proposed" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1860536
<sil2100> doko: thank you o/ Will do that
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: u-boot (bionic-proposed/main) [2018.07~rc3+dfsg1-0ubuntu3~18.04.2 => 2019.07+dfsg-1ubuntu3~18.04.1] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected u-boot [source] (bionic-proposed) [2019.07+dfsg-1ubuntu3~18.04.1]
<tjaalton> dannf: huh, I thought sil2100 fixed that already?
<tjaalton> dannf: oh eoan
<tjaalton> dannf: pls don't mark bugs fix committed, the sru tooling does that when it's acceptd
<tjaalton> -ed
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted fwupd-signed [source] (eoan-proposed) [1.10.2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: u-boot (bionic-proposed/main) [2018.07~rc3+dfsg1-0ubuntu3~18.04.2 => 2019.07+dfsg-1ubuntu4~18.04.1] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected u-boot [source] (bionic-proposed) [2019.07+dfsg-1ubuntu3~18.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted u-boot [source] (bionic-proposed) [2019.07+dfsg-1ubuntu4~18.04.1]
<ddstreet> tjaalton if you have time tomorrow, could you possibly review the systemd uploads to b/e?  i just re-uploaded them today (with more bugfixes), they were initially uploaded ~2 weeks ago
<ddstreet> vorlon or if you have time to review systemd in b/e
<ddstreet> correction, uploaded a bit over 1 week ago, not ~2
<Eickmeyer[m]> doko: Did you see my message about what I did with Ardour to get it to build with waf built with Python3?
<Eickmeyer[m]> doko: and Fluidsynth 2?
<Eickmeyer[m]> doko: The only problem is that the packages aren't populating, I think something is weird in the d/rules file, but teward and I aren't sure.
<teward> To be fair: i haveny looked yet today
<teward> Food poisoning
<teward> Ate bad food yesterday
<Eickmeyer[m]> Oof, my condolances, teward .
<vorlon> ddstreet: so I'm out today and half of tomorrow; if the reupload had just been the change to the existing patch we'd already discussed I could push this through, but I don't think I'm going to have time to review the further changes
<vorlon> ddstreet: I will ask though, for LP: #1847816, have you filed bugs on these kernels? I don't see any reason to exclude scsi_debug from any of them
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1847816 in systemd (Ubuntu Eoan) "storage autopkgtest always fails with linux-{kvm,azure,etc} kernels that don't include scsi_debug module" [Low,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1847816
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: wpewebkit [s390x] (focal-proposed/universe) [2.26.3-1] (no packageset)
#ubuntu-release 2020-01-24
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: wpewebkit [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [2.26.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: wpewebkit [ppc64el] (focal-proposed/universe) [2.26.3-1] (no packageset)
<RikMills> vorlon: I'm sure you would anyway, but for the record can I request kwin added to i386 hints next time you update them. thanks
<vorlon> RikMills: yep (and grr, there had been a hint but I dropped it because sometimes britney dtrt about not running the i386 tests and sometimes it doesn't)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: wpewebkit [armhf] (focal-proposed/universe) [2.26.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted wpewebkit [amd64] (focal-proposed) [2.26.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted wpewebkit [ppc64el] (focal-proposed) [2.26.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted wpewebkit [armhf] (focal-proposed) [2.26.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted wpewebkit [s390x] (focal-proposed) [2.26.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-virustotal-api [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.1.10-1] (no packageset)
<doko> Laney, vorlon: is it expected that cloud-init is installed while running autopkg tests?
<Laney> doko: I think there's something in the setup-command to remove it
<doko> Laney: need to do that in the autopkg test?
<Laney> don't think so
<Laney> got a link?
<doko> see http://autopkgtest.ubuntu.com/packages/p/python-jsonschema/focal/amd64 (the one triggered by mwhudson). python3-json-pointer is still installed
<doko> i.e. the import succeeds, without having it installed during the setup
<Laney> you think that would have been removed with an autoremove or something?
<doko> with the fixed python3-json-pointer the test succeeds. but it shouldn't fail in the first place, because the test doesn't have a dependency on python3-json-pointer
<doko> apperently it's still there
<Laney> it's always a risk that you'll have random stuff installed, because the base system is an ubuntu cloud image
<doko> that's why I'm asking if cloud-init is removed, including it's dependencies
<Laney> cloud-init itself is, but I don't think we run autoremove after that
<doko> you should, IMHO
<Laney> but I guess I'm saying that you might get the problem with some other package later on, something that we don't remove
<Laney> i.e. we can't guarantee a minimal system with only your test depends
<doko> well, but pretty please not a complete python3 stack ...
<Laney> don't think it'd help:
<Laney> ubuntu@autopkgtest:~$ sudo apt autoremove
<Laney> Reading package lists... Done
<Laney> Building dependency tree
<Laney> Reading state information... Done
<Laney> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<Laney> it's marked as manually installed
<doko> but there are way too many python modules installed
<Laney> any idea why they are manual?
<doko> sorry, no, not involved with the images
<doko> Odd_Bloke: ^^^ ?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-virustotal-api [amd64] (focal-proposed) [1.1.10-1]
<doko> Laney: ahh, and the test succeeded on armhf, so python3-json-pointer is not installed on the armhf image. happy debugging ...
<doko> maybe list the installed packages before running the test
<Laney> doko: it's in the artifacts already, testbed-packages
<juliank> Laney: we should run apt-mark minimize-manual -y and then do an autoremove I guess
<juliank> Laney only available in recent versions, though
<Laney> TIL that command
<Laney> juliank: do you fancy doing a merge request for that? autopkgtest setup-testbed script
<juliank> I should test it first I guess
<juliank> I guess we can just do "apt-mark minimize-manual -y || true"
<juliank> to avoid it failing on old releases where it does not exist
<Laney> indeed
<juliank> The following packages will be marked as automatically installed:
<juliank>   dbus cron file mime-support uuid-runtime logrotate libpam-systemd psmisc
<juliank> doesn't really help much it seems
<juliank> I guess we could do (eoan+ only) apt-mark manual '?and(?installed,?not(?name(^ubuntu-minimal))'
<juliank> and then autoremove
<juliank> it might eat a bit too much
<juliank> heh that also removes kernel meta package
<ddstreet> apw if you're around, could you review https://code.launchpad.net/~ddstreet/autopkgtest-cloud/+git/autopkgtest-cloud/+merge/377688
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: votca-tools [s390x] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.6~rc1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: votca-tools [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.6~rc1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: votca-tools [ppc64el] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.6~rc1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: votca-tools [arm64] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.6~rc1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: votca-tools [armhf] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.6~rc1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted votca-tools [amd64] (focal-proposed) [1.6~rc1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted votca-tools [ppc64el] (focal-proposed) [1.6~rc1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted votca-tools [arm64] (focal-proposed) [1.6~rc1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted votca-tools [ppc64el] (focal-proposed) [1.6~rc1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted votca-tools [arm64] (focal-proposed) [1.6~rc1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted votca-tools [armhf] (focal-proposed) [1.6~rc1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted votca-tools [amd64] (focal-proposed) [1.6~rc1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted votca-tools [s390x] (focal-proposed) [1.6~rc1-2]
<bdmurray> sil2100: I've just uploaded an updated u-r-u for 18.04.4.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: ubuntu-release-upgrader (bionic-proposed/main) [1:18.04.36 => 1:18.04.37] (core)
<apw> ddstreet, in case you didn't see emails ... reviewed
<ddstreet> apw thanks!
<apw> ddstreet, not being able to test things is stupid at best
<Laney> soon we'll have a sane staging setup
<Laney> can merge that ye
<Laney> ok that is there
<dannf> tjaalton: belated thx :)
<Odd_Bloke> doko: I'm not involved in the images either any longer. :)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: flash-kernel (bionic-proposed/main) [3.98ubuntu8.18.04.1 => 3.98ubuntu10~18.04.1] (core)
<vorlon> infinity: could I get an i386 build record for enchant-2, please?
<infinity> vorlon: Sure.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted poppler [source] (eoan-proposed) [0.80.0-0ubuntu1.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Packageset: Removed gnome-doc-utils from i386-whitelist in focal
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Packageset: Added enchant-2 to i386-whitelist in focal
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Packageset: Added libmoox-aliases-perl to i386-whitelist in focal
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Packageset: Added python-toml to i386-whitelist in focal
<juliank> ooh, a poppler
<juliank> I totally forgot I had uploaded that :-)
<tjaalton> yeah, the queue has been neglected a bit
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted pam [source] (eoan-proposed) [1.3.1-5ubuntu1.19.10.1]
<juliank> thanks tjaalton
<tjaalton> yw
<doko> tjaalton: libglvnd is a pending transition
<tjaalton> doko: mesa holding it back
<doko> ugh
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted x2goclient [source] (eoan-proposed) [4.1.2.1-2ubuntu0.19.10.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted x2goclient [source] (bionic-proposed) [4.1.1.1-2ubuntu0.18.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted x2goclient [source] (xenial-proposed) [4.0.5.1-1ubuntu0.16.04.1]
<mdeslaur> yay, srus!
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted flash-kernel [source] (bionic-proposed) [3.98ubuntu10~18.04.1]
<ginggs> \o/
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted bluez [source] (eoan-proposed) [5.50-0ubuntu5]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted bluez [source] (bionic-proposed) [5.48-0ubuntu3.3]
<ahasenack> vorlon: hi, frr is not being built on i386 (https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/frr/7.2-1ubuntu1), could its i386 dep8 test please be hinted?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pam-wrapper [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.0.7-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pam-wrapper [s390x] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.0.7-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pam-wrapper [ppc64el] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.0.7-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: cool-retro-term [ppc64el] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.1.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: cool-retro-term [s390x] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.1.1-1] (no packageset)
<vorlon> ahasenack: done
<ahasenack> \o/ thanks
<ahasenack> vorlon: do I need to retrigger it, or just wait for the next run?
<vorlon> ahasenack: just wait for the next run after the current one
<ahasenack> ok
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted xdg-desktop-portal [source] (eoan-proposed) [1.4.2-2ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: clap [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.14.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-enable [s390x] (focal-proposed/universe) [4.8.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: patroni [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.6.3-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pytest-filter-subpackage [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.1.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: votca-csg [s390x] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.6~rc1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: shotcut [s390x] (focal-proposed/universe) [19.12.31-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: cool-retro-term [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.1.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pam-wrapper [arm64] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.0.7-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pyutilib [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [5.7.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: votca-csg [ppc64el] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.6~rc1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-rank2classes [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.3.1.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: shotcut [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [19.12.31-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pam-wrapper [armhf] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.0.7-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: votca-csg [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.6~rc1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted openssh [source] (eoan-proposed) [1:8.0p1-6ubuntu0.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-enable [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [4.8.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: shotcut [ppc64el] (focal-proposed/universe) [19.12.31-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-enable [ppc64el] (focal-proposed/universe) [4.8.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted openssh [source] (bionic-proposed) [1:7.6p1-4ubuntu0.4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted openssh [source] (xenial-proposed) [1:7.2p2-4ubuntu2.9]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: cool-retro-term [armhf] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.1.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: cool-retro-term [arm64] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.1.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted cool-retro-term [amd64] (focal-proposed) [1.1.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted cool-retro-term [armhf] (focal-proposed) [1.1.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted cool-retro-term [s390x] (focal-proposed) [1.1.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted cool-retro-term [arm64] (focal-proposed) [1.1.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted cool-retro-term [ppc64el] (focal-proposed) [1.1.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted python-oslo.policy [source] (bionic-proposed) [1.33.1-0ubuntu2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pam-wrapper [amd64] (focal-proposed) [1.0.7-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pam-wrapper [armhf] (focal-proposed) [1.0.7-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pam-wrapper [s390x] (focal-proposed) [1.0.7-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pam-wrapper [arm64] (focal-proposed) [1.0.7-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pyutilib [amd64] (focal-proposed) [5.7.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pam-wrapper [ppc64el] (focal-proposed) [1.0.7-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted clap [amd64] (focal-proposed) [0.14.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pytest-filter-subpackage [amd64] (focal-proposed) [0.1.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-enable [armhf] (focal-proposed/universe) [4.8.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted patroni [amd64] (focal-proposed) [1.6.3-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: votca-csg [armhf] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.6~rc1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-enable [arm64] (focal-proposed/universe) [4.8.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-enable [amd64] (focal-proposed) [4.8.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-enable [armhf] (focal-proposed) [4.8.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-enable [s390x] (focal-proposed) [4.8.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-enable [arm64] (focal-proposed) [4.8.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: shotcut [arm64] (focal-proposed/universe) [19.12.31-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-enable [ppc64el] (focal-proposed) [4.8.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: votca-csg [arm64] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.6~rc1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted sysdig [source] (eoan-proposed) [0.24.1-1ubuntu4~19.10.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: livecd-rootfs (bionic-proposed/main) [2.525.38 => 2.525.39] (desktop-core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted livecd-rootfs [source] (bionic-proposed) [2.525.39]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted votca-csg [amd64] (focal-proposed) [1.6~rc1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted votca-csg [armhf] (focal-proposed) [1.6~rc1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted votca-csg [s390x] (focal-proposed) [1.6~rc1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted votca-csg [arm64] (focal-proposed) [1.6~rc1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted votca-csg [ppc64el] (focal-proposed) [1.6~rc1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-rank2classes [amd64] (focal-proposed) [1.3.1.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted shotcut [arm64] (focal-proposed) [19.12.31-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted shotcut [s390x] (focal-proposed) [19.12.31-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted shotcut [amd64] (focal-proposed) [19.12.31-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted shotcut [ppc64el] (focal-proposed) [19.12.31-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted ubuntu-release-upgrader [source] (bionic-proposed) [1:18.04.37]
<doko> vorlon: please remove the python-defaults hint
<vorlon> doko: done (you don't want it anymore?)
<doko> why, it migrated
<vorlon> ah ok
<vorlon> I only checked rmadison :)
<apw> anyone reporting focal flash-kernel trigger borkage on install ?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed-oem-osp1 [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [5.0.0-1037.42] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed-oem-osp1 [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [5.0.0-1037.42]
<mdeslaur> ah, still no love for the apache2 sru?
<mdeslaur> :(
#ubuntu-release 2020-01-25
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ardour [s390x] (focal-proposed/universe) [1:5.12.0-3ubuntu2] (ubuntustudio)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ardour [ppc64el] (focal-proposed/universe) [1:5.12.0-3ubuntu2] (ubuntustudio)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ardour [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [1:5.12.0-3ubuntu2] (ubuntustudio)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ardour [amd64] (focal-proposed) [1:5.12.0-3ubuntu2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ardour [s390x] (focal-proposed) [1:5.12.0-3ubuntu2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ardour [ppc64el] (focal-proposed) [1:5.12.0-3ubuntu2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libnbd [s390x] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.2.1-1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libgwenhywfar [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [5.1.2-2] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libgwenhywfar [s390x] (focal-proposed/universe) [5.1.2-2] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libnbd [armhf] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.2.1-1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libnbd [ppc64el] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.2.1-1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libgwenhywfar [armhf] (focal-proposed/universe) [5.1.2-2] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libgwenhywfar [arm64] (focal-proposed/universe) [5.1.2-2] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libnbd [armhf] (focal-proposed) [1.2.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libnbd [s390x] (focal-proposed) [1.2.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libnbd [ppc64el] (focal-proposed) [1.2.1-1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libnbd [ppc64el] (focal-proposed) [1.2.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libnbd [s390x] (focal-proposed) [1.2.1-1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libnbd [armhf] (focal-proposed) [1.2.1-1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libgwenhywfar [ppc64el] (focal-proposed/universe) [5.1.2-2] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libgwenhywfar [amd64] (focal-proposed) [5.1.2-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libgwenhywfar [armhf] (focal-proposed) [5.1.2-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libgwenhywfar [s390x] (focal-proposed) [5.1.2-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libgwenhywfar [arm64] (focal-proposed) [5.1.2-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libgwenhywfar [ppc64el] (focal-proposed) [5.1.2-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libaqbanking [s390x] (focal-proposed/universe) [6.0.1-2] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libaqbanking [ppc64el] (focal-proposed/universe) [6.0.1-2] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libaqbanking [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [6.0.1-2] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libaqbanking [armhf] (focal-proposed/universe) [6.0.1-2] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libaqbanking [arm64] (focal-proposed/universe) [6.0.1-2] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libaqbanking [amd64] (focal-proposed) [6.0.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libaqbanking [armhf] (focal-proposed) [6.0.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libaqbanking [s390x] (focal-proposed) [6.0.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libaqbanking [arm64] (focal-proposed) [6.0.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libaqbanking [ppc64el] (focal-proposed) [6.0.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: alsa-lib [s390x] (focal-proposed/main) [1.2.1.2-2ubuntu1] (core, i386-whitelist)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: alsa-lib [amd64] (focal-proposed/main) [1.2.1.2-2ubuntu1] (core, i386-whitelist)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: alsa-lib [ppc64el] (focal-proposed/main) [1.2.1.2-2ubuntu1] (core, i386-whitelist)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: alsa-lib [i386] (focal-proposed/main) [1.2.1.2-2ubuntu1] (core, i386-whitelist)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: alsa-lib [armhf] (focal-proposed/main) [1.2.1.2-2ubuntu1] (core, i386-whitelist)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: alsa-lib [arm64] (focal-proposed/main) [1.2.1.2-2ubuntu1] (core, i386-whitelist)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted alsa-lib [amd64] (focal-proposed) [1.2.1.2-2ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted alsa-lib [armhf] (focal-proposed) [1.2.1.2-2ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted alsa-lib [ppc64el] (focal-proposed) [1.2.1.2-2ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted alsa-lib [arm64] (focal-proposed) [1.2.1.2-2ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted alsa-lib [s390x] (focal-proposed) [1.2.1.2-2ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted alsa-lib [i386] (focal-proposed) [1.2.1.2-2ubuntu1]
<locutus_> doko, python3 regressed in 3.8...
<locutus_> python3-config --ldflags
<locutus_> -L/usr/lib/python3.6/config-3.6m-x86_64-linux-gnu -L/usr/lib -lpython3.6m -lpthread -ldl  -lutil -lm  -Xlinker -export-dynamic -Wl,-O1 -Wl,-Bsymbolic-functions
<locutus_> python3-config  --ldflags
<locutus_> -L/usr/lib/python3.8/config-3.8-x86_64-linux-gnu -L/usr/lib  -lcrypt -lpthread -ldl  -lutil -lm -lm
<locutus_> this is confusing programs expecting the library to be there (e.g. qgis)
<locutus_> I'm hacking rules manually, but I think the fix should be done in python3-config
<locutus_> (unless I missed something)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pep517 [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.7.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-publicsuffix2 [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [2.20191221-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: naev [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.7.0-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: naev [s390x] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.7.0-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: naev [ppc64el] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.7.0-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: naev [arm64] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.7.0-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: naev [armhf] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.7.0-3] (no packageset)
#ubuntu-release 2020-01-26
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted naev [amd64] (focal-proposed) [0.7.0-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted naev [armhf] (focal-proposed) [0.7.0-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted naev [s390x] (focal-proposed) [0.7.0-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-publicsuffix2 [amd64] (focal-proposed) [2.20191221-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted naev [arm64] (focal-proposed) [0.7.0-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pep517 [amd64] (focal-proposed) [0.7.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted naev [ppc64el] (focal-proposed) [0.7.0-3]
<doko> locutus_: you are missing --embed. if it's an extension. it shouldn't be linked with the shared library
<locutus_> thanks!
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: dnsmap [amd64] (focal-proposed/none) [0.35-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libinstpatch [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.1.2-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: dnsmap [s390x] (focal-proposed/none) [0.35-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-tinytest [amd64] (focal-proposed/none) [1.1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-certbot-dns-gandi [amd64] (focal-proposed/none) [1.2.5-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libinstpatch [ppc64el] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.1.2-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libinstpatch [s390x] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.1.2-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: dnsmap [ppc64el] (focal-proposed/none) [0.35-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-biwt [amd64] (focal-proposed/none) [1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: php-pubsubhubbub-publisher [amd64] (focal-proposed/none) [0~~20181009-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-biwt [s390x] (focal-proposed/none) [1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-biwt [ppc64el] (focal-proposed/none) [1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: dnsmap [arm64] (focal-proposed/none) [0.35-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libinstpatch [armhf] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.1.2-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libpff [s390x] (focal-proposed/universe) [20180714-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: dnsmap [armhf] (focal-proposed/none) [0.35-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-biwt [arm64] (focal-proposed/none) [1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libpff [ppc64el] (focal-proposed/universe) [20180714-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libinstpatch [arm64] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.1.2-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-biwt [armhf] (focal-proposed/none) [1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-protego [amd64] (focal-proposed/none) [0.1.16+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libpff [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [20180714-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libpff [arm64] (focal-proposed/universe) [20180714-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libpff [armhf] (focal-proposed/universe) [20180714-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted dnsmap [amd64] (focal-proposed) [0.35-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted dnsmap [armhf] (focal-proposed) [0.35-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted dnsmap [s390x] (focal-proposed) [0.35-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libinstpatch [arm64] (focal-proposed) [1.1.2-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libinstpatch [ppc64el] (focal-proposed) [1.1.2-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libpff [amd64] (focal-proposed) [20180714-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libpff [armhf] (focal-proposed) [20180714-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libpff [s390x] (focal-proposed) [20180714-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-certbot-dns-gandi [amd64] (focal-proposed) [1.2.5-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-biwt [amd64] (focal-proposed) [1.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted dnsmap [arm64] (focal-proposed) [0.35-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libinstpatch [amd64] (focal-proposed) [1.1.2-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libinstpatch [s390x] (focal-proposed) [1.1.2-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libpff [ppc64el] (focal-proposed) [20180714-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-protego [amd64] (focal-proposed) [0.1.16+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-biwt [armhf] (focal-proposed) [1.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-biwt [s390x] (focal-proposed) [1.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted dnsmap [ppc64el] (focal-proposed) [0.35-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libpff [arm64] (focal-proposed) [20180714-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-biwt [arm64] (focal-proposed) [1.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-tinytest [amd64] (focal-proposed) [1.1.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libinstpatch [armhf] (focal-proposed) [1.1.2-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-biwt [ppc64el] (focal-proposed) [1.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted php-pubsubhubbub-publisher [amd64] (focal-proposed) [0~~20181009-1]
